# Teichbauprojekt 2016 - Koi on the run, hey Koi let´s go!



## Teich4You (10. Nov. 2015)

Um meinen alten Fred mal ein wenig ruhen zu lassen und ihn in die reine Doku-Phase zu schicken, möchte ich hier einen Neuen auf machen. Es gibt einfach noch viele Fragen von meiner Seite und sicherlich auch viele Anregungen aus dem Forum die ich gerne aufgreifen möchte.

Da es ja oft bemängelt wurde; hier nochmal etwas zu meiner Person:
Jung, dickköpfig, verheiratet, 4 Katzen, Zahlenverdreher von Beruf und auf jeden Fall mit dem Koi-Virus befallen!

Der kleine Teich (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichbauprojekt-2015.44798/) reicht längst nicht mehr den Ansprüchen hin und statt einer Vergrößerung, oder einem Anbau, soll es gleich ein zweiter Teich werden. Diesmal ein koi-gerechter Teich. 

Wie die Überschrift es schon sagt, soll es hier ausschließlich um den Bau eine neuen Koiteiches gehen. Und ich hoffe, dass es 2016 schon etwas werden wird. Die Planung läuft auch Hochtouren und langsam, aber stetig kristallisieren sich die Eckdaten heraus. Dabei möchte ich natürlich so viel wie möglich richtig machen, um auch lange am neuen Teich Freude zu haben. Große Erweiterungen möchte ich danach nicht mehr machen. Daher habe ich mich auf ein Volumen bis ca. 18m³ festgelegt. Nach meinen Recherchen ist dies noch gut für mich zu handhaben, was die Folgekosten angeht. Umbauten im Bereich des Filter, oder sinvolle Ergänzungen möchte ich mir offen halten. Nur halt keine Volumenerweiterung.

Nach Möglichkeit soll alles in Eigenleistung realisiert werden, da es nicht nur Geld spart, sondern mir auch Spass macht seine Ideen selber zu verwirklichen und daran zu wachsen. Die Stromkosten sollen dabei so gering wie sinvoll möglich ausfallen. Je nach Aufbau der Filteranlage sind unterschiedliche Varianten denkbar.

Grundsätzliche Eckdaten die erreicht werden sollen:

Volumen: 18m³ 
Tiefe: 1,5-1,8m
Folie: PVC oder EPDM
Umwälzung: 1-1,5mal die Stunde
Design/Teichform: In Arbeit
Verrohrung: 1x Bodenablauf DN 110, 1x Rohrskimmer DN 110
Filter (Schwerkraftsystem): Ultrasive, Luftheber/Rohrpumpe, 2 x 1.000l IBC mit Matten/HelX
Besatzziel: ca. 10 Koi (allerdings erst in den nächsten Jahren)

Alles was rot dargestellt ist, konnte ich noch nicht für mich entscheiden.

Meine grobe Kalkulation setzt sich aus 35% Teichbau, 43% Filtertechnik und 22% Außengestaltung zusammen. Dabei habe ich alles erst einmal mit Neuwert gerechnet, was durch den ein oder anderen Gebrauchtkauf noch relativiert werden kann.

Da die Filtertechnik den größten Anteil an den Anschaffungskosten hat, möchte ich hier gerne anfangen. Ziel ist eine Umwälzung von 1-1,5 mal die Stunde bei geringem Stromverbrauch. Der Filter soll ein wenig Spielraum nach oben haben und nicht an seiner Leistungsgrenze fahren. Dabei möchte ich außerdem berücksichtigen, dass es eine Ausfallsicherung gibt. Ich habe daran gedacht zwei Luftheber, oder zwei Rohrpumpen mit zwei Stromkreisen auf einer geringen Stärke laufen zu lassen. Dann würde bei Defekt immer eine weiter laufen. Betreibt jemand hier so ein ähnliches System und hat Erfahrung damit? 
Weiterhin bin ich nicht sicher, ob man die Pumpe vor das HelX schalten sollte, oder doch lieber an das Ende der Kette und mit Druck zurück in den Teich geht? Somit könnte man sich vll auch die Foliendurchführung sparen. Ich habe gesehen, dass KoiRoli auf Youtube so ähnlich zurück in seinen Teich geht.

Dazu habe ich einmal den erdachten Aufbau schematisch angefügt und möchte die Diskussion eröffnen.


  

Gruß
Flo


----------



## troll20 (10. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ultrasive, Luftheber


Das funktioniert leider nicht miteinander.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Weiterhin bin ich nicht sicher, ob man die Pumpe vor das HelX schalten sollte, oder doch lieber an das Ende der Kette und mit Druck zurück in den Teich geht?


Wenn US dann bleibt auch hier nur die Pumpe vor das restliche Filtermaterial gleich nach dem US

Achso, Hallo nun hast ja doch einen Namen, Flo


----------



## Teich4You (10. Nov. 2015)

Kann das Sieb nur mit einer Pumpe am Ausgang betrieben werden? Ich habe bisher gedacht, dass es in Schwerkraft gehen würde. Ist das bei allen Sieben so? Bezieht sich das "Schwerkraft" nur auf den Zulauf? Habe eben nochmal die Skizze angesehen vom Sieb. Ja da ist ein Pumpenanschluss. Hmm. Geht es auch anders?


----------



## Teich4You (11. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kann das Sieb nur mit einer Pumpe am Ausgang betrieben werden? Ich habe bisher gedacht, dass es in Schwerkraft gehen würde. Ist das bei allen Sieben so? Bezieht sich das "Schwerkraft" nur auf den Zulauf? Habe eben nochmal die Skizze angesehen vom Sieb. Ja da ist ein Pumpenanschluss. Hmm. Geht es auch anders?



Ich habe  mich gestern Abend nochmal in das Thema vertieft. Bisher ist mir völlig entgangen, dass bei diesem Aufbau tatsächlich eine Pumpe nach dem Sieb benötigt wird. Ergibt aber auch Sinn, da das Sieb sonst irgendwann unter Wasser stehen würde und der Dreck nicht mehr auf den Maschen hängen bleibt. Das ändert für mich im Grunde wieder alles. Denn ich hatte mich gefreut nur eine Rohrpumpe, oder einen Luftheber nutzen zu müssen über die ich mich schon informiert hatte. Sofern man sein System mit Sieb aufbauen möchte, ist also immer eine "Strömungs?"-Pumpe im Spiel. Entweder vor, oder nach dem Sieb. Einen tieferen Behälter, der hinter dem Sieb kommt, kann man auch nicht füllen, da er sonst ja unter dem Wasserspiegel liegen und überlaufen würde. Sofern ich immer noch falsch liege bitte korrigieren. 

Wenn ich nun hinter das Sieb eine Pumpe hänge, kann es also schon mal kein Luftheber sein. Soweit habe ich es begriffen. Wie nennt man denn dafür geeignete Pumpen an die man 110er Rohre anbringen kann? Oder arbeitet man da wieder mit Schläuchen? Gibt es da auch welche die meinem Ziel max. 100W nahe kommen? Ich bin schon wieder kurz davor das Sieb aus der Filterkette zu schmeißen. Hat vll jemand mal ein Foto für mich, wie er bei sich gebaut hat?


----------



## Zacky (11. Nov. 2015)

Statt des Ultrasieve III könnte man als Siebfilter auch noch eine Siebpatrone mit 200 µm nutzen. Einzige Nachteile wären, dass hier wieder eine Spülpumpe gebraucht wird und das der Schmutz nicht gleich "automatisch" aus dem Teichkreislauf entsorgt wird.
Als Spülpumpe eine 75 W Teichpumpe mit 8-10tsd Liter und dann einen Luftheber mit einer Belüfterpumpe von etwa 35 W. Sind zwar keine max. 100 W erreicht, aber zumindest etwas näher dran.

Beim US III würde ich hinter diesem eine Rohrpumpe a' 20tsd oder 2 Rohrpumpen a' 10tsd Liter nehmen. Das Helix ist dennoch extra zu belüften.

Die (Anschaffungs-)Kosten für einen US III oder eine Siebpatrone sind annähernd gleich. Gebrauchte Siebpatronen sollten auf dem Markt durchaus noch zu finden sein.


----------



## troll20 (11. Nov. 2015)

Da du ja nicht von jetzt auf gleich bauen mußt, wie sieht es aus sich einen EBF oder Trommler selbst zu bauen?
Du wolltest doch was zum basteln  Danach kannst du mit dem LH weiter gehen. Und ob du jetzt was halbes wie SIFI oder Siebfilter mit teuren Pumpen baust oder ob du gleich was ordentliches machst, um Trommler oder EBF oder Vlieser kommst eh nicht rum


----------



## Teich4You (11. Nov. 2015)

Ich kann und möchte ein wenig basteln, das ist wahr. Allerdings bin ich nur sporadisch mit Werkzeug ausgerüstet. Um einen Teich zu bauen und im Haushalt das ein oder andere zu machen reicht es noch. Wenn es daran geht einen Trommler oder ähnliches selber zu bauen, wird es schon enger. Außerdem möchte ich bei einigen Dingen lieber etwas haben, was am Ende auch funktioniert.  Wenn ich Lust und Laune habe, tausche ich vll später mal eines meiner Instrumente gegen einen Trommler ein.  Ich stehe noch ganz weit am Anfang dieses Hobbys und möchte nicht gleich den Ferrari haben. 

Den Punkt mit der HelX-Belüftung möchte ich nochmal aufgreifen. Also meinst du, es reicht nicht aus mit Pumpen in den Biofilter rein zu drücken, sondern man sollte eine Belüfterplatte unten rein legen, richtig? Sollte diese durchgehend laufen, oder reicht es in Intervallen zu belüften, so wie es in Kläranlagen praktiziert wird?


----------



## Zacky (11. Nov. 2015)

Die einfachen Teichpumpen / Rohrpumpen sorgen für ausreichend Bewegung, aber Sauerstoff ist das A & O im Teich und im Filter. Ohne Sauerstoff arbeiten die Bakterien nicht so gut und der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teichwasser ist schon selten ausreichend für Fische, geschweige denn dann für die Bakterien/Biologie. Man sollte immer daran denken, dass der heimische Gartenteich a) nicht die Größe hat und b) meist ein doch eher stehendes Gewässer ist. Es kann sich also auf dem natürlichen Wege recht wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser anreichern.

Am Teich würde ich die Belüfterpumpen stets 24/7 laufen lassen. Von Intervallregelungen halte ich generell nicht viel, aber das ist meine persönliche Ansicht.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Nov. 2015)

Am Teich, oder im Filter 24/7? Was genau meinst du?
Oder beides?
Über eine Dauerbelüftung im Teich direkt habe ich noch garnicht nachgedacht. 
Würde mich mal interessieren ob, oder wie schnell 10 mittelgroße Koi 18m³ leer atmen können.


----------



## troll20 (11. Nov. 2015)

Im Filter 24/7 im Teich nach Bedarf.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren ob, oder wie schnell 10 mittelgroße Koi 18m³ leer atmen können


Hier geht es weniger um die Koi und was sie weg atmen, sondern mehr um die Biologischen Prozesse und wie viel Sauerstoff die kleinen Bakkis zehren.
Schau mal ein See mit einer relativ großen Oberfläche nimmt auch relativ viel Sauerstoff über diese auf, dazu kommen im Normalfall viele Pflanzen und dazu pro m³  wenig Fisch der auch wenig Sch... produziert als im Vergleich viel Fisch. Du möchtest aber das genaue Gegenteil, jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Teich4You (11. Nov. 2015)

Okay verstehe ich.

Anbei mal ein überarbeiteter Aufbau der Filterkette.
Sammelkammer, nach Möglichkeit mit Standrohren verschließbar.
Darin integriert irgendwie einen Grobschmutzfang. Keine Idee bisher wie genau.
Dann die Biokammer mit Belüftung.
Danach nochmal Feinfilterung um totes Biomaterial abzufangen und über zwei parallele 16.000er Rohrpumpen zurück in den Teich.
Die Pumpen gedrosselt und als Ausfallversicherung, falls mal eine den Geist aufgibt.
Mit der Belüftung sollte ich dann knapp über 100 W landen. Ist aber in Ordnung.

Gibt es daran groß was auszusetzten ?
Wenn man die Rohrpumpen durch Luftheber ersetzen kann, hätte ich natürlich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren ob, oder wie schnell 10 mittelgroße Koi 18m³ leer atmen können.


Nie. Notfals atmen die Luft. Das haben die Weihnachtskarpfen auch gemacht, wenn man Sie lebendig vom Mark nach hause getragen hat.
Ist so das die Weihnachskarpfen bis zu 14 Tage in der Wanne gewässert wurden, bevor man sie  geschlachtet hat. Was anderes ist es, wenn der Teich zu warn wird....dann kann er umkippen und auch die Karpfen töten.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Nov. 2015)

Gut das ich Veganer bin.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2015)

Kann ein Luftheber das Wasser, wenn es oben angekommen ist, auch noch 2-3 Meter durch ein Rohr bewegen, solange es sich alles auf dem Niveau des Wasserspiegel abspielt? Oder wäre der Gegendruck schon zu groß?


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2015)

Ja.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2015)

Ja zur ersten oder zur zweiten Frage?


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2015)

Ja, zur Frage, ob ein Luftheber es auch schafft über 2-3 m auf der waagerechten Distanz das Wasser zu schieben. Wenn alles gerade ist, auf Wasserlinie - also im optimalen Auslaufbereich, dann geht es.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2015)

Hier mal die Skizze für @Zacky


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2015)

Ja, wie gesagt...ich würde den Luftheber vor der Biologie besser finden. Der Luftheber bewegt und belüftet es gleichzeitig. So spart man sich die weitere Belüfterpumpe und der Luftheber kann auf kurzen Wegen das Wasser in die Biologie pumpen, wo sich dann hinten über 3 x DN 110 wieder in den Teich übergeht. Dies hat auch den Vorteil, dass Du keinerlei Blasenbildung auf deiner Teichoberfläche haben würdest.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2015)

Es wäre einfacher und auch ein wenig besser, aber ich kann und möchte es baulich nach der Skizze umsetzten. Ein Luftheber und die Belüfterplatte werden am Ende wohl auch unter 100W liegen. Das ist ein super Wert finde ich. Mit den Blasen muss ich dann wohl leben.


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2015)

Dazu dann noch der Hinweis. Wenn Du deinen Plan beibehältst, dann braucht es nur einen Rücklauf in gleicher Größe wie Steigrohr vom Luftheber. Der zweite Rücklauf ist bei direkter Beschickung, eher die Reserve für evtl. Umbauten. Der LH wird dann direkt auf die Rückleitung geklemmt. Wenn baulich machbar, dann würde ich dennoch hinter dem Bogen oben mind. 1 x entlüften über ein T-Stück. Da die Leitung ja auf Wasserlinie liegen sollte, müsste ein T-Stück 90° Abzweig ja irgendwie einzubauen sein. Oder!?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2015)

Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass sich nochmal etwas ändert. Aber guter Hinweis, das ich dann mit 125er weitergehen muss. Hätte ich fast übersehen. Einen zweiten Rücklauf werde ich mir wohl trotzdem schon mal legen. Man weiß ja nie was noch so kommt. Das T-Stück lässt sich problemlos mit einbauen.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2015)

So Zacky baut mir nun einen schönen Luftheber. Nun möchte ich erst mal ein wenig Abstand vom Thema Filter nehmen. 
Dafür möchte ich mehr auf das Thema Bau des Teiches an sich eingehen. Gerne zeige ich euch mal meinen momentan favorisierten Entwurf.
  
Die vier runden Teile im Hintergrund sollen Trittsteine sein, die auf einer flacheren Ebene stehen. Optisch ein schönes Detail finde ich. Allerdings könnten es Dreckecken werden und die Folie dort zu verlegen kann spaßig werden. Alternativ könnte man dort auch eine "Spielwiese" für die Koi einrichten. Vll Pflanzen oder etwas zum gründeln. Da bin ich noch unsicher ob ein reines Becken so toll für die Fische ist.
Der Rest soll einheitlich 180cm tief werden. Die Filtertechnik wird sich im Bereich beim Sichtschutz befinden.
Der Teichrand soll mit Steinen gemauert, oder mit Platten gestaltet werden, so das er sauber mit dem Rasen abschließt.
Im hinteren Bereich kommt eine Plattform. Diese soll in den Teich ragen. Ob sie rund wird, oder eher ein Steg ist noch offen. Darunter möchte ich den Rücklauf aus dem Filter bauen. Der Skimmer könnte unten rechts in die Ecke.

Wäre cool, wenn mal ein paar Meinungen dazu zusammenkommen. Natürlich zum baulichen, denn über Optik lässt sich vorzüglich streiten.


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2015)

Nettes Bild, jedoch solltest du auf die vielen Ecken und Kanten verzichten, da setzt sich nur sinnlos der Gammel ab.Die runden Elemente müßen ja auch nicht voll aufliegen sondern nur über den Rand reichen. Die Flachzone könnte auch größer sein. Aber dir muß es ja gefallen.
Eine kleine Kante zwischen Rasen und Umrandung sollte bleiben, wenigstens 2 cm. Damit bei starkem Regen nicht alles in den Teich läuft.
Auch würde ich die Wege zwischen Teich und Filter so kurz wie möglich  halten.
Welches Programm nutzt du?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Nov. 2015)

Im Grunde soll es nur drei Ecken geben, da das Ganze wie ein Fächer gebaut werden soll. Die Rundungen unter der Plattform sind dem Programm geschuldet. Eine gute Idee die Trittplatten einfach über den Rand stehend zu konstruieren, anstatt auf Säulen bis zum Grund! Bei der Flachzone habe ich noch Spielraum. Vll kommt dort auch ein Wasserfall hin, statt Trittplatten. Was würde man als Umrandung verwenden? 2cm Kies? Als Programm nutze ich übrigens Sketchup. Das ist Freeware.


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was würde man als Umrandung verwenden


Nach Möglichkeit was leicht zu reinigendes wie Naturstein / Betonstein, aber Kies würde ich nicht wählen.


----------



## mitch (13. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Welches Programm nutzt du?


das gibt es schon ja recht lange:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3d-modellierwerkzeug.18607/#post-183263


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2015)

Nochmal zur Umrandung @troll20 
Nur damit ich es richtig verstanden habe: Zwischen dem Rasen und Natursteinplatten die den Teich einrahmen, sollte noch eine 2cm Gasse mit irgendwas? 
Wenn würde ich dafür vll wieder Schiefer wie bei unserem Vorgarten nehmen. Allerdings denke ich, dass der Rasen es schnell überwachsen wird. Egal was man nimmt. Vll könnte man die Platten einfach 1-2 cm über Rasensohle stehen lassen. Dann kann man zwar nicht mehr entlang mähen, aber es kann auch nichts hinein spülen. Kann man Natursteinplatten eigentlich direkt auf Folie kleben und verfugen irgendwie? Oder wäre es vll sinvoller sie nur drauf zu legen, damit man imemr wieder an die Folie ran kommt? Allerdings besteht dann die Gefahr, dass sich jemand an den Rand stellt und nen Abgang macht. Hmmm...


----------



## troll20 (13. Nov. 2015)

Ein 2cm Höhenunterschied, sorry wenn daß nicht richtig rüber kam. 
Einfach um zu verhindern das bei Starkregen Wasser von der Wiese in den Teich läuft.  Das man auch was gegen Flugrasen beim mähen macht kommt noch hinzu.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2015)

Da braucht man nichts machen. 2 Grashalme lassen den Teich sicher nicht umkippen. Skimmer und sein Kollege Bodenablauf sind ja auch noch zur Stelle. Ich will die Fische auch nicht steril halten. Dann werden sie ja beim kleinsten Furz krank. Soweit die Theorie. 

Zur Befestigung der Platten keine Meinung?


----------



## troll20 (13. Nov. 2015)

Na du wolltest doch mit Schalsteinen arbeiten oder nicht?


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2015)

Ne ne, ich wollte einen Ringanker aus Beton machen und dann senkrecht runter. Die Wände dann mit Mörtel stabilisieren. Vll noch eine Gewebematte darunter. Oben dann die Natursteinplatten drauf.


----------



## troll20 (13. Nov. 2015)

Na dann halt auf den Ringanker, kommt doch auf das selbe raus.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2015)

Sind standard Rohrskimmer eigentlich auch flexibel was den Wasserstand angeht? Oder braucht man dann was spezielles? Zb Oase Auqa Skim Gravity?


----------



## Michael H (13. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Dann zieh halt deinen Ringanker 5 cm über deinen Rasen , so sollte da nichts von aussen mehr reinlaufen . Dadrauf dann deine Sandsteinplatten und gut ist .


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2015)

Mal sehen. Auf jeden Fall nicht höher als 1-2 cm. Ich möchte so nah wie möglich am Wasser sein später. Was ist mit dem Skimmer?


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hier mal die Skizze für @Zacky


Ich bin Ja nicht Zacky aber ich glaube irgendwo nicht daran das der SK Skimmer funktioniert bei einer einer Gleichschaltung von einem BA (Bodenablauf).

Das vom Luftheber angezogene Wasser wird wohl nur von dem Bodenablauf stammen.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2015)

Und wie würde es funktionieren?


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Nov. 2015)

Wenn  beide Saugleitungen gleich groß sind, hier KG110 , dann teilt sich doch der Durchfluss gleich auf....
haben wir doch alle so......2...3 ....4 BA und einen oder 2 Skimmer mit KG110 parallel in Schwerkraft zum Filter...

Ein vernünftiger LH schafft das schon.

Kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge:
Spare auf eine  TF oder EBF...
Mit dem Provisorium wirst Du nicht lange glücklich....

Vom TF erst zum LH Sammelschacht.
Der LH pustet in die Biokammer.
Rückläufe gehen von der Biokammer ab....

Verbindung vom TF zum LH Schacht ist zu klein.
Je nach Ausgangs des TF....
2 x KG 160   z.B .Oase oder 1x KG200.

Den LH in 2m Länge in KG 200 oder 160 vom Steigrohr her.
Rückläufe 3x KG110 oder 4 x schön ringsherum um den Teich verteilt für eine Kreisströmung....
BA in die Mitte..Teichboden mit Gefälle zum BA.

Hör auf mit den Sparideen. Schöne,  saubere Schalsteinwände komplett.
Verrohrung ordentlich eingebaut.
PE eingeschweißt.
Und Du musst nie wieder umbauen,......es sei denn der Teich wird schon wieder zu klein......
Bau gleich noch größer,  sonst planst Du 2016 schon wieder...
Erspart eine Menge Ärger....


Viel Spaß noch bei der Planung und genieße doch Teichlein Nr.1.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn  beide Saugleitungen gleich groß sind, hier KG110 , dann teilt sich doch der Durchfluss gleich auf....
> haben wir doch alle so......2...3 ....4 BA und einen oder 2 Skimmer mit KG110 parallel in Schwerkraft zum Filter...
> 
> Ein vernünftiger LH schafft das schon.
> ...


----------



## Zacky (13. Nov. 2015)

Die Skizze mit dem Hinweis kam auch nur hier in den Thread, weil wir uns kurz zuvor per PN/Unterhaltung über ein paar andere Dinge unterhalten haben. Die ist also nicht nur für mich persönlich. 

...und ich finde es echt gut, wenn es ganz viele verschiedene Meinungen und Sichtweisen aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen gibt. Das ist einfach top hier im Forum.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2015)

Am Ende werde ich euch dann meine Sichtweise und Erfahrungen schildern wenn alles funktioniert. Dann dürft ihr gerne auch mal auf ne Bratwurst und meinen günstig, aber gut gebauten Teich angucken kommen.


----------



## Michael H (13. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Sind standard Rohrskimmer eigentlich auch flexibel was den Wasserstand angeht? Oder braucht man dann was spezielles? Zb Oase Auqa Skim Gravity?


Hallo
Soviel ich gelesen haben , sind die alle Flexibel . Wer hat den immer den gleichen Wasserstand im Teich ..

( ausser die natürlich die Automatisch nachfüllen )


----------



## Michael H (13. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Am Ende werde ich euch dann meine Sichtweise und Erfahrungen schildern wenn alles funktioniert. Dann dürft ihr gerne auch mal auf ne Bratwurst und meinen günstig, aber gut gebauten Teich angucken kommen.


Eigendlich essen wir nur Steak's  , hoffe da reicht dann noch deine Kohle wenn dein Teich fertig ist .


----------



## Teich4You (13. Nov. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Eigendlich essen wir nur Steak's  , hoffe da reicht dann noch deine Kohle wenn dein Teich fertig ist .


Na sicher, wird doch ein Budget-Teich!


----------



## troll20 (13. Nov. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ich glaube irgendwo nicht daran das der SK Skimmer funktioniert bei einer einer Gleichschaltung von einem BA (Bodenablauf).
> 
> Das vom Luftheber angezogene Wasser wird wohl nur von dem Bodenablauf stammen.


Zur Not muss man regelnd eingreifen, dafür gibt es ja solch Einrichtungen, aber ohne hast du Recht, da wird sich beim Skimmer kaum was tun.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Nov. 2015)

Ich möchte mich ja konstruktiv mit allen Vorschlägen auseinandersetzen @ThorstenC .



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge:
> Spare auf eine  TF oder EBF...
> Mit dem Provisorium wirst Du nicht lange glücklich....


Gerne spare ich auf eine effektive Vorfilterung. Ich hatte auch erwähnt, dass ich dafür gerne Platz lassen würde.
Muss aber nicht gleich zu Anfang sein und soll mich auch nicht davon abhalten erst mal zu bauen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hör auf mit den Sparideen. Schöne,  saubere Schalsteinwände komplett.
> Verrohrung ordentlich eingebaut.
> PE eingeschweißt.
> Und Du musst nie wieder umbauen,......es sei denn der Teich wird schon wieder zu klein......


Ich höre ganz sicher nicht auf alles auf Kosten und Nutzen zu prüfen. Jeder der dies nicht tut haut sein Geld zum Fenster raus. Und ich garantiere jedem hier, dass man nicht immer das Beste und teuerste braucht. Irgendwo gibt es für alles einen guten Mittelweg und den versuche ich hier zu beschreiten, so wie ich ihn immer in meinem Leben gegangen bin. Und da gibt mir nun mal meine eigene Erfahrung recht. Was glaubt ihr wie ich von allen Seiten belächelt wurde als ich mir vor einigen Jahren einen Fiat gekauft habe. Da kamen sofort Sprüche das bei einem der Kofferraumdeckel abgefallen ist, nach 2 Jahren alles durchgerostet usw. usw. usw. Ich fahre jetzt über vier Jahre mit der Kiste, täglich Autobahn, und sehe nur wie alle anderen ihre Audis, BMW, VW teuer abzahlen, teuer versichern müssen und am Ende doch nur von A nach B fahren können. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal mag bei einigen Dingen zutreffen, aber sicher nicht bei allem.

Und noch eine Wahrheit: Was oft am aller längsten hält, sind irgendwelche Provisorien die man sich hier und da in seinem Leben schafft. Wer ein bisschen nachdenkt wird feststellen das jeder irgendwo so etwas hat.

Gerne hätte ich erfahren welchen wirklichen Nutzen mir gemauerte Teichwände bringen sollen? Ich sehe darin nur Nachteile bisher. Steine müssen gekauft werden. Steine müssen transportiert werden. Steine müssen mit einem Bindemittel fixiert werden. Wenn Steine nicht mehr gefallen, muss man Steine mühsam abreißen. Statisch sehe ich auch überhaupt keinen Vorteil darin. Ich behaupte sogar, dass man gar nichts an den Wänden machen müsste. Ich werde die Wände aber, wie bereits bei meinem kleinen Teich, mit Mörtel überschmieren. Dadurch bekommt das Erdreich genügend halt und wird auch glatt um die Folie gut verlegen zu können.

Bei der Wahl der Folie scheiden sich die Geister. Gegen PE Folie hätte ich im Grunde nichts. Allerdings habe ich den Anspruch den Teich in Eigenleistung zu bauen. Und da schätze ich mein Können dann doch eher so ein, dass reine EPDM oder PVC Folie leichter zu verlegen wird. Die Foliendiskussion gab es ja schon hier und da und bisher sind im Grunde alle glücklich mit Ihrer Wahl. Es ist und bleibt auch eine Budgetentscheidung für den jeweiligen Teichbauer.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bau gleich noch größer,  sonst planst Du 2016 schon wieder...
> Erspart eine Menge Ärger....


Ich habe bereits geschrieben das ich mich ganz bewusst für ein Volumen um die 18m³ entschieden habe. Das Volumen hat Einfluss auf die laufenden Kosten wie Wasserwechsel, Strom, Fischbesatz und damit Fischfutter, medikation sofern benötigt usw. Ein Volumen um die 18m³ ist für mich als Hobby gut finanzierbar ohne das ich mich groß einschränken muss. Daher werde ich ganz sicher nicht größer bauen, solange ich noch andere Dinge habe im Leben die auch Geld kosten. Und glaub mal, ja ich kann ich kann mich einschränken.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Viel Spaß noch bei der Planung und genieße doch Teichlein Nr.1.


Den Teich genieße ich so sehr, dass ich mich genau deswegen dafür entschieden habe einen zweiten zu bauen. Somit bleibt der erste erhalten. Aber der Reiz von großen Koi-Fischen und die Pflicht seinen Haustieren alles Recht machen zu wollen, lassen mir nun mal keine Ruhe.


----------



## max171266 (14. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Zur Not muss man regelnd eingreifen, dafür gibt es ja solch Einrichtungen, aber ohne hast du Recht, da wird sich beim Skimmer kaum was tun.



Moin zusammen,
Macht euch keine Sorgen....ein Skimmer geht in dieser Konstellation.
Ich habe zwei Boden Abläufe und eine Skimmer in 110.
Diese gehen in die Sammelkammer und von da drei mal 110 in den Luftheber Schacht, 
wo ein 160er LH seine Dienste mit Bravur verrichtet..!!
Alle Leitungen werden Gleichermaßen angesaugt..
Gruß Manfred


----------



## troll20 (14. Nov. 2015)

max171266 schrieb:


> wo ein 160er LH seine Dienste mit Bravur verrichtet..


Ein 160iger LH ist aber auch kein 110ner


----------



## max171266 (14. Nov. 2015)

Da gebe ich dir recht. ...saugt aber auch nur etwas mehr
Aber auch mit einem 110er  , werden alle Leitungen gleich angesaugt. ..nur nicht so dolle
Gruß Manfred


----------



## Teich4You (14. Nov. 2015)

Es soll übrigens ein 125er Luftheber werden.Sollte das Ergebnis nicht ausreichend sein, wird es zur Not eben doch eine Rohrpumpe.


----------



## max171266 (14. Nov. 2015)

Der sollte Locker reichen, da machst du gute 25tl mit.
gruß Manfred


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Nov. 2015)

Ein LH mit Steigrohr in KG 160 soll eventuell für ca. 30m3/h günstiger sein.

Ich würde daher den Ausgang vom LH durch den Schacht oben (eingeklebte Muffe mit Rohr zur Biokammer) auf jeden Fall in KG160 bauen.

Wenn es doch ein 125LH wird, einfach oben zum  Bogen oben auf KG160 reduzieren...oder erweitern.
Mein Tip: bau den LH in KG 160.
Eine richtige Pumpe für 20...30 m3 kostet auch ein wenig Strom...und die sehr sparsamen Pumpen kosten richtig Geld....

Mit dem Provisorium als Filter muss es auch einigermaßen funktionieren.
Nicht dass es die Fische erwischt.

Mit der Grössenbegrenzung auf 18m3/h ist ja OK.
Viele  verschlucken sich hinterher an ihrem Grössenwahn.

Kannst ja trotzdem ruhig bei den
Trommelfilterangeboten in den Kleinanzeigen s gucken...
Ein angefangener Eigenbau ist da drin..
Sieht zackys Modell ähnlich vom Prinzip.
Ein PP Trommler unter 2000 gibt es auch.

Das wäre dann der Fiat.
Mein erstes Auto war mal ein Fiat Mirafiori....
Lange her.
Hauptsache fährt zuverlässig und ist alles bezahlt.


----------



## troll20 (14. Nov. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ein LH mit Steigrohr in KG 160 soll eventuell für ca. 30m3/h günstiger sein.


mmm gesehen hast du ja das er 18 m³ möchte 


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mit der Grössenbegrenzung auf 18m3/h ist ja OK.


Aber warum zum Geier soll er dann 30 umwälzen


----------



## Teich4You (14. Nov. 2015)

Vll weil ich in Post 1 schrieb Umwälzung 1-1,5 mal. Sorry mein Fehler! Ich meinte eigentlich 1-0,5 mal.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Nov. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kannst ja trotzdem ruhig bei den
> Trommelfilterangeboten in den Kleinanzeigen s gucken...
> Ein angefangener Eigenbau ist da drin..
> Sieht zackys Modell ähnlich vom Prinzip.
> Ein PP Trommler unter 2000 gibt es auch.



Habe auch schon nachgesehen, aber das ist erst mal nicht drin. Platz werde ich aber lassen im Filterbereich. Und es wird sich auch zeigen ob es nicht auch so klappt.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2015)

Ergebnis der Nachtschicht


----------



## Zacky (15. Nov. 2015)

Das sieht doch auch gut aus. 

Wenn Du es jetzt z.Bsp. im Falle dieser Skizze im Originalbau auch noch hinbekommen könntest, dass der Boden allgemein geneigt bis in die 90° Ecke geht, dort den Bodenablauf verbaust, sollte sich auch der Schmutz am Boden bis zum Bodenablauf bewegen. Somit wäre es wieder ein Stück "optimaler" gebaut, als wie bei vielen Anderen mit geraden Böden. Deine Form aus dieser Skizze entspricht ja fast einem ausgeschnittenen Achtelsegment einer Kugel.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2015)

Gute Idee @Zacky !
Leider hatte ich auch nach zig Versuchen und geometrischen Formen nie etwas hinbekommen, was mir gefiel und dabei eine Flachzone enthielt. Also ist es wieder ein Fächer geworden mit überall 1,80m....

Ich tendiere dazu einen Skimmer in die ganz südliche Ecke zu setzen. 
1. Habe dafür mal die von mir vorgestellte Strömung eingezeichnet. Ob das auch wirklich so läuft?
2. Nochmal eine Frage zu Rohrlängen. Sinnvoller Weise sollte man immer versuchen jedes Rohr so kurz wie möglich zu verlegen, richtig? Und dann mit 15 Grad Bögen arbeiten um Reibungsverluste zu minimieren, richtig?


----------



## Zacky (15. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. Habe dafür mal die von mir vorgestellte Strömung eingezeichnet. Ob das auch wirklich so läuft?



Das ist ein gute Frage! Ich denke, dass bei dieser Einströmung die Strömung an der ersten spitzen Ecke zu sehr gebremst wird. Daher würde ich auch in diesem Fall die Ecken nochmals abschrägen bzw. abrunden.

so in etwa meine ich das
  




Teich4You schrieb:


> 2. Nochmal eine Frage zu Rohrlängen. Sinnvoller Weise sollte man immer versuchen jedes Rohr so kurz wie möglich zu verlegen, richtig? Und dann mit 15 Grad Bögen arbeiten um Reibungsverluste zu minimieren, richtig?



Richtig ~ und 15° ist sehr gut - nehmen aber auch sehr viel Platz, muss man halt berücksichtigen
...aber 30° reichen meist auch aus...


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2015)

Trotz strömenden Regen und das Sonntag ist, gab es heute ein Geschenk an mich selbst. 
Weihnachtszeit ist bekanntlich Bastelzeit.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Nov. 2015)

Wie der ein oder andere sicher gemerkt hat bin ich quasi schon besessen von der Planung. 
Hatte mal wieder eine Idee. Diesmal als Luftbild-Skizze. Vll kann der ein oder andere sich die Gegebenheit jetzt auch besser vorstellen.
Habe mir überlegt vll noch einen durchströmten Pflanzenbereich hinter den Filter zu setzen.
Dieser speist dann unter dem Steg durch in den Teich.
Weiterhin grübel ich über eine Flachwasserzone zwischen 0,5-1m. 
Habe gelesen, dass es für angeschlagene und gestresste Koi wesentlich erholsamer sein soll in so einem Bereich.
Ob Filterkeller 2x1,5m reicht? Bisschen Platz wäre vll noch da.
Bedenken zum Gastank möchte ich gleich zerschlagen. Ist schon alles abgeklärt.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Nov. 2015)

So langsam bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen bei der Filterkette.
Momentan favourisiere ich folgendem Aufbau.
Wobei sich IBC 1 später durch einen Trommelfilter, Endlosbandfilter und nen Schacht (KG Rohr) für den Luftheber ersetzen lässt.

Vorteile aus meiner Sicht:
-Störunanfällig
-relativ kompakt
-sehr geringer Stromverbrauch

Nachteile aus meiner Sicht:
-Reinigung der Bürsten und Matten
-Zugschieber statt Standrohre
-viele Flansche = teuer

Fragen:
1. Benötigt ein Trommelfilter immer noch eine weitere Pumpe? Was passiert, wenn ein Trommelfilter ausfällt? Ist dann das ganze System dicht?
2. 2x 110er Auslauf ausreichend? Was ist wenn ich mit zwei 125er Lufthebern in das Helix reingehe (Ausfallsicherheit)? Dann sollte man wohl auch gleich hinten 2x 125er Ausläufe nehmen, oder? Aber macht das überhaupt Sinn, wenn ich nur 2x 110er Zuläufe habe? Bräuchte ich dann vll doch einen zweiten Bodenablauf um mehr umzuwälzen?


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Zugschieber statt Standrohre


- Zugschieber sind aber auch teuer



Teich4You schrieb:


> viele Flansche = teuer


- Flansche bekommst Du schon ab 5,-€, wenn Du mit deren Qualität zufrieden bist



Teich4You schrieb:


> Benötigt ein Trommelfilter immer noch eine weitere Pumpe?


- für einen Trommelfilter brauchst Du lediglich noch eine Pumpe, welche die Spüldüsen mit Wasser versorgt (meist Druckpumpe, Gartenpumpe)



Teich4You schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn ein Trommelfilter ausfällt?


- eigentlich nicht mehr viel, denn ein Ausfall bedeutet ja meist nur, dass der Antriebsmotor oder sonstige Schaltung, Sicherung, Steuerung defekt ist. - in dem Fall wird das Gewebe nicht mehr gereinigt und der Wasserstand hinter der Trommel sinkt, bis zu dem Punkt, wo der Luftheber einfach kein Wasser mehr fördern kann und nur noch vor sich hin blubbert. - dies bedeutet, dass der Filterkreislauf mehr oder weniger Stehen geblieben ist



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ist dann das ganze System dicht?


- das System steht dann quasi still



Teich4You schrieb:


> 2x 110er Auslauf ausreichend?


- das wäre das Minimum - ich persönlich würde bei Luftheber stets eine Leitung mehr machen, denn absperren kann man immer noch



Teich4You schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn ich mit zwei 125er Lufthebern in das Helix reingehe (Ausfallsicherheit)?


- das bringt m. M. n. nix, denn die Luftheber "klauen" sich gegenseitig das Wasser und ein Luftheber ist immer der Verlierer - dies bedeutet, dass Du von Hause aus, einfach zu viel Energie aufbringen musst - da Du zwei Luftheber mit je eigener oder entsprechend deutlich größerer Pumpe betreiben müsstest. Da dies aber so nicht funktioniert, würde ich nur einen Luftheber nutzen. Einzig sinnvoll wäre, wenn die Luftheber jeweils einzeln stünden und trotz allem über genügend eigenständigen Wasserzulauf verfügen. Die wäre in deinem Fall nicht gewährleistet, so dass hier nur ein Luftheber sinnvoll wäre. Eine Ausfallsicherheit bietet in deinem Fall nur eine zweite Pumpe, die in Reserve im Schuppen/Keller steht.

Es gibt noch Möglichkeiten, aber alles Andere wäre vom Aufbau her schon wieder etwas umständlich und Platz-intensiver.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Dann sollte man wohl auch gleich hinten 2x 125er Ausläufe nehmen, oder?


- das wäre stets von Vorteil, aber 125er Flansche für die Rückleitungen in den Teich sind auch etwas teurer, dann lieber 3 x DN 110



Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber macht das überhaupt Sinn, wenn ich nur 2x 110er Zuläufe habe?


- ja, auf jeden Fall, denn der Luftheber saugt das Wasser über die zwei Zuläufe an, fördert dadurch ein gewisses Volumen X, welches durch 3 x DN 110 im Auslauf besser / effektiver ablaufen kann, als durch 2 x DN 110 (eigentlich logisch), vor den 2 x DN 110 in den Ausläufen wird vom Luftheber  sicherlich etwas mehr aufgestaut, da durch die zwei Leitungen das Wasser nicht schnell und großzügig genug ablaufen kann. Das Aufstauen führt wiederum zur Behinderung des Lufthebers selbst und somit fördert er am Ende nur das, was hinten raus laufen kann.

Der Luftheber zieht am Ende nur das, was er nach vorne hin los wird. Bei 2 x DN 110 wird es in Schwerkraft nach meiner Erfahrung mit 15-20 m³ schon knapp, obwohl der Luftheber ggf. mehr schaffen könnte.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Bräuchte ich dann vll doch einen zweiten Bodenablauf um mehr umzuwälzen?


Wenn der Platz es bietet, kann man das machen, aber ich denke, dass Du bei ~ 18 m³ Teich nicht zwingend einen dritten Zulauf benötigst. Mit 2 Zuläufen schaffst Du durchaus auch eine 1 zu 1 - Umwälzung (oder gar etwas höher). Was sich ggf. anbieten würde, wäre ein 3. Zulauf (als Seitenablauf) als Reserve, um diesen mal bei Bedarf dazu zu schalten oder halt für einen evtl. Winterbetrieb, wo der Skimmer ausgeschaltet werden sollte. Man bedenke stets, dass 3 Leitungen auch je Leitung über einen ausreichenden Sog verfügen sollten. So dreht sich die Spirale wieder weiter - 3 Zuläufe - ca. 30 m³/h - LH DN 125 mit etwas mehr Luft - entsprechend 4 Rückläufe und so geht das immer weiter...


----------



## Teich4You (23. Nov. 2015)

Zugschieber habe ich ja auch als Nachteil aufgeführt....

1. Ich kenne Flansche ganz und garnicht. Daher kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, was normale, oder schwere Qualität bedeuten. Wenn jemand Erfahrungswerte dazu hat, bitte melden.
2. Genau dieses Ausfallszenario, das alles still steht möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Genau so wenig wie eine weitere Pumpe, auch wenn sie immer nur kurz läuft. 
3. Ein Seitenablauf aus dem Teich, klingt interessant. Ich denke mal drüber nach. 
4. Sollte ich zwei Luftheber speisen wollen, wären einzelne Schächte in 300er Rohren wohl besser, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?
5. Ja die großen Flansche sind echt unverhältnismäßig teuer. 3x 110er Rückführung wird spannend. Da könnte man schön die Strömung im Teich beeinflussen, indem man es rund herum verteilt. Aber eigentlich wollte ich alles auf einer Position zurückführen. Aber "immer einer mehr zurück", werde ich beachten!


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Zugschieber habe ich ja auch als Nachteil aufgeführt....


...aber wirklich nur aus rein finanzieller Sicht ein Nachteil...sonst sind die Dinger schon gut...



Teich4You schrieb:


> 2. Genau dieses Ausfallszenario, das alles still steht möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Genau so wenig wie eine weitere Pumpe, auch wenn sie immer nur kurz läuft.


...da bleiben Dir dann aber nicht mehr viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten, was einen Vorfilter angeht...



Teich4You schrieb:


> 4. Sollte ich zwei Luftheber speisen wollen, wären einzelne Schächte in 300er Rohren wohl besser, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?


...Ja/Nein, im Grunde genommen schon, aber die große Kunst wäre es, beiden Lufthebern genügend Wasser zur Verfügung zu stellen, dass sie halbwegs sinnvoll arbeiten...negativ daran ist, dass jeder Luftheber seine eigene Pumpe benötigt, die wiederum Strom kostet. Von daher fände ich es eigentlich auch nicht sinnvoll, zwei Luftheber bei deiner Filter- & Teichkonstellation zu nutzen. Du könntest theoretisch dann die Luftheber auch vor den Vorfilter stellen und je eine Leitung - Bodenablauf und Skimmer - über den Schacht oder direkt ansaugen. Das Volumen muss am Ende aber wiederum auch durch- & hinten ablaufen können. Da sind wir dann wieder an dem Punkt, dass genügend Leitungen zwischen den Filtermodulen und auch Ausläufe in ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden sein sollten. Dieser Aufbau beansprucht ggf. etwas mehr Platz. Die letzte Alternative ist dann wirklich nur noch, den Luftheber an das Ende der Filterstrecke zu stellen, so dass dieser direkt in den Teich drückt. Dann brauchst Du auch nur einen zentralen Rücklauf, müsstest aber evtl. deine Biomedien extra belüften. Also wieder eine 2. Pumpe nötig - auch wenn es nur eine Luftpumpe mit wenig Watt ist.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 5. ... Da könnte man schön die Strömung im Teich beeinflussen, indem man es rund herum verteilt. Aber eigentlich wollte ich alles auf einer Position zurückführen. Aber "immer einer mehr zurück", werde ich beachten!


...das stimmt schon...mehrere Rücklaufe kann man günstig positionieren, damit diese die Strömung antreiben (so die Theorie).Wenn Du aber "alles auf einer Position" zurückführen möchtest, geht das wie oben beschrieben - Luftheber an das Ende der Filterstrecke und direkt in den Teich drücken. Dann braucht es auch nicht mehr "immer einer mehr zurück" sein.



Viele Möglichkeiten, Pro & Kontra abwägen, dann entscheiden und konsequent diesen Plan verfolgen. Irgendwann muss man sich leider festlegen, vor allem dann, wenn das Budget und insbesondere der Platz nur einen gewissen Rahmen hat.


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Genau dieses Ausfallszenario, das alles still steht möchte ich eigentlich nicht.





Zacky schrieb:


> da bleiben Dir dann aber nicht mehr viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten, was einen Vorfilter angeht..


Das ändern doch nichts am Vorfilter 
Muss er halt alles redundant auslegen. Also doppelte Filter Pumpen und co. Dazu dann ne USV und einen Notstromer usw.  Ach ja fast die Komplett Überwachung aller Parameter vergessen.
Man kann es aber auch übertreiben 
Wenn der Filter mal ein paar Stunden ausfällt, was im Normalfall ganz selten vorkommt, dann gehen die Fische nicht gleich hopps.


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. Benötigt ein Trommelfilter immer noch eine weitere Pumpe?


...Antwort war JA...



Teich4You schrieb:


> , das alles still steht möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Genau so wenig wie eine weitere Pumpe, auch wenn sie immer nur kurz läuft.



...das ist aber die Antwort auf die Vorfilter-Angelegenheit und dann bleiben nicht mehr viele Vorfilter-Optionen, wenn er keine weitere Pumpe wünscht.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Nov. 2015)

Ja ne übertreiben sollte man es nicht. Möchte ich auch nicht. Alles was ich redundant haben wollte, war der Luftheber. Sofern der Strom ausfällt, habe ich halt Pech. Eine 100% Lösung war auch nicht gemeint. Zum andere möchte einfach wenig technische Bauteile am Teich die kaputt gehen können, oder gewartet werden müssem. Deswegen sprechen mich Luftheber auch so an. Sehr simpel aufgebaut und außer der Luftpumpe keine Technik. Und wenn eine Pumpe ausfällt, würde immer noch die zweite laufen. Und 64,- EUR für ne V60 High-Blow ist auch nur eine kleine Investition. Natürlich kann ich mir ne zweite V60 auch in den Schuppen legen als Ausfallversicherung. Da wo ich wohne bekomme ich so schnell auch keine Ersatzpumpe. Deswegen meine Sicherheitsbedenken. Heute schwimmen noch nicht so viele Euros im Teich, aber wenn es doch mal so sein sollte, finde ich meine Bedenken gerechtfertigt. Denn wenn wie dann mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen, oder bleibende Schäden davon tragen, würde ich mir das nur schwerlich verzeihen können. 

Das ein guter mechanischer Vorfilter Sinn macht finde ich auch. Aber ich hab echt ne Blockade mehrere tausend Euronen auszugeben. Das Geld investiere ich lieber in Fische oder eine sinvolle Winterabdeckung. Das ich mich in den Möglichkeiten für Vorfilter einschränke, merke ich selber. Aber ich mache lieber Bürsten sauber, die auch nicht ausfallen können und nur nen kleinen Euro kosten. Für den ein oder anderen zwar oldscool, aber die Erfahrung hole ich mir. Und sollte es wieder erwarten ein schlechtes Ergebnis am Ende geben, sehe ich kein Problem darin doch nochmal um zu bauen und ne weitere Pumpe oder sonstwas zu integrieren. Dafür möchte ich mir ja auch Platz lassen. 

@troll20, hast du mit Sketchup jetzt schon mal bisschen rumexperimentiert?


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> hast du mit Sketchup jetzt schon mal bisschen rumexperimentiert?


Hatte mal 5 min Zeit gefunden, aber leider ne englische Version geladen und gleich wieder deinstalliert 
Mal sehen was über die Feiertage geht, derzeit brennt einfach die Luft.
Wenn du unbedingt Lowcoast Filtern möchtest und dadurch die Ausfallsicherung herstellen möchtest. Würde ich den Bürsten Teil wesentlich vergrößern.
Und zusätzlich als Bypass mit einem Rieselfilter arbeiten. Dann hättest du zwar eine zusätzliche Pumpe, aber darüber kannst du den Großteil des Biologischen Abbaus realisieren.
Selbst wenn mal die Pumpe ausfällt alles halb so wild weil die Grundfilterung weiter läuft. Wenn dann noch dein Brunnenwasser top ist das ganze Jahr würde ich für regelmäßige Wasserwechsel sorgen und schon geht auch oldscoul. Ging ja vor Trommler und co auch, nur halt aufwendiger von der Zeit und mit mehr Platzbedarf. So wird u.a. in Japan immer noch so gefiltert. Die haben aber auch andere Ausgangswerte vom Wasser, ob es damit was zu tun hat?


----------



## Michael H (24. Nov. 2015)

Morsche

Hab dieses Jahr ja 10 Filterbürsten Geschenkt bekommen und die mal in einen IBC reingehängt .
Klar Optimal war das nicht ( IBC etwa 90 cm tief und die Bürsten sind nur 60 oder 70 cm lang ) aber was die Teile rausgeholt haben hat mich extrem Erstaunt . Wenn du deinen IBC voll machst mit Bürsten wirst du auch einen klaren Teich haben ....

ABER .........

Warte mal ab bis du die Bürsten 2 - 3 mal Sauber machen mußt , dann machste dir ganz schnell Gedanken um einen anderen besseren Vorfilter .


Teich4You schrieb:


> Das ein guter mechanischer Vorfilter Sinn macht finde ich auch. Aber ich hab echt ne Blockade mehrere tausend Euronen auszugeben. Das Geld investiere ich lieber in Fische oder eine sinvolle Winterabdeckung.


Hier im Forum gib es bestimmt einige Eigenbau Vorfilter die unter 1000 Euro liegen , die mit Zufriedenheit am laufen sind .


----------



## Teich4You (24. Nov. 2015)

Wasserwechsel spielen sicherlich eine große Rolle. Und auch wie gut eingefahren der Filter ist und wieviel Volumen er hat. Denn je länger das Wasser in Kontakt mit dem Filermedium ist, desto besser die Reinigungsleistung. Wenn man sich die großen Bürstenfilter in Japan anschaut, sieht man wie es geht. Aber so viel Platz kann man selten aufbringen. Und das ist auch des Züchters Job die Dinger sauber zu machen wofür er bezahlt wird. 
Mein eigenes Brunnenwasser ist so "naja". Relativ hartes Wasser und auch paar Nährstoffe. Habe es aber ausschließlich verwendet die letzten Monate. Dem Teich fließt ja auch immer nur eine kleine Menge zu, so das es sich wieder vermischt. 

Die Firma Genesis bietet ja auch komplette Bürstenfilter an (sau teuer) und der gute Herr Kammerer von Konishi hat auch schon deutsche Teiche mit Bürstenfilter gezeigt. Also funktionieren tut das ganze wohl schon. Trotzdem geht der Trend zu Trommlern und anderem bei Koiteichen. Vll auch wegen keine Lust den Filter sauber zu machen. 

Da ich noch nicht am Ende der Planung angekommen bin und auch die Teichform und der Ort noch nicht endgültig sind, experimentiere ich noch ein wenig in der Theorie weiter.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Nov. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> .... ( IBC etwa 90 cm tief und die Bürsten sind nur 60 oder 70 cm lang ) aber was die Teile rausgeholt haben hat mich extrem Erstaunt .



Eine 100% Reinigung ist vll auch garnicht nötig. Sollten die Bürsten dicht sein, kann das Wasser weiter strömen. Wenn die Bürsten oben schwingend gelagert wären und bis zum Boden reichen, würde sich der Effekt auch von alleine einstellen.


----------



## Michael H (25. Nov. 2015)

Morsche

Hier mal ein Link zum Thema Filerbürsten , vielleicht was für dich ...

http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=2892





_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FYBX85OWJQY&time_continue=347&ebc=ANyPxKo6PkhEV4SH6uqNeP2lg2gsSLUbHbjWDn9yaxzIDF0W91MHjBEKmUcgC92qdxnjin4-DInw_


----------



## Teich4You (25. Nov. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link zum Thema Filerbürsten , vielleicht was für dich ...



Hehe ich hab mir glaube ich schon fast alles reingezogen zu dem Thema, was es im Netz gibt. 
Das Video auch mal. Der Teichbesitzer im Video, war ja am Ende nicht ganz so zufrieden glaube ich und wollte es wieder ändern, oder? (Kanns grade nicht mehr nachprüfen, da ohne Ton).


Würdest du die Bürsten denn nächstes Jahr wieder bei dir reinhängen? Oder war es dir schon zu viel mit den 10 Bürsten?


----------



## Michael H (25. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Würdest du die Bürsten denn nächstes Jahr wieder bei dir reinhängen? Oder war es dir schon zu viel mit den 10 Bürsten?



Morsche

Die die ich jetzt hab nicht mehr da die ja zu Kurz sind . Es werden aber neue kommen die in der Tiefe des Filters passen. 2 Reihen im IBC sollten reichen und momentan bin ich noch nicht zu Faul um die Sauber zu machen .


----------



## Teich4You (25. Nov. 2015)

Nice, das wollte ich natürlich hören 
Und wer ist immer dieser Morsche


----------



## troll20 (25. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und wer ist immer dieser Morsche


Na der pöse, der uns jeden Morgen aus dem Bett prügelt


----------



## Teich4You (26. Nov. 2015)

Bei mir haben sich wieder neue Möglichkeiten ergeben.
Meine Frau wird immer "einsichtiger"/interessierter was den Koiteich angeht 
Die angestrebte Form liegt nun bei einer Acht auf einer Länge von vielleicht 6 Meter.

Die Randbedingungen und Wünsche bei mir sind nun:
Volumen 18-22m³
2 x Bodenablauf DN 110
1 x Skimmer DN 110
Besatz zwischen 8-10 (bitte nicht festnageln darauf)
1 x Luftheber DN 125
Filter-Eigenbau mit IBC Containern und Helix
Stromverbrauch unter 200W
Winterbetrieb der Filteranlage
Folie ¿ (Ironie), auf jeden Fall einschweißen lassen


Das Filterkonzept habe ich in einer Skizze dahingehend aktualisiert.

1. Würde bedeuten, dass ich einen durch die drei Zuläufe bedingten Flow von 25.000 - 30.000 l/h fahren muss, damit mir die Leitungen nicht versotten, richtig?
Sollte nach der Skizze auch funktionieren, oder nicht? Dadurch hätte ich auch eine Umwälzung von über 100%. Ob das positiv, oder negativ ist kann ich gerade nicht beurteilen. Nicht das die Verweilzeit im Filter zu kurz ist und ich eigentlich noch einen weiteren IBC dranhängen sollte.

2. Braucht es nach dem Helix nochmal einen Schmutzfang in Form der Matten oder anderem? Oder könnte man die auch weglassen?

3. Um sich ein Leitungschaos zu sparen, wäre es da denkbar, den Luftheber an das Ende der Kette zu setzen und dafür mehr Verbindungen von IBC 1 zu IBC 2 zu schaffen? Sonst müsste ich mit 4 Leitungen zurück gehen oder größeren Leitungen (eher ungern). Oder sollte ich das sogar als Vorteil sehen, weil man dadurch die Strömung im Teich gut beeinflussen kann? 

4. Müssen die Rückführen, um frostfrei zu sein, nicht auch 80cm tief? Gehe ich dann aus dem IBC gleich wieder runter in den Erdboden und im Teich unter Wasser durch die Folie wieder rein?

5. Ich habe mal etwas recherchiert und bin auf KG 2000 Rohre gestoßen die eine höhere Steifigkeit aufweisen. Welche Rohre habt ihr so verwendet? KG, KG 2000, PVC...? Wie lange hällt euer Teich damit schon?


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Nov. 2015)

Suchfunktion KG 2000 und ausnahmsweise als Hilfe von mir für Dich der link dazu:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/kg-orange-vs-kg-2000.45191/#post-506073

Ein Acht als Beckenform ist strömungsungünstig. Mach ein Oval! Das ist ideal!
Selbst Schwimmbeckenbesitzer (ich kenne einen) in 8-Form heulen deswegen rum....

Hinweise zum LH gabe es schonmal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichbauprojekt-2016-koi-on-the-run-hey-koi-let´s-go.45328/page-4

Mit einem DN125 kann es eng werden für 30m³/h. KG 200 würde ich nehmen!

IBC hört sich immer so einfach an als Kammer- aber zum eindichten von Flanschen kann dort der Platz eng werden.
Und auch ein Nachrüsten eines Einschub- TF in der ersten Kammer- es  ist oft nicht so einfache eine Trennplatte einzubauen.
Man kann - so glaube ich es mir gemerkt zu haben- die IBC Wände da kann man nichts anschweißen.

Eine schön gemauerte oder Schalstein-Beton- Kammer oder Kammern, dann PE auskleiden und Rohre aus PE einschweißen- somit keine Flansche notwendig aber eine Fachkraft.
Oder GFK.
Wer Tapezieren kann, der kann auch GFK auf sauberen Betonwänden laminieren.

Vorher einfach einbetonierte KG- Rohre kann man schön einkleben.
Steilvorlage von mir hier zum Thema GKF, LH und wie man Baufehler hinterher immer wieder bereut:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/

Es ist auch noch einfacher als letzte Biokammer eine GFK- Kiste zu besorgen. Dort kann man alles an KG Rohr einkleben und erspart sich die Mauerei und GFK auskleberei...
Hatte ich schon erwähnt....
Achso - in den Filterkeller muss alles an Rohren rein und raus wie am Haus!!

Strom, ggf. NEtzwerkkabel...Klingeldraht
Wasser zum nachfüllen
Abwasser.....dabei schön drauf achten in welcher Höhe es aus dem jeweiligen, zukünftigen Wunschfilter reinläuft.....und ob an der Einlauf- oder Rücklaufseite..oder seitlich...

Das Problem habe ich nämlich gerade und darf noch eine Kernbohrung mehr machen....

Ansonsten gefallen mir schoneinmal die drei Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft und die vier Rücklaufleitungen!!!

BAu den Filterkeller so, dass zwei IBC mit viel Platz da reinpassen....und etwas mehr....oder nutze den einen als Regenwassertank irgendwo....und suche im Netz nach Chemo- Behälter GFK Kiste etc....

Für den LH als "Sammelschacht" brauchst Du in einer z.B. 1m tiefen und mit GFK ausgeklebten Filterkammer nur eine "Vertiefung" mit einem 1,5m langen KG DN500 Rohr bauen...Dann passt dort ein LH mit ca. 2m eff. Länge rein..

Wie in dem Bild unten. Den TF ersteinmal wegdenken und Bürsten reinhängen...
Fehler: natürlich hängt der TF in keiner Helix-GFK Kammer, sondern in einem z.B: KG DN 500.
Das KG DN 500 gibt es bei Hornbach zu bestellen.

Den Boden der Kammer ev. noch schön konisch zu einem dortigen BA führen...habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht...


----------



## Zacky (27. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. Würde bedeuten, dass ich einen durch die drei Zuläufe bedingten Flow von 25.000 - 30.000 l/h fahren muss, damit mir die Leitungen nicht versotten, richtig?


...das wäre auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert...alternativ halt die Leitungen zusätzlich in unregelmäßigen Abständen extra spülen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. ... Sollte nach der Skizze auch funktionieren, oder nicht?


Ja, sollte funktionieren.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. ... Dadurch hätte ich auch eine Umwälzung von über 100%. Ob das positiv, oder negativ ist kann ich gerade nicht beurteilen. Nicht das die Verweilzeit im Filter zu kurz ist und ich eigentlich noch einen weiteren IBC dranhängen sollte.


Darüber streiten die Geister noch heute - die Verweilzeit im Filter kann sicherlich bei den aktuellen Filtermedien, die mittlerweile entsprechend leistungsfähiger sind, nach unten variieren.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 2. Braucht es nach dem Helix nochmal einen Schmutzfang in Form der Matten oder anderem? Oder könnte man die auch weglassen?


...normalerweise nicht, da der sich bildende Schmutz (Bakterienabfälle) zu einem Teil im Filter absetzt und andererseits bei dem Flow von mind. 1/1 doch eigentlich schnell genug wieder im Vorfilter landet. Ich glaube eigentlich auch mehr, dass dies der einzige Grund für diesen hohen Flow ist, den so mancher wiederum in seinem Teich fährt. In deinem Fall wäre der Flow mehr anhand deiner Leitungen begründet, aber dennoch wird der Schmutz aus dem Biofilter recht zügig im Vorfilter landen. Wie effektiv dann jedoch der Bürstenfilter diese kleinen Partikel zurück hält und ob es im Falle von Bürsten als Vorfilter besser wäre weniger Flow zu fahren, das wäre noch eine Frage. Ich meine damit, dass die Bürsten bei zu hoher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit evtl. nicht widerstandsfähig bleiben. Auf jeden Fall sollten Bürsten entsprechend dicht gepackt sein.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 3. Um sich ein Leitungschaos zu sparen, wäre es da denkbar, den Luftheber an das Ende der Kette zu setzen und dafür mehr Verbindungen von IBC 1 zu IBC 2 zu schaffen? Sonst müsste ich mit 4 Leitungen zurück gehen oder größeren Leitungen (eher ungern). Oder sollte ich das sogar als Vorteil sehen, weil man dadurch die Strömung im Teich gut beeinflussen kann?


Das kann man natürlich auch machen, aber dann auch mit DN 125 komplett in den Teich gehen. Kurze Wege mit Entlüftung wären zu empfehlen. Der Vorteil wäre hier aber durchaus, dass nun die 4 Ausläufe in den Teich an einzelnen Punkten die Strömung antreiben. Gerade im Falle deiner Neuplanung mit einer Acht-Form würde ich versuchen, zwei Kreisströmungen die ineinander greifen zu gestalten. D.h. eine links- und eine rechts-drehende Strömung, was mit mind. 2 Einläufen gemacht werden sollte.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 4. Müssen die Rückführen, um frostfrei zu sein, nicht auch 80cm tief? Gehe ich dann aus dem IBC gleich wieder runter in den Erdboden und im Teich unter Wasser durch die Folie wieder rein?


Ja, frostfrei wäre schon relevant, ist aber in den häufigsten Fällen auch gar nicht so einfach umsetzbar. Fraglich auch, ob in deiner Region mit 80 cm Bodenfrost zu rechnen wäre!? In dem Fall würde ich eher auf eine Rohrbegleitheizung setzen, sofern der Filter nicht im Winter durchläuft. Sollte der Filter durchlaufen und es keinen Frost geben - der bis zu 80 cm Tiefe auch den Boden komplett durchfriert - dann frieren auch die Leitungen nicht unbedingt zu. Dazu den Teich abgedeckt und dann sollte es eigentlich auch funktionieren.

Hier wäre der Vorteil in Betracht zu ziehen, dass der Filteraufbau bzw. die Abfolge wichtig ist, wie folgt: Steht der Luftheber hinter dem Vorfilter und drückt in die Biokammer, das Wasser läuft hinten von alleine raus - so könnten die Leitungen auch 30-50 cm unter der Wasserlinie liegen...z.Bsp. in Bezug auf die Frostfrage und der Strömungsverteilung. ~ Steht der Luftheber am Ende der Filterstrecke hast Du weniger Rohrleitungen, musst aber wiederum auf Wasserlinie in den Teich gehen. Dies hätte in Bezug auf den Winter wieder den Nachteil, dass somit der Teich ggf. schneller auskühlen könnte. Das bewegte Oberflächenwasser kühlt etwas mehr aus.

Auch in Betrachtung auf deine Teichform ist ein Einströmpunkt vermutlich eher kontraproduktiv, dann würde ich wohl mind. die zwei oben bereits beschriebenen Einströmpunkte machen. Dies ließe sich ggf. durch Aufteilen der Rückleitungen oder durch zweiten Luftheber managen. Aber zweiter Luftheber - naja, ist auch nicht ganz einfach. (hatte ich ja schon mal irgendwie beschrieben)



Teich4You schrieb:


> 5. Ich habe mal etwas recherchiert und bin auf KG 2000 Rohre gestoßen die eine höhere Steifigkeit aufweisen. Welche Rohre habt ihr so verwendet? KG, KG 2000, PVC...? Wie lange hällt euer Teich damit schon?


Ich habe KG-orange verbaut und bislang (erst 3 Jahre) ohne merkliche Probleme. KG 2000 ist aus PP (glaube ich) und lässt sich halt nicht mit den gängigen Teichbau-Materialien verkleben und verbinden. Man müsste also dann an bestimmten Punkten erst einmal KG-orange oder PVC einkleben und dann mit KG-2000 verbinden.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Nov. 2015)

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten.
Das hilft mir echt weiter, da ich leider nicht auf Praxiserfahrung bei diversen Bauteilen usw zurückgreifen kann.
So nach und nach bekomme ich aber ein recht gutes Gefühl, was machbar ist und was nicht.
Deswegen nochmals Danke, das ihr euch die Mühe macht!

1. Die ovale Teichform wäre machbar. Optisch hat es für mich aber nur wenig Reiz, wenn alles geometrisch einheitlich ist. Das es die Strömung usw. beeinflusst ist klar. Ich möchte versuchen es nicht wie eine sterile Hälterung aussehen zu lassen. Mit vier separaten Einspeisungen, sollte es aber wohl machbar sein, eine möglichst gute Strömung herzustellen. Auch wenn sie wohl nicht perfekt wird. Ich lasse das aber nochmal auf mich wirken. 

2. Die Möglichkeiten beim Filter erschlagen mich immer wieder. Filter mauern, IBC, GFK-Wannen.....rein rechnerisch bin ich mit der IBC-Variante am günstigsten am Ende und habe eine halbwegs saubere Lösung. Diese ist nicht professionell und 100%tig, aber eben 90%tig und schont den Geldbeutel. Die Durchführung wäre für mich und meine Fähigkeiten auch gut zu handhaben. 

3. Am Wochenende werde ich wohl mal Zeit finden, die Gegebenheiten genauer zu vermessen und alles etwas genauer zu berechnen. Leider ist es in der Woche Morgens immer dunkel und wenn man nach Hause kommt ebenso. Da komme ich immer zu nichts.

4. Was für Steine zum mauern würdet ihr empfehlen? Für einen Ringanker möchte ich normale Schalsteine nehmen. Wenn man den Filterkeller mauert, nimmt man besser Kalksandsteine, oder Lochziegel?


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Nov. 2015)

Bei den IBC benötigst Du immer Flansche zum Rohre anschließen.
Beispiel erste Kammer:
3 x Flansch KG110 für Saugleitungen
weitere Flansche zur LH Sammelkammer (z.B. KG DN 500)- wie da die Durchmesser sein sollten- groß! 2 x KG160 z.B. 

Lh Sammelschacht mit LH KG200....nicht kleiner....

zweite Kammer- Biokammer
-Eingang vom LH DN200 Flansch dafür gibt es...kostet aber.
Ausgang: 4 x KG110 oder 3 x KG 125.....

Die KG110 flansche gibt es günstig von ca. 7,50 bis 40 Euro....
KG125 ebenso von....bis

Entscheidend wäre für mich der Platz am IBC und das Gefummel...

Betonkammer mit einbetonierten KG- Rohren und selber GFK-laminiert.

Oder 

Betonkammer mit einbetonierten, kurzen Stücken aus PE-Rohr und mit PE auskleiden lassen vom Fachmann.

wären meine pers. Favoriten.

Und man kann auch gerne wie schon beschrieben auf fertige GFK- Behälter zurückgreifen!! Weinfass halbiert.....Chemobehälter.
Die kann man auch halbieren, auseinanderziehen in Filterkller stellen....


----------



## troll20 (27. Nov. 2015)

Also wenn ich mich recht erinnern, dann hast du ganz schön geflucht über deinen engen Filterkeller.
Wenn ich an die Schwierigkeiten an Zackys Filterumbau denke, mit Betonwände weg reißen usw. Da Lob ich mir die Möglichkeit einfach ein paar Rohre zu trennen und "schnell" mal einen anderen Filter zwischen zu bauen. Besonders wenn man bedenkt das er sich erstmal probieren mag. Wie schnell ist dann der Betonklotz zu klein und ein ausreichend dimensionierter EBF passt nicht rein.........
Baut er jedoch den Filterkeller groß genug um an einem IBC von allen Seiten zu bauen dann passt auch der größte umbau rein.
So das war mein Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## troll20 (28. Nov. 2015)

Soviel gefällt mir und keine gegen Meinung 
Und ich dachte ich liege total falsch.
Oder sind eure Finger steif gefroren so das keiner mehr schreiben kann.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Nov. 2015)

Gefällt mir, heißt ja auch, dass wir Deiner Meinung sind!
Natürlich haben viele- auch ich- mit dem planlosen Filterkellerbetonbau kleine oder größere Fehler gemacht.
Betonierte Schalungssteinwäne komplett wegzureissen ist der Supergau...
Ich hab bei mir z.B. nur etwas "angebaut", um auf LH umrüsten zu können.

Und mit dem Einbau des TF und der neuen Lage und Position der Zu- und Abläufe ergeben sich neue Spielerein.
Aber die Wände bleiben so bei mir.
Und deswegen empfehle ich jeden, sich einen Filterkeller in ausreichenden Maßen und mit sinnvollen Anschlüssen und ein- und abgehenden Rohren zu bauen.

Das größte Problem ist, wenn man noch gar nicht weiß, was für ein Filter am Ende hineinkommt. Es gibt da verschieden Varianten...Bürsten in Kammer, SIFI, TF, EBF, LH oder Pumpe, Rohrpumpen im Wasser in Pumpenkammer, trocken aufgestellte Teichpumpen....

Das nächste Problem ist das unterschätzen des Platzbedarfes, um ankommende Verrohrung mit Reinigungsabzweigen, Schiebern etc...in die erste Filterkammer zu bekommen.

Bei mir z.B: brauchte ich "damals" ca. 70cm für die Verrohrung der Saugleitungen (Bögen, Flexmuffen) um die USIII Spaltsiebe Saugseitig anzuschließen.
Und dahinter dann saubere Verteilung der 2 USIII Ausgänge in 63mm PVC auf 3 Pumpen mit Rückschlagventilen etc....
Der Keller mit 265cm Länge war voll ausgenutzt!! 
Leerrohre hatte ich damals schon an den ersten Keller "ausreichend" gleich mit eingebaut.
Ausreichend....dachte ich.

Dann folgte die LH Idee und die Erkenntnis, dass 265cm nicht reichen für einen TF, EBF plus LH Sammelschacht plus kleine Biokammer, wo der LH reinpustet.
Also habe ich eine kleine Ecke angebaut für den LH Schacht und für eine recht große LH- Einblaskammer oder auch Biokammer genannt.

Und natürlich musste ich wieder bohren....Vom Filterkeller zum LH Schacht geht ein KG DN250....das waren 9 Bohrungen mit einer 100mm Krohne.
Ich hatte damals den Kanalanschluss am falschen Ende des Filterkellers rausgelegt, weil ich immer vom EBF- Selbstbau ausging....
Am anderen Ende ist auch ein "Abfluss". Dieser ist aber für den Teichnotüberlauf in Drainageleitungen und Sickerschächte.

Also wieder Kernbohrung....1x Abfluß für den TF und einmal noch eine paralllel zum LH wirkende Pumpenleitung in die Biokammer....
Manchmal kommt man so auf Ideen....Damit will ich 1 oder 2 mal am Tag parallel zum LH kurz ein bisschen Volumenstrom erzeugen, um die Leitungen etwas zu spülen.

Ich habe ja noch 2 gute Messner- Pumpen zuviel....

Deswegen der gut gemeinte Rat, einen Filterkeller möglichst kompartibel zu vielen möglichen Varianten anzulegen.
Zu- und Abläufe ist ja hier schon klar.
3 KG 110 rein, 4 KG 110 raus.
Wird ein IBC in einen betonierten Filterkeller gestellt, kostet das Platz für ankommende Verrohrung, Flexmuffen und ggf. Schieber von Wand bis zum IBC.

Kommen die Saugleitungen in eine betonierte Filterkammer an, dann kann man diese mit GFK auskleiden und die Rohre einkleben.
Bei PE ebenso.
Schieber können im Wasser eingebaut werden- oder die Saugleitungen kommen vom Boden senkrecht hoch und stehen am Kammerboden etwas hoch.
Dort kann man KG rohre aufstecken- dicht, zugeschiebert- fertig.

Oder man verwendet fertige GFK Kisten und stellt diese in den Keller und erspart sich das laminieren der Wände......

Wie groß der Keller werden sollte, hängt von vielen Varianten leider ab....und ob man gleich vernünftig mit den ankommenden und abgehenden Rohren ankommt...
und vor allem, was für ein Filter später reinkommt oder reinkommen könnte.
Trocken aufgestellter TF wie z.B. Oase Trommelfilter, oder die PP Varianten bei bgm Teichtechnik, Pondtech, eben alle TF im eigenen Gehäuse.
Die EBF mir bekannten EBF haben eig. alle ein eigenes Gehäuse..
Dort muss man eben möglichst zu den Gehäuse- ein- und Ausgängen passend im Filterkeller ankommen und vom Gehäuse passend wieder zum LH Schacht hin abgehen.

Oder eine Tf- Einschubversion......
Dort kann man ggf. etwas variabler sein im Tausch der Modelle, wenn die Kammer groß genug ist....
Ich habe z.B: eine große PE- Kiste für den Einschub- TF, die ich in meine Filterkammer jetzt reinstelle..
Man kan diese Kammer aber auch mauern, GFK abdichten und bleibt individuell.

Ich weiß, er will ersteinmal Bürsten. Warum nicht?? Aber später, sollte man von Bürsten problemloser zu TF oder EBF wechseln können.
Und da würde ich bei den ankommenden Saugleitungen versuchen, mich an den ungefähren Maßen der gängigen trocken aufgestellten Filter zu orientieren, die auch manchmal günstig als Gebraucht etc. zu erwerben sind.
Ist nicht gerade bei ebay ein Oase-TF drin??

LH- Schacht in der Mitte und Biokammer am Ende mit den Rückläufen zum Teich sollte eigentlich immer so bleiben. Egal, was vorne an Technik getauscht wird.
Und noch ein paar Bilder, um als schlechtes Beispiel zu dienen, wenn Rohre ungünstig ankommen und abgehen....alles wird gut....
Die schwarze Kiste ist bei mir die TF Einschubbox aus PE. Die wird dann irgendwann in den Filterkeller gestellt und mit allen KG-Rohren per Flexmuffe verbunden.

Schnell zwei Kernbohrungen und es passt alles wieder.
Vermutlich.

Bau Dir einen Filterkeller mit den Maßen 3m lang, 1120-140cm breit, 1m tief unter OK Wasser, Rand 20cm über OK Wasser ohne Bodenplatte!!!
Länger gerne....eine Seite kommen die 3Saugleitungen senkrecht aus dem Boden mit 5cm Abstand zur Stirnwand.
Dann kannst Du immer - so ähnlich wie bei mir mit KG Bögen und Abzweigen alles anschließen..variabel und auch die Reinigungsabzweige nicht vergessen.

Auf der anderen Seite gehen Deine 4 rückläufe KG110 oder 3x KG 125 weg.
Von mir aus ebenso wie die ankommenden Saugleitungen auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite.

Abflussleitungen zum Kanalanschluß- an beiden Enden des FK!! wegen der verschiedenen Filtervarianten und so tief es der Anschluß zum Kanal zulässt!

Es ist auch günstig, ein viertes Rohr KG110 vom Teich zum FK zu verlegen- nur als fester "Überlauf" in z.B: eine Sickergrube, Schacht.

Die Vartiante wie bei mir mit dem Abzweig einer Saugleitung hat den NAchteil, dass dort nicht das Teichniveau anliegt, sondern im Pumpbetrieb 3-5cm drunter....

Genug verwirrt.
Es schneit.


----------



## Zacky (28. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die Schwierigkeiten an Zackys Filterumbau denke


...oh ja...das war ein Spaß...und den ganzen "Blödsinn" mache ich ja gerade nochmal durch...



troll20 schrieb:


> Besonders wenn man bedenkt das er sich erstmal probieren mag...Baut er jedoch den Filterkeller groß genug um an einem IBC von allen Seiten zu bauen dann passt auch der größte umbau rein.


...genau, deshalb gefällt mir der Beitrag ja auch...Fakt ist ja, dass man ihm und auch jedem Anderen stets die Ratschläge gibt, den Filterkeller von Anfang an, so groß zu bauen, dass ein Upgrade auf den neuesten Stand mittelbarer Technik machbar ist. Es ist aber auch erst einmal sicherlich unbestritten, dass ein Filterkeller ~ im Erdreich versenkt ~ auch stabil gebaut sein muss. Daher ist der Aufwand, dies mit Schalungsteinen zu machen nicht von der Hamd zu weisen. Man kann aber einen solchen Filterkeller auch mit Kalksandstein oder Klinkern mauern, jedoch sollte dann eine zusätzliche Abdichtung erdseits erfolgen.



troll20 schrieb:


> Soviel gefällt mir und keine gegen Meinung  Und ich dachte ich liege total falsch.


...nein, Du liegst nicht falsch...der Einwand ist berechtigt und auch gut begründet...


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Nov. 2015)

Wie bei mir in der Baudoku beschrieben, habe ich meinen Filterkeller mit Betonpflastersteinen gemauert.
Sehr preiswert, einfach zu handhaben, frostsicher und auch stabil.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (2. Dez. 2015)

Ich hätte da mal eine Denksportaufgabe. 
Bitte kombinieren Sie folgende Gegenstände sinnvoll.
Sie dürfen gerne streichen oder etwas hinzuziehen.
Ausgeschlossen sind Trommelfilter und andere Geräte über 1.000,- EUR.


----------



## Geisy (2. Dez. 2015)

1. 400l Tank als Vorfilter für Bürsten oder umgedrehtes Spaltsieb
2. IBC mit 300l Helix und den Luftheber in der Mitte
3. den Luftheber würde ich bei der 20cm Platte größer machen, wobei ich nur 27cm Membranplatten kenne
4. alles innnerhalb der Folie setzen und Flansche etc. sparen


----------



## Teich4You (2. Dez. 2015)

Der Luftheber hat eine eingebaute Dose. Die Belüfterplatte ist extra vorhanden. Das mit der Folie habe ich noch nicht begriffen. Du meinst einen Foliengraben bauen als Filterkeller? Und da alles reinstellen?


----------



## Zacky (2. Dez. 2015)

- dazu noch ein Behälter für Helix - würde 2 gleich-große IBC bevorzugen
- den ersten IBC evtl. als Bürstenfilter mit Luftheberkammer nutzen
               - Wasser sollte aber oben in die LH-Kammer einlaufen, damit sich der Schmutz besser absetzt
- den zweiten IBC mit Helix - wobei ich 300 l für den Teich als etwas zu viel empfinde


----------



## Teich4You (2. Dez. 2015)

Und alles in einem 3mx1mx1x Foliengraben stattfinden zu lassen? Zwei Flansche+Standrohre als Einläufe. Einen Flansch am Ende wo der Luftheber dran hängt. Und dazwischen die ganzen Medien platzieren. Oder hätten einzelne Kammern noch andere Vorteile?


----------



## Teich4You (2. Dez. 2015)

Ich hatte sowas schon mal vor ein paar Tagen entworfen


----------



## Geisy (2. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Florian

So hab ich mir das vorgestellt, ich hoffe es ist so verständlich.
Ein Luftheber braucht große Verbindungen zwischen Teich und Filter von daher würde ich heute auf Flansche verzichten und Folienverbindungen zwischen Teich und Filterteich machen.
Diese Folienverbindungen nenne ich immer Bachläufe obwohl sie kein Gefälle haben fließt trotzdem Wasser wenn die Pumpe läuft.
Der Zulaufbach sollte schon 2-3m lang sein und ich würde den Vorfilter darin intregrieren. Der eigentliche Filter und Luftheber steht im Filterteich.
Die Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe würde ich in einer Folienrinne über der Folie machen und bis in den Zulaufbach legen.
Einen Skimmer brauche ich nicht mehr da der Bach das Oberflächenwasser auch anzieht.
Durch Steine im Oberflächenwasser des Zulaufs kann ich steuern wieviel Wasser aus den Bodenabläufen gezogen wird.
Im Bild ist mal ein Querschnitt von dem Zulaufbach.
  
Und so von der Seite
 
Mit Zeitschaltuhren läßt sich auch so einiges automatisch abreinigen. 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Dez. 2015)

Sorry, Du versuchst immer wieder mit einer Mondrakete zum Mars zu __ fliegen.....

Wenn bei Dir 3 x KG 110 in den Filterkeller ankommen, dann hast Du ja schon bemerkt, dass eine Saugleistzung von ca. 30m³/h sinnvoll wären.

Und warum kommst Du dann immer wieder mit einem LH DN125 in einem IBC-Container??
Es gab doch genügend Hinweise und auch in den Nachbarforen, wo ermittelt wurde, mit welchen LH Durchmesser und Membranpumpe sinnvoll und effektiv umgewälzt wurde.
Nimm LH in KG 160 oder 200.....mit der entsprechenden Luftpumpe...
Hier das Ende des langen Lh Tröts hier. Lesen...:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...auswertung-leistungsübersichten.40442/page-40

Die guten Messwerte von Mushi (Herbert) entstanden übrigens mit einem LH in KG200 und 2m Einblastiefe!

Und dazu wurde Dir hier mehrfach empfohlen......und auch aus gutem Grund heraus, dass der LH in die Biokammer reinpustet. und von der Biokammer die Rückläufe weggehen...was sonst???
Blubberblasengeräusche und Schaum auf dem Teich- Engpässe?? Wozu??

Vor dem Lh kommt die erste Kammer, wo Du gerne erst mit Bürsten arbeiten kannst- wovon aus gutem Grund viele Koiteichler abgekommen sind...
Schmodderbürsten reinigen und regelmäßige Wasserwechsel- FilterKammern ablassen sind Pflicht.
Und das wird mit dem regelmäßigen Schmodder aus Bürsten waschen und Kammern ablassen wird gerne vergessen oder übersehen und überhört.
Genau davon haben ja die Leutchen in dem Video die __ Nase voll und wollen umbauen...warum nur???????
Probier es aus!


----------



## Geisy (2. Dez. 2015)

Thorsten meinst du jetzt mich?

Ich bin da auch bei einem DN300 Luftheber der durch den IBC noch nach unten durch geht wie in der Zeichnung.
Sieht dann so ähnlich aus wie hier nur halt im IBC anstatt rund. Der LH ist 1,5m tief.
 

Den inneren Behälter braucht es nicht mehr da ich statisch und bewegt nun auch in einem Behälter hin bekomme.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Dez. 2015)

Du hast immer gute Ideen!

Aber ich, als wirklicher Koiteich-Laie, sehe das Problem bei Deiner Idee darin, dass der Dreck (Kot von lieben Koi) nicht aus dem Wasser sofort rausgenommen wird wie bei Spaltsieb in Halbschwerkraft (und da haben schon viele gemeckert, dass noch einiges durchs Sieb gedrückt wird), TF oder EBF.
Die Würstchen werden durch den LH in den Helixbehälter gedrückt und dabei eventuell durch die Strömung etc...gelöst.

Was sich auf meine Spaltsieben von den drei Koi fand, hatte auch selten Würstchenkonsistens, sondern eher Durchfall....
Wenn es mal Würstchen waren, hatten sie bei mir ca. 15m Rohrweg hinter sich....

Wie sich dieser Schmutz im Helix bei der Strömung in der Schüssel absetzt und entfernt wird, bevor er sich zerbröselt hat sind wir alle gespannt.
Das geht nur in einer Art Vortex- Effekt- aber in der Mitte ist bei Dir der Zulauf des LH.
Ich wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen. Wäre wirklich schön. Aber bei Deinem airliftsieve fand ich die Idee besser gelöst.

Dein Skizze mit dem Bachlauf Richtung Filter und den darunter parallel verlaufenden Rohren finde ich auch Klasse.
Hat aber einige Nachteile- Laub und Dreck von der Oberfläche würden sich im Bachlauf verfangen und dort absinken, Modderschichten bilden.
Ist fast wie bei Naturagart im Filtergraben.....alles setzt sich dort zuerst ab, zerfällt und düngt das Wasser.
Pflanzenfilter gehören nach dem Filter und Pumpen eingebaut im (teilweisen) Rücklauf!

Den Sog zwischen den BA und dem Graben aufzuteilen dürfte auch nicht so einfach sein......

Und das ganze innerhalb der Teichfolie.

Das ganze mit dem Dreck im Helix ablagern ist Deine experimentelle Idee ohne jahrelange Praxiserfahrung mit diesem System.

Luftheber im IBC wird funktionieren- aber nicht so effektiv.
Wie hoch ist ein IBC und wie lang wird die senkrechte, effektive LH-Strecke vom Ausströmer bis UK Rohrbogen sein.

Und warum bauen die Firmen mit LH Erfahrung ihre LH auf ca. 2m Tiefe ein??
Und warum werden wie schon bemerkt mit einem 2m langen LH bei 3 Saugleitungen KG Rohr ca. 40 Watt nur benötigt??

Weil es in einem IBC mit kurzem LH besser geht??
Buddeln hier alle (mich eingeschlossen) völlig unnötig so tiefe LH Sammelkammern ein)?

Da versuche ich lieber aus meinen Fehlern heraus mich an das zu halten, was andere erfolgreich manchmal nach ähnlichen BAufehlern geändert haben.
Nach vielen Provisorien und Experimenten landen (fast) alle bei:

Vollschwerkraft.
Erst  der Filter, der den Dreck aus dem Wasser entfernt, dann Pumpe oder LH, Biostufe(n) und Rückläufe ggf. über Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## Geisy (2. Dez. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sorry, Du versuchst immer wieder mit einer Mondrakete zum Mars zu __ fliegen.....





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und warum kommst Du dann immer wieder mit einem LH DN125 in einem IBC-Container??



Also meintest du doch mich, aber ich kann die Stelle nicht finden wo ich sowas geschrieben hab.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> und da haben schon viele gemeckert, dass noch einiges durchs Sieb gedrückt wird



Meinst du das umgedrehte Spaltsieb ist schlechter als Bürsten?
Denn selbst mit Bürsten laufen auch heute noch Filter erfolgreich, wobei ich dir recht gebe das dies viel arbeit macht.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie sich dieser Schmutz im Helix bei der Strömung in der Schüssel absetzt und entfernt wird, bevor er sich zerbröselt hat sind wir alle gespannt.



Helix umrühren und den abgesetzen Dreck per Bodenablauf raus holen ist doch nichts neues. Damit es nicht vergessen wird kann man dafür Zeitschaltuhren nehmen.

Wie lange schleift eigentlich Fischkot an dem Trommelfiltersieb bevor es oben in der Spülrinne ist?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das ganze mit dem Dreck im Helix ablagern ist Deine experimentelle Idee ohne jahrelange Praxiserfahrung.



Da gibt es Videos auf Youtube die genau so arbeiten und sogar ohne Vorfilter.

Oder such mal nach Helix und Feinfilter auch da gibt es alte Forenbeiträge.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hat aber einige Nachteile- Laub und Dreck von der Oberfläche würden sich im Bachlauf verfangen und dort absinken, Modderschichten bilden.



Für die die etwas Technik wollen und nicht den schwimmemden Dreck von Hand aus der Vorfilterkammer holen wollen, hier folgende Lösung:
Da sich der schwimmende Dreck vor dem Spaltsieb sammelt würde ich hier einen Skimmer setzen mit einem kleinen Luftheber samt Zeitschaltuhr, der alles nach draußen befördert.
Genauso würde ich da auch am Boden des Vorfilters absaugen.
Bevor du nun kommst das das viel Wasser verbraucht, auch dafür hab ich einen Lösung.


Gruß
Norbert

P.S. 300l Helix ist reichlich Biofilter für den Teich und da macht es auch nichts wenn wirklich etwas mehr in Lösung geht.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Dez. 2015)

Ok mal wieder eine Aktualisierung.
Habe ja am Wochenende alles mal gründlich ausgemessen und meine neuen Möglichkeiten in einer Zeichnung festgehalten.
Den Luftheber in DN 125 habe ich einfach schon. Wäre schaden, wenn ich ihn nicht verwende.
Bei jetzt zwei Zuleitungen sollte er aber auch hinreichen.
Der alte Teich ist nun mit eingebunden und könnte als Pflanzenzone weiter ausgebaut werden.
Eine Abtrennung zum tiefen Bereich kann ich mir auch vorstellen.
Im Hintergrund sieht man einen möglichen Ort für den Filterkeller.
Wäre schön es in Schwerkraft zu haben, aber bin auch einer oberirdischen Aufstellung mit Pumpe nicht mehr ganz abgeneigt, wenn ich dadurch eine gute Vorfilterung hinbekomme.
Die Baudoku von @muh.gp hat mich übrigens sehr inspiriert. 
Warum ich den Teich nicht bis ans Ende der Terrasse gezogen habe? Mehr konnte ich nicht aushandeln.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Dez. 2015)

Geysi- Dir traue ich sogar Saturnraketen zu.

LH in KG125 hat der Trötersteller bereits zu liegen und hält dran fest- jetzt wird eben die Anzahl der Saugstellen des zukünftigen Teiches am vorhandenen LH festgemacht.
Ist das nicht nur ein Stück KG- Rohr mit unten durchbohrten eingeklebten Deckeln oder der Druckdosenkonstruktion mit der Muffe unten drüber????

Das meckern einiger bezog sich auf die Spaltsiebe, die nicht im Wasser stehen und wo der Dreck nach unten rutscht.
Dort bemängelten einige, dass einiges durch die Spaltsiebe gedrückt wird.

Videos mit Lh und direkt in Helix rein kenne ich nur von so einem Fast- Holländer....der energiebewusste Koiteich.....War schön zu sehen wie das Helix- Dreck- Gemisch noch volle Pulle belüftet wurde.....

Skimmer vorm Spaltsieb- hattest Du doch schon beim airliftsieve als Nebenstromfilter.
Wir sind ja hier immer auf gute Bastelideen gespannt. Ist ja immer interessant und nur so kann man was lernen.
Einfach probieren!

Wasser verbrauchen wir alle am Teich....


----------



## muh.gp (3. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Baudoku von @muh.gp hat mich übrigens sehr inspiriert.
> Anhang anzeigen 156544



Freut mich sehr! 

Deine Pläne wachsen ja fast täglich. Wird sicher auch eine tolle Doku.... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (3. Dez. 2015)

Guten Morgen.

Man sollte bei diesem Thread nicht vergessen, dass der TE nur einen 18 m³ Teich baut. Auch ist das Budget "nur" für einen Sk*da vorhanden, womit man nun mal leider keinen voll ausgestatteten V**kswagen kaufen kann. Ich denke, dass dieser Umstand dem TE bekannt ist und er diese Umstände halt auch in Kauf nimmt. Dies ist ja auch nicht falsch, wenn er sich selbst, seinen Teich und seinen Pflegeaufwand damit arrangiert.

Die Info's zu den Leistungen und Anforderungen beziehen sich doch stets auf die Fragestellungen des TE und wenn er sagt, er will 2 BA und einen Skimmer - gibt man ihm die Info, dass er dann einen höheren Flow fahren sollte. Wenn er am Ende, wie in der letzten Planung nun doch nur einen BA und einen Skimmer nimmt, kann man auch dies vernünftig umsetzen und das System wird funktionieren.

Jetzt sollte man halt lieber schauen, wie man weitermachen kann. Einen 18 m³ Teich mit einem Flow von 20 m³/h zu fahren ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als ausreichend, sofern sich Besatzdichte, Filteranlage und weitere Kleinigkeiten im Rahmen bewegen. Es ist ja kein Händlerverkaufsbecken, wo das Wasser in einer Stunde 2-3 x durch den Filter geschoben werden muss, damit es sauber bleibt.

Auch ist es doch bei Teichen mit LH stets das Ziel, so wenig wie möglich Energie aufzuwenden, mit dem höchst-möglichen Ergebnis im Verhältnis Watt-/Wasservolumen. Da bringt es doch nichts, wenn ich einen (wie hier im Thread) einen 18 m³ Teich, mit einem großen Luftheber betreibe, welcher am Ende für ein effektives Funktionieren eine Luftmenge von 80-100 l/min bei geschätzten 50-100 W benötigt.

Ein Luftheber kann auch nur dann sinnvoll arbeiten, wenn er genügend Wasser bekommt - das haben wir doch auch schon in Erfahrung gebracht - und da sind im System schon bautechnische Grenzen vorhanden, wie z.Bsp. DN 110 - Grundleitungen. Durch diese Leitungen bekomme ich nämlich auch nur eine gewisse Menge durchgezogen - insbesondere bei Lufthebern - und das sind bei normalen (Einbau-)Bedingungen siehe Testfall von @Mushi - Herbert eben auch nur 8,6 m³ je DN 110 (das kann man anhand des Bildes ausrechnen).
Also brauche ich doch am Ende auch nicht einen größeren Luftheber einbauen, wenn er auf Grund von bautechnischen Bedingungen gar nicht in der Lage ist sein Potenzial auszunutzen. Ein großer und tief eingebauter Luftheber braucht von Hause schon mehr Energie.

Wenn der TE nun mit IBC bauen will, was ja auch geht, dann sollte man ihm diese Entscheidung lassen. Gute Ratschläge hat er doch bekommen und wenn es nur um diesen LH-Schacht geht, sollte man abwarten, wie er sich schlußendlich entscheidet. Die Info mit dem separaten LH-Schacht hatte er bekommen und teilweise auch schon in Betracht gezogen, wobei ich darin noch immer nicht den absoluten Vorteil sehe. Es sind kleine Verbesserungen in der Leistungsfähigkeit, die aber am Ende (wie oben schon beschrieben) auch wieder eine stärkere Luftpumpe notwendig machen, die ausreichend und genügend Luft in die Tiefe drückt. Das sollte man alles bedenken.

Was die hier benannte Erkenntnis erfahrener Luftheber-Hersteller in Bezug auf die Einblastiefe angeht, sollte man auch erwähnen, dass in diesen Fällen teilweise nicht einmal mit DN 110 sondern schon mit DN 160 Grundleitungen gearbeitet wird, die für einen ausreichenden Wasserzulauf sorgen. Auch daran ist nichts verkehrt, aber wie hoch muss dann der Flow in einem DN 160 sein, damit dort eben kein Schmutz liegen bleibt. Evtl. 20m³/h!? Wie groß ist denn grundsätzlich die Leistungssteigerung im Verhältnis zu Tiefe und Energieaufwand!?

Ich bin der Meinung - und das habe ich schon früher mal angemerkt - , dass es vielleicht nicht immer von Vorteil ist - stets einen größeren Lufheber mit mehr Energieaufwand zu nutzen, um mehr Volumen zu bekommen, sondern den Aufwand eher aufteilt. Die Teile werden immer nur größer gebaut, da sie theoretisch mehr Volumen schaffen - werden dadurch aber auch nicht gleich effektiver.

Ein 200er Luftheber mit 2 oder 3 Grundleitungen wird m.M.n. nicht wesentlich effektiver sein, als ein 160er Luftheber bei gleicher Konstellation (also bei gleicher Pumpe, Luftmenge und Zulauf). Vielleicht so gar schlechter!?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Videos mit Lh und direkt in Helix rein



So ein Video hatte ich auch mal eingestellt und auch von Lifra habe ich solche Videos gesehen.

Aber zurück zum Thema:

Ich würde dem TE jetzt noch empfehlen, seine Teichgrundform zu optimieren und dazu gehören bspw. abgeschrägte Ecken, einen Trichterförmigen Teichboden mit einem zentralen Bodenablauf, optimierter Teichrücklauf mit passender Skimmerposition.


----------



## Zacky (3. Dez. 2015)

Ich nochmal...eigentlich auch nicht das richtige Thema dafür hier, aber...



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Luftheber im IBC wird funktionieren- aber nicht so effektiv.


....richtig...aber man bedenke stets die Möglichkeiten und Wünsche des jeweiligen TE



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und warum bauen die Firmen mit LH Erfahrung ihre LH auf ca. 2m Tiefe ein??


...gute Frage!...So viele Messdaten & Vergleichsmessungen habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht gesehen - um wie viel Volumen bei gleicher Luftpumpe und so weiter es steigt oder sinkt 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und warum werden wie schon bemerkt mit einem 2m langen LH bei 3 Saugleitungen KG Rohr ca. 40 Watt nur benötigt??


...mit welchem Förderergebnis!?...dies sollte man mit vergleichen...im Verhältnis Watt-Wasservolumen sicherlich gut & optimal...aber ginge vielleicht mehr!?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Weil es in einem IBC mit kurzem LH besser geht??


...sicherlich nicht unbedingt besser, aber es passt eben nur ein kurzer LH rein...siehe auch die Möglichkeiten des jeweilige TE...



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Buddeln hier alle (mich eingeschlossen) völlig unnötig so tiefe LH Sammelkammern ein)?


...vielleicht... 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vollschwerkraft. Erst der Filter, der den Dreck aus dem Wasser entfernt, dann Pumpe oder LH, Biostufe(n) und Rückläufe ggf. über Pflanzenfilter


......



Teich4You schrieb:


> Den Luftheber in DN 125 habe ich einfach schon. Wäre schaden, wenn ich ihn nicht verwende.


...auch dafür gäbe es Möglichkeiten... 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei jetzt zwei Zuleitungen sollte er aber auch hinreichen


...ja...


Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass sich Vieles auch mit der benutzten Luftpumpe ergibt. Nicht jede Pumpe ist gleichermaßen gut & leistungsstark.

So, und jetzt halte ich mich wieder raus...


----------



## Geisy (3. Dez. 2015)

Moin

@Zacky  , ein großer LH braucht nicht gleich mehr Energie. Beim DN300 reichen auch 40l mit ca. 30Watt. Er ist effektiver beim umwälzen bricht aber bei Höhe schneller ein.

@ThorstenC , schau mal hier:




_View: https://youtu.be/kQQZCmhoAAw_

Auch er macht es glaube ich auch so




_View: https://youtu.be/i0TPeemBsqE_

Und Google mal nach "Helix Feinfilter"  z.b. das hier
Hel-X auch ruhend ohne Siebfilter zu empfehlen?  16 Beiträge 27. März 2010 bei Koi-Live

Ich bin nun auch wieder raus hier

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Patrick K (3. Dez. 2015)

> Buddeln hier alle (mich eingeschlossen) völlig unnötig so tiefe LH Sammelkammern ein)?



Denk ich schon seit Jahren
salve Obs


----------



## Geisy (3. Dez. 2015)

Bei den Ultraschallmessungen der Koivrienden ist der kürzeste Luftheber mit 1,45m der effektivste.
http://www.koivrienden.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=13923


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Dez. 2015)

Geisy:
Der kurze LH ist dort der effektivste mit einer SLL 20 Membranpumpe.
Wie es mit einer anderen Membranpumpe aussieht, die bei 2m Tiefe mehr Luft einbringen kann, weiß man nicht. Deswegen habe ich mir gleich eine Thomas 120 besorgt.

Zacky kann da bestimmt mehr dazusagen, weil er verschiedene Membranpumpen getestet hat.

Nach meinem Verständnis- was auch gerne ein Hängerchen haben kann- muss man eigentlich bei der Einblastiefe mehrere Dinge berücksichtigen:
-Kennlinie der Membranpumpe: wieviel Liter Luft in welcher Tiefe
-Kennlinie des LH mit dem jeweiligen Durchmesser im Steigrohr (soetwas hat nur Zacky)- also welche Einblastiefe = Beschleunigungsstrecke im Steigrohr noch sinnvoll ist

Und irgendwo werden sich die Kennlinien kreuzen.....

Und nicht ganz unwichtig wäre das Verhalten der LH bei Gegendruck- wenn Sie also Höhe überwinden müssen- was in einer Filterkette durchaus vorkommen soll.
Also eigentlich kann man alle Messungen vergessen ,wo der LH im Freiwasserbetrieb ohne Förderhöhe eingebaut wurde.

Das Ding muss einfach einmal 15cm aus dem Wasser mit OK Rohrbogen oder Rohrende raus! Und dann kann man schön vergleichen.

Hier ein Test im Nachbarforum, wo ein Verkäufer von gepumpten Anlagen und Teichbauer zu einem Teichbauer, der LH Anlagen baut hingefahren ist und gemessen hat- immer mit dem LH KG 200 und der gleichen Pumpe- aber mit verschiedenen Unterschieden LH-Kammer- Biokammer:
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic33491-0-asc-270.html

'Jedenfall schwankt die Förderleistung stark mit sich verändernder Förderhöhe(Siebgewebe verschmutz z.B

Aber das wissen ja hier schon die meisten.

Teichboden schön schräg mit starken Gefälle zu den BA oder Pumoe am Boden- auf zacky hören.

Ausserdem reden wir hier gerade über LH und der Trötersteller ist gerade wieder auf Pumpe und gepumpten Filter aus.
Und wenn er die Pumpe einfach direkt am Teichboden hinstellt, erspart er sich die gaze Verrohrung der BA und Rückläufe. Skimmer bekommt nat. eine Extrapumpe.
Ich empfehle ihm, sich von einem Teichbaufachberater beraten zu lassen.
Ich pers. bin etwas erschöpft.
Naturagart hat eine breite Produktpalette an gepumpten Dingen, Zielsaugtechnik.
Einfach in Ibbebbüren anrufen und beraten lassen.


----------



## Geisy (3. Dez. 2015)

Schau dir die Werte noch mal genau an bei den Koivrienden:

*Hier wird bei gleicher Pumpe und höhere tiefe der Wert schlechter*
Zitat:
pomp------diameter stijgbuis------lengte stijgbuis--------aantal liters-------verbruik-----watt/m³
SLL20--------------110-----------------------170-------------------15.000----------9 watt-------0,6 watt
SLL20--------------110-----------------------145-------------------20.000---------12 watt-------0,6 watt

*Um so größer die Pumpe wird um so schlechter werden die Werte:*
Zitat:
pomp------diameter stijgbuis------lengte stijgbuis--------aantal liters-------verbruik-----watt/m³
SLL20--------------110-----------------------170-------------------15.000----------9 watt-------0,6 watt
SLL30--------------110-----------------------170-------------------22.000---------17 watt-------0,7 watt
SLL40--------------110-----------------------170-------------------24.000---------32 watt-------1,3 watt

*Auch bei größerer Tiefe ist die größere Pumpe schlechter:*
Zitat:
pomp------diameter stijgbuis------lengte stijgbuis--------aantal liters-------verbruik-----watt/m³
SLL40-------------125------------------------205-------------------24.000----------28 watt----1,16 watt
SLL50-------------125------------------------205-------------------27.000----------35 watt----1,29 watt
ELS120-----------125------------------------205-------------------42.000---------107 watt----2,54 watt
Quelle: http://www.koivrienden.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=13923#p227962

Übersetzung:
pomp=Pumpe
diameter stijgbuis=durchmesser LH
lengte stijgbuis=länge LH
aantal liters=Fördermenge

Hättest dir also besser mehrere kleine kaufen können als die Thomas 120

Ich weiß nicht ob Zacky da andere Werte hat.
Meine vielen Versuche mit unterscheidlichen Pumpen bestätigen das oben und das haben auch schon andere bestätigt.
Das ich 20m³ mit noch weniger Energieaufwand besser durch ein DN300 Rohr als durch ein DN110 Rohr schieben kann ist klar, da weniger Rohrreibung/Druckverlust.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Dez. 2015)

Das ist alles hier in diesem Tröt nebensächlich, weil letztendlich über einen gepumpten Filter nachgedacht wurde.

Wie schon erwähnt, kommt es am Ende auf die ei zelnen Komponenten an, welche Einblastiefe oder auch LH Länge am effektivsten ist.
Aber 1,5 m passen auch nicht in einen IBC.

Lasst uns dass hier beenden.
Es gibt hier die LH Tröts, wo einiges für Neulinge besser zu finden ist.

Am Ende haben wir alle Recht.


----------



## Zacky (3. Dez. 2015)

Hi Norbert, Hi Thorsten.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Am Ende haben wir alle Recht.



Da ist was Wahres dran. Irgendwie finden wir am Ende wieder alle zusammen. 

@Geisy Nein, andere Werte habe ich auch nicht oder meinst Du andere Werte die ich kenne!?

Bei meinen Tests habe ich eben auch beobachten können, dass die Werte so variieren. Das mit dem "mehr Energie" bei größeren Lufthebern ist nur so meine Beobachtung, da ich bei meinen Tests mit kleinen Luftmengen in größeren Querschnitten (auch nur bis DN 200) nix bewirkt habe. Folgend war natürlich der Trend zu erkennen, je größer die Pumpe und somit die Luftmenge, so höher das Ergebnis. Also auch schon so wie oben. Bei kleinen Pumpen - und wir reden jetzt nicht unbedingt von Secoh SLL - ist die Luftmenge mit zunehmender Tiefe rapide eingebrochen. So ergibt sich dann am Ende das Bild.

Gut, dass mit der Wattleistung der SLL-20 im ersten Test bei DN 110, hatte ich so nicht. Die SLL-20 hielt bei mir konstant die Wattzahl, wobei ich nur zwischen 1m und 1,50 m variierte. Kann also schon gut möglich sein, dass die optimale Arbeitstiefe der SLL auch bei 1,70 m liegt, wie bei vielen anderen Modellen. Ich glaube andere Pumpen in dieser Preisklasse sind ähnlich gelagert, wo wir auch wieder beim Punkt wären, dass die Pumpenwahl schon einen gewissen Einfluss auf das Gesamtergebnis hat.

Ich denke, wir sind schon alle auf dem gleichen Weg und Stand. 

Nun lassen wir mal Flo wieder zu Wort kommen...  -


----------



## Teich4You (3. Dez. 2015)

Immer frei raus mit den Gedanken! Dafür ist das Forum ja da. Was ich wirklich will...das weiß doch eh keiner. Nicht mal ich selbst. Ich lege mich dann fest, wenn ich möchte. Solange spiele ich gerne wieder alles von vorne durch und lasse mich beraten. 
Nur so lerne ich dabei auch was. 
Und ich denke für meinen Teich muss ich das finden, was mich am meisten anspricht und auch am besten in den Garten passt. Es wird im Grunde ja auch immer konkreter, wenn man die ersten Gedanken zum Thema betrachtet.

Also nicht verzagen, wird bestimmt ein geiler Teich mit den ganzen Ideen hier!


----------



## Michael H (3. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

So , Sorry dann geb ich mal meinen Senf och dazu .

Da ich vor dem gleichen Problem wie du Stand mit dem Filter kenn ich das leider zu gut . Hab bestimmt auch 10 x umgeplant und dann doch wieder zur 5 . Variante gewechselt . Es Prasselt ja jetzt alles auf dich ein .
Wenn ich du wäre würde ich mir eine Filterkammer zulegen und denn so GROß wie es deine Regierung zulässt ( ich weiß von was ich rede ) . Weil da drin kannste immer mal was umbauen , Verschieben oder sonstiges .
Bei So einem Folienfilter ( Beitrag 94) stell ich mir das Schwer vor da was großartig zu ändern . OK du sparst da ein paar Flansche , die aber nur um die 5 - 15 Euro kosten . Will ja nicht Ausrechnen was die Folie allein kostet nur für den Filter .
Ansonsten würde ich auch auf Luftheber bauen alleine von den Energiekosten , wie , wo und wie groß die sein sollten werden dir schon die LUFTHEBER - Junky's beibringen .

Weiterhin viel Spass beim Filterplanen .......


----------



## Geisy (4. Dez. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Bei So einem Folienfilter ( Beitrag 94) stell ich mir das Schwer vor da was großartig zu ändern



Folie anheben, die Grundfläche anders modelieren, und Folie wieder rein ist doch einfacher als Löcher in Filterkeller zu stemmen und dann zu schauen wie man die wieder dicht bekommt. Dieses Löcher stemmen sieht man hier öfters.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Dez. 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> Folie anheben, die Grundfläche anders modelieren, und Folie wieder rein ist doch einfacher als Löcher in Filterkeller zu stemmen und dann zu schauen wie man die wieder dicht bekommt. Dieses Löcher stemmen sieht man hier öfters.


Vorausgesetzt man hat genug Folie und faltet diese am Rand zusammen. Folienkeller 3x1x1m kostet die Folie rund 80,-EUR. Ist jetzt nicht wirklich teuer. 2 Flansche am Eingang, 1 Flansch als Ausgang für den Lufthber. Einen Versuch wäre es wert. Wenns nicht läuft, nimmt man die Folie wieder raus und stellt sich Behälter in den Graben. Die Wände kan man ja trotzdem vorher mauern.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2015)

Unermüdlich wie ich bin, war ich heute mal in Braunschweig bei einem Händler. Er nutzt dort mehrere Hochteiche für Koi. 
Und ich muss sagen....not bad! Hat mir gefallen. Dazu verwendete er Nexus Filteranlagen. Auch die haben mir gefallen. Ach was es nicht so alles auf der Welt gibt. 

Musste natürlich Zuhause gleich mal wieder etwas experimentieren....


----------



## Teich4You (7. Dez. 2015)

Mal wieder etwas zum Filter. Mein Ziel ist immer noch ein möglichst kompakter aber effektiver Filterkeller.
Langsam komme ich ab von IBC Behältern, da sie doch einiges an Platz benötigen.
Neue Idee sind 400l Regentanks in schwerer Ausführung.
Daher anbei mal wieder eine Skizze. Anzahl der Verbindungen von Kammer zu Kammer erst mal außen vor.
1. Bitte einmal vll eine allgemeine Meinung dazu.
2. Luftheber um zwei Bögen in das Helix hat große Strömungsverluste (Variante 1)?
3. Behälter längs durchströmen (Variante 1) ist besser als bei Variante 2? Wobei Variante 2 kompakter zu realisieren geht.
4. Wie viel Platz braucht man von der Außenwand des Keller um die Rohe vernünftig verlegen zu können?

Gruß Flo


----------



## Zacky (7. Dez. 2015)

Was für Behälter willst Du für das Helix nehmen? Hast Du dazu schon eine Idee? Ich würde ggf. auch eher die eckigen Regentonnen nutzen, da man dort die Folienflansche besser dran bekommt.

Der Aufbau Variante 1 ist ungünstig, da zu viele Bögen und zu viel Platz benötigt wird. Variante 2 nimmt aber auch jeden Zentimeter Platz in deinem Filterkeller ein, so dass Du a) kaum irgendwo zwischen die Filter kommst ~ und b) geschweige denn, Du dort Zugschieber und lösbare Verbindungen zwischen den Behältern dran bekommen wirst. Dies sind alles DInge die notwendig werden können, wenn Du doch mal etwas reparieren, austauschen oder umbauen möchtest.

Für die Leitungen im Filterkeller und dem Abstand zur Außenwand, hängt davon ab, wie Du die Leitungen befestigst. Machst Du das mit Rohrschellen, ist der Abstand quasi schon vorgegeben, da die Schellen bis zu einem gewissen Punkt in die Wand gedübelt werden. So pauschal würde ich meinen, brauchst Du mind. 5 cm Abstand zwischen Wand und Rohr. Dann das Rohr wieder aufaddieren und Du bist schnell bei etwa 20 cm Platz zwischen Wand und Filterbehälter, wo das 110er Rohr entlang geht. Jetzt haben wir noch keinen Winkel eingeplant, die auch nochmal 7-10 cm Platz benötigen. Nicht zu vergessen, die Zugschieber oder andere Absperrmodule, die ebenfalls reichlich Platz brauchen.

Den Filterplan von @Dario87 in der geänderten Version von @max171266 empfinde ich schon als sehr praktikabel. Dort hast Du Platz, alles übersichtlich und überwiegend gerade kurze Wege in einer Fließrichtung. Vom Platzangebot, vom Aufbau und von der Teichgröße & Filtergröße hat er in etwa das Gleiche wie Du.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Dez. 2015)

Zugschieber brauche ich doch maximal am Zulauf, oder? Also da 50cm? Wenn ich außen herum 30cm Platz lasse beim Rest sollte es reichen? Die Verbindungen vll mit flexiblen Muffen und Schellen? Dann wären sie auch leicht zu lösen. Bei den Behältern denke ich ab 400er Tonnen von Graf. Und da unten noch 50er Abläufe rein. Helix umrühren, Kugelhahn auf und gut.


----------



## Zacky (7. Dez. 2015)

nicht nur am Einlauf ~ auch am Auslauf und ggf. jeweils zwischen den Filterbehältern Wenn Du z.Bsp. mal deinen Bürstenfilter leer pumoen möchtest, um die Bürsten samt Behälter zu reinigen, wäre es ggf. sinnvoll die Einläufe und die Übergänge zur Bio abzusperren, damit Dir nicht jedes Mal der gesamte Filter leer läuft. Das sind dann auch gute 1000-1500 l Wasser aus deinem __ Filtersystem, was erst einmal auch ablaufen und/oder versickern müsste.

hier mal ein Foto von meinen Einläufen...das sind gute 30-40 cm und es ist für mich persönlich schon sehr knapp, insbesondere auf den damaligen Umbau betrachtet, mussten noch Bögen und Rohr bis zum TF ran. Ist also alles nicht gaaanz sooo easy.


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2015)

Och Rico, sei doch nicht so, da war doch mindestens Platz für ne Maus zum arbeiten und Andre hat auch noch zwischen gepasst


----------



## Teich4You (7. Dez. 2015)

Ja gutes Argument mit dem ganzen Filter leer laufen lassen. Vll sollte ich mir mal einen Schieber besorgen um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen wie die Ausmaße sind und wie man ihn verbauen würde.

Mit flexiblen Muffen hat hier noch keiner gearbeitet? Im Grunde eine große Schlauchschelle. Die halten ja auch recht dicht.

Also entnehme ich @troll20 seiner Aussage das 40cm reichen? 

Was mir noch einfällt, man könnte auch erst alles montieren und dann vll mauern.


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2015)

klar reichen 40 cm große Weihnachtsbäume, aber nee alle wollen 2 m, warum nur?
weil sie was sehen wollen von dem Ding wenn die Spitze/ der Engel drüber gestülpt wird.
40 cm Platz für deine Leitungen reichen auch wenn du nie wider rann mußt, aber wie schon Murphy sagt .... es passiert genau das womit man nicht rechnet. und wenn es nur ein poröser Dichtring ist der dir im nächsten Frühjahr eine kompl. Demontage auferlegt.
Was deine Gummimuffen angeht, die sind für Abflußleitungen konzipiert nicht aber für Druckleitungen, auch wenn es nur 0,1 oder 0,2 Bar sind. Irgend wann steht der Keller voll.
Einmal willst alles auf Sicher bauen und redundant, nun sind 20cm Filterkeller mehr, zuviel


----------



## mitch (7. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Mit flexiblen Muffen hat hier noch keiner gearbeitet?






und etwas mehr Platz um die Behälter ist nicht schädlich


----------



## Teich4You (8. Dez. 2015)

Und wenn dir


troll20 schrieb:


> und wenn es nur ein poröser Dichtring ist der dir im nächsten Frühjahr eine kompl. Demontage auferlegt....
> Was deine Gummimuffen angeht...
> Einmal willst alles auf Sicher bauen und redundant, nun sind 20cm Filterkeller mehr, zuviel



Ein Dichtring kann genauso gut unter der Erde kaputt gehen. Da bist du ebenso aufgeschmissen.

Was die Muffen angeht...Mitch scheint da genauso flexibel zu sein wie meine Ideen. Wie lange hält das schon @mitch?

Redundanz und Sicherheit? Ja gerne. Unendlich Platz und Kohle? Nein schade. Außerdem habt ihr mir neulich noch von zwei Pumpen/Lufthebern abgeraten. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, hier werden Möglichkeiten diskutiert und nichts in Stein gemeiselt.


----------



## troll20 (8. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ein Dichtring kann genauso gut unter der Erde kaputt gehen. Da bist du ebenso aufgeschmissen.


Genau, das kann passieren. Aber da kann ich nichts beeinflussen und muss alles frei legen. Im Filterkeller kosten mich 10 Steine + Eisen evtl. 50 € mehr, dafür hab ich aber etwas mehr Platz zum arbeiten  Florian das ist nicht böse gemeint, besonders nicht als Rohrleger der sich 20 Jahre mit dem sch... rum geärgert hat. Aber Platz beim arbeiten ist nun mal nicht zu ersetzen. Und wenn ich so wie bei Rico zB die vordersten Leitungen demontieren müsst um an die letzte zu kommen nur weil die undicht ist  Aber manchmal geht es nicht besser


----------



## Teich4You (8. Dez. 2015)

Naja, daher für mich kein Grund trotzdem kleiner zu bauen. Denn egal welcher Dichtring nun letztendlich kaputt geht, ich weiß es einfach vorher nicht. Es könnte immer der an der nächsten Muffe sein, die vll nur 5 cm außerhalb des Filterkeller´s liegt. Bleibt als Gegenmaßnahme, nur so wenige Verbindungen wie möglich zu schaffen. 

Was den Platz zum Arbeiten, also den Bewegungsfreiraum angeht, gebe ich euch natürlich Recht. Aber warten wir es mal ab. Ich bin noch nicht sicher wo ich den Keller letztendlich platziere. Davon hängt es am Ende auch ab wie groß er werden kann. Funktion und Optik müssen dabei zusammenspielen. Ich lote eben nur das technisch Machbare aus. Wie gesagt ich besorge mir demnächst mal nen Schieber, nen Flansch und dies und das. Sonst kann ich mir nie vorstellen welche Außmaße alles am Ende bekommt. Am liebsten würde ich mir mal den ein oder anderen Teich+Filter angucken. Leider wohnen die meisten eine ganze Ecke weit weg.


----------



## troll20 (8. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Leider wohnen die meisten eine ganze Ecke weit weg.


Wenn ich mir deine PLZ anschaue dann seh ich da einige in deiner nähe, aber nähe ist ja auch relativ 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/usermap


----------



## Teich4You (8. Dez. 2015)

Nette Karte. Kannte ich noch nicht. Aber die in "der Nähe" wohnen sind überwiegend inaktiv, oder passiv im Forum. Ich schau mal was sich so ergibt.


----------



## Michael H (9. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

So nun mal ein ganz anderer Vorschlag .
Warum nimmst du nicht einfach eine Weinbütt ....
http://www.quoka.de/gewerbe-business/landwirtschaft-weinbau/c8130a156152081/gfk-weinbuette.html
Die bekommste auch in einer 2000 Liter Ausführung .
Da sollte genug platz drin sein für deine Filter Geschichte . Die kannste ohne Probleme Untertrennen , die meisten gehen ja gerade nach unten oder ein wenig Konisch .
2 Flansche als Zulauf und 2 Flansche als Ablauf und gut ist . Dann sparst du dir auch die Verrohrung von Behälter zu Behälter was du nun auch nimmst .


----------



## Teich4You (9. Dez. 2015)

Guter Vorschlag. Ich bleibe aber bei getrennten Behältern, als alles in einem zu machen. Preis-Leistung-Größe passt einfach bei den 400l Kübeln von Graf. Zumindest für das, was ich vor habe.
Was den Aufbau vom Filter angeht bin ich daher auch ein Stück voran gekommen. 
Anbei eine kleine Skizze wie ich es mir nun vorstelle.
Was den Teich an sich angeht, bin ich auch wieder zu einem früheren Entwurf zurückgerudert und habe den ein wenig ausmodelliert.

Ich werde wohl zwei Kammern nehmen. Eine zum Sammeln und zum abscheiden von Grobschmutz, die andere für die Biologie. Was die Innereien angeht steht bisher nur Helix fest. Vll noch die ein oder andere Matte oder Bürste in die Sammelkammer, oder eine Siebmatte/Gitter was Blätter zurückhalten soll. Eine UVC werde ich wohl auch noch reinhängen.


----------



## Zacky (10. Dez. 2015)

Ich würde ggf. später die konkrete Einbau- bzw- Aufstellsituation des Filters etwas abändern. 

a) würde ich die Kammer jetzt aktuell um 90°drehen, so dass die KG-Zuleitungen gerade direkt vom Teich kommen
b) die Kammer dann spiegeln, so dass die Zuläufe (grafisch betrachtet) hinten/oben liegen und die Rückläufe unten/vorne
c) der LH-Sammelschacht somit links neben dem Filterbehälter steht.
Damit würdest Du die deine Rohrwege auf ein Minimum beschränken können und weniger Winkel/Bögen verbauen müssen.
Der Bodenablauf kommt ja sicherlich in den Tiefbereich (auf dem Bildern also hinten), so dass dort die Leitungen eh' vom Boden durch den Boden in die Filterkammer verlegt werden müssen. So kommst Du also mit den Rohren unmittelbar hinter der Teichwand raus, musst dann mit Bögen auf 90° senkrecht gehen und in Höhe deiner Vorfilterkammer ja auch wieder mit 90° in die Waagerechte. Den Skimmer würde ich somit vermutlich auch gleich in die linke obere Ecke setzen, womit Du eigentlich nur gerade durch die Wand in die Vorfilterkammer gehen müsstest.



> ...musst dann mit Bögen auf 90° senkrecht gehen und in Höhe deiner Vorfilterkammer ja auch wieder mit 90° in die Waagerechte.



Baue Dir diese Rohrverbindung mit einem Zugschieber vorher trocken mal zusammen, damit Du in etwa siehst, wie viel Platz du schaffen musst, um dies sauber zu verlegen. Die 90° senkrecht & waagerecht, nach Möglichkeit mit 2 x 45° oder besser 3 x 30° stecken. Da wirst Du sehen, dass diese Geschichte schon gut Platz braucht.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Dez. 2015)

Ich wollte noch viel mehr schreiben gestern Abend, aber auf einmal ist meine Tastatur ausgefallen. Fast 10 Jahre hat sie mir gedient die Gute. 

Daher nun die Fortsetzung:

Yo Zacky es gibt Dinge die nicht in der Zeichnung zu erkennen sind und mir beim Bau noch großen Spass bereiten werden.

Auf ca. 60cm verläuft ein fettes KG Rohr quer an der Nordseite der Terrasse, dass durch den Teich und durch den Filterkeller gehene würde.
Das muss ich komplett umlegen dann, weil es auf jeden Fall benötigt wird. 
Ob ich es weiter unter die Terrasse, oder ganz unter der Trockenmauer im Norden lang ziehe weiß ich noch nicht. Auf jeden Fall muss es auf 60cm bleiben und ich muss zusehen, dass ich mir damit nicht den Weg verbaue für die anderen Rohre und die Tiefenbereiche im Teich.
Der Filterkeller kann hier und da noch ein paar Zentimer bekommen. Hoffe ich zumindest. 
Ich glaube das wird sich beim Graben dann zeigen. Alternativ muss er ganz nach rechts, wo man auf der Zeichnung noch ein rechteckiges Loch erkennen kann.
Die Zu- und Abläufe sind bewusst so platziert.
Denn wie du selber sagst, bräuchte ich mehr Platz im Keller, wenn die Rohre von unten kommen. Ich überlege sogar schon Zugschieber erst innerhalb der ersten Wanne zu setzen, weil ich dann noch weniger Platz bräuchte. Aber ich werde es vorher mal trocken aufbauen. Dann bin ich sicherlich schlauer.
Den Bodenablauf kann ich auch vor dem Filterkeller hoch kommen lassen und dann gerade durch die Wand in den Keller führen.

Weiterhin habe ich auch überlegt das Rohr nach dem 125er Luftheber auf zwei 110er gehen zu lassen. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ein Flansch 125er 40,- EUR kostet, aber ein 110er zwischen 5-10,- EUR. Wenn ich dann allerdings bisschen Rohr und Bögen einrechne....lohnt sich vll doch nicht?!

Beim Ausgang aus dem Keller möchte ich dann aber zwei 110er zu einem 200er zusammenführen. Damit würde auch weniger Rohrsalat entstehen im Garten. Aber ein 200er Flansch für den Teich kostet dann auch schon wieder so viel....

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich fast sicher bin in KG 2000 zu bauen? 
Gerade der Muffenbereich soll wesentlicher Steifer sein und die Dichtungen sind auch besser.
Sind immer noch keine Druckrohre aber hoffe das es klappt. 2m Wassersäule sind immerhin 0,2bar auf den Bodenablauf und die unterirdischen Rohre, wenn ich nicht falsch liege. 
Habe mal mit unserem Planer auf der Arbeit gesprochen und mich beraten lassen.
Früher haben wir wohl auch in KG-orange gebaut, aber immer wieder Schäden durch verformte Rohre gehabt, weil der Bodendruck zu groß war.
Mitlerweile nutzen wir sogar noch eine Stufe höher als KG 2000 im Abwasserbereich. 
Ich möchte zwar nicht mit dem Auto im Garten rumfahren, aber langsam beschleicht mich so ein Sicherheitsgefühl das ich alles bisschen stabiler machen möchte.
Ich __ merk selber das es alles teurer wird, aber was tut man nicht alles für sein kleines Paradies Zuhause.

Ob ich nun Schalsteine, oder Betonpflaster nehme zum Mauern weiß ich noch nicht. Betonpflaster ist ja echt unschlagbar günstig.
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich den Keller komplett und den Teichrand einmal außen herum mauern um ne klare Linie zu bekommen.
Auf jeden Fall brauche ich für die Trockenmauer genug Auflage und auch dort wo der kleine Steg hin soll. Vll nehme ich dort Schalsteine und beim Rest Betonpflaster.
Bisschen Angst habe ich, wenn ich direkt an der Mauer senkrecht runter grabe. Schalsteine mit Armierung hätten da bestimmt den Vorteil, dass eine Art Ringanker entsteht, der in sich stabil bleibt und nicht in die Teichgrube fallen kann, richtig?


----------



## Zacky (10. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich fast sicher bin in KG 2000 zu bauen?



Das ist grundsätzlich in Ordnung. Bedenke aber, dass KG 2000 nicht mit den normalen Folienflanschen, Bodenabläufen und dem ganzen anderen Zeugs verklebbar ist. KG 2000 ist aus PP (glaube ich) und der Rest entweder PVC oder ABS-Kunststoff.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Dez. 2015)

Warum gibt es nur überall einen Haken?! Also müsste man kleine Stücke KG orange einkleben und dann KG 2000 drauf stecken. Das begeistert mich nun doch nicht mehr so.....
Naja auch teure Teiche wurden in KG orange gebaut. Dann muss ich darin wohl Vertrauen haben.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2015)

Bei einem "großen Onlineversandhändler" gab es 100er Flansche runtergesetzt für 4,70,-. Hatte mir mal vier Stück geordert. Es waren welche von Xclear in normaler Ausführung. Begeistert bin ich jetzt nicht. Einfach nur billigs Hartplastik so grob gefühlt. Bei Kontakt mit einem Harten gegenstand werden die sicherlich schnell brechen. Ist das bei Flanschen in schwerer Ausführung anders?


----------



## Patrick K (11. Dez. 2015)

Bei zB. Koigarten  Müller gibt es Flansche wo man zB. 110 Rohr direkt aufstecken kann ohne was einzukleben. Flansche in schwerer Quali sind gar nicht mit dem Billig Kram zu vergleichen

salve Obs


----------



## Zacky (11. Dez. 2015)

Die "schwere Ausführung" der Flansche zeichnet sich durch eine dickere Wandung aus, was auch auf mehr Stabilität deutet. Das Material an sich ist das Gleiche, nur eben massiver.


----------



## Michael H (11. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

Hier siehst Bilder von meiner Baustelle , vielleicht nicht Optimal , hält aber schon mal 2 Jahre Lang .
Streifenfundament
Betonschalsteine
Ringanker 

Überall genug Eisen drin . Danach hab ich Senkrecht nach unten Gebuddelt.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2015)

Unter dem Streifenfundament ist noch Kies, oder anderes, das bei Bodenfrost die Kräfte bisschen verteilt? Bei meinem alten Herr hat es trotz 80cm tiefen Fundament mal eine Mauer hochgedrückt. Davor habe ich ein wenig Bedenken.
Ich überlege den Ringanker direkt als erste und einzige Bahn zu setzen. Und zwar aus 24er Schalsteinen mit Armierung drinnen. Zum einen als sauberen Abschluss und zum anderen um dann daran senkrecht herunter zu graben, ohne das Einsturzgefahr besteht.

Die Platzierung des Filter habe ich nochmal überdacht. Ich enge mich dabei wohl doch zu sehr ein. Anbei der neue Entwurf. Jetzt eher lang aufgebaut. Dadurch würden auch wieder IBC hinein passen.
 

Die Zwischenräume jetzt immer mit 50cm. Am Ende noch eine Reserve. Der Platz ist da, nur die Entfernung zum Teich halt etwas weiter, was aber auch kein Hinternis darstellen sollte. Zugschieber jeweils am Anfang und am Ende der Kette.Was noch fehlt ist ein gutes Konzept zum Abführen des Dreckwasser bei der Reinigung. Irgendwo müsste das ominöse KG Rohr verlaufen, von dem ich berichtet habe. Vielleicht lässt sich daran der Abfluss anschließen. Alternativ in einen Schacht, oder versickern lassen.


----------



## Zacky (11. Dez. 2015)

Ja, so könnte das auch gehen.

Nur Eines fällt mir dazu natürlich noch ein: Die grünen Rohre links sind sicherlich die Zuläufe vom Teich (BA & Skimmer). In der Skizze kommen sie waagerecht aus der Wand. Die Wege sind recht lang und so würde ich dann beim Bau wirklich darauf achten, dass die Wege gerade bleiben. Wenn man von der oberen Skizze ausgehen könnte, dass Teichwand und Filterkeller etwa auf einer Linie sind, dann solltest Du die Rohre vom Bodenablauf auch geradlinig verlegen. Den Skimmer dann auch gleich an die zum Filter hin bestehende Wand und auch hier einfache gerade Leitungen verlegen. Die Grundleitungen werden (sollten) dann sehr wahrscheinlich auch unter dem Filterkeller hindurch gehen, so dass Du am Ende nur mit 45° oder 30° KG-Winkelbögen senkrecht nach oben gerichtet den Kreislauf an deinen Vorfilter anschließt.

Wenn Du jetzt aktuell mit dem Filterkeller noch genügend Platz hast, würde ich hier vor die Biostufe, dennoch einen Luftheberschacht setzen. Dieser Schacht sollte über 3 Anschlussmöglichkeiten DN 110 verfügen. Der Schacht hat stets den Vorteil, dass Du bei einem späteren Upgrade der Filtertechnik einfach den Vorfilter-IBC ausbauen kannst und den zukünftigen Vorfilter leichter integrieren kannst. Durch den Ausbau des IBC hast Du dann auch mit 1,20 m durchaus genügend Platz. Okay, durch den LH-Schacht, nimmst Du hinten allgemein wieder Platz von der Reserve weg, aber vielleicht veränderst Du ja später auch mal deine Biobehälter und machst zwei kleinere Behälter draus. Wer weiß!?

Alles kann, nichts muss...aber dann...


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2015)

Die Idee mit dem zusätzlichen Schacht ist gut. Dadurch wäre ich immer flexibel. Kleinere Behälter gehen natürlich immer. Vorteil von IBC ist, das sie günstig sind. Kleinere Behälter (400l) bräuchten nicht so einen langen Keller. Aber da scheiden sich wohl wieder die Geister, wie viel Volumen der Filter haben sollte/könnte. Ich denke mal Reserve ist auch gut. Am Ende wird es vielleicht doch ein Fisch mehr als geplant.


----------



## troll20 (11. Dez. 2015)

Nur mal so als Gedankengang, wie wäre es so als Filterzulauf:
  
Dabei könntest du auch gleich zwei Schieber sparen. Der Zulauf wird dann abgesperrt, in dem man in die beiden senkrechten Rohrstutzen ein Rohrende bis oberhalb der Wasserlinie steckt. Spart Bögen, Schieber, Leitungswege .......usw
Erfordert nur eine 100%ige Genauigkeit der Leitungen zum Behälter, damit die auch genau passen.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2015)

Wäre gut. Nur das Abklemmen der des ersten Behälter wäre nicht so einfach, da keine Schieber vorhanden wären.


----------



## troll20 (11. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wäre gut. Nur das Abklemmen der des ersten Behälter wäre nicht so einfach, da keine Schieber vorhanden wären.



Dann setzt man in BA und Skimmer eine Blase zum aufpumpen und schon kann max. das Wasser welches in der Leitung ist, raus


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2015)

@troll20 Dann müsste man ja 2m tief in den Teich tauchen, oder meinst du direkt in den Leitungen beim Keller? Schieber sind dann vll doch eine saubere Lösung ohne sich groß nass machen zu müssen. Wird halt nochmal nen Hunni locker gemacht. Ich habs doch...

Jemand den Koiblog über Luftheber gesehen? 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8AXKA3dHu0_


Hat die Luftheberfraktion hier denn immer noch eine Ersatzpumpe liegen für den Fall der Fälle? Wobei mir die Pumpe ja genauso ausfallen kann. Also das Video ist für mich dahingehend nicht ganz schlüssig. Was den PH-Wert betrifft würde mir das sogar entgegen kommen. Wobei ich meinen Wasserfall sowieso auch wieder einbauen möchte. Was nicht gesagt wird im Video ist, dass Luftheber den Dreck nicht zerkleinern und im Prinzip nicht verstopfen können.


----------



## troll20 (12. Dez. 2015)

Ja das ist so ein typischer Beitrag, der zeigt das nur hören sagen nicht ausreicht und Herr Kamerer oder wie er sich schreibt auch nicht alles weis. 
Zumindest konnte ich bei mir keine Veränderung der Werte ermitteln.  Und wenn ich schau wo überall in seinen Videos Luft rein gedrückt wird und in welchen Mengen ....
In einem Video waren es glaub 5 große Hiblows in einem 30.000 Liter Teich 
So viel Strom sinnlos verblassen, dazu noch ein paar 100 Watt für Pumpen,  Wahnsinn. 

Was deine Frage nach Ersatzpumpe angeht, ja ich hab eine in Reserve und zusätzlich gleich noch einige Membranen denn das ist ja eigentlich das Teil welches kaputt geht.


----------



## Zacky (12. Dez. 2015)

Hi.

Zum Einen finde ich interessant, dass Herr K. am Ende selbst sagt, dass er bislang an Teichen mit Lufthebern keinen Einsatz hatte. Also scheint es doch zu funktionieren!?

Auch spricht er von seinen Erfahrungen, hat aber selbst keine Luftheber!? Auch egal, im Grunde genommen hat er aber sehr schön gesagt, dass also Luftheber nicht unbedingt zu viel CO2 austragen, sofern alle Parameter am Teich ausgeglichen sind. 

Der PH-Wert - fand ich sehr interessant, denn hier spricht er, dass beim Austrieb von CO2 der PH-Wert ansteigt. Dies habe ich bei mir nun gar nicht, sondern bei mir scheint es sich genau anders herum zu entwickeln. Mein PH-Wert liegt bei 6,8 - 7,0 und ich würde ihn gerne etwas höher bei 7,2 - 7,4 haben wollen. Mag aber auch an meinem Wasser liegen, was generell recht hart scheint.

Nun denn, die Sauerstoffversorgung durch Luftpumpen im Teich vs. Luftheber im System, ist sicherlich ein mögliches Szenario, wobei es sich hierbei lediglich um die Geräte direkt handelt. Ein redundantes System ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, was zur Folge hätte, dass ich in jedem Fall - also auch beim normalen Teichfiltersystem - stets zwei Förderpumpen und zwei Belüfterpumpen vorhanden sein müssten, die parallel verbaut sind. Dazu eine Steuerung / Sensorik die das selbstständig erkennt, wenn die Hauptpumpe ausfällt. Weil wenn nicht, muss ich auch erst selbst nachschauen gehen und manuell umstellen.

Ok, ein redundantes System kann man natürlich auch mit Lufthebern machen, denn bspw. so ist ja mein aktueller Plan, dass ich mit 4 Lufthebern arbeiten möchte. Also auch vier Luftpumpen (jedoch kleinere Luftpumpen) die alle zeitgleich laufen. Da sind wir auch wieder an dem Punkt, dass bislang immer nur davon ausgegangen wird, dass man das gesamte Volumen nur über einen Luftheber bewegen kann/muss/soll...und genau davon sollte man evtl. abkommen. 
Wenn dann eine Pumpe ausfällt, laufen die anderen Pumpen ja auch weiter...es sei denn...der Strom fällt des Nächtens aus oder wenn ich mal nicht Zuhause bin und das gesamte System steht still. Dies kann aber auch ein mögliches Szenario bei normaler Teich- & Filtertechnik sein. Und was dann? 

Eine Ersatzpumpe habe ich auch zu liegen/zu stehen, auch wenn es nicht immer die gleiche Pumpe ist. Für den Notfall sollte eine Belüfterpumpe immer bereit liegen. Luft ist mit das Wichtigste!


----------



## Geisy (12. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Zacky

Ich hab eine Luftpumpe an zwei Lufthebern bei mir Teich. Das hab ich damals direkt so gebaut und es läuft seit 5 Jahren ohne Probleme.
Aktuell bin ich am überlegen ob ich anstatt der einen großen Pumpe zwei kleine an die Luftzuleitung mache, so bin ich dann auch redundant und es läuft dann Notfall mit halber Kraft weiter.

Was passiert eigentlich wenn der Trommelfilter oder EBF mal ausfällt und man im Urlaub ist?
Hat der Kammerer da auch alles doppelt?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (12. Dez. 2015)

Aber Norbert, bei den Preisen geht doch nichts kaputt


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2015)

Naja man sieht, dass es keine 100% Ausfallsicherheit gibt. Egal welche Technik man verwendet. Für Stromausfälle könnte man theoretisch noch ein kleines Notstromaggregat verbauen. Über zwei kleine Luftheber werde ich aber auch nochmal nachdenken. 

Für stark besetzte Teiche wären 5 Sauerstoffpumpen durchaus auch denkbar. Aber da muss jeder für sich das Richtige finden was der Geldbeutel zulässt.


----------



## Zacky (12. Dez. 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> anstatt der einen großen Pumpe zwei kleine an die Luftzuleitung mache, so bin ich dann auch redundant und es läuft dann Notfall mit halber Kraft weiter.


...das ist natürlich auch eine Variante...sehr schön...



Geisy schrieb:


> Hat der Kammerer da auch alles doppelt?


Die Frage ist auch gut. 




Teich4You schrieb:


> Über zwei kleine Luftheber werde ich aber auch nochmal nachdenken.


Dazu muss aber die Teichkonfiguration passen - einfacher ist sicherlich, so wie bei Norbert - zwei kleinere Pumpen an einem Luftheber nutzen. Das deckt aber auch nur den technischen Defekt ab. Stromausfall = Notstromaggregat

Ein Notstromaggregat hat schon wieder was!


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2015)

Das Wetter hat gepasst heute. Man könnte es quasi schon als die ersten Vorbereitungen für den Teichbau 2016 sehen. 

Einiges an Grünzeug musste weichen. Genau hier soll soll der bisher bestehende Teich verlängert werden. 
  

Und gleich nochmal aus der gegenüberliegenden Perspektive.
  

Der Regierung hat übrigens erlaubt dieses kleine Rasenstück mit samt dem Tor und Rankgitter aufzuwerten. Aufzuwerten in Form eines Filterkellers natürlich! Somit komme ich bis ganz an den Teich heran und spare mir unnötige Rohrmeter.
  

Eine kleine Spielkiste habe ich mir zwischenzeitlich auch zusammengestellt. Luftheber, Flansche und ein Stück Japanmatte inklusive. Somit habe ich in der kalten Jahreszeit die Möglichkeit alle Teile besser kennen zulernen und in das Gesamtkonzept zu integrieren.
  
Stay tuned! Es wird weiter geplant!


----------



## Patrick K (12. Dez. 2015)

Die Regentonne steht doch schon fast richtig

mal eine nebensächliche Frage ,wofür habt ihr den doofen Erdwall ?
Wieviel QM Garten verschwendet ihr damit ,ohne den kannst du deinen Teich locker verdoppeln wenn nicht verdreifachen

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2015)

Die Frage mit dem Wall haben wir schon oft diskutiert. Wahrscheinlich war es der Aushub vom Hausbau. Theoretisch könnte man alles wegbaggern lassen. Dann müsste ich aber definitiv einen Zaun bauen und die ganze Abfuhr bezahlen. Dann wäre kein Geld mehr für den Teich da.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Dez. 2015)

AHK ,kleiner Anhänger und los , eine Anzeiger in Quoka ,dann kommen sogar Leute und fahren dir den Aushub weg, Zaun steht doch schon einer

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2015)

Das hatten wir alles schon....Beim kleinen Teich kam gerade mal ne Oma und hat sich zwei Eimer voll mitgenommen und mir dabei noch ne Kannte ans Bein gelabert.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2015)

@Patrick K bring mich nicht wieder auf dumme Gedanken!


----------



## Patrick K (12. Dez. 2015)




----------



## Teich4You (13. Dez. 2015)

Advend, Advend ein Lichtlein brennt.
Erst eins, dann zwei, und beim Wall sind es der Meter drei! 
Das Sketchup läuft schon heiß...


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Für Stromausfälle könnte man theoretisch noch ein kleines Notstromaggregat verbauen.


Ich bin dafür einen stündlichen Wachdienst zu beauftragen. Dann brauch man sich auch keinen Kopf bezüglich __ Reiher machen. Gibt bestimmt eine Wachdienst der das für das nötige Kleingeld gerne macht.


Aber mal ehrlich. In fast allen Teichen gibt es keinen Filter. Keinen Sauerstoffstein und keine Probleme. Die sind zwar in der Natur aber die möchte man doch eigentlich nach empfinden.

Das ist doch alles eine Geschichte von einem nahezu natürlichen Besatz oder dem Problemen, welche auch jede Hühnerfarm hat. Ich glaube nicht das ein tiefer Teich, wie bei den meisten Koihaltern mit steilen Wänden sich auch im Sommer besonders aufheizt. Das ist das Problem von flachen Teichen. Wenn ein Teich so mit Fischen vollgepfropft ist, das die Fische nicht mal 2 Wochen ohne Technik überleben, dann sollte ich mir als Halter mal überlegen ob ich nicht schon im Bereich der Quälerei bin. 

Ich kann verstehen das Leute mit mehreren 10.000 Euro Koi da versuchen kein Risiko ein zu gehen. Aber auch die teuren Koi haben ein Recht auf ein anständiges Leben. Auch die sollten in einem Teich sein, welcher so groß ist das er zwei Wochen ohne Technik die Tiere überleben lässt.

Ist nur meine unbedeutende Meinung.


----------



## troll20 (13. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen das Leute mit mehreren 10.000 Euro Koi da versuchen kein Risiko ein zu gehen. Aber auch die teuren Koi haben ein Recht auf ein anständiges Leben. Auch die sollten in einem Teich sein, welcher so groß ist das er zwei Wochen ohne Technik die Tiere überleben lässt.


Ein extra großen 
Aber leider gibt es auch technische Gründe die die größe eines Gartenteichs begrenzen können, wie Grundstücksgröße, gesetzliche Beschränkungen, von daher kann ich schon den ein oder anderen verstehen, wenn er es bis aufs äußerste treiben tut.
Ob das jedoch auch den Fischen gefällt ????


----------



## Teich4You (13. Dez. 2015)

Was, ihr habt alle kein Notstromaggregat???


----------



## mitch (13. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was, ihr habt alle kein Notstromaggregat???


leider nur eins, aber was mach ich wenn es ausfällt ???


----------



## Teich4You (13. Dez. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> leider nur eins, aber was mach ich wenn es ausfällt ???



Ich hab gehört es gibt dann Laufräder für Fische. Die erzeugen dann ihren eigenen Strom für den Filter. 
Aber dann verbrauchen sie wieder mehr Sauerstoff.
Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## Teich4You (15. Dez. 2015)

Versteht hier denn keiner Spass? Oder hat der Montagsgroove euch alle niedergerafft?


----------



## Patrick K (15. Dez. 2015)

Na ja ich hab zwei Notstromer , hab deshalb nicht auf das Laufrad reagiert


----------



## Teich4You (15. Dez. 2015)

Irgendwann sollte man sich ja festlegen.
So langsam wird´s auch was.
Viel zu rütteln gibt es für mich am Design nicht mehr.
Grundstück und Gegebenheiten vor Ort wurden bestmöglich berücksichtigt.
Volumen sollte vorerst ausreichen.
Meinen Sandsteinwasserfall möchte ich wieder übernehmen.
Soll aber über eine extra Pumpe zu schalten sein, nach Lust und Laune.
Die 50cm könnten auch paar mehr werden, je nachdem wie das Fundament letztendlich gebaut wird.
Zumindest kann man sich so schön auf den Rand setzen.
Die Ausführung in Wesersandstein gefällt mir einfach persönlich am besten. Auch von der Farbe. Wie halt beim jetzigen Teich.
In einer Steinabdeckung des Rand sehe ich auch den Vorteil, das mir eine Holzabdeckung beim Rand nicht nach 2-3 Jahren weggammelt.
Ob ich eine Dämmung einbaue entscheide ich spontan.
Der Filterkeller wird irgendwo im Hintergrund seinen Platz finden. Wie genau, das werde ich die nächsten Wochen austüfteln.

Wie ist es eigentlich mit der Lautstärke von Luftpumpen und Lufthebern?
Kann sowas störend werden?
Sollte man den Keller entsprechend Dämmen (nicht nur wegen Frost)?

 

Über die Zuläufe habe ich auch schon nachgedacht.
Alles nur sporadisch bisher.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Dez. 2015)

90° Innenecken sind strömungsungünstig. Viele Teichbaue "entschärfen" diese Innenecke durch ein kurzes, einbetoniertes Stück in der Innen Ecke auf 2 x 45°.
Willst Du die Terrasse neu machen?- wegen der Rücklaufleitung??

Die "Einbuchtung" links unten ist zwar optisch schön- aber ebenso strömungsungünstig und mit Betonschalsteinen sind kurze Bögen mit kleinen Radien schwer zu realisieren.
Ich habe bei meinem Teichrand so einige Bögen mit Schalsteinen gebaut.....
Besser ein großer Bogen unten links. Weniger Arbeit, mehr Volumen.

Die Ecke an der Terrasse oben rechts....kann man da nicht auch einen Bogen oder 2 x 45° planen- also ein wenig die Terrassenecke abschneiden.
Es geht wenig von der Terrasse verloren, aber dafür wieder günstiger für die Strömung.

Ich stand gestern an einem kleinen Teich mit EBF und zwei LH- Anlagen dahinter, die ebenfalls in zwei Biotonnen drückten.
Die Anlage nat. per Schwerkraft in einem Filterkeller, der aber ein Gartenhäuschen drüber hat- idealfall für Filteranlagen meiner Meinung nach.


Geräusch der LH empfand ich nicht als störend oder übermäßig laut.
Insbesondere die verwendeten Membranpumpen Thomas oder Yasunaga 150 HN, 200HN (baugleich) waren kaum zu hören- leichtes brummen.

Ein 150HN stand im Freien unter dem Folienzelt zur Belüftung- auch sehr unauffällig vom Geräusch.
Aber Geräusche sind immer subjektiv wahrnehmbar....

Anlage im Filterkeller mit Abdeckung (Holz etc. oder Gartenhütte drüber problemlos.

Wenn der LH- wie schon oft beschrieben hinter dem Filter erst in eine Biotonne drückt und dan von dort die Rückläufe abgehen wird es im Teich auch keine Blubberblasen oder Schaumkronen geben...

Zu doppelten und dreifachen Absicherung:
bei mir mit viel Volumen 120m³ und drei Fischen nicht so tragisch, wenn mal eine Filteranlage, Pumpe ausfällt....die Fische überleben das.
Bei Koiteichen mit hohem Besatz an Kg Fisch kann das den Tod der Tiere bedeuten, wenn alles mal im Sommer für einen oder zwei Tage ausfällt.

Ich pers. habe zwei Membranpumpen- Thomas 120HN und 80HN, sowie noch eine der alten Pumpen Messner eingebaut / geplant.
Einerseits als Redundanz und andererseits um Flow- Experimente durchzuführen.
Notstrom nicht.

Deine Zeichnungen und Ideen werden immer besser.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Dez. 2015)

Danke für die Ausführliche Kommentierung.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Weniger Arbeit, mehr Volumen.


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber ich möchte es so. Mit ein wenig Einschalen und Steine schneiden/kloppen auch machbar. Sicherlich ist nicht alles strömungsgünstig, aber mit drei Zuläufen bin ich besten Mutes es halbwegs in den Griff zu bekommen. Ganz rund, oder alles abgerundet, auch Terrassenkante abgerundet....ich hatte alles schon gezeichnet. Aber es gefällt mir optisch einfach nicht. Selbst wenn ich am Ende ab und an händisch nachreinigen müsste, möchte ich diese Form so realisieren. Das Zusammenspiel von Rundungen und Kannten hat für einfach was. Würde ich die Rundung komplett rauskannten, wäre mir der Teich auch wieder zu mächtig als reines Objekt im Garten.

Mehr Volumen ist einfach nicht drin. Ich wollte 18m³ und bin nun bei 22m³. Das wird sicherlich noch etwas schwanken, aber ich möchte momentan nicht, dass mir die Unterhaltungskosten am Ende das Brot vom Teller klauen. Auch der Bau an sich wird schon immer ein wenig teurer. Mit der in der Zeichnung gewählten Form, müsste ich auch das große KG Rohr das im Boden liegt nicht umlegen. Daher resultiert auch der 1m tiefe Bereich.

Der Bogen wäre übrigens 2m auf 2m. So klein ist er dann in echt garnicht. Das täuscht auf der Zeichnung ein wenig. Die Terrasse würde ich hochnehmen für die Rohrverlegung. Neu machen möchte ich nicht. Sie ist ja aus Stein und absolut in Ordnung. Wird wohl auch die nächsten 20 Jahre noch ihren Dienst erfüllen..



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Anlage im Filterkeller mit Abdeckung (Holz etc. oder Gartenhütte drüber problemlos.


Eine Gartenhütte habe ich tatsächlich. Momentan mit Rasenmäher und anderem Kleimkram gefüllt. Leider nicht sehr geräumig von den Außmaßen und gut 8-10m vom Teich entfernt. Es wird daher wohl eher eine Abdeckung mit irgend einer Dämmung. Eine HaileaV60 habe ich ja bereits da und auch schon mal angeschlossen. Sie brummt wirklich sehr leise vor sich hin. Was die Nachbarn sagen, oder hören kann ich leider noch nicht abschätzen. Den Wasserfall den ich diesen Sommer betrieben habe, der hat niemanden gestört. Ab 10m Entfernung konnte man ihn nicht mehr hören. 

Den Luftheber werde ich auf jeden Fall eher in der Mitte des Systems betreiben. Damit sollte es die Blasen- oder Schaumproblematik hoffentlich nicht geben. Eine zweite Membranpumpe, Ersatzteile, oder gleich eine Rohrpumpe als Ersatz werde ich mir zulegen. Denn mehr als 3 Fische werden es dann wohl doch. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deine Zeichnungen und Ideen werden immer besser.


Danke.


----------



## Zacky (16. Dez. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Willst Du die Terrasse neu machen?- wegen der Rücklaufleitung??


Ich denke, Thorsten meint das so, dass Du ja die Leitung dann unterirdisch verlegen willst. Oder!? ...denn dazu müsstest Du ja schon die Terrasse hochnehmen. (Ich habe das mal in der Skizze mit einem Kreis markiert.)

Wobei ich meine, dass dort nicht zwingend eine Einströmung erfolgen muss bzw. sollte, denn wenn dort tatsächlich Seerosen stehen sollen - die mögen meines Wissen nach kein bewegtes Wasser. Demnach wäre dort der Einlauf aus Strömungssicht sicherlich von Vorteil, aber wenn Du ein wenig manuell reinigen möchtest, dann sollte das klappen. Auch müsste dann ja der Bogen die Strömung so weit rum lenken, dass sie nicht die Hauptströmung beeinträchtigt. Das in der grauen Theorie zu berechnen, ist vermutlich so ohne Weiteres nicht möglich.

Man könnte auch genauso gut, an dieser Stelle einen Bodenablauf einbauen, den man ggf. nur bei Bedarf öffnet oder halt dauer-offen betreiben. Ich würde nämlich mal auch annehmen wollen, dass sich die Fische eher unter den Seerosenblättern verstecken werden und dort ihre Hinterlassenschaften liegen bleiben. Wie Du wieder einmal siehst, es ist noch lange nicht das Ende der Planung erreicht. Es wird immer wieder etwas geben, was man verbessern, verändern und/oder optimieren kann. Ich selbst habe auch noch nie nicht nirgends einen absolut optimal gebauten Teich gesehen.

Du musst Dich am Ende mit deinem Bauwerk arrangieren und zufrieden sein. Die Optik und das Wohlbehagen aller Beteiligten ist sehr wichtig, Technik kann man anpassen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Ecke an der Terrasse oben rechts....kann man da nicht auch einen Bogen oder 2 x 45° planen- also ein wenig die Terrassenecke abschneiden.



Sehe ich auch so und würde daher die Ecke lediglich schräg machen. Einschalen, ausgießen, fertig. Die Abdeckung kann ja oberhalb geradlinig bleiben. Auch die Teichaußenwand an der Terrasse kann die 90° Ecke behalten, nur halt innenseitig 45° wäre eine Idee.


 

Die Teichform und Optik gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Dez. 2015)

Wir haben wohl gleichzeitig geschrieben. Jap Terrasse wollte ich hochnehmen. Seerosen+Strömung=ungünstig ist auch mein Bedenken. Ruhebereich für die Fische in 1m ohne Strömung stelle ich mir gerade auch ganz angenehmen vor. So als Fisch jetzt. Könnte ja auch Powerströmung komplett von links nach rechts machen und alles in einer Ecke absaugen. Und den flachen Bereich halt manuell säubern. 

Die Idee der unterirdischen Abrundungen ist gut. Was oben gemauert ist, muss ja nicht bis unten durchgezogen werden.

Oh ja Optik und Wohlbehagen sindt so viel mehr als wichtig. Darunter muss die Funktionalität leider manchmal leiden.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

Heute mal eine Frage zur Verrohrung:
Ich habe im Garten eine ungenutzte Ecke die viel Platz für den Filter bieten würde.Die Entfernung zum Teich würde allerdings 10-12m betragen. Dafür sind fast gerade  Rohrwege möglich. Sind solche langen Rohrwege zwingend zu vermeiden, oder kein Problem bei einem Schwerkraftsystem, solange genug Flow besteht?


----------



## Aquaga (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Flo,

ich lese hier schon ne Weile mit, da ich für 2016 ein Projekt in ähnlichen Dimensionen plane! 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/projekt-2016-der-mini-max-quadrat-teich.45382/
Kompliment für deine Planungen bisher 

Generell würde ich zu deiner Rohrfrage sagen, dass je länger die Leitung, desto größer der Reibungsverlust, desto kleiner der flow ist.
ABER da auch gilt: Je größer der Querschnitt der Leitung, desto geringer die Reibung, kannst du beim Schwerkraftsystemen im Rahmen von Hobby-Teichanlagen jede Leitungsverlängerung durch Querschnittvergrößerung (oder mehrere Leitungen)  ausgleichen. Bei ner Ölpipeline hätte es da Grenzen 

Grüße
Gabor


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

Alternativ muss ich den geplanten DN125 Luftheber vergrößern, oder doch mit einer Rohrpumpe arbeiten (ungern!).
Neuer Zu- und Ablauf Entwurf:


----------



## Zacky (17. Dez. 2015)

Das sieht nicht si gut aus. Wenn Du jetzt auf Grund der Teichgröße und Teichform was ändern möchtest, dann würde ich schon dazu raten, einen größeren Luftheber nutzen, zwei Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer. Dann auf den 3 Leitungen ansaugen und das Wasser über größeren Rohrquerschnitte zurückleiten.

Bei deinem oben angeführten Strömungskonzept und der entsprechenden Platzierung des BA und Skimmer hast Du folgenden Denkfehler: Das Wasser strömt jetzt auf der rechten Seite durch 3 Rohre ein und "kollidiert" an der ggü-liegenden Wand links. Die Strömung wird zurück geworfen und somit wird auch der Schmutz auf die Einlaufseite geschoben. Wenn Du dann bei diesem Konzept bleiben willst, sollte der Teichboden von links nach rechts ordentlich abgeschrägt werden, damit der Schmutztransport erleichert wird. Neigung sollte je nach Länge woh mind. 30° betragen, wobei ich da keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse habe, ob das ausreichen könnte.

Alternativ könnte ein größerer Luftheber zum Einsatz kommen, dazu dann 2 x BA / 1 x Skimmer und zwei Ein-/Rückläufe in DN 125 auf der rechten Seite - 1 x in 20-30 cm Tiefe und 1 x in 75 cm Tiefe unmittelbar darunter in einer senkrechten Linie. Eine 3. Leitung DN 125 würde ich dann in die Beckenwand oben links hinten quasi einbauen, wahrscheinlich auch in einer Tiefe von 20-30 cm.

Den Skimmer mittig in die Rundung rechts.

  

Auch nur ein Gedanke, ohne Garantie auf alles!


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

Ich möchte gerne bei zwei ansaugenden Leitungen bleiben.

Wäre es nicht anstatt eines Bodenablauf auch denkbar ein länglich aufgesägtes Rohr zu nutzen und über die ganze Fläche anzusaugen?


----------



## Aquaga (17. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne bei zwei ansaugenden Leitungen bleiben.
> 
> Wäre es nicht anstatt eines Bodenablauf auch denkbar ein länglich aufgesägtes Rohr zu nutzen und über die ganze Fläche anzusaugen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 156847



Physikalisch nicht möglich - würde alles an der Stelle angesaugt werden die am nächsten zur Pumpe/Filter ist.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

Dann wohl doch die Variante mit BA mittig und Zuläufe rund herum verteilen.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte ein größerer Luftheber zum Einsatz kommen,dazu dann 2 x BA / 1 x Skimmer


Ok angenommen diese Variante wird genommen. Welche Größe müsste der Luftheber haben? 200er? 

Könnte man dann nicht die Bodenabläufe auch zusammen und den Skimmer jeweils mit einem separaten Luftheber betreiben? Also ein kleiner LH und ein DN 125er? Somit wäre ein Winterbetrieb möglich, wo man dann den kleinen LH abstellen kann.



Zacky schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich auch in einer Tiefe von 20-30 cm


Da es ja nun um einen Hochteich mit +50cm geht, wäre ein Zulauf in 20-30cm über dem Rasen. Alternativ müsste man es im Bereich des Wall realisieren, da hier ja der Teich direkt mit Erde umgeben ist. 

Wo möchte man denn eigentlich die Strömung haben? Doch eher in der Tiefe, da wo sich der Dreck sammelt, oder?


----------



## Zacky (18. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Welche Größe müsste der Luftheber haben?


Da würde ich ggf. auf DN 160 wechseln, oder den DN 125 mit einer stärkeren Luftpumpe betreiben.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Könnte man dann nicht die Bodenabläufe auch zusammen und den Skimmer jeweils mit einem separaten Luftheber betreiben? Also ein kleiner LH und ein DN 125er?


Ja klar, das ginge auch. Die beiden BA (je eigene Leitung!) über den 125er und den Skimmer über einen 110er bspw., wobei da auch schon 75er reichen können, aber DN 110 ist da einfacher zu verbauen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wo möchte man denn eigentlich die Strömung haben? Doch eher in der Tiefe, da wo sich der Dreck sammelt, oder?


Die Frage habe ich mir auch immer gestellt, bis mir gesagt und erklärt wurde, dass man die Strömung mehr an der Oberfläche erzeugt, welche sich dann auf den Teichinhalt überträgt und nach unten dreht. Deswegen ist ja die Teichbeckenform mit runden Wänden oder abgeschrägten Ecken schon so ein wesentlicher Bestandteil. Also Du sollst jetzt nicht direkt an der Oberfläche einlaufen lassen, sondern mir wurde gesagt, etwas unter Wasserlinie und dann leicht nach oben angestellt. Ich habe das mal mit einem Gartenschlauch probiert und es sah schon gut aus.

Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit mit deinem Bau hast, dann werde ich Dir gerne berichten, wie sich das mit den gen' Wasseroberfläche angestellten Einströmpunkten im Teich verhält, sobald mein Teichumbau fertig ist. 

Vielleicht gibt es hier ja Physiker oder andere technisch versierte User, die das genauer erklären können.

Ach ja, Hochteich...hhhhmmmm, stimmt, dass wird dann schon wieder kompliziert.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ja klar, das ginge auch. Die beiden BA (je eigene Leitung!) über den 125er und den Skimmer über einen 110er bspw., wobei da auch schon 75er reichen können, aber DN 110 ist da einfacher zu verbauen.


Alles klaro. Gefällt mir und trägt durchaus zur Ausfallsicherheit und Redundanz bei. Wenn dann 110er Leitungen. 
Dann muss die Grobschmutzabscheidung für beide Kreise allerdings getrennt aufgebaut werden. Von da zum LH und dann kann man alles in der Biologie wieder zusammenführen. Egal, das Konzept finde ich gut! 



Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit mit deinem Bau hast, dann werde ich Dir gerne berichten, wie sich das mit den gen' Wasseroberfläche angestellten Einströmpunkten im Teich verhält, sobald mein Teichumbau fertig ist.


Oh man ich sitze jetzt schon auf heißen Kohlen! Alles was mich aufhält sind die Fische, die ich jetzt schlecht umsetzten kann. Also muss ich wohl bis März/April warten, so das sie keinen Schaden nehmen. Die meisten Ausströmer die ich im Netz gesehen habe sind Löcher in einer Wand. Nur wenig arbeiten nochmal mit einem Winkelstück. Viele haben auch Wasserfälle oder leiten einfach irgendwo in den Teich ein. Gerade bei Koi-Dokus mit mega Teichen sehe ich das oft. Haben die alle noch versteckte Zuläufe, oder sind die dann wirklich einfach schlecht geplant?


----------



## Zacky (18. Dez. 2015)

Ob es sich nun um eine schlechte Planung handelt, will ich mal lieber nicht beurteilen, da ich ja noch nicht 100% weiß, ob es denn am Ende auch so funktioniert. 

Dies kann lediglich ein kleiner weiterer Punkt sein, welcher zur Optimierung des gesamten Teichsystems beitragen kann. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ein wirklich 100% optimierter Teich und Filter aussieht. Sind 100 % überhaupt erreichbar!?

Die abgeschrägten Ecken sind ein Teil dessen, der evtl. steil & trichterförmig geformte Teichboden, die passende Strömung und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. Aber wer baut denn heutzutage schon so!?

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass wir hier von einem Lufthebersystem am Teich sprechen und somit sind herkömmliche Teiche mit mechanischen Druckpumpen, nicht unbedingt miteinander vergleichbar. Die mechanischen Pumpen erzeugen mit Druck eine Strömung, die meist mit einer deutlich höheren Strömungsgeschwindigkeit einhergeht. Die brauchen auch nur einen Auslauf und drücken dort halt 20tsd Liter durch, was bei einem Luftheber im schwerkraft-basierten Rücklaufrohr sicherlich nicht erzeugt werden kann. Von daher, sollte man gerade beim LH-Teich stets bemüht sein, alle erdenklichen Optimierungen zu berücksichtigen.
Welche das jedoch alles sind...was weiß ich......


----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2015)

Ich finde es ja auch sehr reizvoll einfach ans Ende der Kette einfach eine Rohrpumpe zu setzen und gut ist. Brauche ich nur eine Leitung in den Teich und spare mir separate  LH-Schächte, Flansche und so weiter und so fort. Das ganze geplane basiert aber am Ende darauf, dass man Strom sparen möchte. Dies rechnet sich vll erst nach 2-4 Jahren, wenn man die ganzen Anschaffungskosten noch dazu rechnet. 
Da kommt man echt wieder ins grübeln.


----------



## Zacky (18. Dez. 2015)

Ja, so ist das nun mal...grob planen, dann fein planen, dann umplanen, wieder neu planen...und von vorne 

Die rechnerische Effizienz zwischen Luftheber und Rohrpumpe ~ Aufwand und Nutzen musst Du für Dich selber finden, da kann Dir leider keiner bei helfen. So ist das mit dem Teichvirus...viele Mittel können heilen, aber nur Eines davon verträgst Du richtig gut.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Dez. 2015)

Habs mal durchgerechnet. Nach 3 Jahren hätte sich die HaileaV60 + Luftheber gerechnet. Fängt man allerdings an zwei Luftheber zu betreiben und möchte mehr umwälzen läuft es eher Richtung 5-6 Jahre. Ausschlaggebend ist, das man insgesamt gesehen höhere Anschaffungskosten hat, da man einen größeren Filterkeller braucht und mehr Rohrmaterial und anderes Kleinkram.

Bei einer Umwälzung kleiner 20.000l/h hat die Jebao JKP 16000 sehr gut abgeschnitten.
Wer über 20.000 l/h umwälzen möchte sollte allerdings unbedingt die Aquaforte HF 25.000 nehmen.

Was mich betrifft: Ich muss nachdenken.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Physikalisch nicht möglich - würde alles an der Stelle angesaugt werden die am nächsten zur Pumpe/Filter ist.


Jain. Kommt auf die Absaugleistung und die Schlitzgröße an. Beim Absaugen erschafft man einen Unterdruck im Rohr. Wenn dieser nicht sofort abgebaut werden kann...also der Schlitz so dünn ist das der Unterdruck im Rohr trotz Schlitz weiter wandert verlängert sich auch die Länge der Absaugstrecke.


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2015)

Also Flo, ich weis jetzt nicht wo du da weniger Flansche, Bögen und Rohre brauchst wenn du eine Rohrpumpe benutzt.  Aber alleine wenn ich mir die Kosten für ein paar KG- Formteile + der Luftpumpe im Vergleich zu einem paar hundert  € +der auch nötigen Formteile anschaue. .....
Dann sehen ich alleine dort einen wesentlich günstigeren Preis. Dazu der geringere Stromverbrauch....


----------



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also Flo, ich weis jetzt nicht wo du da weniger Flansche, Bögen und Rohre brauchst wenn du eine Rohrpumpe benutzt.  Aber alleine wenn ich mir die Kosten für ein paar KG- Formteile + der Luftpumpe im Vergleich zu einem paar hundert  € +der auch nötigen Formteile anschaue. .....
> Dann sehen ich alleine dort einen wesentlich günstigeren Preis. Dazu der geringere Stromverbrauch....


Das muss jeder für sich und seine Gegebenheiten vor Ort ausrechnen. Und ob ich nun mit einer Rohrpumpe und einer Trasse rausgehe, oder mit LH in der Mitte des Systems und hinten 3-4 Abgänge. Das macht enorm Unterschied. Rohrpumpen ab 100-180€. Membranpumpen ab 60-120+Schacht+2-3 Flansche für ausreichenden Zulauf+längeren Filterkeller.


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2015)

Was für einen Schacht wollt ihr da immer bauen?


----------



## Aquaga (19. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Jain. Kommt auf die Absaugleistung und die Schlitzgröße an. Beim Absaugen erschafft man einen Unterdruck im Rohr. Wenn dieser nicht sofort abgebaut werden kann...also der Schlitz so dünn ist das der Unterdruck im Rohr trotz Schlitz weiter wandert verlängert sich auch die Länge der Absaugstrecke.



Ja stimmt, da hast du recht. Theoretisch wäre das möglich. 

Ich habe mir nur überlegt wie fein so ein Schlitz bei der geplanten Länge sein müsste, damit auch hinten noch was angesaugt werden kann. 
Ohne das jetzt mit Modellen der Fluidmechanik/Strömungsmechanik vorrechnen zu können .... aus dem Bauch heraus denke ich, dass der Schlitz dann so dünn sein müsste, dass der sich ruckzuck mit Dreck zusetzen wird.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> ... aus dem Bauch heraus denke ich, dass der Schlitz dann so dünn sein müsste, dass der sich ruckzuck mit Dreck zusetzen wird.


Puh, theoretisch würde, wenn an einer Stelle des Schlitzes sich ein Blatt vor setzt die Ansaugkraft am den anderem Stellen des Schlitzes sich erhöhen. So lange bis das Blatt sich zersetzt hat und selbst ein gesaugt wird. Wenn am Ende der geschlitzten Rohrstrecke kein Deckel sondern ein Grobsieb (NG FIlterkorb o.ä.) angebracht wird musste nach deiner Vorstellung die komplette Schlitzstrecke funktionieren und der Rest bei Verstopfungen durch das Grobsieb abgesaugt werden.

Persönlich sagt mir mein Bauch das bei so einer Anordnung der Schlitz wenig aus macht und das Wasser nahezu komplett durch das Grobsieb einströmt.


Vom Ansatz hat man einen Unterdruck P1 am Anfang der geschnitzten Stelle. Dieser Unterdruck P1 wird entweder über die gesamte Oberfläche des Schlitzes und des Grobsiebes abgebaut. An allen stellen gleich woraus sich eine Resultierende "Wassergeschwindigkeit"  im Schlitz ergibt. Oder man muß in Einzelabschnitten rechnen, wo zum Beispiel nach 10cm in Aufgeschlitzten Rohre ein Druck P2 ist, welcher um die Menge Druck verringre ist, welche sich in den ersten 10 cm abgebaut hat.

Das wird eine nette Funktion.


----------



## Aquaga (19. Dez. 2015)

Oh man, mit was für theoretischen Überlegungen man sich über den Winter die Zeit tot schlägt.

Ich kann's kaum erwarten in 2016 endlich mit der Schaufel loslegen zu können


----------



## Michael H (19. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Oh man, mit was für theoretischen Überlegungen man sich über den Winter die Zeit tot schlägt.
> 
> Ich kann's kaum erwarten in 2016 endlich mit der Schaufel loslegen zu können


Hallo
Warum warten , vom Winter ist weit und Breit nichts zu sehn .
Hab momentan 17 Grad und Sonnenschein .


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Dez. 2015)

@troll20.:
mit dem Schacht ist die Kammer für den LH gemeint. Und wenn ich zacky folgen darf- LH in KG 160- wäre zukunftsorientiert von Vorteil.

Eine RP benötigt ggf. auch ein wenig Platz- oder eine Pumpenkammer.
Und wenn man den Schacht für den LH nicht für den LH nutzen will, kann man dort auch eine RP in die Muffe zur Biokammer einstecken.

Hinter einer günstigen RP oder auch superteuren Stromsparpumpe aus Ersparnisgründen nur mit einem KG110 zum Teich zu gehen....ist nicht günstig.
Auch diese Strömungspumpen haben eine kennlinie und brechen bei zuviel Gegendruck ein.
Siehe Pumpenkennlinien und dann gib zum Spaß eine KG 110 Rücklaufleitung mit z.B. 30m³ bei druckverlust ein.

Einfach anzahl der Rückleitungen gleich oder 1 mehr der Anzahl der Saugleitungen.

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen LH und RP ist der tiefere Pumpenschacht.
Und da hab ich nur abgeguckt- je nach Membranpumpe etc. wäre 2m unter OK Wasser günstig.
Auch wenn der LH nur 1,5m lang wird, weil die erste Membranpumpe dort am effektivsten ist.
Irgendwann wird eine andere Membranpumpe gekauft, die einen tieferen Einblaspunkt und mehr LH Leistung bei gleichem Stromverbrauch ermöglicht.....

Die LH Kammer kann auch eine mit. z.B. einem 1m langen KG DN 500 Rohr erstellte Vertiefung am Ende  der ersten Kammer sein(wo später z.B. ein Einhänge TF reinpast) , die wiederum 1m tief ist.
Durchgang zur zweiten KAmmer- Biokammer mit kurzer Rohrmuffe KG 160 als Beispiel....

Kosten: 85 Euro pro Meter KG 500 bei Hornbach. Plus Stopfen KG 500 oder.......
Eigentlich sind doch alle Varianten schon besprochen worden.

Ausser: Nimm ein Spaltsieb USIII und eine gute Pumpe dahinter!
Habe ich noch über und Verrohrung mache ich Dir auch passend!


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Dez. 2015)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Oh man, mit was für theoretischen Überlegungen man sich über den Winter die Zeit tot schlägt.
> 
> Ich kann's kaum erwarten in 2016 endlich mit der Schaufel loslegen zu können


Recht hast du.

Ich habe aber noch mal einen anderen theoretischen Ansatz. Stelle dir mal vor wir hätten keinen Unterdruck sondern einen Überdruck an der stelle P1. Dann würde nach meinem Bauch nur wenig bis kein Wasser aus dem Schlitz strömen und fast alles Wasser hinten aus dem Siebkorb.

Lassen wir den Siebkorb weg und dichten das Rohrende ab würde das Wasser bei Vollfüllung des Rohres überall gleichmäßig aus dem Schlitz strömen. Weil sich im im geschlitzten Rohr ein gleichmäßiger Druck aufbaut. Der Druckunterschied ist zwischen Rohr und Außen. Gehst du da mit?

Bei einem Kräftegleichgewicht würde wenn der Druck P1 an der Stelle vor dem Schlitz jetzt kein Überdruck sondern ein Unterdruck ist das bedeuten das sich der Unterdruck im gesamten aufgeschlitzten Rohr nahe zu gleich aufbaut. Der Druckübergang dann gleichmäßig am ganzen Schlitz anliegt. Somit nicht nur an der ersten Stelle....theoretisch in dem ersten Augenblick.

Aufgrund der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im geschlitzten Rohr muss man dann noch eine Druckkomponente berücksichtigen, welche sich über die Länge das Rohres ändert. Am gedichteten Ende 0 am Übergang P1 Vmax für das System.

Schon wieder blöd. In dem Augenblick wo die Druckkomponente der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit den anliegenden Druck P1 erreicht strömt kein Wasser mehr in den Schlitz oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Wer geht jetzt mit einem Gartenschlauch und einem Kattermesser auf die Wiese und schneidet da mal einen sehr langen Schlitz in den Schlauch?


----------



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ausser: Nimm ein Spaltsieb USIII und eine gute Pumpe dahinter!
> Habe ich noch über und Verrohrung mache ich Dir auch passend!


Danke für das Angebot. Spaltsieb ist für mich eher eine der nicht so praktischen Lösungen. 

Das die Rohrpumpe dann recht nah der Teichoberfläche reinpumpen müsste ist klar. Dann hätte sie auch kaum Gegendruck.Dann würde eine DN110er Leitung auch wieder reichen. 
Siehe Youtube bei koiroli: 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9GbmKGGARg_


Wie bereits gesagt, ich wäge noch dies und das ab. Am Ende nehme ich doch lieber 400-500,- EUR mehr in die Hand, Hauptsache man hält die monatliche Belastung klein. Denn Geld das man einem gleich zur Verfügung steht braucht sich auch nicht erst amortisieren. Möp!  

Alles was Druck und Durchflussberechnung angeht habe ich vergessen, daher kann ich den anderen Ausführungen nicht ganz folgen. Ein oder zwei Bodenabläufe scheinen mit da doch die bewährte Methode. 100% effektiv gibt es eh keine Ansaugung oder Strömung. Von daher hilft nur den Teich eh immer im Auge zu behalten und sich zu kümmern.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Dez. 2015)

Heute mal wieder ein wenig verhandelt. 
Die rund 4m Hecke neben der Gartenlaube dürfen weichen. Kommt einfach ein Sichtschutz hin, denn dahinter ist leider schon eine Straße.
Dafür wird ein Platz von rund 2x4,5m für den Filter frei. 
Zusätzlich würde sich die __ Laube nutzen lassen um die ganze Elektronik unter zu bringen.
Ganz grob gezeichnet würde es dann so aussehen wie auf der Skizze. Wobei die IBC doch etwas groß geraten sind. 
Der Filterkeller ist als halbhoch gemauerte Wanne angedacht. Allerdings mit durchlässigem Boden wo Wasser versickern kann.
Oben herum kommt dann eine Holzabdeckung mit Deckel zum klappen oder einfach hochnehmen.
Dann kann meine Regierung auch Blumen darauf platzieren.
Zulauf wäre dann im Bereich der Laube.
Sorry wenn der Garten ein wenig trostlos rüber kommt. Sieht zu dieser Jahreszeit leider immer so aus.

 

Zur Entschädigung hier nochmal die Sommeransicht


----------



## mitch (21. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Notstromaggregat???



21.12.2015 - wir waren gerade 10 Minuten offline, die halbe Stadt ohne Volt & Ampere -  man(n) soll´s ned verschreien


----------



## Daufi (21. Dez. 2015)

....was nützt Dir irgendwann der Teich ohne Frau..... ?
Sie darf gerne dann zu uns ziehen, wir haben noch genug Grünfläche....


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> 21.12.2015 - wir waren gerade 10 Minuten offline, die halbe Stadt ohne Volt & Ampere -  man(n) soll´s ned verschreien


Ich sage mal ganz ketzerisch, dass es kein Einzelfall bleiben wird. Gerade der Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien hat zur Folge das Stromspitzen nicht immer schnell genug abgefangen werden können. Ich glaube auch das die Energielobby das absichtlich macht, um die Politik ein wenig unter Druck zu setzen. In der Firma konnten wir über das Jahr verteilt 40-50 kleinere Stromausfälle auf den Pumpwerken registrieren. Sowas gab es bisher nie.



Daufi schrieb:


> ....was nützt Dir irgendwann der Teich ohne Frau..... ?
> Sie darf gerne dann zu uns ziehen, wir haben noch genug Grünfläche....


40-50kg Koi sind doch fast wieder ne zierliche Frau. Und die Hecke ist eh keine Grünfläche gewesen.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Und damit es nicht langweilig wird, hier nochmal meine Filterkreation Stand 22.12.2015. Gestern beim Youtube-Forschen, hatte ich da ein nettes Video gesehen von wegen Vorfilter als Mini-Vortex mit oben liegendem Ablauf und einem Bürstenkranz. Luftheber DN160....erst mal so dahin gestellt.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Dez. 2015)

Oder doch einen Teich im japanischen look?


----------



## muh.gp (30. Dez. 2015)

Du kannst auch einem formalen Teich wunderbar einen japanischen Touch verleihen. Aber ich sehe schon, deine "Reise" ist noch lange nicht beendet... ist auch gut so und der Winter ist noch lange!


----------



## Teich4You (30. Dez. 2015)

Das schwierigste ist eine Entscheidung zu treffen, die man später am wenigsten bereuen wird. 
Baue ich einen Hochteich, wird er nie so natürlich aussehen wie ein ebenerdiger Teich.
Baue ich einen ebenerdigen Teich ist der Bauaufwand wesentlich höher für mich um auch genug Volumen zu bekommen. 
Ich komme bisher einfach nicht auf einen grünen Zweig was das angeht.


----------



## meinereiner (30. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Flo,

willkommen im Club .
Kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. 
Hab' selber lange genug gegrübelt. Und grüble immer noch über das ein oder andere.
Wie will ich es tatsächlich haben. Klappt das so, oder wird dann der Aufwand zu groß. Mach ich irgendwo einen Kompromiss.
Gefällt mir das dann auch so?
Es ist ja noch Winter (zumindest laut Kalender), und bis es richtig losgeht mit Baumaßnahmen hast du ja noch viel Zeit zum nachdenken.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Teich4You (30. Dez. 2015)

Ja das stimmt Robert. Im Grunde habe ich alle Varianten schon durchgespielt und gezeichnet die man sich vorstellen kann. Natürlich nicht alles im Forum gezeigt 
Ich habe über Weihnachten auch mal versucht ein wenig Abstand zu gewinnen und nicht darüber nachzudenken. 
Hinzu kommt das ich total ungeduldig bin. Bis März/April warten zu müssen macht mich verrückt. 
Ich habe auch schon überlegt einfach loszugraben nächstes Jahr und dann mal zu gucken was passiert.
Sozusagen aus dem Bauch heraus ohne noch viel zu planen. 
Solange die die technische Machbarkeit gegeben ist.....was soll schon schief gehen.
Außer natürlich ein riesen Loch im Garten zu haben.


----------



## troll20 (30. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Flo,
genau so fing es bei mir an


Teich4You schrieb:


> Außer natürlich ein riesen Loch im Garten zu haben


Da stand ehemals ein Pool, so einer mit Blechwand und viel Chlor.
Das Teil war ca 30 cm eingegraben und schauten noch mit 50 cm aus dem Boden raus.
Tja der Platz Stand fest, der Pool im Ar.....
Hin sollte ein Teich ohne Chemie, mit vielen Pflanzen. Der Schwimmbereich sollte dorthin wo das alte Becken stand, nur etwas größer. Die benötigten Pflanztiefen standen fest, also ran mit der Schaufel. Ich würde es heute nicht viel anders machen


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich würde es heute nicht viel anders machen



Hallo

Ich auch , 
Nur einwenig Höher , Tiefer und Größer .
Filter würde ich auch anders anlegen .
Ansonsten bin ich Zufrieden .......


----------



## Teich4You (31. Dez. 2015)

Ich konnte es nicht sein lassen...
Ich weiß ja ihr steht auf Bilder.
Hier ein 5min Sketch.
Die Idee dahinter ist den Wall auf zu brechen und in der Lücke einen Sichtschutz zu platzieren.


----------



## muh.gp (31. Dez. 2015)

Meinst Du nicht, das Du dich im neuen Jahr in Behandlung begeben solltest? 

Das hier ist Teich- und Koisucht in ihrer schwersten Ausprägung!  

Aber man(n) kennt das ja...


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2015)

Man kann nur hoffen das sein Teich nie fertig wird, er wüsste nicht mehr was er tun sollte.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Jan. 2016)

Der Gewissenskonflikt ist weiterhin aktiv. 

Möchte man die Kois eher halten in einem einfachen optimierten Becken, oder eher leben lassen und auch drumherum was fürs Auge....
Ich werde einfach nicht schlau aus mir selbst.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2016)

Gehe in Dich, Meditiere, die Erleuchtung wird kommen.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Jan. 2016)

Tatsächlich hatte ich heute eine Erleuchtung. 
Ich nenne den neuen Entwurf den Zweiwelten-Teich.
Weil er die Elemente eines Hochteich mit dem eines flachen verbindet.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

*Mann das waren mindestens 1oooWatt !!!*

Wer ist den immer die hübsche Frau am Teich? Gib ihr doch mal ein Gesicht.

Zweiwelten-Teich das hört sich fast wie ein Projekt von Andrè Heller an.


----------



## Zacky (9. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hatte ich heute eine Erleuchtung. Ich nenne den neuen Entwurf den Zweiwelten-Teich.
> Weil er die Elemente eines Hochteich mit dem eines flachen verbindet.



Gefällt mir, diese Erleuchtung!  
Ist schon schön, was so an anderen Stellen/Quellen für Ideen kommen.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Jan. 2016)

An der Quelle der Erleuchtung bedienen wir uns sowieso alle zusammen. Am Ende kommen wir ja doch wieder in einen Pott der kräftig umgerührt wird und dann alles von vorn.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> *Mann das waren mindestens 1oooWatt !!!*
> 
> Wer ist den immer die hübsche Frau am Teich? Gib ihr doch mal ein Gesicht.
> 
> Zweiwelten-Teich das hört sich fast wie ein Projekt von Andrè Heller an.



Tja bei mir gibt es nur eine hübsche Frau am Teich. Wer mag das wohl sein?

Den Heller habe ich mal gegoogelt. Aber wer sagt, das ich nicht auch ein Künstler bin?


----------



## samorai (10. Jan. 2016)

Ist ja unfassbar ... dann habe ich ja einen 3 Wellten-Teich....da bin ich aber entzückt!
Ist Gefällegrundstück und der Teich fängt bei minus 50 cm an und hört bei +1m auf, nicht ganz in der Mitte währe dann 0.
Man muss dem Kind nur den richtigen Namen geben!

puhRon!


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

# 219
Das sagt doch keiner!


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Ist ja unfassbar ... dann habe ich ja einen 3 Wellten-Teich....da bin ich aber entzückt!
> Ist Gefällegrundstück und der Teich fängt bei minus 50 cm an und hört bei +1m auf, nicht ganz in der Mitte währe dann 0.
> Man muss dem Kind nur den richtigen Namen geben!
> 
> puhRon!


Der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Heute mal wieder das Thema: Teichabdichtung/Teichauskleidung. 
Wir alle wissen, das Falten nicht toll aussehen. Außerdem können sie als Brutstätte von Bakterien dienen, die in Koiteichen zu Krankheiten führen können. Daher lassen viele Ihre Folie Faltenfrei einschweißen, oder verkleben die Falten selber. An Schwimmteichen sieht man oft das Verfahren einer Vermörtelung über der Folie. Auch dies kann ein glatte Faltenfreie Oberfläche schaffen. 

Da ich ja immer auf der Suche nach der Preis-/Leistungsgünstigsten Methode bin, habe ich die einzelnen Verfahren mal nebeneinander kalkuliert.

Ich muss mit etwas Überraschung feststellen, dass eine Folienverlegung mit günstiger PVC-Folie in eigenleistung + Vermörtelung auf einem günstigen Teichvlies eine super Alternative auf dem Papier darstellt. Wollte man eine teure Verbundmatte von Naturagart nehmen, die auch rund 10,- EUR/m² kostet, würde man sich im Preisbereich von Folieneinschweißern bewegen. Einen weiteren Vorteil sehe ich darin, dass man es leicht selber machen kann und die Falten unter dem vermörtelten Vlies keine Rolle mehr spielen. 

Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, ob mir dabei irgendwas entgangen ist, was ich nicht beachtet habe. Beim Trasszement bin ich von 4m²/25kg ausgegangen. Kommt das hin?


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Zwecks Trasszement und Vermörtelung kommen sicherlich noch entsprechende Antworten, aber ich könnte mir aktuell vorstellen, dass es etwas wenig Material aus.

Bei der Folie solltest Du beim faltenfreien Verlegen evtl. noch 5 m² drauf rechnen, da die Folienbahnen ja überlappend verklebt/verschweißt werden, so dass aus einer 100 cm Bahn vielleicht nur noch eine 90 cm Bahn wird.

Im anderen Fall der Folie als Gesamtpaket (inkl. Falten) ist zu beachten, dass Du die Faltenflächen in die Gesamtanforderung mit einkalkulieren musst. Da gibt es ja die eine oder andere Möglichkeit, dies zu berechnen. Wie viel QM oder ob man es prozentual hinzurechnen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, aber das würde den Preis der Folie am Stück evtl. nochmal erhöhen.

200 gr Vlies finde ich etwas dünn, hängt aber vom Boden ab. Ich habe Sandboden und habe den Boden mit einem Teppich (ohne gummierten Unterbau) genommen und hatte etwa die Stärke von 900er Vlies bzw. ein wenig drüber. Preislich lag der Teppich bei 2,50 €/qm.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Ob das alles jetzt nochmal 100-200,- EUR teurer wird macht den Kohl nicht fett. Es ging mir hier um die Relationen.
Das Vlies ist nur als Ersatz für die Verbundmatte gedacht. Also da wo man letztendlich den Mörtel/Trasszement drauf schmiert. Das ist nicht das Vlies, dass unter die Folie kommt. Da werde ich das alte nehmen und ich hatte damals auch einen dicken Bonus bekommen wegen Nachlieferung. Sollte alles in allem reichen. Daher ist es aus meiner Kalkulation rausgeflogen.

Edit: Ich muss das Vlies doch mit reinrechnen, da es in den Angeboten auch mit drin war.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Anbei die aktualisierte Tabelle


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2016)

bleibt natürlich die Frage ob dein Bonus-Vlies für unter und über der Folie reicht.


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2016)

Also rein Trasszement bringt dir nichts, wenn dann mindestens mit Sand gemischt. Auftragsstärken von 3 cm mit Putzarmierung sollten genug Stabilität bringen so das man beim reinlaufen nicht evtl. vorhanden Hohlräume eindrückt. Von daher gehe ich von einer Fertigmischung von ca 50 - 60 Kg pro m² aus + Gewebe aus. Dazu kommen dann evtl. noch die Zusätze für die Einfärbung.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> bleibt natürlich die Frage ob dein Bonus-Vlies für unter und über der Folie reicht.


Sorry aber das spielt keien Rolle. In den vorherigen Kommentaren und in der Tabelle aus Post 227 geht klar hervor, dass alles einkalkuliert wurde. Auch der Neukauf von Vlies. Und wenn es nicht reicht? Tja dann kaufe ich eben noch was, wo soll da das Problemchen liegen?



troll20 schrieb:


> Also rein Trasszement bringt dir nichts, wenn dann mindestens mit Sand gemischt. Auftragsstärken von 3 cm mit Putzarmierung sollten genug Stabilität bringen so das man beim reinlaufen nicht evtl. vorhanden Hohlräume eindrückt. Von daher gehe ich von einer Fertigmischung von ca 50 - 60 Kg pro m² aus + Gewebe aus. Dazu kommen dann evtl. noch die Zusätze für die Einfärbung.


Der Trasszement von OBI ist Quick-Mix. Also eine Fertigmischung, fals ich das nicht komplett falsch gesehen habe.
Eine Putzarmierung zusätzlich zum Vlies auf dem das Ganze verspachtelt wird? Ne das halte ich nicht für notwendig. Dafür ist doch das Vlies da damit es hält. Fals doch, sollte man einfach nochmal 150,- EUR drauf schlagen für einige Quadratmeter Gewebe. Die gibt es auf Rollen im Baumarkt. Hatte ich mir schon angesehen.
Eine Einfärbung würde ich dann weglassen. Wenn es wirklich so mies ist, dass ich es nicht aushalte, könnte ich mir noch einen Anstrich mit Schwimmbadfarbe oder Silolack vorstellen. Aber der Algenrasen wirds schon richten denke ich mal.

Und du meinst ein 40kg Sack für 1m² Fläche braucht man schon?
Wie oft lauft ihr in eure Koiteiche rein?
Dann müsste man die 97,-EUR x 4 nehmen und würde bei rund 850-950 EUR als Gesamtsumme landen.

Noch was anderes. Eine Meinung zum Thema Teichboden schräg zum Bodenablauf bauen: http://koi-discount.de/news2014/show/item/id/323/


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie oft lauft ihr in eure Koiteiche rein?



Ich habe zum Einen eine Edelstahl-Schwimmbadleiter an einer Steilkante und zum Anderen habe ich einen Steg, der in einer Flachzone von ca. 75 cm Tiefe endet, wo ich 8 cm dicke Granitsteinkanten unter Wasser auf die Folie gemörtelt habe.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Ok, meine Frage war an alle gerichtet, die nicht regelmäßig im Teich schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Eine Meinung zum Thema Teichboden schräg zum Bodenablauf bauen: http://koi-discount.de/news2014/show/item/id/323/


...ein interessanter Beitrag...muss ich echt nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## mitch (11. Jan. 2016)

Hi Flo,

vermörteln ist doch hier im Forum ein alter Hut  ==>  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hier-kommt-nu-auch-mein-teichbau.6432/


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Ja @mitch, genau aus diesem Thread habe ich das auch abgeguckt mit dem Vlies als Verbundmatte. 
Was mich noch interessieren würde, ist wie stark man den Mörtel/die Zementmischung aufbringen sollte/muss.


----------



## mitch (11. Jan. 2016)

ich würde mal sagen: wer viel im Teich unterwegs ist sollte dicker auftragen - und unten könnte man(n) eigentlich dünner machen wegen dem Auftrieb   

also ich z.B. bin wenig im Teich unterwegs, daher reichen mir 5 - 10 mm aus (ist seit 2008 im alten Teichteil)


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2016)

Ich würde die günstige PVC 1mm Folie für 3,75€ in Deinem Fall nehmen und Vließ und Beton rüber.
Wenn es irgendein optisches oder technisches Problem gibt- Silolack oder Bitumenbahn (geht wirklich).


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Der Trasszement von OBI ist Quick-Mix. Also eine Fertigmischung, fals ich das nicht komplett falsch gesehen habe.


Mit Trasszement von Quick-Mix *stellen Sie* hochwertige und besonders widerstandsfähige Trassmörtel *her*, die die Gefahr von Ausblühungen effektiv reduzieren.
http://www.obi.de/decom/product/Trasszement_25_kg/3693132


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2016)

Vlies ist nicht gleich Verbundmatte, zugegeben der Preis für die Verbundmatte ist schon happig, aber die Verbundmatte ist lockerer genadelt, da kann man den Mörtel tief einschlämmen. Das wird bei normalem Vlies nicht so gut gelingen.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2016)

Ach ja, nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt.

Ich habe für ungefähr 250 m² Mörtelschicht mit durchschnittlich 5 cm Stärke 60 Sack Trasszement und 12 Tonnen Sand 0-2 mm gebraucht.
plus ca 35 kg Farbpulver.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Coole Sache mit dem Mörtel. Das heißt nicht das es endgültig entschieden ist, aber ich werde es in die ganz enge Wahl mit rein nehmen.

Nächste Frage 

Wie groß sollte ich die Hälterung wählen vom Volumen bei meinen zwei Koi, 7 Goldfischen und zwei Welsen? Mal sehen ob ich auch noch __ Schnecken finde. Tausend Liter? Zweitausend Liter? Oder reicht ein Planschbecken? 1-3 Monate müssen die Fische wohl oder übel darin leben dann.


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Ein Rundpool - gibt es so mit Stahlrohrrahmen - 3,50 Durchmesser & 60-70 cm hoch - ich meine, liegt unter 100,- € und kann man auch für Notfall-Quarantäne nutzen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Frame-Pool-S...423381?hash=item41926bf715:g:EysAAOSwpDdVBEG6

so oder so ähnlich


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2016)

Aber füll das Wasser nicht bis oben und spann ein Netz drüber. Wäre ja schade wenn die Fischlis raus hüpfen.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Alles klaro. Steht auf der Wunschliste.

Nächste Frage 
(Verdammt heute geht´s aber schnell voran)

@mitch hat ja diese schöne Idee umgesetzt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-ohne-schacht-lhos.44979/#post-504126

Der Luftheber sitzt ohne Schacht im Boden. Bei Ihm ist ein Trommler davor.

1. Könnte ich nicht ebenso 2xBA und 1xSK in einem 160er/200er zusammenführen und dann Lufthebermäßig das Ganze durch einen 125er LH (ohne Schacht) in meinen Filter  pusten? Mitch ist natürlich auch angesprochen. Immerhin seine Idee hier im Forum.

2. Oder auch denkbar: Für jeden Ablaufeinen eigenen kleinen Luftheber setzen. Jede Leitung wird direkt angesaugt und bekommt ihren Flow. Redundanz, da 3x LH betrieben wird.


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2016)

das ganze ist wie eine Innenhälterung, von daher diesbezüglich meine Erfahrungen:

wichtig bei den Rundpools vorher mehrmals füllen, das Wasser auch wegkippen (nicht in den Teich), um evtl. Giftstoffe auf der Folie auszuwaschen. Gut ausdünsten lassen... evtl. vorher auch mal ein paar Tage ohne Wasser voll aufgebaut in die pralle Sonne stellen. Die Weichmacher müssen weg, das ist das pure Gift für die Fische.

Filteranlage ist sehr wichtig, regelmäßige täglich mind. 2x Wassertests (mit Tropfen), und eine eingefahrene Filteranlage. Dazu sehr viele Wasserwechsel, mehrmals wöchentlich und vor allem schattig und kühl aufstellen (z.b. eine beleuchtete oder mit Fenster versehene Garage). 
dazu dann noch sehr dezente Fütterung von 0,5-1% des Fischgewichtes.
Belüftung nicht vergessen, die ist dabei immens wichtig!

Risiken:
-Ammonium kann innerhalb von Stunden explodieren
-Nitritpeak
-Sauerstoffarmut

alles 3 Faktoren die in einem eingefahrenen Teich aufgrund des Volumens kaum vorkommen, aber in einer beengten Haltung radikal schnell entstehen können und gerade dann sehr schnell tödlich enden.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> zugegeben der Preis für die Verbundmatte ist schon happig


Würde da nicht auch dieses Putzgewebe Gitex gehen wenns doch den Putz an der Wand zusammen hält das ist günstig


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Würde da nicht auch dieses Putzgewebe Gitex gehen wenns doch den Putz an der Wand zusammen hält das ist günstig



Das geht bestimmt, nur irgend ein Vlies,Teppich oder Bettlaken muss ja zwischen Folie und Mörtel.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Danke für die Info @tosa.



Reiner S schrieb:


> Würde da nicht auch dieses Putzgewebe Gitex gehen wenns doch den Putz an der Wand zusammen hält das ist günstig


Das Gitter muss ja auch auf den Putz gedrückt werden. Und dazu muss dieser erst mal wo drauf haften. Daher muss auf die Folie erst nochmal Vlies/Verbundmatte. Darauf kann man dann den Putz anbringen, weil die Oberfläche viel rauer ist.


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1. Könnte ich nicht ebenso 2xBA und 1xSK in einem 160er/200er zusammenführen und dann Lufthebermäßig das Ganze durch einen 125er LH (ohne Schacht)


Zusammenführen würde ich die Leitungen so nicht. Luftheber im Schacht ist zwar im Grunde genommen nichts anderes, aber wenn alle drei Leitungen auf eine Leitung adaptiert werden, müsste die Hauptleitung ja schon so groß sein, dass sie im Verhältnis die 3-fache Kapazität jeder einzelnen Leitung haben müsste. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, ob das dem Flow nicht zu schaffen macht, denn die kürzeste Leitung würde vermutlich immer den Vorzug bekommen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Für jeden Ablauf einen eigenen kleinen Luftheber setzen. Jede Leitung wird direkt angesaugt und bekommt ihren Flow. Redundanz, da 3x LH betrieben wird.


Das wäre in etwa das, was ich plane zu machen. Also "Mitch's LHOS" direkt auf die Leitungen montiert. Allerdings müsstest Du dann 3 Luftheber mit einer Pumpe versorgen und ob das immer so gut geht, ich zweifel dran. Ich habe auch noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen, nur die Theorie und ein paar kleine Tests. Der Bauaufwand ist aber etwas umfänglicher meine ich.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Drei 110er würde ich mit drei kleinen Pumpen betreiben. Wenn man 1,5-2m tief einbläst reicht vielleicht eine V10 schon aus. Dann kann ruhig auch mal eine ausfallen. Die Leitungen würde ich in eine Sammelkammer jagen.


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> eine V10


 viel zu schwach, zu wenig Luft und kommt kaum mit genügend Luft in die Tiefe von 2 m



Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Leitungen würde ich in eine Sammelkammer jagen.


 dann würden ja wieder 3 Luftheber aus einem Topf ziehen wollen und das ist sehr schwierig, dies gleichmäßig und sinnvoll zu halten


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Wie tief braucht man überhaupt?


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

gute Frage, da scheiden sich die Geister und ich halte mich da raus


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> reicht vielleicht eine V10 schon aus


Diese wird bei der Einblastiefe zu schwach sein, leider.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

V30? V60? 
12.000 Liter ist das Ziel pro 110er Leitung. Also welche Pumpe und welche Einblastiefe? Hat denn keiner eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2016)

Flo ich kann ja verstehen das du da gerne ne Aussage haben möchtest, jedoch kann ich auch die andere Seite, sprich die welche Zeit und Geld investiert haben um das Auszutesten, verstehen wenn sie dir das nicht sagen möchten.
Ganz abgesehen von den kosten, kann man bei einem LH nie eine genaue Zahl im voraus sagen, wenn man nicht alle Faktoren kennt.
Den wie schon so oft formuliert ist der LH ein empfindliches Konstrukt. 
Angenommen ein LH schaft im Freiwasserversuch mit der V30 15.000 Liter durch ein 110 Rohr. Dann macht er nach 3m Zuleitung mit 4 45° Bögen dann angenommen ein Trommler mit einem 60 my auf 1m² Sieb, dann die Biokammer mit was auch immer und wieder zurück mit weiteren 3m Rückleitung 110 und 4 x 45° Bögen, irgend wo dazwischen je nach Philosophie der LH, vielleicht noch 5.000 Liter/ h . Aber genaues kann man nur sagen wenn man es baut und austestet.


----------



## mitch (11. Jan. 2016)

hi flo,

ich hoffe die Bilder helfen dir weiter

der "LHOS"







 

das ist der Sammel IBC vor dem LH



 noch ohne Zuleitungen






  hier mit Zuleitungen



Zuleitungen gedrosselt (110 => 50/75) LH aus, dafür ne kleine E-Pumpe 2500 l/h an um ein einfrieren der Leitungen zu verhindern


und da kannst deinen LH ausrechnen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/450762/


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Flo ich kann ja verstehen das du da gerne ne Aussage haben möchtest, jedoch kann ich auch die andere Seite, sprich die welche Zeit und Geld investiert haben um das Auszutesten, verstehen wenn sie dir das nicht sagen möchten.


Echt jetzt?  Fasse ich fast so auf, als sollte ich keine Fragen mehr stellen. 
Und ich dachte ihr wollt eure Erfahrungen hier im Forum teilen. 
Hier geht es doch nicht um Betriebsgeheimnisse und Geldmache. Oder vielleicht doch? 



troll20 schrieb:


> Angenommen ein LH schaft im Freiwasserversuch mit der V30 15.000 Liter durch ein 110 Rohr. Dann macht er nach 3m Zuleitung mit 4 45° Bögen dann angenommen ein Trommler mit einem 60 my auf 1m² Sieb, dann die Biokammer mit was auch immer und wieder zurück mit weiteren 3m Rückleitung 110 und 4 x 45° Bögen, irgend wo dazwischen je nach Philosophie der LH, vielleicht noch 5.000 Liter/ h . Aber genaues kann man nur sagen wenn man es baut und austestet.


Bei mir wäre es Luftheber direkt auf dem Ablauf montiert vor dem Filter. Kein Freiwasser, sondern Vollfüllung durchgehend. 
Wenn ich es am Ende selber probieren "soll" dann werde ich das gerne machen. 



mitch schrieb:


> ich hoffe die Bilder helfen dir weiter


Ja helfen sie. Habe deinen Fred auch schon gründlich studiert. Kommt aus deinem Trommler eigentlich immer so viel raus, das das Rohr Vollfüllung hat und der Luftrheber sich nicht verschluckt ab und zu?


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Flo,

hast du meinen Teichbauthread schonmal durchgeschaut ?
Da wirst du eine Menge deiner Fragen beantwortet bekommen die du hier gestellt hast.
Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Ziel wie du verfolgt: 
Preiswert aber nicht billig bauen.
ZB. pumpt mein selbst gebauter Luftheber in DN110 mit einer Hailea Aco-9810 (39,00EUR) bei 15 Watt ca 15.000 Liter (durch die Verrohrung).
Auch habe ich gezeigt, wie man preiswert ohne teure NG-Verbundmatte vermörteln kann.
Lies dir das mal durch und ich beantworte dir gerne auftretende Fragen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

hi Flo,



Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe deinen Fred auch schon gründlich studiert


anscheinend nicht gründlich genug  ==> #1029, der steht noch im Keller

kommst du mit dem .xls klar


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Ich meinte auch den anderen Fred extra für den Luftheber ohne Schacht. 

Excel ist mein täglich Brot. Habe die Datei aber noch nicht studiert. Mache ich mal im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ihr wollt eure Erfahrungen hier im Forum teilen.
> Hier geht es doch nicht um Betriebsgeheimnisse und Geldmache. Oder vielleicht doch?



OT - Erfahrungen teilen ja, aber teilen Sie wirklich nur sehr wenige User. Bei vielen ist einfach alles ein Betriebsgeheimnis und weniger Geldmache. Es gibt leider auch genug Leute die sich lediglich mit den gemachten Erfahrungen & Ergebnissen Anderer dann schmücken und diese für eigene Zwecke (auch kommerziell) verwerten, aber selbst nie reproduziert haben. Die ganzen Kosten für Tests gehen schon gut ins Geld, was Dir kein Dritter bezahlt.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es Luftheber direkt auf dem Ablauf montiert vor dem Filter. Kein Freiwasser, sondern Vollfüllung durchgehend. Wenn ich es am Ende selber probieren "soll" dann werde ich das gerne machen.



Genau da ist ja z.Bsp ein kleines Problem, da diese Erfahrungen mit dieser Variante evtl. nur eine Hand voll Leute haben. Es sind aber noch lange keine gesicherten Langzeiterfahrungen oder wiederholte Erkenntnisse. Aus diesem Grund will man auch keine bzw. kaum eine ungesicherte Information weiter verbreiten. Einen solchen Aufbau bzw. auch die Leistung eines Lufthebers kann doch Jeder selbst testen, in dem er sich solch ein Teil zusammen baut und dann die verschiedensten Pumpen auf dem Markt ausprobiert.

Es bietet sich am Ende so oder so definitiv an, dass am eigenen Teich später zu testen. Wenn Du den Luftheber gebaut und dann in deinem System integriert hast, nimmst Du die gewünschte Pumpe und probierst. Gefällt das Ergebnis aus egal welchen Gründen dann nicht, nimmt man eine andere Pumpe (mehr oder weniger Luft bzw. mehr oder weniger Watt). Das ist aber auch der absoluten Individualität deiner Teichkonstellation geschuldet. Keine LH-Pumpe bringt an einem anderen Teich die gleichen Ergebnisse, irgendwas ist immer anders.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> OT - Erfahrungen teilen ja, aber teilen Sie wirklich nur sehr wenige User. Bei vielen ist einfach alles ein Betriebsgeheimnis und weniger Geldmache. Es gibt leider auch genug Leute die sich lediglich mit den gemachten Erfahrungen & Ergebnissen Anderer dann schmücken und diese für eigene Zwecke (auch kommerziell) verwerten, aber selbst nie reproduziert haben. Die ganzen Kosten für Tests gehen schon gut ins Geld, was Dir kein Dritter bezahlt.


Da hat sowas wie von Herr der Ringe: Mein Schatz! 
Finde ich schade. Also ich persönlich bin so nicht eingestellt. Egal ob mich irgendwas mal Geld oder Zeit gekostet hat. Ich habe kein Business das ich damit betreibe und teile gerne meine Erfahrungen. Wie auch immer. Ich werde schon was hinbasteln. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Luftheber gebaut und dann in deinem System integriert hast, nimmst Du die gewünschte Pumpe und probierst. Gefällt das Ergebnis aus egal welchen Gründen dann nicht, nimmt man eine andere Pumpe


Ja und das wollte ich eben vermeiden. Das ich erst mal zig Pumpen und Rohre kaufen muss. Wenn jeder aber auf seinen Infos sitzt, auch wenn sie nicht zu 100% reproduzierbar sind an anderen Teichen, dann macht das doch alles keinen Sinn hier. 

Immer wieder wurde hier gesagt ich soll auf andere hören damit ich nicht gegen die Wand fahre. Bei diesem Thema heißt es dann aber, ja ne das sind Betriebsgeheimnisse, soll er sich doch ne blutige __ Nase alleine mal holen.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Nur mal ein Hinweis.....

Gesichert sind die Leistungen bei lufthebern kaum. Hier zählen insbesondere die an jedem Teich anders installierte Konfiguration der Zuleitungen und der Ableitungen zu. Das ist bei einer Pumpe mit einer kennlinie anders, da weiß ich aufgrund einer kennlinie genau was die am Ausgang bei z.b. 0cm höhendifferenz drückt.

Richtig ausgemessen wurde der Flow von lufthebern von den wenigsten, meistens wurden diese ausgelitert. Eine echte Messung würde nur mit einem ultraschallmessgerät funktionieren, das haben aber die wenigsten tatsächlich gemacht. 

Von daher ist es kaum möglich, so wie verlangt hier eine 100% Konfiguration darzustellen, das meiste geht hier auf Erfahrungswerte zurück und kann in der gleichen Konfiguration an deinem Teich 90% oder auch 110% der Leistung von einem anderen Teich ergeben.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

90% würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Dann ist ja gut, aber diese 90% müssen dann den sog auf den BA und skimmer erbringen, wobei wenn du dann doch 110% hast dein skimmer nur noch unter Wasser ist und seine Arbeit nicht machen kann.

Bei meinen beiden LH wurden real mit Ultraschall knapp 100m3 die Stunde gemessen. Auch dabei musste eine membranpumpe gegen eine mit höherer Leistung getauscht werden weil die skimmer nicht richtig zogen und der Rand aus dem Wasser guckte. Das kommt nun mal vor.


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

ein andere genaue Messmethode ist die Differenzdruckmessung ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messblende


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Danke mitch


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

So @mitch, ich habe die Excel-Datei mal auseinander genommen.
Die ganzen Umrechnungsfaktoren habe ich mal als gegeben genommen, ebenso wie die Zwischenformeln. Das habe ich nicht nachgeprüft.

Ich habe das Ganze etwas modifiziert, einige Ergebnisreihen gefahren und auch die Kennlinien einiger Membranpumpen eingepflegt.
Der Rechner war auf 0,1m Förderhöhe eingestellt. Das wären ja 10cm. Das habe ich einfach mal auf 0,01m korrigiert, weil ich davon ausgehe, das der LH genau auf Wasserspiegel läuft. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn mit den 0,1m auch das Rohr im Durchmesser einbezogen sein muss/werden sollte.

Ziel war es 12.000 l/h durch eine DN110er Leitung zu saugen bei 0-1cm Förderhöhe.
Demnach würde eine V20 ausreichen bei einem Luftheber von 0,5 bis 1 m Länge, bevor der Druck zu groß wird und man die nächst größere Pumpe nehmen muss.

 

Hier nochmal die Datentabelle


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

Hi Flo,

da ja bei einer Membranpumpe die Luftmenge bei einer bestimmten Ausblastiefe gleich bleibt ändert sich dann nur die Menge an Wasser die durch den LH rauscht, die wird dann aber ned zigtausende Liter mehr betragen, sondern wieder durch den Rohrdurchmesser begrenzt  - das regelt sich dann irgendwo ???? ein - volldynamisch halt 

Die Sheet soll ja auch nur dazu dienen den Luftbedarf bei einer gewählten Konstellation grob zu ermitteln.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Hi,

0,01cm hast du nie! Rechne sicherheitshalber mit den 10cm!


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

0.01m = 1cm


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> 0.01m = 1cm



danke, das mistige Ipad


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

Die Frage, die ich leider auch ned beantworten kann: ist mit der Hebehöhe die  Rohroberkante oder Rohrunterkante gemeint.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Die Luftmenge bleibt bei einer bestimmten Ausblastiefe gleich? Anhand der Daten sehe ich das so, dass je tiefer ich gehe, je mehr Druck, je weniger Luft schafft die Pumpe dann noch. Die ganz kleine Pumpe V10 würde dann einfach bei 2m Tiefe nicht mehr den Druck aufbringen können und demnach keine Luft mehr ins Wasser einblasen. Oder sehe ich das völlig falsch?


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

hier sind mal die Daten meiner Luftpumpe:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/465291/

bei einer Tiefe von 2m wird bei der V10 so gut wie nix mehr blubbern - also immer schön erstmal die Leistungsdiagramme ansehen bevor man die falsche Pumpe kauft


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Die Frage, die ich leider auch ned beantworten kann: ist mit der Hebehöhe die  Rohroberkante oder Rohrunterkante gemeint.


Wenn ich so baue, dass Wasserspiegel Rohroberkante ist, wäre meine Rechnung korrekt.
Aber wie @tosai angemerkt hat gibt es immer Schwankungen. Das glaube ich nämlich auch. Der Wasserstand im Filter ist ja meist ein anderer wie im Teich und man muss Regen und Verdunstung vielleicht berücksichtigen. Der LH schwimmt ja nicht, sondern ist fest eingebaut. Daher könnte man mit einem Sicherheitfaktor von 10cm rechnen. Dann kommt man aber nicht mehr mit der V20 oder V30 hin. Die 10cm fordern richtig Leistung.



mitch schrieb:


> bei einer Tiefe von 2m wird bei der V10 so gut wie nix mehr blubbern


Genau so zeigt es die Datenreihe auch auf.


Das geilste wäre demnach ein flexibel schwimmender Luftheber, der immer unter Vollfüllung steht.


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das geilste wäre demnach ein flexibel schwimmender Luftheber, der immer unter Vollfüllung steht.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn ich so baue, dass Wasserspiegel Rohroberkante ist, wäre meine Rechnung korrekt.
> Aber wie @tosai angemerkt hat gibt es immer Schwankungen. Das glaube ich nämlich auch. Der Wasserstand im Filter ist ja meist ein anderer wie im Teich und man muss Regen und Verdunstung vielleicht berücksichtigen. Der LH schwimmt ja nicht, sondern ist fest eingebaut. Daher könnte man mit einem Sicherheitfaktor von 10cm rechnen. Dann kommt man aber nicht mehr mit der V20 oder V30 hin. Die 10cm fordern richtig Leistung.
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch, es wird zu einer Überstauung kommen, der Luftheber ist mit der Unterkante unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche deiner nachfolgenden Kammer, von daher muss er gegen diese Überstauung anarbeiten.

Hast Du dir jemals schon einen Teich angesehen der mit Luftheber funktioniert? Das würde die Angelegenheit deutlich vereinfachen und für dich plausibler machen, zudem könntest Du an einem funktionierenden Teich auch gleich noch ein paar andere sinnvolle Sachen lernen.

Gerne lade ich dich hierzu ein.....


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das geilste wäre demnach ein flexibel schwimmender Luftheber, der immer unter Vollfüllung steht.



alter Hut ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/475607/

aber kannst ja mal einen bauen


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

in Ergänzung.....

Du kümmerst dich zuviel um optische Gegebenheiten, willst mehr Geld für die Deko ausgeben als für die Tiere die du mit deiner reduzierten Technik pflegen willst. 

Ganz ehrlich, überdenke mal den Ansatz deiner Überlegungen.

Koi sind Fische die sehr hohe Ansprüche an die Wasserwerte legen und Fehler nicht verzeihen. Irgendwo hast du mal was von 5-6x70cm Koi geschrieben, gerne, habe ich mehrere von, aber wenn dort nur kurzfristig der 02-Wert im Sommer kippt, dann holst du die alle mit nem Kescher tot aus dem Teich, deine Koi interessiert auch nicht ob drumherum alles so toll ist, du Rasen an einer Kante mähst etc., die interessiert nur das sie was zu fressen bekommen, ordentliche Wasserwerte haben, es nicht zu kalt im Winter ist und im Sommer nicht zu heiss.

ich will dir nichts böses, aber denke darüber bitte einfach mal zuerst nach....


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Buisness das ich damit betreibe und teile gerne meine Erfahrungen.


Ich habe und teile dennoch.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja und das wollte ich eben vermeiden. Das ich erst mal zig Pumpen und Rohre kaufen muss.


Das will Jeder, da es ordentlich ins Geld geht. Aber wenn es keine Verrückten  geben würde, die so was testen, dann wäre das Thema schon längst im Sande verlaufen und Du würdest noch weniger bis gar keine Informationen finden / bekommen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Immer wieder wurde hier gesagt ich soll auf andere hören damit ich nicht gegen die Wand fahre.


Das stimmt ja auch und Du bekommst alle Informationen, aus denen Du dir dein Gesamtkonzept zusammenstellen musst. Einen fertigen Plan mit allen Daten, Fakten und Informationen bekommst Du sonst nur gegen Bares und hier für lau.



tosa schrieb:


> Von daher ist es kaum möglich, so wie verlangt hier eine 100% Konfiguration darzustellen, das meiste geht hier auf Erfahrungswerte zurück und kann in der gleichen Konfiguration an deinem Teich 90% oder auch 110% der Leistung von einem anderen Teich ergeben.


genau so ist es und das vergessen auch Viele...nicht Jeder ist auch mit 90% zufrieden, wie Du...Was denkst Du wie Leute über gemachte Aussagen herziehen, wenn diese nicht das halten, was man sich davon verspricht.

Sorry, wenn es OT ist. - Ich wollte es aber dennoch loswerden.


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

Hi Flo,

Input solltest du nun genug haben um mit den "Puzzleteilen" was anfangen zu können - viele Dinge ergeben sich sowieso erst wenn man(n) die Schaufel in der Hand hat.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Was denkst Du wie Leute über gemachte Aussagen herziehen, wenn diese nicht das halten, was man sich davon verspricht.


Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. Das hier keine Beratungsleistung mit Garantie verkauft wird ist ja wohl auch klar. Für alles andere prüfe und lese ich eben andere Foren und Threads durch und kann die Aussagen in etwa gegen prüfen und für mich bewerten. Sofern es mir gefällt springe ich auf den Zug auf. Das Restrisiko verkrafte ich schon. 

Und wisst ihr was? Ich finde ihr habt mir schon so richtig viel Input gegeben, den ich richtig gut finde! 
Danke dafür nochmal!
Und glaubt ja nicht das ich euch dafür verurteilen werde, wenn irgendwas nicht funktioniert. Ein Blindfisch ohne Verstand bin ich zum Glück auch nicht und kann beim bauen schon das ein oder andere improvisieren.

Beim Thema Luftheber habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass einige ganz schön gescholten wurden in der Vergangenheit für die ein oder andere Aussage und sich deswegen nicht so außern möchten. Bei mir seid ihr gut aufgehoben. 

Das soll jetzt kein Abschlusspost werden. Nur mal so ein Zwischenfazit.

Und @tosai, was ich bei dir eigentlich los?
Meldest dich hier an, ballerst erst mal 3-4 Threads von mir voll und zack ärgert man sich gegenseitig rum. Verfolgst du mich irgendwie und bist ein Stalker? Ich nehme gerne Infos an und lasse mich beraten. Aber ich lasse mir ungern alles mögliche unterstellen. Du weißt weder was ich denke, noch was am Ende bei diesem Projekt raus kommt. Und selbst wenn ich einen "schönen" Teich haben will. Na und, dann will ich es eben so. Warum sollten die Fische dann darunter leiden? Nene so geht das nicht tosai.


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das geilste wäre demnach ein flexibel schwimmender Luftheber, der immer unter Vollfüllung steht.


 


mitch schrieb:


> alter Hut ==>aber kannst ja mal einen bauen


 
Solche Dinge gibt es schon im laufenden Betrieb und es wird nicht nur in der Theorie dran gebastelt.  Es wird auch gegenwärtig weiter getestet, verbessert und probiert, aber die bisherigen Erfahrungen sind noch nicht ausreichend fundiert. Das dauert ein wenig und kostet auch wieder Geld.

Wenn mehrere Leute an ähnlichen Projekten arbeiten, testen, bauen würden und diese Infos teilen, kommt man insgesamt schneller vorwärts. Aber wie viele machen es denn?


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.





Teich4You schrieb:


> Das hier keine Beratungsleistung mit Garantie verkauft wird ist ja wohl auch klar.


nicht Jedem! 


Teich4You schrieb:


> Für alles andere prüfe und lese ich eben andere Foren und Threads durch und kann die Aussagen in etwa gegen prüfen und für mich bewerten. Sofern es mir gefällt springe ich auf den Zug auf. Das Restrisiko verkrafte ich schon.


Das weiß ich, denn ich verfolge deinen Thread auch im Nachbarforum. Aber dort siehst Du selbst, dass die User eine ganz andere Zielrichtung verfolgen und Dir wiederum auch ganz andere Vorschläge dazu machen. Das ist die Krux dabei, dass Du dann aus den Pro & Kontra's deine Lösung finden musst.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hast Du dir jemals schon einen Teich angesehen der mit Luftheber funktioniert? Das würde die Angelegenheit deutlich vereinfachen und für dich plausibler machen, zudem könntest Du an einem funktionierenden Teich auch gleich noch ein paar andere sinnvolle Sachen lernen.
> 
> Gerne lade ich dich hierzu ein.....



was hat das mit stalken zu tun?



tosa schrieb:


> ch will dir nichts böses, aber denke darüber bitte einfach mal zuerst nach....



oder das?

weißt du, "ich lebe und sterbe für diese Fische", das waren mal die Worte eines in Deutschland sehr bekannten Koi-Händlers aus Oberhausen zu mir. 

ich lächelte über ihn.......

heute habe ich diese Worte selbst für mich verinnerlicht.

das hat nichts mit dir zu tun, sondern eher was von einer herangehensweise,

und nochmals:

"...du bist recht herzlichst eingeladen!"

und zacky und thorsten c. sind auch nur ein paar Kilometer entfernt.


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ..
> 
> weißt du, "ich lebe und sterbe für diese Fische", das waren mal die Worte eines in Deutschland sehr bekannten Koi-Händlers aus Oberhausen zu mir.
> 
> ...



Meinst du Dirk?


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

jeppppppppp


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit dir zu tun, sondern eher was von einer herangehensweise,


Ja, dann bitte auch nicht so stark alles von dir auf mich übertragen. Ich habe eben andere Ansichten und auch Schwerpunkte. Den Fischen wird ein gutes Zuhause bereitet, keine Bange.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja, dann bitte auch nicht so stark alles von dir auf mich übertragen. Ich habe eben andere Ansichten und auch Schwerpunkte. Den Fischen wird ein gutes Zuhause bereitet, keine Bange.



ich übertrage dir doch gar nichts von mir..... 

das würde auch nicht gehen, mein lh ist ein anderer, meine vorfilterung eh für ich zu teuer, und meine fische dürften auch nicht in deiner Preisklasse sein.

ich versuche dir nur tipps zu geben, ehrlich gemeinte tipps. auch ich lese deinen threat im anderen forum mit; das siehst du bereits die antworten.

ich versuche dir nur zu helfen sinnlose fehler dich ich, und viele andere bereits hinter sich haben und teuer bezahlt haben zu ersparen.

von daher war ja auch mein ernst gemeintes Angebot vorhanden. und ich denke 200km hin und zurück sollten diesbezüglich nicht das problem sein. einfach nen schönen Tagesausflug und gut ist, meine Anlage ist noch 100% am laufen, nur im Teich kann man nicht alles sehen.

Bei Zackt und Thorsten C. bin ich nicht auf dem Stand.

3 Luftheber mit 3 unterschiedlichen Herangehensweisen, mit unterschiedlichen Vorfiltern innerhalb von 30km, ich wäre damals dankbar gewesen und ist sinnvoller als 500 Beiträge in einem Forum, denn dann weißt du auch was damit gemeint ist wenn dir einer einen Tipp gibt.

Nur die Herangehensweise ist das entscheidende. 

1. die Teichform
2. der Besatz
3. die Wassermenge
4. die biologische Filterung für den Besatz
5. die erforderliche Vorfilterung
6. die Ausführung 

daraus ergeben sich dann die Verrohungen, der Flow, der Platzbedarf etc. und das gilt es dann mit Leben zu erfüllen.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> meine vorfilterung eh für ich zu teuer, und meine fische dürften auch nicht in deiner Preisklasse sein


Woher willst du wissen was meine Preisklasse ist? Klingt jetzt mal ein wenig abgehoben. Nur weil du der Koi-King bist und dein ganzes Geld da reininvestierst....oh man....Leute die sich so darstellen besuche ich bestimmt nicht.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Dachte ich nur,

Bin auch nicht der King, da gibt es andere.....

Na, 70cm liegen so bei >2000,00, da du ja bereits an 300 für die Folie sparst.....

Woher wusste ich die Antwort schon vorher das du nicht gucken würdest..... Woher wohl..... Hmmmm

Was ich wann wo investiere sollte dich nicht stören, arbeite dafür ja auch in einem harten Job, zahle Steuern etc., bin nicht mit dem goldenen Löffel im Mund auf die Welt gekommen, sondern habe mir alles selbst erschaffen. freue mich aber genauso um Teiche und Fische die deutlich weniger gekostet haben. Also von daher denke ich das du eher beratungsresistent bist.

Nochmals nur für dich:
Ich habe nichts gegen dich, würde dir auch mit Rat und tat helfen, trotz deines in einem anderen threat eher herabwürdigenden Umgangstons!

Das ich eigentlich nen netter bin und nicht abgehoben dürften hier Leute bestätigen die mich kennen.

Also....... Willst du mich weiter attackieren oder zu einer sachlichen Diskussion und Hilfestellung zurückkommen die deinen Fischen hilft? Denn bisher warst immer du es der hier Attacken gestartet hat..... Mit der Reaktion musst du selber Leben...


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2016)

Hey Leute. Das Thema kocht langsam auf und ich denke, wir sollten wieder ruhiger & mehr zum Thema zurück kommen. Meint ihr nicht!? Bleiben wir bitte alle sachlich & ruhig miteinander, denn das primäre Ziel ist *Lernen & Helfen ~ Helfen & Lernen. *

**


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Flo,
hast du dich denn schon für eine Teichform von deinen vielen Plänen entschieden?
Weil dann, würde sich ja das Volumen schon mal ergeben usw.


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Hi Flo,

weil ich so böse bin, hier mal was für deine vorübergehende Umsiedelung:

http://www.koi-community.de/f72/fertigbecken-pe-hd-t5441/#post67750


----------



## Teich4You (13. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> hast du dich denn schon für eine Teichform von deinen vielen Plänen entschieden?
> Weil dann, würde sich ja das Volumen schon mal ergeben usw.


Das habe ich noch nicht endgültig. Der letzte Entwurf kommt dem aber schon sehr sehr nahe was gebaut werden soll.
Was ich immer noch nicht ganz akzeptieren möchte ist einen reinen Koi Pool zu bauen.
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir einfach das *Pflanzen *und vielleicht auch *Kies/Sand* gut für den Teich sind.
Der Teich von meinem Schwiegervater ist so angelegt und auch hier im Forum gibt es Leute die solche Teiche und auch Koi haben.
*Hochteich/Flachteich* + *Naturteich/Koi-ready*. Ich möchte im Grunde alles haben und glaube auch das es irgendwie möglich ist.
Außerdem möchte ich weiterhin einen *Mischbestand an Fischen* haben. Also Sarasa, __ Shubunkin und Koi. 
Das Volumen wird 15-20m³ sein. Kommt jetzt drauf an ob ich *Pflanzenzonen *baue oder nicht.
Bei der Auskleidung des Teiches bin ich zur Zeit bei *PVC mit Falten+extra Vlies mit Trassmörtel* hängen geblieben.
Alles aus dem Grund, da ich es *selber machen* kann, am Ende *keine Falten* zu sehen sind und *der Preis* nicht abhebt.
Da der Teich 4-5 Meter in der Länge haben wird, brauche ich *2 Bodenabläufe und 1 Skimmer.*
Damit ist die Umwälzung auch fast bestimmt.
Es soll mit Strom sprarenden *Lufthebern *gearbeitet werden.
Ich verfolge momentan das Konzept jeden Ablauf mit einem *eigenen Luftheber* direkt auf der *DN110 *Leitung zu betreiben.
Somit kann ich den Flow jeder Leitung einzeln einstellen und habe *Redundanz*, fals eine Pumpe mal ausfällt.
Der Filter soll aus *IBC*, oder *anderen großen Behältern* selber gebaut werden. 
Oldscool-Technik wie *Bürsten *möchte ich mit *belüftetem Helix* kombinieren.


----------



## mitch (13. Jan. 2016)

Hi Flo,


na da bist ja dann fast durch mit deiner Planung , ist der Spaten schon gewetzt 

und beim nächsten wird sowieso alles anders


----------



## Teich4You (16. Jan. 2016)

Der Spaten ist sowas von gewetzt!
Leider ist das Wetter noch nicht ganz soweit wie ich.

Daher möchte ich doch nochmal auf den Filter eingehen.
Ich bin immer noch nicht glücklich wie er denn nun aufgebaut werden soll.
Was fest steht, ist das es eine Art Kellereinhausung geben wird, die gemauert und abgedeckt werden soll.
Darin soll Platz für drei Behälter geschaffen werden.
Von links nach rechts in der Zeichnung soll der Filter mit drei Lufthebern gespeist werden die direkt auf der Leitung sitzen.
Dazu müssen die LH direkt im Keller sitzen und unten, sowie oben mit einem Schieber versehen werden.
Somit lassen sie sich bei Bedarf auch mal ausbauen.
Die Membranpumpen sollten auf einer Art Regal über dem Wasserspiegel angebracht werden.
So kann kein Wasser rückwärts in die Pumpen drücken, wenn sie aus sind.
Die Behälter sollen nach Möglichkeit an eine bestehende Schmutzwasserleitung angeschlossen werden.
Am Ende der ganzen Kette soll der Ablauf wieder mit Schiebern versehen werden.
Dadurch kann das System komplett vom Teich entkoppelt werden.

Ich bin mir immer noch unsicher in welcher Höhe ich die Verbindungen zwischen den Behältern installiere.
*1. Alle in Höhe des LH Zulaufes um ein möglichst barrierefreie Strömung zu gewährleisten?
2. Oder soll ich das Wasser zwingen die Behälter von oben nach unten, oder umgekehrt zu durchlaufen?*


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Jan. 2016)

Es hätte Vorteile einen einzigen LH in die Mitte der Filterkette zu bauen....

Dieser bläst in die letzte Kammer ein, wo das Helix drin ist. Eine Belüftung des Helix dort zm Bewegen ist nicht mehr notwendig, weil genug Wasser/Luft dort einströmt.
Und auch hier als Tip für die erste Kammer....

Du solltest ruhig Dich hier durchlesen:
http://koi-consult.de/gutachten/regelwerk-fuer-den-bau-von-koi-teichen/

Kannte ich noch gar nicht! Super Seiten und sehr informativ. Entspricht dem, was Dir hier von Leuten mit Koi und Erfahrung geraten wurde.

Auch zum Thema Filteranlagen.
Erst mechanischer Fein-Filter und dann die Biostufen....

Unbedingt lesen!

Und den lieben shimpjansen seinen Tröt könnte man auch lesen. Vom Prinzip her gut- LH in DN160 ggf. besser.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/start-teichbau-mit-naturagart-teichfenster.42192/


----------



## Zacky (16. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Entspricht dem, was Dir hier von Leuten mit Koi und Erfahrung geraten wurde.


Und das ist doch gut so, also kann man dem hier Geschriebenen doch auch Glauben schenken, ohne dies durch eine externe Meinung eines Sachverständigen zu untermauern. Findest Du nicht!?  Es ist eine schöne Zusammenfassung von technischen und baulichen Gegebenheiten, die in den Foren doch vertreten wird, bzw. die aus anderen Fachbüchern zusammengetragen wurden. Allerdings finde ich die manifestierte Einschränkung und Meinung, dass ein Koiteich eben eher ein Koipool sein sollte, nicht so gut.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich bin mir immer noch unsicher in welcher Höhe ich die Verbindungen zwischen den Behältern installiere.



Ich würde es in diesem aktuellen Fall so in etwa umsetzen.

 
PS: die Erklärung ist natürlich für die folgenden Kammern identisch gemeint.


----------



## tosa (16. Jan. 2016)

Hi Florian,

Die gemauerte Filterkammer ist schonmal gut. Auch die Bitte an dich, baue sie lieber etwas größer, solltest du mit deiner Filteranlage unzufrieden sein wäre ein Umbau auf was anderes einfacher!

Der Übergang vom 1. in den 2. würde ich unten machen, vom 2. in den 3. oben, ist auch abhängig von dem was in welchem IBC drin ist.

Sage mal bitte was in welchem IBC drin ist.

Leider habe ich kein Zeichenprogramm um das so schön einzuzeichnen.

@Zacky
Warum überall die zugschieber zwischen? Die Kosten sinnlos Geld und sind immer wieder undicht, zudem verstehe ich nicht was sie dazwischen für eine Funktion haben.

@Thorsten c.
Jungnischke ist Planer und Gutachter für teichanlagen. Wenn man das nach seinen Gedanken umsetzen würde, oh je, nicht bezahlbar. Wobei einige Sachen sehr wichtig dabei sind...., gerne kann ich dir die Taikan Band 1-3 mal ausleihen, das ist schon interessant was da drin steht.


----------



## muh.gp (16. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ...gerne kann ich dir die Taikan Band 1-3 mal ausleihen, das ist schon interessant was da drin steht.



Ja, die Bücher sind Weltklasse! Habe erst vorgestern wieder Band 1 aus dem Regal genommen und lese sie mal wieder. Tja, der Winter... was soll man auch sonst tun... außer natürlich einen Teich planen, Flo.


----------



## tosa (16. Jan. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ja, die Bücher sind Weltklasse! Habe erst vorgestern wieder Band 1 aus dem Regal genommen und lese sie mal wieder. Tja, der Winter... was soll man auch sonst tun... außer natürlich einen Teich planen, Flo.



ist echt nur schade das dieser Band nicht mehr verfügbar ist, den sollte man hegen und pflegen, ist echt ne Rarität


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Jan. 2016)

Es geht ja nur um das Prinzip und die dort auch niedergeschriebenen Erfahrungen....
So auch die Aussagen zu superklaren Wasser und Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten im Teich...

So ein völlig steriles Koibecken ist optisch auch nicht meine Sache- aber vermutlich manchmal bei hohen Fischbesatz etc.. einfacher zu unterhalten und sicherer für die gestapelten Fische


----------



## Zacky (16. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Warum überall die zugschieber zwischen? Die Kosten sinnlos Geld und sind immer wieder undicht, zudem verstehe ich nicht was sie dazwischen für eine Funktion haben.



Die Zugschieber zwischen den IBC's haben den Vorteil, dass man so jede einzelne Kammer dicht abschließen kann. Das Abtrennen einzelner Kammern kann notwendig werden, wenn man einzelne Behälter reparieren oder gar tauschen muss. Auch zum Schmutz ablassen, würde ich die Kammer voneinander durch Absperren trennen. Ich muss ja nicht stets und ständig den ganzen Filter leer laufen lassen, denn es kann ja durchaus mal reichen, wenn ich die 1. oder 3. Kammer mal reinige, je nach Verschmutzungsgrad. Ob das nun wirklich so viel teurer ist, als KG-Rohre und Bögen, Winkel und Flansche und so, weiß ich nun auch nicht.

Ich finde die vermutlich folgend angeführte Variante der Standrohre, da eher ungünstig und kompliziert, da dies wiederum einen separaten Bereich braucht, wo ich diese Standrohre vernünftig eingebaut bekomme. Auch denke ich, dass dies mehr Platz benötigt. Die Standrohr-Lösung mag Sinn machen, wenn die Ablaufleitungen vom Teich unmitteltbar von unten kommen und in einer eigenen kleinen Sammelkammer untergebracht sind, wo die Standrohre aufgesteckt werden. Sind die aber auch stets so dicht, dass man ggf. die gesamte Filterstrecke aus dem System heraustrennen kann? Ich weiß es nicht, da ich so etwas noch nie genau betrachtet habe. Es wird hier doch lediglich ein Stück Rohr in eine Muffe gesteckt, oder? Ist da dann die Dichtung noch drin oder nimmt man diese vorher raus? Ich habe keine Ahnung davon. Was mich dann aber wieder stören würde, ist der Punkt, dass dann die KG-Rohre doch wiederum nicht vollständig in Fließrichtung gesteckt wurden. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## tosa (16. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Zugschieber zwischen den IBC's haben den Vorteil, dass man so jede einzelne Kammer dicht abschließen kann. Das Abtrennen einzelner Kammern kann notwendig werden, wenn man einzelne Behälter reparieren oder gar tauschen muss. Auch zum Schmutz ablassen, würde ich die Kammer voneinander durch Absperren trennen. Ich muss ja nicht stets und ständig den ganzen Filter leer laufen lassen, denn es kann ja durchaus mal reichen, wenn ich die 1. oder 3. Kammer mal reinige, je nach Verschmutzungsgrad. Ob das nun wirklich so viel teurer ist, als KG-Rohre und Bögen, Winkel und Flansche und so, weiß ich nun auch nicht.



du lässt ja nie den ganzen Filter leer laufen, sondern nur soweit bis der nächste Übergang in den nächsten IBC wäre, bei deiner Zeichnung also nur wenige cm zwischen den IBC. Vorne und hinten sehe ich kein Problem und begrüße diese, nur zwischen den IBC sind diese nicht so wichtig.
Ein vernünftiger 110er Zugschieber, der auch verhältnismäßig lange dicht bleibt liegt beim Stückpreis von ca. 50 euro.

http://www.amazon.de/Valterra-SB123-Zugschieber-110-mm/dp/B00BNSR9Z2

mal abgesehen vom platzbedarf zwischen den Kammern.


Zacky schrieb:


> Ich finde die vermutlich folgend angeführte Variante der Standrohre, da eher ungünstig und kompliziert, da dies wiederum einen separaten Bereich braucht, wo ich diese Standrohre vernünftig eingebaut bekomme. Auch denke ich, dass dies mehr Platz benötigt. Die Standrohr-Lösung mag Sinn machen, wenn die Ablaufleitungen vom Teich unmitteltbar von unten kommen und in einer eigenen kleinen Sammelkammer untergebracht sind, wo die Standrohre aufgesteckt werden. Sind die aber auch stets so dicht, dass man ggf. die gesamte Filterstrecke aus dem System heraustrennen kann? Ich weiß es nicht, da ich so etwas noch nie genau betrachtet habe. Es wird hier doch lediglich ein Stück Rohr in eine Muffe gesteckt, oder? Ist da dann die Dichtung noch drin oder nimmt man diese vorher raus? Ich habe keine Ahnung davon. Was mich dann aber wieder stören würde, ist der Punkt, dass dann die KG-Rohre doch wiederum nicht vollständig in Fließrichtung gesteckt wurden. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Standrohre machst du wenn überhaupt nur zum Beginn der Filterstrecke. Die Bedienung kommt ohne Dichtungen, den mit würdest du diese nur schwer wieder herausbekommen. Zudem wird dort in der Kammer vorher eine Wanddurchführung eingesetzt. D.h. bist zu den Standrohren sind die Rohre alle in richtiger Richtung, nur das Standrohr selber wird entgegen der Fliessrichtung genutzt.
Die Dichtigkeit ist massig ausreichend, die wenigen ml die hier noch durchgehen bleiben bis zur Beendigung des Umbaus in der zusätzlichen (da hast du recht, eine weitere Kammer) Sammelkammer. Also bei mir hat es locker gereicht eine am Boden des Biobehälters geplatzte Schweissnaht nachzuschweissen (sprich die 1000l Helix inkl. Wasser mussten komplett raus, ein Schottwand für die Zurückhaltung der Helix war unten eingerissen). Dauer der Aktion war mehrere Stunden.

Aber wie gesagt, Standrohre wären kein Must have. Aber einer der beiden Alternativen sollte schon sein.

Betreffend der Übergänge stellen sich bei deinem Bild mir die Frage, wie wird das unter dem Ein- und Auslauf befindliche Biomaterial durchströmt? Ich würde denken, das sich das Wasser den einfachsten Weg vom Ein- zum Ausgang suchen wird.


----------



## tosa (16. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Betreffend der Übergänge stellen sich bei deinem Bild mir die Frage, wie wird das unter dem Ein- und Auslauf befindliche Biomaterial durchströmt? Ich würde denken, das sich das Wasser den einfachsten Weg vom Ein- zum Ausgang suchen wird.



ups, sorry, mein Fehler, habe die Medienauflage und die Trennwand nicht gesehen.... sorry, war auf mein Zeichenprogramm fixiert, sorry


----------



## Zacky (16. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> du lässt ja nie den ganzen Filter leer laufen, sondern nur soweit bis der nächste Übergang in den nächsten IBC wäre, bei deiner Zeichnung also nur wenige cm zwischen den IBC.



Das setzt voraus, dass die Filterstrecke aber hinten und vorne vom Kreislauf getrennt werden kann, denn sonst würde nicht nur der Filter, sondern auch das Teichniveau bis auf die Wasserlinie des letzten Rohres abfallen. So oder so, wäre es auf jeden Fall ratsam, vorne & hinten die gesamte Filterstrecke absperrbar zu machen, so dass dann wirklich nur die Filter leer bzw. bis zum nächsten Übergang ablaufen. Egal wie. 

Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir aber Recht, Zugschieber sind etwas teurer und zwischen den Filtern kann man die Installation in Frage stellen. Meine Erfahrung sagt mir mittlerweile, dass es sinnvoll wäre. Ich habe nämlich aktuell auch keine Zugschieber überall zwischen und bei kleineren Umbauten / Ausbesserungen der Filterkammer, oder dem Bergen von Gegenständem, die rein zufällig in die Filterkammer gefallen sind, habe ich dies schon bereut.


----------



## tosa (16. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das setzt voraus, dass die Filterstrecke aber hinten und vorne vom Kreislauf getrennt werden kann, denn sonst würde nicht nur der Filter, sondern auch das Teichniveau bis auf die Wasserlinie des letzten Rohres abfallen.



das setze ich mal voraus, alles andere wäre sinnbefreit.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Jan. 2016)

Ja Zugschieber soll es jeweils ganz vorne und ganz hinten geben. Dazwischen eher nicht. Ob es wirklich IBC werden steht noch aus. Eckige 400 Liter Regentonnen würden vielleicht auch schon reichen und sind zudem kompakter.

@Zacky 
Die Trennwände haben auch keinen starken Einfluss auf die Leistung der Luftheber? Könnte mir vorstellen, das es etwas aufstaut davor. Hast du mit dieser Bauweise Erfahrung?


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!

Ich lese hier immer nur von Zugschiebern, wäre es abgesehen von dem höheren Preis und der längeren Baulänge nicht eine Alternative Kugelhähne einzubauen?

Kugelhähne sind eigentlich immer dicht, und lassen sich durch die Verschraubungen leicht ein und ausbauen. Auch der Druckverlust wäre nicht höher als bei einem Zugschieber.

https://www.mcm-systeme.de/PVC-Kugelhahn-110-mm-2x-Klebemuffe?gclid=CLfvjNiusMoCFU-3GwodjtgAoA


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Eckige 400 Liter Regentonnen würden vielleicht auch schon reichen und sind zudem kompakter...Die Trennwände haben auch keinen starken Einfluss auf die Leistung der Luftheber? Könnte mir vorstellen, das es etwas aufstaut davor. Hast du mit dieser Bauweise Erfahrung?


Die Trennwände sollten keinen großen Einfluss haben, denn egal wie, dein Behälter hat auch nur eine bestimmte Länge. Im Falle einer Regentonne macht es keinen Sinn mehr, da diese zu klein sind. In einen 1000 l - IBC sähe es anders aus. Wenn man die Einströmung des Lufthebers nicht genau mittig macht, sondern sofern möglich, links oder rechts, würde das Wasser ggf. in eine Kreisströmung gelangen können.

Alles in Allem sind es nur LowBudget-Alternativen. Um es besser zu machen, müsste man schon einen größeren Behälter nehmen oder bauen, der auch innerhalb abgerundete / abgeschrägte Ecken hat. Meine Helixkammer ist gemauert und etwa 1,20 m lang und die Ecken sind abgeschrägt. Bei mir schiebt der LH linksseitig an der Stirnseite ein und dreht das Helix.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> eine Alternative Kugelhähne einzubauen?



Nicht unbedingt, da der Rohrquerschnitt innerhalb des Kugelventiles stark reduziert wird. DN 110 sind da nur die Anschlüsse, innen vielleicht noch 90 mm oder so. Also eher nicht zu empfehlen. Ich habe auch Zgschieber an den Ein- und Auslaufseiten und habe bislang einen Zugschieber von 9 gehabt, der etwas undicht war. Aber auch das waren LowBudget Zugschieber.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Meine Helixkammer ist gemauert und etwa 1,20 m lang und die Ecken sind abgeschrägt


Mit was ist die Kammer nochmal ausgekleidet?


----------



## Zacky (18. Jan. 2016)

Folie 1 mm PVC


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2016)

Wie würde man einen sinvollen Schmutzablass bauen, wenn man die Kammer mauert und mit Dichtschlämme abdichtet? 
Einfach ein Rohr unten einbauen und seitlich der Kammer mit einem Schieber versehen?
Oder garnicht und ne Schmutzwasserpumpe reinhängen?


----------



## tosa (18. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie würde man einen sinvollen Schmutzablass bauen, wenn man die Kammer mauert und mit Dichtschlämme abdichtet?



Hi Florian,

Dichtschlämme bleibt fast nie dicht, leichte Setzungen deines Mauerwerks und die Dichtschlämme reisst mit. Nimm IBC.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Einfach ein Rohr unten einbauen und seitlich der Kammer mit einem Schieber versehen?



richtig, unterhalb des Trennblechs laut Zacky seiner Zeichnung. Da reicht aber auch ein 50mm Zugschieber aus.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Jan. 2016)

Sinnvoll wäre theoretisch ein BA unten in der Kammer.
Du musst nur verhindern, dass Helix- was auch mit Bewuchs absinken kann- nicht mit weggesaugt wird.
Grobes Lochblech oben drüber.

Bei mir habe ich das Abflussrohr vom Boden seitlich neben der Kammer bis auf -20cm unter OK Wasser hochgelegt und dort sitzt ein Zugschieber in den Kanal.
NAchteile:
-das in dem ca. 1,3m langen, senkrechten  Rohr "stehende Wasser".
Aber wenn man 1 x die Woche ablässt....ist es OK
-Zugschieber- können undicht werden...und meine muss ich per Hand bedienen..

Ich hatte schoneinmal die Idee, solche Kammerbodenabsaugung per einfachen LH in KG 110 und Druckdose zu bauen.
Der LH sitzt am Boden- mit einer Art gewölbten Deckel aus Lochmaterial z.B: oder seitlich kurz über dem Boden vielen Bohrungen.
Oben geht der LH 5cm über den max. Wasserstand der Biokammer in Betrieb.

Jetzt kann man per Luft und LH die Kammer unten säubern. Das kann man später auch automatisieren....Luftventil...Membranpumpe über Teichsteuerung etc..

----------------------

Nicht sinnvoll sind Versuche "günstig" abzudichten mit Dichtschlämme oder Silolack...Kann funktionieren- gibt aber auch einige Fälle von Ärger- speziell Silolack-Blasen-Ablösungen  da hält später nix mehr richtig drauf.
Auch in den Kammern Folie faltenfrei einschweißen lassen....PE, PVC oder GFK.
Oder einen fertigen GFK- Chemobehälter besorgen..PE Kiste gebraucht....


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe viele positive Berichte über Dichtschlämme gelesen.
Wichtig hierbei war immer die Aussage, dass man eine stabile Bodenplatte bauen muss und stabile Wände mauern.
Dann soll man flexible Dichtschlämme nehmen und 2-3 Anstriche machen.
So gibt es wohl Teiche, die bereits 10 Jahre und mehr dicht sind.
Bei gemauerten Filterkammern dasselbe Spiel.

Vorteil: Kann man leicht selber machen. Keine Flansche nötig. Fast beliebige Teichformen möglich.
Nachteil: Setzungsrisse bei nicht ausreichender Stabilität.

Es gibt bestimmt auch verschiedene Hersteller und Qualitäten von Dichtschlämme.
Ich wurde zu einem Koiteich in der Nähe eingeladen, der so gebaut wurde.
Ich werde da nochmal ein wenig recherchieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Jan. 2016)

Kalkuliere die Kosten für_
Mauerwerk, Betonschalstein, Spachtel oder Putz, 2-3 Anstriche Dichtschlämme guter Qualität.
Arbeitszeit von Dir kostet dich auch ein wenig.
Hält das auch auf PVC- Rohren in den Kammern?

Dichtschlämme ist nicht so schlimm- man kann dort immer mit GFK drüber im Ernstfall! Silolack ist übler....
Im Nachbarforum war ein Tröt, wo es eine GFK- Fachfirma nicht geschafft hat die Filterkammern wasserdicht zu bekommen...vermutlich an den Rohren nicht genug angeschliffen und gereinigt...
Ansonsten find ich gemauert, betonierte Kammern mit dann eingedichteten Rohren eine gute- aber auch endgültige Variante.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2016)

Meine Arbeitszeit kostet nichts.
Dichtschlämme soll wohl auf allen gängigen Rohren halten, sofern man es richtig anwendet. 
Sogar auf Glas soll es halten. 
Von Silolack würde ich dann absehen, denn wenn es wirklich mal einen Riss gibt, kann ich da ja nicht mehr mit Dichtschlämme drüber.
Ich schaue mal was geht und was nicht.
Bin auch auf den Teich gespannt, der so gebaut wurde.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2016)

Anbei der aktuelle Entwurf nochmal als Handskizze.
Einfach nur so.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Jan. 2016)

Kann man auf Flansche direkt flexible Muffen drauf machen ohne ein Rohrstück einzukleben? 
Hat das jemand mal ausprobiert?
Ich verspreche mir dadurch einfach sehr kurze Verbindungen zwischen Behältern.
Wollte gerne nochmal durchrechnen wie groß ich den Filterkeller mindestens machen muss.


----------



## mitch (21. Jan. 2016)

Hi Flo,

mit den 110ern (flexible Muffen) sollte das klappen


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2016)

Es gibt mittlerweile auch Folienflansche, wo die Muffe auf der Außenseite DN 110 ist. Da könnte man die Verbindung auch mit den Flexmuffen machen. Die Flexmuffen sind angegeben mit 110-125 oder 100-110.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Jan. 2016)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an. 
Ich rechne trotzdem mal mit 30cm für die Verbindung. 
Am Ende komme ich immer bei einer Länge von rund 5m an. 
Kommt mir groß vor.
Wie groß sind denn eure Keller eigentlich so? 

Und eine zweite Frage. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit PP Trommelfiltern? Habe im Netz welche als Holland Import gefunden für knapp zwei große Groschen. 
Dürfen aber nicht 0 Grad ausgesetzt werden, steht auf der Seite.
Oder taugen die nichts und V2A ist das einzig wahre auf Dauer?


----------



## tosa (21. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kann man auf Flansche direkt flexible Muffen drauf machen ohne ein Rohrstück einzukleben?
> Hat das jemand mal ausprobiert?
> Ich verspreche mir dadurch einfach sehr kurze Verbindungen zwischen Behältern.
> Wollte gerne nochmal durchrechnen wie groß ich den Filterkeller mindestens machen muss.



Guck mal unter www.pvc-Welt.de, da hast du ne riesige Auswahl an PVC teilen, Muffen etc.


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2016)

also ich habe aktuell ca. 4 x 4 m und meine Filterstrecke geht komplett an der Wand entlang

PP-Trommller könnte evt. @ThorstenC was zu sagen


----------



## tosa (21. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon mal gut an.
> Ich rechne trotzdem mal mit 30cm für die Verbindung.
> Am Ende komme ich immer bei einer Länge von rund 5m an.
> Kommt mir groß vor.
> ...



Mein Keller ist 6x3m

Unter 0 Grad solltest du gar keinen trommelfilter aussetzen, denn dann dürfte der düsenstock und noch vieles mehr Schrott sein, das betrifft pp und Edelstahl.


----------



## mitch (21. Jan. 2016)

Filterkeller 3,4 x 1,7 m  1,8 tiefste Stelle, sonst 1,5 und 0,7


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Jan. 2016)

Die PP TF sind gut.
bgm teichtechnik z.B.
Es gibt davon wohl mehrere Varietäten und Händler....

Die Schnäppchen-Edelstahlvariante für 2000 habe ich Dir ja per pn geschickt.
In den Kleinanzeigen stehen öfter Gebrauchtangebote drin....auch eine komplette Lavair TF Anlage mit Biokammern aus PP...

Freut mich, dass Du Dich umschaust....
Es ist zwar viel Geld....aber letzttendlich eine vernünftige Vorfilterung.
Nachtrag:
TF  von polymare oder auch  koi landau sind nicht empfehlenswert.
Mängel ohne Ende und es wird lustig munter weiter gebaut und verkauft...


----------



## troll20 (21. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> also ich habe aktuell ca. 4 x 4 m und meine Filterstrecke geht komplett an der Wand entlang


Aber da bekommt man sogar noch eine dreier Skatrunde rein


----------



## Geisy (21. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> TF von polymare oder auch koi landau sind nicht empfehlenswert.
> Mängel ohne Ende und es wird lustig munter weiter gebaut und verkauft...



Viele TF gibt es auch gebraucht zu kaufen, da die Leute auf die bessere Technik EBF umsteigen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

Die Spülpumpe eines Trommelfilter wird mit dem Teichwasser gespeist, habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Zitat der Webseite:"Zum Spülen immer vorgefiltertes Wasser nehmen (nach dem Trommelfilter)."

Bisher dachte ich immer man benötigt eine Frischwasserleistung.
Oder nehmen manche einfach nur Frischwasser um damit sowas wie einen Wasserwechsel zu simulieren? 



Geisy schrieb:


> Viele TF gibt es auch gebraucht zu kaufen, da die Leute auf die bessere Technik EBF umsteigen.


Der Preisunterschied zwischen den Geräten ist aber schon gewaltig. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich erkennen kann worin der sich begründen sollte. Ein Motor treibt eine Welle an, die eine Trommel/ein Band bewegt. Spüldüsen reinigen das Ganze bei Bewegungung. Warum sind EBF dann so viel teurer?


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Technik EBF



Endlosbandfilter


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

Im Satz fehlt ein Komma. Es müsste heißen: Viele TF gibt es auch gebraucht zu kaufen, da die Leute auf die bessere Technik, EBF umsteigen.

Also ich weiß schon was gemeint ist. Aber warum ist es so viel teurer?


----------



## troll20 (22. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Flo,  spülen mit Frischwasser macht relativ wenig Sinn, da das Spülwasser danach im Abfluss verschwindet. 
Wenn du jedoch Wasser aus der Sauberkammer nimmst,  fehlt dir nach jedem spülen etwas Wasser im Teich so das du regelmäßige TWW machst.
Der einzig logische Sinn frisch Wasser zu nehmen ist das man keine extra Spülpumpe benötigt. Ein Verschleißteil und Stromverbraucher weniger


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Ganz einfach:

Ebf sind größer, somit braucht man mehr Material, mehr edelstahlrollen, längere gaze etc.

Vom eigentlichen System sind sie fast gleich, aber es gibt was den Abtransport der schmutzfracht betrifft deutliche Unterschiede. Zudem sind sie etwas einfacher in der Wartung. Uvm.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,  spülen mit Frischwasser macht relativ wenig Sinn, da das Spülwasser danach im Abfluss verschwindet.
> Wenn du jedoch Wasser aus der Sauberkammer nimmst,  fehlt dir nach jedem spülen etwas Wasser im Teich so das du regelmäßige TWW machst.
> Der einzig logische Sinn frisch Wasser zu nehmen ist das man keine extra Spülpumpe benötigt. Ein Verschleißteil und Stromverbraucher weniger


Ok habs verstanden. Mit Frischwasser wird eh nichts, da wir niemals 3-4 bar auf der Leitung haben, so wie es vom Hersteller empfohlen wird. 
Ich mache mich mal weiter schlau.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

Oh mich jetzt zu einer Kehrtwende outen zu wollen, möchte ich nochmal bisschen weiter über Trommler und Endlosbandfilter reden.

Ein Filter der mir sehr gut gefällt ist der vom @schimpjansen.
 
Ich hoffe ich darf das Bild hier aufführen, wenn ich den Autor nenne.

Kompakt, effektiv, modern. So würde ich den nennen.
Aus meinen Recherchen konnte ich erfahren, dass eine effektive Vorfilterung dazu führen kann, dass es unter Umständen reicht Helixbehälter 1 mal im Jahr zu reinigen.
Und der Trommler reinigt sich ja von selber.
Also schon mal sehr wartungsarm.
Alles was ich ändern würde ist, dass ich wohl einen zweiten Helixbehälter verbauen würde.

Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich bei folgenden Herstellern hängen geblieben.
Fragen die offen bleiben sind ob sich der Aufpreis für V2A lohnt und ob Endlosbandfilter wirklich nochmal so viel besser sind.
*
 Trommelfilter *
1.690 € http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter-Modell-PP-ECO.html
2.149 € http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter-Modell-PP-22.html
2.700 € http://www.teichhandel-24.de/OASE-Premium-Trommelfilter-Gravitation
3.199 € http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/Lavair-Trommelfilter/Trommelfilter-TF-350-Gehaeuse.html
* Endlosbandfilter *
2.499 € http://www.teichservice-goetz.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=23


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Der auf dem Bild ist ein Oase trommelfilter, zuverlässig aber teuer.

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_...iclear-premium-trommelfilter-gravi.12254.html
Hier ist die Steuerung schon bei!

Den ebf von teichbau Götz, naja, gab und gibt es Beschwerden drüber, liest ja selber im gehlhaar Forum.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=21464

Lavair ist ein namhafter Hersteller. Dazu benötigst du aber noch eine Steuerung.
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/images/Massblaetter/Info-Steuerungen.pdf
* defekter Link entfernt *

Die pp trommelfilter sollen nicht schlecht sein, Steuerung ist wohl dabei.


----------



## Zacky (22. Jan. 2016)

Wenn hier so schön Beispiele gemacht werden, will ich auch mal Inazuma Trommler in den Raum werfen. Aus Edelstahl und auch schick. (Ich habe keine Aktie dran! )


----------



## Michael H (22. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Wenn ich nun schreibe " warum baust du ihn dir nicht Selbst , egal ob Tommler oder Vliser . Dann kostet der Filter noch nicht mal die Hälfte ...? " werd ich bestimmt gleich Beschimpft ......


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn hier so schön Beispiele gemacht werden, will ich auch mal Inazuma Trommler in den Raum werfen. Aus Edelstahl und auch schick. (Ich habe keine Aktie dran! )


Würde in der Liste auf jeden Fall weit oben landen. Vom Preis allerdings gesehen. Wird aber mal mit aufgenommen.



Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wenn ich nun schreibe " warum baust du ihn dir nicht Selbst , egal ob Tommler oder Vliser . Dann kostet der Filter noch nicht mal die Hälfte ...? " werd ich bestimmt gleich Beschimpft ......


Nö finde ich gut. Würde ich sofort machen. Hatte aber schon mal irgendwo gesagt, dass ich einfach kaum Werkzeug für so fummel-Sachen habe. Aber Micha, auch an dem Thema bin ich dran!


----------



## Michael H (22. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nö finde ich gut. Würde ich sofort machen. Hatte aber schon mal irgendwo gesagt, dass ich einfach kaum Werkzeug für so fummel-Sachen habe. Aber Micha, auch an dem Thema bin ich dran!


Hallo
Ach das Werkzeug braucht man doch immer 
Bohrmachine
Oberfräse
Stichsäge 
Handkreissäge 

Das brauchste ja schon fast alles für deinen Teichbau


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

Bisher war ich eher der Schaufel, Hammer, Schubkarre-Typ. 
Oberfräse und elektrische Sägen habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht. 
So lange besteht die eigene Werkstatt ja auch noch nicht.


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn hier so schön Beispiele gemacht werden, will ich auch mal Inazuma Trommler in den Raum werfen. Aus Edelstahl und auch schick. (Ich habe keine Aktie dran! )



Na Zacky,

Da gibt's aber noch mehr....

Trommelfilter:
http://www.new-aqua.de
http://www.trommelfilter.de
http://ammerland-filter.de/was-kostet-ein-trommelfilter-fuer-ihren-teich/

Endlosband:
* defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.aquafil.org
http://www.lifra-wasser-umweltbau.de/index.php/lifra-endlosbandfilter.html
http://www.japankoi-shop.de/de/Teich-/Filtertechnik/CC-EBF

Dazu gibt's natürlich noch die vliesfilter, die bei der Größe auch nicht schlecht sind.

Ich glaube ich habe nur nen Bruchteil erwähnt.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

Ich suche vorwiegend Geräte im Bereiche der 2.000,-EUR EUR Marke. Maximal 2.600,- EUR, aber dann muss es einen echten Mehrwert geben.


----------



## Michael H (22. Jan. 2016)

Für sie Kohle Bau ich dir nen Trommler .....


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

Und gibst du auch Garantie, oder einen Reparaturservice? Auch eine 24h-Hotline?


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und gibst du auch Garantie, oder einen Reparaturservice? Auch eine 24h-Hotline?



Garantie hast du bei allen Herstellern. 
Reparaturservice, den haben die wenigsten, wenn musst du das Ding meistens einschicken.
24h Hotline, da kenne ich nur 2-3 von den Herstellern.

Aber die Punkte 2+3 sind außerhalb deines o.g. Budgets.

Mal über ein Sieve nachgedacht? Und das halt mit einer Pumpe betrieben und dafür lieber im Jahr eine geringfügig höhere Stromrechnung anstatt des lufthebers? Oder einen vliesfilter und dafür im Jahr nen paar Euro für das Vlies?

Du hast eine geplante Größe von Ca. 25-30m3, da würde sich das noch verhältnismäßig günstig mit einem vliesfilter und einer sehr vernünftigen Pumpe Händeln lassen.

Die ebf und tf brauchen eine Steuerung, derzeit oder andere noch eine spülpumpe, dazu haben sie alle ein spülgeräusch. Das entfällt beim vliesfilter, dafür muss das Vlies getauscht und entsorgt werden. Und je nach verwendetem Vlies hast du bis zu glasklarem Wasser.


----------



## Michael H (22. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und gibst du auch Garantie, oder einen Reparaturservice? Auch eine 24h-Hotline?


Natürlich 

Nur ob ich ans Telefon gehe und ob ich Vorbeikommen steht auf einem anderen Blatt 

Wie heißt es so schön " Hauptsache Verkauft , was danach ist ist mir doch egal "


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Garantie hast du bei allen Herstellern.
> Reparaturservice, den haben die wenigsten, wenn musst du das Ding meistens einschicken.
> 24h Hotline, da kenne ich nur 2-3 von den Herstellern.
> 
> ...


Die drei Punke waren auch nur ein Scherz!

Wenn es ein Motto gibt, nach dem ich immer gut gelebt habe, dann die monatliche Belastung immer klein halten. Und was man sich nicht leisten kann niemals auf Raten kaufen. Einfach länger sparen und dann zuschlagen. Daher scheiden für mich Geräte mit unnötigen Stromkosten, oder Verbrauchsmaterialien aus. 

Spülgeräusche sollten mit Dämmung und mit Filterkeller nicht zu sehr ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die drei Punke waren auch nur ein Scherz!
> 
> Wenn es ein Motto gibt, nach dem ich immer gut gelebt habe, dann die monatliche Belastung immer klein halten. Und was man sich nicht leisten kann niemals auf Raten kaufen. Einfach länger sparen und dann zuschlagen. Daher scheiden für mich Geräte mit unnötigen Stromkosten, oder Verbrauchsmaterialien aus.
> 
> Spülgeräusche sollten mit Dämmung und mit Filterkeller nicht zu sehr ins Gewicht fallen.



Gute Einstellung.

Dann höre dir das ersteinmal live an, du wirst dich erschrecken. Die spülgeräusche sind Tag und Nacht zu hören! Zwangsspülungen erfolgen normalerweise im 1/2h Takt, dazu brauchen die spülpumpen auch Strom.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

Hört sich so an, als sollte ich doch Bürsten nehmen. Ja was denn nun?


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als sollte ich doch Bürsten nehmen. Ja was denn nun?



Nein, war nur der Hinweis das du dir mal vorher die Systeme ansehen solltest!

Bei deinem wasservolumen finde ich vliesfilter nicht schlecht. Bei meinem Volumen macht es keinen Sinn da ich sonst täglich die Rolle tauschen müsste. Bei dir wahrscheinlich 1x monatlich, oder wahrscheinlich noch länger.

War nur ne Idee....


----------



## muh.gp (22. Jan. 2016)

Als bekennender Anhänger der Vlieser-Fraktion unterstütze ich den "Antrag" von Torsten!   

Ich war bei meinem einfach sofort von der elektrofreien Mechanik begeistert. Kein Strom, kein Druck und das überlaufende Wasser, das für die Drehung der Vliesrolle zuständig ist, läuft in die Pumpenkammer zurück. Meine Motto lautet einfach, dass ein einfaches System auch weniger Fehlerquellen hat und dazu einfach leise ist. Durch meine Anlage in Halbschwerkraft ist der Pumpvorgang meine Achillesferse, aber da zwei Pumpen parallel laufen, habe ich eine Redundanz und die Wahrscheinlichkeit und Gefahr eines totalen Stillstandes des Systems ist zumindest halbiert.

Von der Filterleistung ganz zu schweigen. Mein Wasser ist optisch top - fast schon Konare Mizu...    - und die Werte stimmen. Aber wie bei jeder Schilderung: dieses Szenario bezieht sich auf meinen Teich und kann an einem anderen Gewässer schon wieder anders aussehen! Bei mir passt es einfach.

Ach ja, Thema Verbrauch: eine Rolle alle 5 bis 6 Wochen im Sommer und im Winter alle 8 bis 10 Wochen.

Und ich habe KEINE Provisionsvereinbarung mit dem Hersteller!


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Florian

Hast du dir schon mal den Helixfilter angeschaut?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/511790/

Vorteile:
Der ist leise
Der ist leicht und günstig selber zu bauen
Er läßt sich über Zeitsteuerung automatisch abreinigen
Er hat keine weiteren Verbrauchskosten
Er braucht nur einen groben Vorfilter

Nachteile:
Hier wenig bekannt
Bei Nexus konnte ich öfters lesen das die Leute es genervt hat alle 2Tage zu reinigen.

Es kommt hier immer das das Helix sich zusetzt, aber wenn man erzählt das man es alle 2Tage umrührt und den Dreck abläßt verstummen diese stimmen.
Der Vorfilter muß kleiner sein als die Körngröße die die Schmutzwasserpumpe kann, so kann auch unter dem Helix nichts liegen bleiben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Norbert,

Dann zähle doch mal die Kosten auf.....

Wenn ich schon 300er kg, 160er kg etc sehe, die sind schon mal nicht die schnapper. Dazu noch das Sieve, wieviel Helix etc.

2. Frage dazu:
Was gibt es für langzeiterfahrungen? Wie lange hast du selber den Filter in Betrieb, wie kommt der Filter mit koiabfall zurecht? Wie sehen die wasserparameter dazu aus? Bei welchem fischbesatz?  Das ist doch das was bei deinen Tests immer fehlt. Und bei 300000l 10 Koi, da kannst du dir die Filterung fast ersparen!

Und bitte keine Videos von kammerer, alleine in den letzten Blogs hat er sich beim gleichen Teich mehrfach wiedersprochen


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Torsten

Das Sieve braucht man nicht. Behälter für die Bio hat man beim TF und EBF auch. 
Das  300KG Rohr bei mir samt Membran ist der Luftheber (ca. 120Euro) 

Zu Frage 2: Google mal nach Nexus, das ist das selbe Prinzip und ich will nichts verkaufen.
Ich finde die Art und Weise dieses Filters aber sehr gut und er paßt für mich besser zum Luftheber.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Bei deinem wasservolumen finde ich vliesfilter nicht schlecht.


Die Kosten für neues Vlies würden dann aber wohl die Lücke zu den Stromkosten schließen, die ich mir mit einem Luftheber erkämpfen will.


muh.gp schrieb:


> Mein Wasser ist optisch top - fast schon Konare Mizu..


Ich liebe deinen Teich! Gerade Linien, trotzdem natürlich!


Geisy schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon mal den Helixfilter angeschaut?
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/511790/


Ich habe mir sogar schon Nexus Filter live angesehen. Ich bin echt angetan von der Kompakten Bauweise. Aber zwei dicke Groschen ist dann auch wieder viel Geld und die Nexus brauchen definitiv Pumpen die Strom haben wollen.


tosa schrieb:


> Was gibt es für langzeiterfahrungen? Wie lange hast du selber den Filter in Betrieb, wie kommt der Filter mit koiabfall zurecht? Wie sehen die wasserparameter dazu aus? Bei welchem fischbesatz? Das ist doch das was bei deinen Tests immer fehlt.


So etwas finde ich immer ein wenig fies. Neue Ideen, oder weniger bekannte, haben natürlich nie langzeit Erfahrungen, oder eine große Reputation. Das macht sie aber grundsätzlich nicht schlecht.

Einen Nexus-ähnlichen Filter in Eigenbau mit Lufthebern könnte ich mir definitiv vorstellen.


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> So etwas finde ich immer ein wenig fies. Neue Ideen, oder weniger bekannte, haben natürlich nie langzeit Erfahrungen, oder eine große Reputation. Das macht sie aber grundsätzlich nicht schlecht.



hi florian,

ist nicht fies, die Nexus Filter etc. gibt es bereits seit Jahren.

Und andererseits was bringt dir ein Filter den du nach 1 Jahr wutentbrannt rausschmeisst weil nichts funktioniert hat.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Kosten für neues Vlies würden dann aber wohl die Lücke zu den Stromkosten schließen, die ich mir mit einem Luftheber erkämpfen will



war nur eine Idee, aber wenn du so ca. 20 Euro im Monat rechnest dürftest du mit hinkommen.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Und andererseits was bringt dir ein Filter den du nach 1 Jahr wutentbrannt rausschmeisst weil nichts funktioniert hat.


Ich bin offen für neue Ideen und ein gewisses Risiko. Aber grundsätzlich hast du Recht. Niemand möchte unnötig Geld in den Sand setzen. 



tosa schrieb:


> war nur eine Idee, aber wenn du so ca. 20 Euro im Monat rechnest dürftest du mit hinkommen.


Ja mag sein. Aber dann kann ich auch einen günstigen Vorfilter wie ein Ultrasive nehmen und eine Pumpe dahinter hängen. Also du verstehst bestimmt was ich meine. Man versucht eine Ersparnis zu schaffen, aber an anderer Stelle kompensiert man es dann doch wieder.Ich bin sowieso gerade wieder völlig verwirrt was nun das ist, was ich will. Ich brauche erst mal wieder ein wenig Zeit zum nachdenken. 

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich mal auf einen Stromverbrauch von unter 100W hinarbeiten wollte. Mal sehen ob das realistisch bleibt.


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja mag sein. Aber dann kann ich auch einen günstigen Vorfilter wie ein Ultrasive nehmen und eine Pumpe dahinter hängen. Also du verstehst bestimmt was ich meine. Man versucht eine Ersparnis zu schaffen, aber an anderer Stelle kompensiert man es dann doch wieder.Ich bin sowieso gerade wieder völlig verwirrt was nun das ist, was ich will. Ich brauche erst mal wieder ein wenig Zeit zum nachdenken.
> 
> Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich mal auf einen Stromverbrauch von unter 100W hinarbeiten wollte. Mal sehen ob das realistisch bleibt.



ja, verstehe dich diesbezüglich. war nur ne Idee, weil du extrem megamässig klares Wasser hast, damit unter Umständen die UVC-Leistung halbieren könntest da die Schwebealgen bereits weg sind. D.h. Reduzierung der laufenden Kosten für die Tauch-UVC und Reduzierung der Anschaffungskosten für die Tauch-UVC, und der hieraus resultierenden Verschleissteile.

Bin mal gespannt ob du die <100Watt/h hinbekommst....


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

Gerade nochmal Nexus geggogelt.

*"max. Teichgröße:* 34.000 Liter 
*empf. Durchflussrate: *13.000 l/Std." 

Wie soll man so genug Zug auf 1 BA + 1 SK bekommen bei einem 20.000 Liter Teich?
Umwälzung von 1 mal die Stunde geht ja dann auch nicht.


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal Nexus geggogelt.
> 
> *"max. Teichgröße:* 34.000 Liter
> *empf. Durchflussrate: *13.000 l/Std."
> ...



Richtig, ich wollte es nicht schreiben!


----------



## mitch (23. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie soll man so genug Zug auf 1 BA + 1 SK bekommen bei einem 20.000 Liter Teich?


kleinere Rohre nehmen ==> 2 X 63 mm, dann bist du wieder bei ca. 0,6m/s


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> kleinere Rohre nehmen ==> 2 X 63 mm, dann bist du wieder bei ca. 0,6m/s



Ne, bloß nicht, lieber einen vernünftigen Filter, geh bitte nicht auf 63mm runter, das funzt nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> kleinere Rohre nehmen ==> 2 X 63 mm, dann bist du wieder bei ca. 0,6m/s



Ich weis nicht wo ihr die Zahlen her habt.

Ich nehme mal ein Beispiel mit  2 x 10 m Rohrleitung und jeweil 4  45° Bögen bei 10 000 l/h pro Leitung in DN 110 und DN 63

Bei DN 110 ergibt sich eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,31 m/s und ein Druckverlust von 2 mbar ( 2 cm )
Bei DN 63 ergiebt sich eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von1,02 m/s und ein Druckverlust von    24 mbar ( 24 cm )

Bei Schwerkraft wird das nicht funktionieren, und welcher Luftheber schafft 24 cm?


----------



## mitch (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland,



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wo ihr die Zahlen her habt.


 = http://www.druckverlust.de/

oder sehe ich da was falsch?

2 x 5m gerades 63mm Rohr gepumpt = ca. 2 x 7m³/h  = ca. 0,6m/s je Rohr, klar mit LH ist das wohl nicht zu machen


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

Jap der Unterschied liegt hier in der Herangehensweise. Luftheber oder gepumpte Version.

Wenn ich wirklich bei 100W landen will ist eigentlich nur Luftheber möglich. Dazu kommt ja dann noch die UV die ich mal mit 35-40W veranschlage bei rund 20.000 Liter.
Man darf nicht vergessen das die Energiepreise anziehen werden.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> = http://www.druckverlust.de/
> 
> ...



Hallo Mitch!

Ich ging von Flori´s oben genannten 20 000 l/h aufgeteilt auf 1 BA und 1 SK aus. Rohrlänge jeweils 10 m und 4 Bögen


----------



## mitch (23. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich ging von Flori´s oben...


und ich ging von ...  naja so schnell kann es gehen   - macht ja nix, ist ja noch alles in der Planung


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Florian

Man kann das Prinzip von Nexus oder Spierings etc. doch einfach selber bauen.
Hier ist auch so ein Nachbau: DIY nexus 310 cleaning time - YouTube
Ich hab aktuell einen Teich am laufen mit mehr als 40m³ Umwälzung und Helixfilter. Da könntest du samt UVC bei unter 100Watt bleiben.
Wobei es früher auch ohne UVC ging, aber wenn du die 100Watt unbedingt erreichen möchtest.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wobei es früher auch ohne UVC ging, aber wenn du die 100Watt unbedingt erreichen möchtest.



Hallo Norbert,

dann sage mir mal wofür man die UVC Lampen überhaupt nutzt?

Du verwechselst hier immer deine 300.000l mit minimalen Fischbesatz mit 20.000l und mindestens 5-10 Fischen!


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Torsten

Ich hab keine Ahnung warum man die UVC heute braucht und früher nicht gebraucht hat.

Die 45m³ Umwälzung mit Helixfilter sind nicht bei mir am Teich, wie kommst du darauf?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung warum man die UVC heute braucht und früher nicht gebraucht hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo Norbert,

diese Antwort ist so nichtssagend, sorry.....

Dann nochmal:
1. Schwebealgenreduzierung
2. Keimdruckreduzierung!!! (und das ist der wichtigste Aspekt)

Oder was meinst du warum ich in meiner Innenhälterung im Keller eine Tauch-UVC mit 30 Watt laufen habe?

Das sollte dir doch aber eigentlich bekannt sein....


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2016)

Und wie ging das früher?


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Durchlauf-UVC, Wasserwechsel und ganz früher gab es keine Koi in Deutschland, bzw. sehr wenige!

Norbert,

ich weiß nicht warum du grundlegende und wissenschaftlich bereits erwiesene Grundlagen in Frage stellst. Aber frage hierzu mal ein paar Fachleute:

z.B.:
Frau Dr. Lechleitner
Frau Dr. Pees
Herr Dr. Bretzinger
Tierärztliche Hochschule Hannover, Fachbereich Fische
Universität Leipzig, Fachbereich Fische
etc.

dazu gibt es inzwischen schon Doktorarbeiten über dieses Thema!

Nochmals:
ein Koi ist ein verweichlichter Karpfen, der hat nicht die Abwehrkräfte wie Karpfen in irgendwelchen Angelteichen. Dazu werden diese verweichlichten Karpfen in engen Hälterungsanlagen gehalten.

Hier mal ein Link von einem Urgestein der Koihaltung:
http://koikichi.com

Ich kann LowBudget verstehen, nur ich verstehe es nicht warum es zu Lasten der Fische gehen muss, denn die sind dann mal eben weg. Dann lieber ein paar robuste Goldfische in den Teich, die können mehr ab!


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2016)

Kann es sein das die UVC die Algen verklumpt damit TF und EBF eine Chance haben diese zu filtern.

Ich war 2000 das erste mal auf der Interkoi und kann mich nicht an die UVC erinnern, aber an viele Koibesitzer.
Das war noch die Zeit der Mehrkammerfilter.



Geisy schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell einen Teich am laufen mit mehr als 40m³ Umwälzung und Helixfilter. Da könntest du samt UVC bei unter 100Watt bleiben.


Außerdem hab ich Florian doch nicht von der UVC abgeraten oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wobei es früher auch ohne UVC ging



und wie soll ich das verstehen?

lese dir Peter Weddington durch....

Taikan von Martin Kammerer


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die UVC die Algen verklumpt damit TF und EBF eine Chance haben diese zu filtern.



mit der Meinung stehst du wahrscheinlich alleine da. und wie filterst du die raus?


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

Alles gute Leute. Ja die UVC verklumpt die Algen auch. Das kann ich an meinem Oase Filter auch erkennen. Hatte immer sehr klares Wasser dieses Jahr. Und sie tötet halt Keime ab, was bei stark besetzten Anlagen sicher von Vorteil ist. Ich würde auch wieder eine UVC verwenden wollen.

Der Eigenbau-Nexus wäre aus meiner Sicht einfach zu realisieren. Der Charme dieser Art von Filter ist einfach das er kompakt ist. Im Grunde ist es ja nichts anderes, als zwei nacheinander geschaltete Helix Kammern in einen Behälter gesetzt.

Und was die Algen im Nexus angeht, die werden sich meiner Meinung nach auch im unbewegten Helix festsetzen können. Wir reden hier nicht von einer Feinfilterung wie bei anderen Filteranlagen, aber das muss dann der Teichbesitzer entscheiden, wie klar er sein Wasser haben will.


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von einer Feinfilterung wie bei anderen Filteranlagen, aber das muss dann der Teichbesitzer entscheiden, wie klar er sein Wasser haben will.



Mir reicht klares Wasser und das geht mit dem Helixfilter.
Mehrkammerfilter haben auch klares Wasser gemacht ohne feine Siebe. Die Porung von Japanmatten, Filterschwamm oder Bürsten ist auch viel größer.
Schau mal hier nach der feinsten Porung und ob dir das Wasser klar genug ist.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqg6lstVgVo_


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

Das Video kenne ich bereits. Schon 2-3 mal angesehen. Deswegen wollte ich anfangs auch immer Bürsten oder ähnliches nehmen.
Wo er den Teich gebaut hat gab es auch noch kein Helix.
In der heutigen Zeit würde ich allerdings darauf setzten, weil es Vorteile in der Besiedlungsfläche bietet und auch in der Reinigung. 
Dies ermöglicht wiederum Filteranlagen die kompakter ausfallen können. 
Aber man sieht, dass es auch ohne Filter mit SPS Steuerung und Sensoren funktionieren kann.


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Mir reicht klares Wasser und das geht mit dem Helixfilter.
> Mehrkammerfilter haben auch klares Wasser gemacht ohne feine Siebe. Die Porung von Japanmatten, Filterschwamm oder Bürsten ist auch viel größer.
> Schau mal hier nach der feinsten Porung und ob dir das Wasser klar genug ist.
> 
> ...



Mann, Mann, du glaubst dem auch alles, wenn du dich mal an alle erinnern würdest, redest du feststellen wie oft er sich "leider" selbst wiederspricht. Sorry Koi Blog ist nicht meine Kenntnisstand. Somit gebe ich da nur bedingt was drauf.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

In diesem Fall geht es nur um den gezeigten Blog, nicht um alle anderen.


----------



## mitch (23. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> und ganz früher gab es keine Koi in Deutschland



dann bin ich älter als alt  meine ersten 5 Koi hatte ich 1985  nur mit Teich + Filterteich - das ging auch


----------



## Geisy (23. Jan. 2016)

Hier noch einer der nur mit Helix filtert.




_View: https://youtu.be/r7vvYTftqHo_


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

Ich finde der Teich im Video hat schönes Wasser. Optisch sieht es einfach gesund aus. Glasklares Wasser ist in meinen Augen immer etwas unnatürlich. Aber da möchte ich nur für mich reden.


----------



## Michael H (24. Jan. 2016)

Morsche

Das Problem das ich mit diesen YouTube Video's habe , ist das die mir zeigen können was sie wollen .
Kann ja alles Schön und Gut sein und Prima Funktionieren , aber ist es in der Realität auch so .

Ich kann auch ein Video machen im Frühjahr , kurz danach ich den Teich ein wenig Geschrubt haben und vielleicht noch 1/3 Wasser wechsel gemacht habe . Lass das ganze dann durch 2 Kaffeefilter laufen und Verspreche euch im Video das ich sonst nicht am Teich habe .
Wenns du läuft glauben mir das auch noch welche ....

Ansonsten Gefällt mir diese Filterart , wenn die entsprechende Vorfilterung davor ist meiner Meinug nach


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2016)

Und ich hab heuer immer noch keine UVC und laut Labor sollen auch die Bakterienanzahlen weniger als im See sein. Gute wie schlechte.  Ich hab kein Helix Abteil und Filter nur über CS2 und VLCFF. Gut manchmal hab ich grün ja und . Manche Frauen gehen dafür extra ins Spa um sich das auf die Haut zu schmieren.
Aber ich bin auch bekennender Freund von Algen. Und so verweichlicht wie das einige gern hätten sind die Koi nicht.
Wir machen das erst durch unsere Haltung. Sperr mal ein Rudel __ Wildkarpfen in einen Koiteich , die haben die gleichen Probleme bei zu großen Besatz.


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

Kannst du dir vorstellen das dein VLCFF auch ohne Vorfilter funktioniert? WP3D hat dies so mit sehr sehr klarem Wasser. Die Bilder von dem Wasser hier im Forum sind ein Traum. 
Gruss Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Vlcff? Bitte nochmal kurz für mich ausschreiben.


----------



## Michael H (24. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Vlcff? Bitte nochmal kurz für mich ausschreiben.


Damenunterbekleidung = Strumpfhose , Leggings


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Florian 

Schau mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-filterung-durch-leggings.42523/#post-467044


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Ach das Ding. Ja das habe ich schon mehrfach bewundert. So einfach und doch so gut.


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Jan. 2016)

Frage!

Verändert sich die Wassermenge nicht stark, wenn die Leggings teilweis oder stark verschmutzt ist?


----------



## muh.gp (24. Jan. 2016)

Ich hatte das Teil auch schon im Einsatz, allerdings vor der Installation des Vliesers. Vor allem, wenn ich Stärke Eintrübungen hatte, z.B. nach dem Einsetzen von Pflanzen und es funktionierte hervorragend. Für eine dauerhafte Installation ist mir das System aber zu aufwendig...


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Kannst du dir vorstellen das dein VLCFF auch ohne Vorfilter funktioniert? WP3D hat dies so mit sehr sehr klarem Wasser. Die Bilder von dem Wasser hier im Forum sind ein Traum.
> Gruss Norbert


Jup Norbert, keine Frage aber wenn man die Woche über unterwegs ist kann man keine Säcke wechseln aber der CS2 macht zur Not auch 2 Wochen seinen Dienst ohne das jemand da ist.
Schlimmsten Fall wird nur im Kreis gepumpt


----------



## Geisy (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Rene

Ich bin deiner Meinung das es ohne feines Gewebe/Sieve als Vorfilter geht.
Robert bestätigt das z.B. hier mit Bürsten und langen Reinigungsintervallen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/513594/

Nun komme ich wieder zum Helixfilter und verstehe nicht wo das Problem gesehen wird bei einem groben Vorfilter?
Der grobe Dreck bleibt dann unter dem Helix und das feine dazwischen. Alle zwei Tage wird umgerührt und abgelassen.

Selbst dei EBF und TF gibt es Anlagen die dann noch mit Helix unbewegt arbeiten. Durch die geringere Schmutzbelastung muß man da sehr selten umrühren und bekommt den Dreck nach der langen Zeit aber immer noch raus. 
Ein TF mit 60µm Gewebe läßt mehr durch als ein TF mit 30µm Gewebe, vielleicht kann einer was zum Helix sagen bei dem Unterschied.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ein TF mit 60µm Gewebe läßt mehr durch als ein TF mit 30µm Gewebe, vielleicht kann einer was zum Helix sagen bei dem Unterschied.


 sobald der TF 40µm eingebaut ist (noch ist mir das h2o zu kalt) kann ich was dazu sagen, hab ja auch __ Hel-x im IBC nach dem TF


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

hier mal eine Seite von Mario Barthelme, die einzelnen hinterlegten Seiten könnt ihr bestimmt selber aufmachen:

http://www.cool-waters.de/wissenswertes/allgemeines/index.html


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2016)

Heute möchte ich mal darüber diskutieren wie kompakt man einen Filter im Grunde bauen kann.
Dazu folgender Entwurf.
Machbar oder nicht machbar? 
Gehen wir von einem Besatz von 5-8 Fischen aus.


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2016)

machbar...jedoch würde ich zwei IBC hinter dem TF nutzen...IBC mit bewegten Helix und dann IBC mit ruhenden Helix und eingeplanter Pumpenkammer.

Einen 1000 l IBC vernünftig zu unterteilen, ist jedoch nicht ganz einfach, da dieser doch an manchen Stellen sehr gewölbt ist. Daher die Meinung - 2 IBC (gibt es auch in 800 l Gesamtvolumen).

Um einen Filter in einer solch kompakten Bauweise aufzustellen, sollte man ihn lieber aus entsprechenden Material anfertigen lassen. (ist natürlich etwas teurer)


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2016)

Dann reduziert man es eben auf rein bewegtes Helix.
Die Pumpe setzt man in einen Gitterkob.
Dann braucht man auch nichts zu unterteilen.
Wäre das eine bessere Alternative für eine kompakte Bauweise mit IBC?

Die Anfertigung einer solchen Kammer wäre sicherlich auch eine Option.


----------



## Geisy (25. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Rico

Man kann doch in den IBC eine Regentonne stellen und darin noch was kleineres als Pumpenkammer.
Oder direkt Pflanzcontainer so wie hier:DIY nexus 310 cleaning time - YouTube


Gruß
Norbert

P.S. So eine Regentonne die unten mit 10mm gelocht ist hätte ich noch abzugeben. In der Mitte hat sie ein Loch für DN160 Rohr.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2016)

Also würde es im Endeffekt ausreichen um einen 20.000 Liter Teich zu bewirtschaften?

Wenn man bei den Kammern nochmal 10cm Überlaufschutz abzieht, wären es ja immer noch 700-800 Liter Volumen mit entsprechender Helix Füllung. 
Ist sowas denn ausreichend?


----------



## dizzzi (25. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Heute möchte ich mal darüber diskutieren wie kompakt man einen Filter im Grunde bauen kann.
> Dazu folgender Entwurf.
> Machbar oder nicht machbar?
> Gehen wir von einem Besatz von 5-8 Fischen aus.
> ...


Mit was für Kosten und Bauzeit rechnest du bei deiner Konstruktion?
LG

Udo


----------



## tosa (25. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn man bei den Kammern nochmal 10cm Überlaufschutz abzieht, wären es ja immer noch 700-800 Liter Volumen mit entsprechender Helix Füllung.
> Ist sowas denn ausreichend?


du kannst ohne Probleme darin ca. 1/3-1/2 Helix reinmachen, bei deinem Besatz und Größe müssten dort so ca. 100-150l Helix ausreichen. Nachkippen kannst du immer noch... ein zuviel an Helix gibt es nicht, ausser man kann es nicht mehr bewegen. bei 100-150l Helix könnte das auch der Luftheber verwirbeln.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Mit was für Kosten und Bauzeit rechnest du bei deiner Konstruktion?
> LG
> 
> Udo


Bauzeit würde ich sagen 3-4 Tage.
1 Tag graben
1 Tag mauern
1 Tag die Komponenten zusammenbauen
1 Tag Puffer

Kosten grob kalkuliert zu Neupreisen.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2016)

Vielleicht kann man statt der Rohrpumpe auch einen Luftheber in den IBC setzen, oder schafft es noch einen 400er Schacht im Keller unter zu bringen. Dann sollte man aber vielleicht keinen 1.000l IBC nehmen, sonst wird es sehr eng. Habe mal hin und her gerechnet und es würde auch noch kompakter gehen, aber dass muss man dann abwägen. Wenn man nirgendwo mehr zwischen kommt, kann man die Behälter nicht mehr verbinden.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bauzeit würde ich sagen 3-4 Tage.
> 1 Tag graben
> 1 Tag mauern
> 1 Tag die Komponenten zusammenbauen
> ...



Hi Flo,

entweder Du bist Bob, der Baumeister oder ein gnadenloser Optimist... 

Wenn Du baust, bitte ich um eine "Echtzeit-Doku"! Wenn Du es dann im den Zeitfenster schaffst, verpflichte ich dich 2017 für meinen Ausbau...


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2016)

Für den 2x2 Filterkeller?  4  Tage Urlaub vorausgesetzt sollte das doch gehen. Ja mei wenns 5-6 Tage werden....


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2016)

Oder 7 oder 8


----------



## Michael H (25. Jan. 2016)

Hallo
Oder noch länger , ich kenn einen der hat fast ein Jahr gebaut .....


----------



## mitch (25. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bauzeit würde ich sagen 3-4 Tage.


und bitte dem Zement/beton auch etwas Zeit zum abbinden/aushärten geben.
 hast du Sandboden oder einen Bagger


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2016)

Mein zweiter Vorname ist Bagger.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Jan. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Oder noch länger , ich kenn einen der hat fast ein Jahr gebaut .....


 
Ha, den kenne ich auch! Reden wir jetzt von dir oder mir? Oder gibt es sogar noch weitere Dauerbauer...


----------



## Michael H (26. Jan. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ha, den kenne ich auch! Reden wir jetzt von dir oder mir? Oder gibt es sogar noch weitere Dauerbauer...


Morsche
Da gibt es bestimmt noch mehr von der Sorte hier .

Wenn ich mich nur an den Ringanker zurück Erinnere . Bis das alles eingeschalt und ausgerichtet war ( alleine ) das dauerte ewig . Vor allem da biste 2 Tage am Schufften und sieht nichts davon . Das Betonieren war noch das schnellste daran .


----------



## Teich4You (26. Jan. 2016)

Wir reden aber immer noch vom Filterkeller, ja? 
Den Teich kann ich natürlich nicht in 4-5 Tagen bauen.


----------



## mitch (26. Jan. 2016)

Hi Flo,

ich wollte meinen FK auch erst kleiner machen, bin aber im nachhinein froh das er doch etwas größer geworden ist.

Besorg dir erst mal den IBC - dann kannst du dir leichter vorstellen wie eng es im FK zugeht


----------



## dizzzi (26. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bauzeit würde ich sagen 3-4 Tage.
> 1 Tag graben
> 1 Tag mauern
> 1 Tag die Komponenten zusammenbauen
> ...


...Und wie hast du die 20.000 Liter errechnet, die deine Anlage reinigen/versorgen soll? Oder ist das nur ein Schätzwert? Ich bin ja noch ein Frischling, aber ich stelle mir das ziemlich schwer vor. Wasservolumen ausrechnen ist kein Problem. Aber die benötigte Hardware ausrechnen/kalkulieren, selber zusammen bauen, und dann noch die benötigte Reinigung zu erzielen.
LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (26. Jan. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ha, den kenne ich auch! Reden wir jetzt von dir oder mir? Oder gibt es sogar noch weitere Dauerbauer...


Klar gibt es weitere, sonst wäre ja ab morgen Langeweile angesagt. 
Mein Filterkeller Bau ich schon bestimmt 12 Jahre


----------



## Teich4You (26. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ...Und wie hast du die 20.000 Liter errechnet, die deine Anlage reinigen/versorgen soll? Oder ist das nur ein Schätzwert? Ich bin ja noch ein Frischling, aber ich stelle mir das ziemlich schwer vor. Wasservolumen ausrechnen ist kein Problem. Aber die benötigte Hardware ausrechnen/kalkulieren, selber zusammen bauen, und dann noch die benötigte Reinigung zu erzielen.
> LG
> 
> Udo



Die Menge des Teichvolumens ergibt sich natürlich aus der Planung der Teichform und eines angestrebten Besatzes.
Ich lande in diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder bei rund 20.000 Liter.

Um eine ausreichende Reinigungsleistung zu gewährleisten gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Man kann sich diese z.B. anhand der Fütterung und der verwendeten Filtermaterialien ausrechnen.
Dazu gibt es Online-Rechentools.
Weiterhin habe ich mitlerweile mit jede Menge Menschen geredet, geguckt wie groß deren Besatz ist, wie groß das Teichvolumen ist und welche Art der Filterung sie einsetzen.
Aus allen diesen Dingen habe ich meine Schlüsse gezogen und bin bei dem Konzept des Kompakt-Filterkeller gelandet.
Merke:
Je besser die Vorfilterung ist, desto weniger hat der nachfolgende Biofilter zu tun und je seltener muss er gereinigt werden.
Wenn ich dieser Erkenntnise mit einem mir zur Verfügung stehenden Budget kombinieren, dann lande ich bei einem Filter der einen realtiv Preiswerten Trommelfilter als Vorfilter nutzt, das Filtermedium Helix im Biofilter und einen Luftheber verwendet, anstatt einer richtigen Pumpe.

Du merkst, es hat auch viel mit der Eigenen Überzeugung zu tun. Zumindest bei mir, da ich nicht erst tausende Teiche bereisen möchte und auch nicht alle Geräte testen kann. Beim stöbern und recherchieren wirst du auch feststellen, dass verschiedene Menschen ganz unterschiedliche Wege verfolgen an ihren Teichen und zum Trotz anderer Meinungen gute Ergebnisse in Form von gesunden Fischen erzielen. Dies zeigt, dass jeder Teich ein kleiner Sonderfall ist, den es auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse und Möglichkeiten abzustimmen gilt.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Flo,
> 
> ich wollte meinen FK auch erst kleiner machen, bin aber im nachhinein froh das er doch etwas größer geworden ist.
> 
> Besorg dir erst mal den IBC - dann kannst du dir leichter vorstellen wie eng es im FK zugeht



Hallo Mitch. Ich habe bereits einen 1000er IBC da.

Ich bitte aber alle anderen auch zu berücksichtigen, dass nichts von dem was ich hier an Plänen vorstelle in Stein gemeißelt ist und naturgemäß Abweichungen in der Ausführung unterliegen kann, die man berücksichtigen sollte. Erst wenn ich fertig bin, kann man mit Sicherheit sagen, was wirklich funktioniert hat und was eben nicht.


----------



## mitch (26. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits einen 1000er IBC da.


na dann stell dir mal vor das dir was im FK herunterfällt, oder du unten was anschrauben musst - da zählt dann jeder cm den du platz um den IBC hast.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Jan. 2016)

Ich gebe dir völlig Recht Mitch. Das macht dann nicht sehr viel Spass.
Gleichzeitig muss ich zusehen, dass ich den Filter bei mir im Garten unterbrigen kann. 
Entweder ziehe ich das Ganze in die Länge, oder ich baue es rechteckig. 
Beides stellt mich nicht ganz zufrieden. Habe ebenso schon überlegt einen Vorfilter ganz woanders zu platzieren als die Biologie.
Dies würde lange Rohrleitungen nach sich ziehen, aber man könnte die Dinge besser im Garten verstecken.
Wie erwähnt möchte ich bitten zu berücksichtigen, dass dies alles nur vorläufige Planungen und Ideen sind. 
Nichts was ich wehement verteidigen möchte.


----------



## mitch (26. Jan. 2016)

Hi Flo,

denk auch daran wie du den FK abdecken willst - lange Bretter/ Balken kosten mehr


----------



## Teich4You (26. Jan. 2016)

Über eine Abdeckung habe ich mir bisher nur am Rand gedanken gemacht. 
Aus dem Augenwinkel betrachtet war es immer eine Holz/Bretter-Konstruktion.
Welche anderen Möglichkeiten wären denkbar?
Sicherlich spielt der Schutz gegen Frost auch eine größere Rolle, ebenso wie eine eventuelle Daämmung gegen Geräuschbelästigung durch automatisch spülende Filter.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Jan. 2016)

Nach langer Überlegung möchte ich verkünden, dass ich das Koiteich-Projekt abbrechen möchte.

Sicherlich bin ich niemandem Rechenschafft schuldig, aber da ihr mich auf diesem Weg begleitet habt, der auch ab und an anstrengend war, möchte ich mich trotzdem dazu äußern.

Ich habe jetzt wochenlang geplant und jede Menge Zeit investiert.

Selten habe ich in so einer kurzen Zeitspanne so viele Dinge gelernt und so viele neue Leute getroffen. 

Nachdem ich etliche Entwürfe von Teichen und Filteranlagen gezeichnet und berechnet habe, hunderte Youtube-Videos gesehen und etliche Diskussionen geführt habe, musste ich langsam feststellen, dass das Projekt zu viel von mir abverlangt und eine gewisse Unruhe auslöst.

Ich habe gelernt, dass ein Koiteich etwas Besonderes darstellt und ein sehr schönes Hobby sein kann. Die großen Fische üben auch eine große Faszination aus, der ich auch längst verfallen bin. Die Bewirtschaftung so eines Teiches stellt aber einige Anforderungen, die ich nicht ohne weiteres umsetzen kann bzw. möchte.

Ich habe bisher immer nach dem Motto gelebt nicht zu viele Abhängigkeiten zu schaffen, so dass ich viel Freiraum für eigene Entscheidungen im Leben habe. Ein richtig angelegter Koiteich mit entsprechenden Fischen würde mir da einfach zu viel Freiraum nehmen. Ein ausführliches Teichmanagement und eine große Anlage im Garten verbrauchen dementsprechend auch Ressourcen wie Zeit, Muße und Geld. Außerdem besteht das Risiko einer Ausuferung dieses Hobby, weil es wirklich süchtig machen kann.

Nachdem ich die letzten Tage noch einmal in mich gegangen bin, musste ich feststellen, dass ich in Wirklichkeit nicht bereit bin all dies in ausreichendem Maße zu leisten.

Jetzt möchte ich mich nochmal bei allen Beteiligten bedanken die hier mitgewirkt haben. Ich denke wir haben alle in irgendeiner Form von diesem Thread profitiert.

Vielen Dank.



PS: Bitte verwechselt dies nicht mit einem Abschied aus dem Forum, denn mir gefällt es hier sehr gut und das Hobby Gartenteich wird mich auch weiterhin begleiten. Und es gibt ja auch noch andere Dinge, außer reine Koiteiche, die man bauen kann!


----------



## krallowa (27. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben und manchmal mit etwas Abstand betrachtet und drüber nachgedacht sieht die Sache dann wieder anders aus.
Aber danke für die vielen Infos in dieser Diskussion, manchmal reicht es einfach nur zu lesen um Ideen zu bekommen. Gern mehr davon.
Also danke und bis zum nächsten Fred


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Jan. 2016)

Eigentlich fehlen mir die Worte!

Aber Hochachtung vor deiner Entscheidung, sie kommt für mich recht spät, und deshalb glaube ich auch nicht das sie endgültig ist. Der Virus ist drinnen!


----------



## dizzzi (27. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nach langer Überlegung möchte ich verkünden, dass ich das Koiteich-Projekt abbrechen möchte.
> 
> Sicherlich bin ich niemandem Rechenschafft schuldig, aber da ihr mich auf diesem Weg begleitet habt, der auch ab und an anstrengend war, möchte ich mich trotzdem dazu äußern.
> 
> ...


Hi Flo,

das ist genau der Grund, warum Koi's wohl erst bei mir einziehen werden, wenn ich beruflich nicht so unter Dampf bin. Sprich: Ich bin in Rente. Ich finde es gut, wenn jemand sich nach anfänglicher Begeisterung sich auch selber kritisch hinterfragt. Aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. Und es gibt ja auch Fische, die sich, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, alleine ernähren können.

LG

Udo


----------



## fiseloer (27. Jan. 2016)




----------



## mitch (27. Jan. 2016)

Hi Flo,

aber dein jetziger Teich bleibt doch? - da kannst du ja noch etwas Erfahrung sammeln, bis du dann in ein paar Jahren soweit bist um was größeres anzugehen.


gute Entscheidung


----------



## muh.gp (27. Jan. 2016)

Hut ab! Deine Konsequenz beeindruckt!

Man(n) muss Träume nicht immer gleich realisieren, aber weiter träumen ist erlaubt!


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> aber dein jetziger Teich bleibt doch?



Hi Mitch, ja der Teich bleibt. Ganz ohne Bauprojekt wird das Jahr aber wohl nicht vergehen. Gartenteich 3.0 wäre die Alternative. Wenn es soweit ist lasse ich euch natürlich daran teilhaben. Bis dahin...


----------



## Teich4You (7. Apr. 2016)

Traum oder Realität?


----------



## Zacky (7. Apr. 2016)

machbar


----------



## dizzzi (7. Apr. 2016)

Wie wird den der Baum gepflegt?


----------



## muh.gp (8. Apr. 2016)

Heißt es nicht: "Wer Visionen hat, soll zum Arzt gehen"? 

Sieht doch geil aus und sicherlich machbar. Das Jahr ist noch jung, mach es zu deinem Projekt!

Die Pflege des Baums? Liegende Leiter oder Diele oder eben einen Neoprenanzug...


----------



## Michael H (8. Apr. 2016)

Morsche

Ein baum im Teich .... Verrückt 

Alles ist machbar , jeder wie er will und anders erst recht ..


----------



## samorai (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo "Zahlenverdreher"!
Deine Idee mit dem Baum im Teich, ist eine glatte Herrausforderung an Deinen Teich und dir selbst, darüber solltest Du dir bewußt sein.
Auch wenn andere schreiben; alles ist machbar, werfen sich bei diesen Thema so viele Fragen auf, das zwei Hände nicht reichen werden.


----------



## tosa (8. Apr. 2016)

Na, dann guck mal hier....

http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic24306-0-asc-0.html


----------



## Michael H (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Tja , nun bin ich mal wieder Gespannt wie es hier weiter geht , scheint ja voll Komplieziert zu sein so einen Baum im Teich.
Nungut , hört dann besser mit auf , ist voll schwer , mach dir BESSER ein Hochbeet innen Garten und Pflanz Schneebälle oder ne andere Art von Gemüse ......


----------



## samorai (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael, ich weiß wir haben noch ne Rechnung offen,  ....das war aber ein Bild und dazu gibt es manchmal  Gedanken.

Zurück zum Thema: Klein aber mein   

und unecht! Würden dann schon ein paar Fragen weniger sein!


----------



## der_odo (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

eine Weide wäre am besten geeignet, da diesem Baum die Feuchte nichts ausmacht. Außerdem zieht der Baum aufgrund des sehr schnellen Wachstums ordentlich Schadstoffe aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Michael H (9. Apr. 2016)

Morsche
Sieht man ja dann , wenn der eine Baum am Arsch geht warum auch immer , versuchste es mit dem nächsten und gut ist .


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Weide wäre am besten geeignet, da diesem Baum die Feuchte nichts ausmacht. Außerdem zieht der Baum aufgrund des sehr schnellen Wachstums ordentlich Schadstoffe aus dem Wasser.


*Korkenzieher-Weide – Wikipedia*
Einen Ast einer Korkenzieher-Weide hatte ich über Jahre in einem Teichmini stecken. Zum Bewurzeln und dann drin gelassen, weil es nett aus sah. 
Hat nicht wirklich viel Wachstum zu gelegt. Mag an den wenigen Nährstoffen gelegen haben. Ist aber auch im Wasser steckend winterhart.
Somit Kiestonne in den Teich stellen. Oberen Rand bisschen schick machen und einen Ast einer Korkenzieher-Weide da rein ist kein Problem.
Meinen Ast habe ich jetzt wieder in einem Topf im Boden und da hat er so zugelegt dass ich Ihn jetzt wohl in unser Waldstück bringe.


----------



## tosa (9. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Totto,

Ganz schlaue Idee.....

http://green-24.de/forum/weide-schaeden-durch-wurzeln-t1894.html

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weiden_(Botanik)


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> 
> Ganz schlaue Idee.....


Hm, was willst du mir jetzt sagen?
Das eine Weide lange Wurzeln bekommt um an das Wasser zu kommen?
Also, bei mir waren die Wurzeln nicht besonders, da die Pflanze im Wasser stand. Denke wenn die in einer wie oben genannten Kiestonne im Wasser als Insel steht wird da wohl über Jahre nix weiter passieren. Irgend wann wird Sie zu groß und muss dann durch einen neuen Ast getauscht werden.


----------



## tosa (9. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hm, was willst du mir jetzt sagen?
> Das eine Weide lange Wurzeln bekommt um an das Wasser zu kommen?
> Also, bei mir waren die Wurzeln nicht besonders, da die Pflanze im Wasser stand. Denke wenn die in einer wie oben genannten Kiestonne im Wasser als Insel steht wird da wohl über Jahre nix weiter passieren. Irgend wann wird Sie zu groß und muss dann durch einen neuen Ast getauscht werden.



Und wie entfernst du den ganzen Baum mit Wurzel wenn diese im Teich stehen?

Es würde z.b. Mit einer Pflanze, auch einem passenden Baum mit diesen Ringen gehen:

* defekter Link entfernt *

Und diese dann mit Folie von außen einfassen.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Apr. 2016)

Es soll ja spannend bleiben.


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2016)

Hi Flo,

baust du jetzt einen Wassergraben um das Haus


----------



## Michael H (25. Apr. 2016)

Hallo

Oha , nun wird doch gebaut ....
Hoffe du denkst an die ganzen Anregungen dir du in den Verschiedenen Foren bekommen hast .

Ansonsten weißte ja man baut immer 3 mal .....


----------



## Teich4You (26. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> baust du jetzt einen Wassergraben um das Haus


Den Traum von der Burg mit eigenem Graben hatte ich schon als Kind. 



Michael H schrieb:


> Hoffe du denkst an die ganzen Anregungen dir du in den Verschiedenen Foren bekommen hast .


Aber hallo!


----------



## krallowa (26. Apr. 2016)

Moin,

hoffe das du jetzt in Ruhe planst und handelst.
Du hast vor 9 Monaten deinen ersten Teich gebaut (was sicher auch ein paar Euro gekostet hat) und nun fällt dir auf das alles zu klein zu wenig durchdacht und nicht zukunftsorientiert gebaut wurde.
Immerhin zeigst du uns das man aus Fehlern lernen kann und zur Not "ALLES" neu machen muss.
Schreib bitte im neuen Thema mit neuem Teich auch mal die Unterschiede zum alten Teich und warum du was anders machst.
Jeder macht Fehler und warum sollen andere nicht daraus lernen.
Ich finde es sehr gut das du uns daran teilhaben lässt.
Hau rein, der Sommer naht.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (26. Apr. 2016)

Für 5-6 Goldfische wäre der Teich ausreichend gewesen.
Das Problem sind die Koi. Aber genau diese mag ich mitlerweile viel lieber als die Goldfische.
Der Teich war nur 1,30m und hatte zu wenig Volumen.
Darin Koi zu überwintern, keinen großen Temperaturschwankungen auszusetzen, genügend Schwimmraum zu bieten und gesund zu halten ist sehr schwierig.
Es gab außerdem viele Falten der Folie und Kies im Teich. 
Darin sammelt sich Dreck und modert vor sich hin.
Wie gesagt, die Goldfische wären damit vielleicht noch zurecht gekommen, aber schöne und große Koi wie man sie sich wünscht, sicherlich nicht mehr.
Die Unterschiede zum neuen Teich werden schon auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen sein.
Dazu schreibe ich sicherlich auch noch was. Etwas Geduld bitte.
Gerne kann ich verraten das der alte Teich knapp 1.300,- EUR gekostet hat, mit allem drum und dran wie er zuletzt war. Von A-Z alles eingerechnet.
Und ich kann auch schon verraten das der neue Teich zwischen 6.000-10.000 EUR kosten wird. Das wird sich noch herausstellen.

Aber ich kann es nur nochmal betonen: *Es gibt nicht den einen Weg!* 
Und ich erkläre keinesfals meine Baudoku für optimal oder wegweisend. Es ist der Weg den ich für *MICH* als optimal gewählt habe um gesunde Fische zu halten und was zu meinem Budget, Fähigkeiten und anderen Randbedingungen passt.
Gruß
Flo


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Apr. 2016)

Meinen Respekt hast du, dass du zu deinen Fehlern stehst und diese nicht klammheimlich korrigierst, sondern alle daran teilhaben läßt.
Ich hab auch bei meinem Teichbau einiges gelernt. Große Schnitzer sind mir aber erspart geblieben, da ich die Erfahrung und Ratschläge vieler Forumsmitglieder dankend angenommen habe.
Aber ich seh es auch so wie du. Wenn man meint, dass man einen besseren Weg hat - ausprobieren und eventuell korrigieren.
Aber nur so geht es insgesamt für alle vorwärts.
Stell dir mal vor, keiner hätte die Idee des LH im Teich umgesetzt. (Gibt natürlich auch Szenarien, wo eine Pumpe besser ist.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Haggard (27. Apr. 2016)

Moin Moin Flo !

Mir gefällt Deine Doku, das wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich. Zwar hast Du viel zu tun und einige Hürden zu meistern, aber am Ende darf man auf sich stolz sein.
Wenn ich mir so die Bilder angucke, freue ich mich schon auf mein Bauvorhaben. Am Liebsten würde ich schon morgen beginnen, aber ich habe noch eine große Hürde zu meistern.
Jedenfalls super Sache und viel Spaß beim Bauen


----------



## Teich4You (28. Apr. 2016)

@muh.gp hat es schon angesprochen. Die Variante Hochteich ist heiß im Kurs. Aber da stellt sich mir eine Frage die ich bisher nicht selber beantworten konnte. Braucht es für so ein Vorhaben eine Baugenehmigung, oder Grenzabstände? Die Problematik die ich bei mir sehe ist, dass der Teich 50-80cm an der Grundstücksgrenze gebaut werden soll. Es grenzen ein privates und ein öffentliches Grundstück an. Ich konnte in diversen Foren und auch der Bauordnung bisher nichts brauchbaren finden. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem niedersächsischen Recht? Ohne zwingenden Grund möchte ich beim Bauamt der Gemeinde nicht nachfragen.


----------



## krallowa (28. Apr. 2016)

Moin,

solche Regelungen sind in der Ortssatzung niedergeschrieben.
Da muss man höllisch aufpassen, die eine Gemeinde sagt 3m Abstand, die nächste sagt "Alles unter 100.000 Liter  ist genehmigungsfrei und braucht auch keinen Mindestabstand". Einfach mal unverbindlich im Rathaus vorbeischauen und nachfragen.


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2016)

Und andere Gemeinden sagen dann wieder: Geräteschuppen müssen an die Grundstücksgrenze gebaut werden sonst 
Denn sie sind nur als Grenzbebauung Genehmigungsfrei bis x m²


----------



## Teich4You (29. Apr. 2016)

Nach meinen erneuten Recherchen gelten Teiche nicht als Gebäude. In Niedersachsen sind Teiche bis 100m³ Volumen genehmigungsfrei.* 

Ich bitte aber jeden diese Info selbst bei seiner Gemeinde einzuholen, da es doch immer wieder Unterschiede geben kann!*

Und da ich ohne Vision nicht weiter bauen kann, habe ich mir eine geschaffen:


----------



## muh.gp (29. Apr. 2016)

Wo ist das Fenster? 

Hochteich ist doch geil. Immer nahe dran! Aber die Isolierung nicht vergessen!


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Flo,
musst Du in den Teich steigen, wenn Du mal am Filter arbeiten willst? So wie das auf dem Bild 'rüberkommt, ist da kein Platz, oder täusche ich mich ?


----------



## Teich4You (29. Apr. 2016)

@muh.gp 
Über ein Fenster habe ich echt lange nachgedacht und auch schon viel gelesen.
Habe mir live auch schon mal eines angesehen.
Und alle 2 Wochen Putzen gehört wohl auch dazu.
Von der Seite sehen die Fische, für mich zumindest, echt nicht mehr so anschaulich aus. 
Sicherlich erkennt man Probleme besser und es ist ein nettes Gimmik, aber ich konnte mich noch nicht so durchringen.
Aber dafür ist ja auch noch Zeit. Wo man vernünftige Scheiben herbekommt weiß ich schon, ebenso wie man sie einbauen könnte.
Mal abwarten.

@RKurzhals 
Ja du täuscht dich. Es ist noch etwas Platz hinter dem Filterkeller. Vom Innenleben möchte ich aber noch nichts verraten. Da feile ich noch etwas um das Optimum heraus zu kitzeln. Dazu gehört eventuell auch eine Art Einstieg von der Seite. Auch hier mal abwarten.


----------



## troll20 (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Flo,
ich würde an statt Grünzeugs zur Straße lieber den Sichtzaun oder Mauer oder was auch immer zur Straße komplett durchführen. Nichts ist schlimmer als das Interesse von neugierigen Kindern die dann evtl.  im Teich landen oder gar mit irgendwas werfen. ....
Auch würde ich dort einen etwas breiteren laufbereich lassen.
An der Sichtwand könnte man dann auch schön im Sommer ein Sonnensegel montieren und im Winter eine Teichüberdachung


----------



## Teich4You (29. Apr. 2016)

@troll20 
Die Diskussion mit dem durchgehenden Sichtschutz führe ich mit meiner Frau schon länger. 
Ich bin ein Freund von lebenden Hecken. Meine Frau hat den Sichtschutz ins Gespräch gebracht.
Nur hohe Zäune haben auch immer etwas von Gefängnis finde ich.
Wir waren schon bei einem Bambushändler und haben uns für eine mögliche Sorte entschieden.
Die Hecken werden komplett blickdicht. Da geht dann auch niemand mehr durch. 
Warten wir es mal ab.
Aber danke für den Hinweis nochmal.


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Apr. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und da ich ohne Vision nicht weiter bauen kann, habe ich mir eine geschaffen:


 ..... schön, dass du zum Visualisieren auch SketchUp benutzt....
Ich hatte bei mir festgestellt, dass ich nach stundenlangem Designen in den Garten gegangen bin und mich gewundert habe, warum es dort so trostlos aussieht. Seitdem versuche ich etwas die Farben des Programms an den natürlichen Gegebenheiten anzupassen.
Also Wasser nicht azurblau wie in der Karibik sondern grünklar wie in deutschen Landen.....
Sonst ist der Aufschlag nach dem Visions-absturz so schmerzhaft.....


----------



## Teich4You (29. Apr. 2016)

Eine Vision muss hell am Himmel glänzen.

Nur so kann ich mich motivieren und meine Frau überzeugen! 

Von der Mondlandschaft und trüben Suppe habe ich momentan schon genug wie du vielleicht mit verfolgt hast.


----------



## Plätscher (29. Apr. 2016)

Nur mal so als Idee, neben dem Teich Brunnerringe verbuddeln und mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe das GW abpumpen. Dann kannst du weiter buddeln.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Apr. 2016)

Grundwasser Absenkungen sind leider auch genehmigungspflichtig. Ich mag den Hochteich. Der bietet auch viele schöne Vorteile. Außerdem bin ich dann jetzt schon fast fertig mit buddeln. Das ist auch ein schöner Gedanke. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Hecken werden komplett blickdicht. Da geht dann auch niemand mehr durch.


Mach einen billigen 80cm Maschendrahtzaun in die Hecke. Den Sieht man später nicht mehr. Rechtlich bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite von wegen Absperrung.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Apr. 2016)

Ist ein Hochteich an sich nicht schon eine Absperrung?


----------



## hollenowa (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Flo,
Deine Vision gefällt mir bin gespannt und werde Deine Bau Doku verfolgen.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Mai 2016)

So nun mal wieder was zum baulich/fachlichen.
Und zwar zum Kernstück des Koiteiches, der Filteranlage.
Die möchte ich gerne vorstellen, so das Interessierte sich Anregungen holen und die Pros nochmal drauf rumhacken können.
Ich habe die letzten Monate versucht so viele Ratschläge wie möchlich zu berücksichtigen und bin bei folgendem Entwurf gelandet.
Im Grunde steht es schon fest, aber ich nenne es gerne Entwurf, da ich Anregungen und Kritik gerne noch in meine Gedanken aufnehme.

Die Anlage soll in einem Keller untergebracht sein.
Also gemauerte Wände mit Schalsteinen.
An den Außenwänden und im Deckel gedämmt.
Der Keller bekommt eine Fläche von 2m Breite und 4m Länge.
Weiterhin wird er einen Schalstein höher gemauert als der eigentliche Teich, um eventuelle Überstauungen zu verkraften.
Die einzelnen Kammern werden mit einer flexiblen Dichtschlämme abgedichtet.

Grundsätzlich gibt es bei der Filterung meines Teiches einige Dinge die für mich feststanden.

1. Die Filteranlage soll als Schwerkraftsystem aufgebaut werden

2. Der Teichinhalt soll mindestens 1x pro Stunde durch den Filter kommen können.

3. Die gesamte Filteranlage soll einige Reserven haben.

4. Als Filtermedium soll HelX zum Einsatz kommen, da es unter anderem eine gute Reinigung auf kleinem Raum gewährleistet.

5. Ich möchte später überall rankommen können.

*Der Zulauf:*
Auf der angehängten Grafik ist zu erkennen, dass ich eine Standrohrkammer geplant habe. 
Ich bezeichne so eine Kammer einfach mal als Luxus, den ich mir gönne, da ich genügend Platz habe.
Somit kann ich später die drei Zuläufe bequem von oben öffnen und schließen, ohne in den Keller steigen zu müssen, oder dabei nass zu werden.

*Die mechanische Vorfilterung:*
Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich entschlossen alles gleich richtig an zu gehen.
Daher wird mein Vorfilter ein Trommelfilter aus PP.
Dieser hat für mich das beste Preis-Leistungsverhätnis.
Der Filter hat drei Zuläufe in DN 100.
Weiterhin habe ich mir nach meinen Wünschen einen Ausgang in DN 200 anbringen lassen, der nach unten weg geht.
Für spätere eventuelle Spielereien habe ich zwei Ausgänge in DN 110 behalten, die vorerst mit einem Stopfen verschlossen werden.

*Die Pumpe/der Luftheber:*
Ich möchte hier keine philosophische Diskussion entfachen.
Aus Sicht der Energieeffizienz habe ich mich für einen Luftheber entschieden.
Die Bauweise wird als LHoS erfolgen. 
Also ein Luftheber ohne Schacht.
Nach diversen Gesprächen hat mich diese Bauweise überzeugt.
Da es nicht sehr viele Leute gibt die so gebaut haben, ist natürlich immer ein wenig Spannung vorhanden. 
Der Luftheber wird bis zu einer DN 200 Druckdose als T-Stück auf eine Tiefe von 190-200cm hinunter geführt.
Dann wird es mit einer Reduzierung auf DN 160 weiter gehen und direkt in die Biokammer pusten.
Ich erhoffe mir damit an die 25m³ die Stunde bewegen zu können. 

*Die Biokammer:*
Die Ammonium und Nitrit Verunreinigungen möchte ich in einer großen Biokammer abbauen lassen. 
Diese ist mit rund 13% vom Teichinhalt recht großzügig geplant.
Als Medium soll belüftetes HelX eingesetzt werden.
Ich behalte mir vor die Kammer später mit einem Lochblech zu unterteilen.
Somit kann ich im letzten Drittel eventull noch einen Bereich für unbelüftetes/statisches Helix einrichten, der eine weitere Feinfilterung noch unterstützt.
Auf dem Grund der Biokammer soll es außerdem auch ein Lochblech, oder eine Auflage geben, die dafür sorgt, dass sich das Filtermaterial nicht zusammen mit dem Dreck absetzen kann. 

*Die Klarwasserkammer:*
Diese Kammer hat ihren Namen daher bekommen, da ich dort nochmal ein paar Japanmatten reinpacken möchte.
Ich hoffe so noch einige Schwebstoffe aus der Biokammer zurückzuhalten.
Weiterhin muss ich gestehen, dass mich das Thema Pumpe nicht ganz losgelassen hat.
Somit sehe ich einen weiteren Vorteil darin in diese Klarwasserkammer eine oder mehrere Rohrpumpen hängen zu können um das System auch ohne Luftheber weiter betreiben zu können.
*
Der Schmutzwasserbehälter:*
Da ich keinen direkten Kanalanschluss zur Verfügung habe und das Dreckwasser auch nicht ohne weiteres in meiner Regenwasserversickerung versickern lassen möchte, habe ich einen weiteren Behälter vorgesehen. 
Dieser wird nicht gemauert. 
In den Behälter sollen aus allen Kammern die Bodenabläufe enden. 
Ebenso die Schmutzwasserrinne des Trommelfilters.
Der Behälter bekommt eine Tauchpumpe mit Schwimmer spendiert, die mir das Wasser dann automatisch in den Garten Pumpt, oder wo ich es gerne haben möchte.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Mai 2016)

Sieht doch gut aus die Planung.
Und dem LHoS kann man nur aufgeschlossen gegenüber sein! Versuch macht kluch! Wird schon funktionieren.
Es wäre natürlich cool, wenn man in der Druckdose irgendwie einen Membranausströmer oder zumindest die Membran eines defekten Membranausströmers (rufe mal bei bgm an, der hatte manchmal beschädigte Membranplatten günstig....)einbauen könnte.
Oder eben die gelochte Kunststoffplatte.
Herbert seine Daten sind ja auch gut- da kann man beu dem LH200 schön den VErgleich sehen zwischen MEmbran und Lochplatte:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/meinungen-zum-luftheber.45873/page-12

Den LHoS leicht herausnehbar mit zwei Flexmuffen anschließen...
Und dort nicht soviel Beton reinhauen, falls Du docheinmal ein KG 500 versenken willst- und sei es nur aus Neugier, oder um noch die letzten0,5m³/h rauszukitzeln.


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2016)

Um den Keimdruck zu senken fehlt mir noch eine Amalgam Tauch-UVC, der Platz zum tauchen auch. Oder würde sich die Klarwasserkammer anbieten ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Teich4You (2. Mai 2016)

Du hast schon Recht Helmut. Die Uvc habe ich nicht eingezeichnet. Soll aber eine geben. Ob ganz vorne oder ganz hinten im System weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## wander-falke (2. Mai 2016)

Neulich in der Tüftlerei,.....



Teich4You schrieb:


> Nach langer Überlegung möchte ich verkünden, dass ich das Koiteich-Projekt abbrechen möchte.





 ... und ich dachte schon wir verlieren einen fähigen Querulanten




Teich4You schrieb:


> Traum oder Realität?



und dann hat's ihn doch gepackt,......​
 ... war doch klar



Teich4You schrieb:


> Es soll ja spannend bleiben.



und dann gibt er sich das volle Programm, den goldenen Schuß sozusagen......., denn er leidet bereits unter Entzugserscheinungen..........

hey, Bin ehrlich gespannt 


Teich4You schrieb:


> Bist nen Tüftler, was? Auf der Arbeit haben wir auch so einen. Der wird mit seinen Projekten nie fertig, weil er an allen Ecken und Ende Details nachbessern muss.


​
...Viel Glück bei der Umsetzung und das verdiente Bier wenn alles denn steht.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Flo,
ich würde die "Biokammer" unterteilen. Eine gleichmäßige Durchströmung wird schwer zu erzielen sein, und hierdurch wäre viel Volumen verschenkt. Ausgangs nur einer Stufe mit bewegtem __ Hel-X wird wohl viel Dreck durchgedrückt, da wäre eine größere zweite Stufe sinnvoller. Der Schmutzwasserbehälter könnte weiter links stehen, und in die Sammelkammer überlaufen. 
Eine der Schwachstellen meines Filterschachts ist nicht die fehlende Isolation der Abdeckung (die hat sich als unnötig erwiesen), sondern eine fehlende Lüftung. Die Feuchtigkeit ist durchweg sehr hoch, und entsprechend wirkt sich das aus. Eine Spülpumpe für den TroFi will ich dort nicht mehr reinstellen. Mein "Elektroverteiler" befindet sich demzufolge oberhalb des Schachts.
Kannst Du die BA/Zuleitung Skimmer teichseitig abdichten? Wenn nicht, würde ich vor der Sammelkammer an Zugschieber denken.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Mai 2016)

Denkst du die standrohre reichen nicht aus zum abdichten? Oder warum würdest du zugschieber nehmen? 

Der verteilerkasten wird garnicht in den Keller kommen. Maximal ein paar Steckdosen.  

Mal sehen wie laut der Trommler ist. Daran würde ich entscheiden ob die Abdeckung gedämmt werden muss.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich dachte eher an Arbeiten in der Sammelkammer, wo Wasser stört (Abdichten, Ändern etc). Wenn das mit Standrohr geht, warum nicht, war nur ein Gedanke.
bei Dämmung dachte ich eher an die Wärmedämmung. Eine Schalldämmung würde ich dann maximal über dem Trommler anbringen (am lautesten wird wohl die Kreiselpumpe für die Düsen sein).


----------



## Teich4You (3. Mai 2016)

Eine extra Schalldämmung hatte ich nicht im Sinn. Wenn dann Wärmedämmung die wohl auch den Schall etwas mit dämmen wird. Ein Bekannter hat seinen Keller auch nicht nach oben gedämmt. Auch keine Folie oder ähnliches gegen Regen. Dort gibt es keine Probleme im Winter oder ähnliches.
Bei mir sehe ich das schon kritischer, da es ein reiner Hochteich wird. Ich habe also allgemein schon dafür zu sorgen, dass die Temperaturen relativ konstant bleiben. Somit möchte ich eigentlich auch den Filterkeller gut dämmen. Vielleicht kann man eine Art Lüftungsschlitz mit vorsehen.
Wenn es in den Keller rein regnet finde ich das bei mir auch kontraproduktiv, da ich ja eine Wanne mauere. Einen Bodenablauf im trockenen Bereich kann ich nicht bauen, da von unten eventuell Wasser rein drücken würde. Bleibt wohl nur das Verdeck mit einer Folie unten drunter zu versehen und leicht schräg zu einer Seite zu montieren, damit Regen ablaufen kann.
Der Trommler hat einen Deckel. Vielleicht reicht das schon gegen die Geräusche. Ansonsten könnte man ihn ja vielleicht auch nochmal separat einhausen. Wobei mein Wasserfall, vom kleinen Ex-Teich, hatte letztes Jahr auch niemanden gestört von den Nachbarn. Auf 5-10m haben sich die Geräusche verflogen.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bleibt wohl nur das Verdeck mit einer Folie unten drunter zu versehen und leicht schräg zu einer Seite zu montieren



Hi Flo, wenn der FK Belag aus echtem Holz wird sehe ich Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit desselben


----------



## wander-falke (4. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn es in den Keller rein regnet finde ich das bei mir auch kontraproduktiv, da ich ja eine Wanne mauere.



Mit etwas Gefälle in der FK zu deinem Schmutzwasserbehälter am tiefsten Punkt in den du eine Bilgenpumpe, oder kleine Schmutzwasserpumpe einlegen willst bekommst du auch das bischen Regenwasser im FK weg.

Ich find dass der FK,- zusätzlich mit Folie abgedeckt, nicht "atmen " kann und mit der Zeit voll Schmodder ist.
(Erfahrung aus einem kleinen abgedeckten mit Dichtschlämme behandelten Filterkeller)


----------



## Teich4You (4. Mai 2016)

Achso, ja der Schmutzwasserbehälter ist *nicht *so geplant das er in den Boden eingelassen ist. Dann würde er im Grund-/Schichtenwasser stehen. 
Also kann man das nicht einfach so ablaufen lassen.
Ich werde das lange Wochenende jetzt nochmal ein wenig mit der Wasserproblematik spielen.
Das Wetter soll ja durchgehend gut werden. Vielleicht ergibt sich da noch eine Lösung.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)

Der Teich ist nun neu vermessen.
Warum neu?
Weil sich bei den Bodenarbeiten immer mal wieder einige unvorhergesehen Dinge ereignen.
Man findet ein Rohr, ein Fundament, usw......
Alles in allem bin ich jedoch ganz dicht dran an meiner Planung, was die Umrisse angeht.

Da ich vom einem ebenerdigen Teich, auf Grund von Schichten/Grundwasser, zu einem Hochteich gewechselt bin, hat sich allerdings der Filteraufbau verändert.
Der Filter liegt nun komplett hinter dem Teich. 
Was vorher als L-Filter gedacht war, hätte zu einer recht ovalen Tiefenzone geführt.
Durch die Umplanung hat die große tiefe Zone nun eine etwas andere Form bekommen, die sicherlich nicht strömungsoptimal ist.

Ich habe viele Ideen, wollte aber mal in die Runde fragen, wie ihr die 2 Bodenabläufe und die 4 110er Rückläufe um den Teich verteilen würdet.

Anbei noch einige Randbedingungen:
-Es werden 2x Bodenabläufe verbaut und Minimum 4x DN 110 Rückläufe.
-Die Ecken auf der westlichen Seite und im Süden können noch abgeschrägt werden.
-Die Rückläufe müssen alle von der letzten Filterkammer kommend ausgehen.
-Auf der Seite der Grundstücksgrenze können keine Rohre verlegt werden. 
-Man kann Rückläufe direkt durch die Mauer in den Teich, oder durch den Keller und von links kommend in den Teich führen.
-Weiterhin ist zu beachten, dass der Teich 85cm über Rasenkante heraus schauen wird. 

 

Es wird ja viel von der "optimalen" Strömung gesprochen. 
Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob ich mir da nicht zu viele Gedanken mache und Strömungsdefizite, also auch den Drecktransport, mit einer zeitlich gesteuerten Pumpe, oder einem Luftheber im Teich umgehe und dafür aber eine einfache Rohrführung realisiere.

Zb wie hier dargestellt:

 
Die Bodenabläufe würde ich hier beide in der tiefen Zone platzieren.
Den Dreck aus dem flachen Bereich würde ich versuchen mit einer Strömungspumpen heraus zu bewegen

Ein Hauptzielziel müsste es doch sein, das Teichwasser ordentlich zu durchmischen, damit die Wirkung des Filter überall ankommt und einen möglichst *vernünftigen *Transport der Schwebstoffe zu den Bodenabläufen zu haben.


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2016)

Wozu 4 Rückläufe ?

Mehr als die beiden BA fördern kannst ja auch net zurück in den Teich transportieren.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Mai 2016)

Da er mit LH arbeiten will, ist es schon besser mehr Rücklaufkapazität zu haben als im Einlauf (Stichwort Gegendruck).
Zu den 2 BA's kommt sicher noch ein Skimmer dazu und dann macht das Verhältnis 4:3 schon Sinn.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)

Da durch den Luftheber eine gewisse Aufstauung in den Nachfolgenden Kammern stattfinden wird, muss ich zusehen, das diese möglichst gering bleibt.
Denn der Luftheber kann mit Gegendruck nicht so effektiv arbeiten.
Also nimmt man 1 Rücklauf mehr, wie man Zuläufe hat.
Genau genommen sind es 2 BA und ein Skimmer.
Also 4 Rückläufe damit es leicht und schnell wieder abfließen kann.
Sicherlich sind auch Rückläufe in größeren Dimensionen denkbar.
Dann entsprechend weniger.


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2016)

Alles klar ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich denke die Zahl der Zuläufe ist eine Frage des akzeptablen Druckverlusts:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Also 4 Rückläufe damit es leicht und schnell wieder abfließen kann.
> Sicherlich sind auch Rückläufe in größeren Dimensionen denkbar.


Anhängend mal ein Bild, was man so erwarten kann. Zwischen 10..20 m³/h liegt der für kurze Strecken DN 100 noch in einem für LH tolerierbaren (<5 cm) Bereich.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)

@RKurzhals
Wie kann ich das nun auf meine Planung projizieren?
Meine Rohrstrecken sind alle unter 10m. Die Längste maximal 5m.

Und dann muss ich mich nochmal selber zitieren:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Sicherlich sind auch Rückläufe in größeren Dimensionen denkbar.
> Dann entsprechend weniger.



Bei größeren Durchmessern sehe ich allerdings die Gefahr, das das Wasser zu langsam wird.
Bei 110er Rohren habe ich wenigstens noch ein wenig Bewegung, die dafür sorgt, das der Teichinhalt durchmischt wird. Um diesen Effekt zu steigern könnte ich auch noch Reduzierungen auf die Endstücke der 110er Rückläufe montieren. Dadurch würde das Wasser wohl noch etwas mehr hinaus schießen.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Flo,
ein möglichst niedriger Druckverlust ist Deinem Fall ja das Ziel, sonst arbeitet der Luftheber nicht gut. Mit 4 Ausläufen a DN 100 kannst Du jenseits der 4x10 m³/h durchschicken, selbst bei 20 m Rohrlänge baut sich erst ein 3 cm-Verlust auf.
Die Fließgeschwindigkeit in der Leitung ist dementsprechend niedrig. Ob es hilft, beim Einströmen in den Teich durch eine Verengung diese lokal zu erhöhen, k. A. Da der Teich einen großen Querschnitt hat, ist die (mittlere) Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in selbigem sehr niedrig. 
Spektakuläre Wirbel an einem Auslauf wirbeln lokal Sedimente auf. Wenn die Reichweite einer solchen Maßnahme zufriedenstellend ist, warum nicht. So weit hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Das ist der "umgekehrte" Effekt des Deckels vom Bodenablauf.
Wenn es darum geht, ausgewählte Stellen sauber zu halten, dann ist das einen Versuch wert. Eine günstig gestaltete Verengung am Ausgang kostet kaum Förderleistung (bzw. wenig zusätzlichen Druckverlust). Die Verjüngung sollte ruhig erst im Teich montiert werden, dann gibt es einen Sogeffekt für das Wasser seitlich der "Düse".


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2016)

Den grössten Effekt der Teicheinläufe mit aufgesteckten Bögen im Teich hat die Kreisströmung....
Dadurch konzentriert sich der Dreck in der Mitte mehr, wo man durchaus die BA anordnen kann und nicht in einer Linie....

Je höher die Einlaufgeschwindigkeit in den Teich, desto schneller dreht es sich...

Wenn man den LH sehr effektiv mit wenig zu überwi dener Höhe betreiben möchte, dann Stauhöhe vermeiden....und dafür weniger Einströmgeschwindigkeit 

Soll es schneller drehen....

Die Qual der Wahl.
Irgendwas zwischen 3....4 Rückläufen wird schon passen bei 2 BA und 1SK...

Testreihen mit aufgestecken Reduzierungen im Teich...warum nicht..


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dadurch konzentriert sich der Dreck in der Mitte mehr, wo man durchaus die BA anordnen kann und nicht in einer Linie...


Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man die BA ruhig so 20-40cm nebeneinander platzieren kann/sollte, wenn man eine vernünftige Kreisströmung hin bekommt?
Leider weiß ich das ja vorher nicht so genau. Life is life.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kreisströmung


KREIS !!! Sieht dein Teich so aus ? 
Aber nochmal zu den " Einlaufdüsen " ....Die Düse muss nicht kleiner werden ( LH =schlecht ) ! Ihre Fläche kann man aber verändern 
Die beste Strömung erzielt man in dem man die Teichoberfläche bewegt ! Also 30 cm unter der Oberfläche einströmen mit einem Winkel um 30 °  zur Wasseroberfläche !


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> KREIS !!! Sieht dein Teich so aus ?


Ich hatte es noch nie mit alternativen Sitzkreisen und deren Artverwandten.
Das eckige muss durch das Runde! Oder wie war das nochmal?!



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Die beste Strömung erzielt man in dem man die Teichoberfläche bewegt !


Überträgt sich so eine Strömung dann auch auf die tieferen Schichten?


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Überträgt sich so eine Strömung dann auch auf die tieferen Schichten?


Jupp !


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2016)

Ok, nehme ich alles zur Kenntnis. Leider liegt mein Teich wie geschrieben 85cm über Grasnabe. Die Rohre kann ich also nich Oberflächennah um den Teich verteilen, oder hochkommen lassen. Kann schon, sieht aber mies aus und müsste verdeckt/gedämmt werden.

Wenn ich das jetzt mal weiter denke, dann wäre es also genau so gut meinen Rücklauf, auf kurzem Weg, aus der Klarwasserkammer mit 2x DN 200 zu machen. Für die Strömung setze ich mir dann in jede Ecke einen Mini-Luftheber, der an der Oberfläche das Wasser bewegt. Jetzt mal überspritzt formuliert. Werde ich aber sicherlich nicht machen.

Ich tendiere weiterhin zu Ausläufen auf halber Höhe, also bei ca. 100cm, damit es wenigstens ein wenig Überdeckung mit Erde gibt.  Diese vielleicht noch etwas einwickeln als Isolierung. Im Bereich des Filter könnte ein Auslauf auch höher angebracht werden. Weil die Teichform nicht strömungsfreundlich ist, werde ich einen, maximal zwei Strömungs-LH setzen. So wie auf meiner Zeichnung dargestellt gefällt es mir momentan immer noch am besten.

 

Edit:
Ich hätte ja gerne noch einen BA in der Flachzone. Dadurch würde es mir aber die ganze geplante Umwälzung durcheinanderwirbeln. Ich will ja maximal 25-30m³ umwälzen in der Stunde. Mehr schafft der Trommler auch nicht. Oder baut man vielleicht trotzdem noch einen BA dort ein, für später mal? Kommt mir aber auch etwas wie Overkill vor bei der Teichgröße.


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hab meinen 125er Einklauf am Boden angebracht (in 140cm Tiefe) und nach einer gewissen Zeit dreht sich auch das Wasser an der Oberfläche.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2016)

@Küstensegler 
Das zeigt doch, dass beide Varianten funktionieren. Also entweder oben, oder unten einströmen. Es scheint den gesamten Teich in Bewegung zu bringen.

Was ich beim Koiteich wichtig finde ist, dass das gereinigte Wasser aus dem Filter gut mit dem Teichinhalt vermischt wird.
Dafür braucht es aber genau wie im Filter selbst eine möglichst lange Kontaktzeit.
Wenn ich direkt am Boden einleite, hat das Wasser ja eigentlich nur einen sehr kurzen Weg, bevor es wieder mit einem Bodenablauf in Kontakt kommt und weggesaugt wird.
Daher sehe ich einen Mix aus mittleren und oberflächennahen Zuläufen als geeignet an. 
Somit sollte eine lange Kontaktzeit des gereinigten Wassers und eine gute Durchmischung gewährleistet werden.


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ... eine gute Durchmischung gewährleistet werden


die man ja mal mit etwas Dosenmilch sichtbar machen könnte


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2016)

Erst mal bauen Mitch! 

Aber sieht gut aus.
Betonkies ist geordert für Freitag.
Stahl kommt morgen schon. (Viel schneller als ich eigentlich wollte!)
Der Rest vom Baustoff-Fest dann auch am Freitag.
Die Rohre in 2 Lieferungen irgendwo dazwischen.
Ich glaube ich muss Urlaub machen...
Bin jetzt schon ganz nervös 

Bis dahin muss ich noch das ganze Caport leer räumen die Bodenabläufe setzen und einen Betonmischer besorgen.


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> und einen Betonmischer besorgen



Meiner kommt die Tage bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen für 70,-EUR rein. Bin jetzt ja fertig. 
Wohnst aber bestimmt zu weit weg von 24217 und per Spedition lohnt wohl nicht.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2016)

Das lohnt wirklich nicht für eine Fahrt.
Wir wollten in Juni mal nach Grömitz für ein Wochenende, aber bis dahin wollte ich durch sein 
Neuen Mischer gibt es ab 180,-
Ich bin aber auch schon in Verhandlungen mir einen zu leihen für die Bodenplatte.


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2016)

Was kostet den eine Fuhre Lieferbeton mit Pumpe für die Bodenplatte ?


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2016)

Die Angebote für Transportbeton, WU-Beton (C25/35 glaube ich), lagen bei 4m³ zwischen 380-480 EUR.
Faserbeton, also mit Stahlfasterbewährung integriert, lag bei rund 600,- EUR
Hinzu kommt, dass nur Wochentags geliefert wird.
Eine Pumpe war nicht dabei.
Bei mir hätte man ganz ran fahren können.
Die Menge enthält Mindermengenzuschläge, weil die Fahrzeuge nicht ausgeleastet sind bei 4m³.
Bei größeren Mengen fängt es an sich zu lohnen.


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was ich beim Koiteich wichtig finde ist, dass das gereinigte Wasser aus dem Filter gut mit dem Teichinhalt vermischt wird.
> Dafür braucht es aber genau wie im Filter selbst eine möglichst lange Kontaktzeit.
> Wenn ich direkt am Boden einleite, hat das Wasser ja eigentlich nur einen sehr kurzen Weg, bevor es wieder mit einem Bodenablauf in Kontakt kommt und weggesaugt wird.
> Daher sehe ich einen Mix aus mittleren und oberflächennahen Zuläufen als geeignet an.
> Somit sollte eine lange Kontaktzeit des gereinigten Wassers und eine gute Durchmischung gewährleistet werden.



Hallo Florian, 

nur mal ein Tipp.

Der Dreck der Fische und das was der Skimmer nicht erwischt landet immer am Boden. Wie du die Einläufe geplant hast sieht schon gut aus, evtl. könntest du noch einen um den Teich herumlegen um von der anderen Seite noch Strömung einbringen. Wenn nicht dann lasse es so. Etwas kannst du die Strömungsrichtung noch mit 15-45 Grad Bögen korrigieren, sprich diese im Teich auf den Einlauf aufstecken (ohne Dichtung nur mit einer Edelstahlschraube gesichert). Somit könntest du z.b. die Strömungsrichtung jederzeit durch ablösen der Schraube verändern und anpassen.


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2016)

Was mich an solchen Lösungen immer nur stört, dass dann die Umlenkwinkel im Teich sind. Zum Einen sind sie sichtbar, zum Anderen auch teils scharfkantig. Es wird doch immer auf das große Verletzungsrisiko beim Laichspiel hingewiesen. Mit im Teich befindlichen Winkeln ist das Risiko doch wieder größer!?


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2016)

Hi Zacky,

scharfkantig? sichtbar nur für ein paar Tage bis der Biofilm da drauf ist


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2016)

Ja, scharfkantig...je nachdem was man halt nimmt. KG-Winkel finde ich teils schon scharfkantig, PVC-Winkel weniger scharf, aber harte vorstehende Kanten.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen 125er Einklauf am Boden angebracht (in 140cm Tiefe) und nach einer gewissen Zeit dreht sich auch das Wasser an der Oberfläche.


Ja schon ! Nur wenn der Weg vom Wasser da mal nicht aus 1,40m direkt zum BA ist !
Durchmischung !!! Ist so nicht viel ! Oder warum machte man im Filter immer hoch und runter , hoch und runter ,ho...........???
Da war er ja schon schneller  warum sind bei mir gerade alle Beiträge durcheinander ?


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> warum sind bei mir gerade alle Beiträge durcheinander ?


Wie meinst das Andre .... nicht nach Uhrzeit sortiert ?


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Was mich an solchen Lösungen immer nur stört, dass dann die Umlenkwinkel im Teich sind.


Wie war das noch gleich ??? warum kann ein Flugzeug eigentlich __ fliegen ? Lange Flügelseite , kurze Flügelseite ??? Unterschiedliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ???


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wie meinst das Andre .


Ab und zu zeigt es mir noch ungelesene Beiträge hinterher an !? Ist aber auch manchmal mit den roten Hinweisnummern so ! Scheint mit der Aktualisierung des Cache ?!  zu tuten !
Aber meist egal , nur wenn man schnell antwortet

Hehe , wie dein Zitat eben ! Erst geantwortet , dann ein Hinweis


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2016)

So ich nochmal  Ich arbeite nicht bei Airbus ,
mal anders  , nehmt mal den Gartenschlauch ohne Spritze , dann den Finger vor !
Dann weiß man was ich meinte 
Dann noch , wer sowieso den Flansch mit einem Gitter gegen die JumboKoi sichert , der kann mit dem Sieb      " lenken" ! Entweder einfach schräg rein ! Oder das Sieb schräg schneiden , das die Lamellen einmal kurz und lang werden ! Oder mal die Luftdüsen im Auto anschauen !
Viel Spasssss beim Basteln !


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2016)

Es gibt auch flexible Formteile in 4" und 45 oder 87 grad....
Macht es doch nicht immer so spannend...

Auf der Skizze unten rechts an Stelle des extra LH noch einen Einlauf....Einlauf Nr. 4.
Innenecken strömungsgünstig entschärfen....hatten wir das nicht schon?


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es gibt auch flexible Formteile


Meinst die "Verdrehbögen" ? Ja die gibt es , schauen aber auch  aus dem Flansch !
Rico'sSexspielbedenken !


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ja, scharfkantig...je nachdem was man halt nimmt. KG-Winkel finde ich teils schon scharfkantig, PVC-Winkel weniger scharf, aber harte vorstehende Kanten.



hi rico,

habe ich bisher noch nie Probleme mit gehabt, ist vielleicht auch Zufall.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ist vielleicht auch Zufal


Es gibt schon Q-Unterschiede zwischen Baumarkt und Fachhandel


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Q-Unterschiede zwischen Baumarkt und Fachhandel



ja, das stimmt, Fachhandel ist da schon deutlich hochwertiger


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Rico'sSexspielbedenken


das gibt es bestimmt auch in Gummi


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2016)

Solange ich den Koi keine Speedos anziehen muss damit sie gut in der Strömung liegen ist alles gut.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Variante der Rückläufe. Ist mir alles zu viel Rohrgewurschtel sonst. Rücklauf in der Flachzone geht eh nicht weil es Höhe Grasnabe ist. Dann lieber kleinen LH.


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2016)

Und du brauchst ja auch nen Grund warum du Teich 3.0 bauen musst


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2016)

Natürlich geht auch ein oder zwei Rückläufe in der Flachzone ohne Frostgefahr....

Enfach das Rücklaufrohr per Flansch senkrecht am Boden rauskommen lassen und dann 87grad 4" Flexbogen raufstecken.

Allemal besser, als zwei Rückläufe übereinander oben rechts und tote Hose unten.

Den Teich 2.0 reisst Du nicht mehr so schnell ab....um bei 3.0 zu versuchen eine vernünftige Strömung hinzubekommen.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

Du hast wie so oft Recht Thorsten. Von unten hochkommen, bin ich gar nicht drauf gekommen. Ich denk drüber nach.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

So anbei mal die überarbeitete Skizze.
Thorstens Idee mit einbezogen, müsste ich den Rücklauf "*jetzt*" schon mit in das Fundament einbeziehen, damit die Rohrstecke möglichst kurz wird. 
Auf der Zeichnung noch nicht optimal, weil ich dachte da liegen die BA im Weg. Also bitte kurzen Weg vorstellen.
Der Rücklauf direkt am Filter bleibt.
Die beiden von links kommenden Rückläufe würde ich dann über ein 125er Rohr speisen lassen. Dann brauche ich nicht zwei 110er Rohre. Kann man da garantieren, dass am letzten Rücklauf auch noch was ankommt?
Damit ich nicht zu viele unterschiedliche Höhen bekomme habe ich jetzt alle Rückläufe auf 75cm geholt.


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2016)

Hi Flo,
so könnte es was werden
125 Rohr  ==> Auslass(110) ==> 110Rohr  ==> Auslass(110)


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

Auf der Zeichnung ist es missverständlich sehe ich gerade.

So ist es gemeint:


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2016)

125 ==> 125 T(110 Auslass)  ==> 125 auf 110 ==> 110 ==> 110 Auslass

wichtig: 125 T(110 Auslass)  und dann reduzierung 125 auf 110

bei deinem Beispiel ist zu wenig druck am letzten auslass, im 125er muss ein T stück rein - und für was soll da dann das 125 er gut sein?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

Statt zwei 110er Rohre verlegen zu müssen, will ich nur 1 Rohr als Rücklauf legen.Daher der Gedanke zum 125er von dem ich dann aber mit zwei 110er Ausgängen in den Teich gehe.

Habe eben nochmal nachgerechnet und gemerkt, das man ein 160er Rohr benötigt um zwei 110er Rohre in der Querschnittsfläche zu ersetzen. Also selbes Spiel nur mit 160er Rohr.
Also meinst du es so?


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2016)

ja so. du kannst doch mal in deinem umfeld fragen, 160er finde ich schon etwas "oversized" 

flo denk an den flow 

vor langer zeit habe ich mal so in der art meine heizungsrohre verlegt, ein bekannter (heizungsbau ing.) hat mit das vorher mal durchgerechnet und es hat funktioniert - alle heizkörper wurden warm


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> 160er finde ich schon etwas "oversized"


125er ist aber undersized.

Immer diese ganzen Entscheidungen.....

Wegen meinem Artverwandten dem "Flow" habe ich ja schon gesagt, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt diesen mit einem Strömungs-Luftheber zu steigern. Dann brauche ich mir nicht elendig und ewig den Kopf wegen der Rückläufe zerbrechen. Die Idee von Thorsten mal ausgenommen mit dem Rücklauf von unten.


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2016)

dann mach halt gleich eine fette Ringleitung in  DN ? mit einem T Stück alle 2m mit 110er Abgang (die, die man ned braucht dann einfach mit einer kappe verschließen ) dann kannst du je nach nach lust + laune den flow ändern


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2016)

Ich würde jeden Rücklauf einzeln legen, das könnte schief gehen und ist nur schwer korrigierbar.


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ... und ist nur schwer korrigierbar.



das ist *richtig, *aber er will ja ned so viel Rohr verlegen


auch sollte man bedenken das KG rohr eigentlich nur ein Abwasserrohr ist, wenn richtig dann sollte es schon PVC-u Rohr sein z.B. https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Rohr-110-x-27mm-6-bar


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo Flo,
ich würde bei 3 (max 4) 110er Einläufen bleiben. Ich finde die Idee einer "nachträglichen Verzweigung" nicht so gut, weil sich darüber verschiedene Durchflüsse einstellen (das geschieht auch schon so über die verschiedenen Rohrlängen). So sind auch alle Zugschieber/Standrohre (zum Einregeln und Absperren) an einem Ort.
Wenn die Einläufe mit leichter Neigung verlegt werden, kannst Du sie auch im Winter leerlaufen lassen (Absenkung Wasserstand), und nur die kurzen im "Pumpensparbetrieb" nutzen. Dann verteilt sich auch eventuelle Heizwärme nicht auf den ganzen Teich. So weit meine Ideen zum ausdiskutierten Thema oben.
Mit der Strömung nach dem Auslauf kannst Du später experimentieren, ich fände solche Versuche interessant. Eine Kreisströmung am Rand hört sich gut an, das treibt Sedimente in die Mitte (und dort übernimmt unten der BA).


----------



## Teich4You (13. Mai 2016)

Danke das du nochmal darüber nachgedacht hast.
Ich bin heute Morgen auch wieder auf dem Gedankengang doch 4 einzelne Rohre zu verlegen.
Die Idee von Thorsten möchte ich nach Möglichkeit umsetzen. Also den einen Rücklauf mit in das Fundament legen um in der Flachzone wieder hoch zu kommen. 
Weiterhin habe ich überlegt ob man die Klarwasserkammer, also die letzte Kammer, nicht auch mit Standrohren bauen könnte. Also wie die Zulaufkammer.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2016)

Praktisch wie dpoessl.

Dann versuche. für die Standrohrkammer an den ankommenden Saugleitungen und für die Biokammer mit den abgehenden Rückläufen fertige GFK Kästen zu bekommen...
Chemo  oder Cemo Behälter.....Weinbütte etc...

Dann müssen nur noch die Rohre einlaminiert werden und fertig.

Oder Du lässt sowieso den Teich fachgerecht und faltenfrei mit.PEHD Folie auskleiden....
Dann sind die Kammern auch kein Problem dort 2mm PEHD Folie einzuschweissen und Flansche benötigt man dann auch nicht.

Mit den 4 Rohren einzeln ist die richtige Entscheidung.
Eine Leitung KG 125 hat mehr Gegendruck als zwei KG 110....

Obwohl die Ringleitung auch reizvoll ist.....hat noch keiner...zumindest nicht im Teichbau....


----------



## Teich4You (13. Mai 2016)

Habe ich noch nicht erwähnt, aber ich gehe den Weg der Dichtschlämme. 
Alle Rohre werden damit gleich mit eingedichtet.
Ich habe mir einen so gebauten Teich angesehen, erklären lassen und bin zufrieden und überzeugt davon.
Gerne teile ich meine Erfahrungen dann später dazu.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Mai 2016)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Tauch-UVC.
Sollte so bei 40-55W liegen.

Interessant finde ich die Steril Systems Amalgam 55 W (aber sau teuer) und Rota (noch erschwinglich).

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Tipp für mich wo nach man sich umsehen könnte?


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Mai 2016)

Rota und gut
Besser die 75W.....
Zu kleine UV bringt ggf. nix....ineffektiv.

Bodenplatte aus WU Beton??
Also wasserundurchlässig....

Bei Mischung vor Ort informieren, wie man den Beton wasserabweisender bekommt....

Trasszement etc....besondere Zuschläge....
Ein Flaschenrüttler ist Pflicht...zum Verdichten des Betons...

Müssen die Wände vor.der Dichtschlämme nicht noch verputzt werden und der Betonboden geschliffen werden? ?

Auf gegossenen Beton bildet sich obendrauf so eine Schlempeschicht....und die.muss.vor weiteren Beschichtungen runter....bis aufs Korn....

Das vernachlässigen viele und wundern sich über defekte Beschichtungen später. ....oder klappernde Fliesen.....

Schleifen...Kratzen..Bürsten....Sand oder.Wasserstrahlen...

Ich habe das auf Baustellen so gemacht. .....vor dem Beschichten....

Aufwand...Nutzen....Risiko...
Wenn es mit der Dichtschlämme schief geht. ...Epox drüber....aber mit Glasmatte drin....


----------



## Teich4You (17. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Rota und gut
> Besser die 75W.....
> Zu kleine UV bringt ggf. nix....ineffektiv.


Viele Alternativen habe ich auf dem Markt noch nicht gefunden.
Ob es 75 W sein müssen...ich denke drüber nach.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bodenplatte aus WU Beton??


Jep es wird WU Beton. 
Hört sich vll wie ein Rückzieher an, aber ich lasse mir die Bodenplatte doch liefern als Fertigbeton.
Habe Bedenken es sonst gleichmäßig hin zu bekommen und brauche sonst mehrere Helfer die ich nicht immer unter einen Hut bekommen kann zur Zeit.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ein Flaschenrüttler ist Pflicht...zum Verdichten des Betons...


Der liegt quasi schon bereit. Keine Ahnung wo mein Vadder den her hat, aber um so besser.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Müssen die Wände vor.der Dichtschlämme nicht noch verputzt werden und der Betonboden geschliffen werden? ?


Da Streiten sich wohl die Gelehrten. 
Ich halte mich da an meinen Bekannten der mein engster Berater beim Bau ist.
Schauen wir mal wie es wird.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn es mit der Dichtschlämme schief geht. ...Epox drüber....aber mit Glasmatte drin....


Das wäre wohl die Notlösung. 
Ich denke trotzdem positiv.
Auf die Wahl der richtigen Dichtschlämme kommt es für mich an.
Aber ich möchte auch hier keinen Glaubenskrieg entfachen.
Ist ja schließlich mein Teich.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ä Floh, das solltest nicht machen
> Und ich kann dir bestimmt 500 Häuser zeigen, an denen mit Dichtschlämme versucht wurde abzusichern gegen Schichtenwasser. Keins davon ist dauerhaft dicht gewesen.
> Selbst Häuser mit weißer Wanne zeigen nach 20 Jahren Probleme.
> Und eine Dichtschlämme ist dafür ja auch nicht entwickelt worden.



Wenn der Teich 20 Jahre hält, kann er gerne einen neuen Anstrich bekommen.

Und wofür ist Dichtschlämme entwickelt worden?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichtschlämme



Teich4You schrieb:


> *Auf die Wahl der richtigen Dichtschlämme kommt es für mich an. (Kein 0815 Baumarktprodukt)*
> Aber ich möchte auch hier keinen Glaubenskrieg entfachen.
> Ist ja schließlich mein Teich.



Und hier der Link zum Produkt das ich verwenden werde: * defekter Link entfernt *

Und für alle die bisher nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben, oder mitbekommen haben gibt es hier: http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic23765.html auch positive Berichte.

Und auch ich kann es nur nochmal wiederholen, dass ich an einem Teich war (mehrmals mittlerweile!) der mit Dichtschlämme abgedichtet wurde. Dazu sei auch gesagt, dass die Vorarbeiten vernünftig gemacht werden müssen und auch die eigentliche Verarbeitung des Produktes.

Aber geduldet euch doch mal etwas. Ich werde es natürlich dokumentieren und von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Freut euch doch einfach, denn wenn ich hier im Forum eine funktionierende Altenative aufzeige, wäre das für viele Selfmade-Teichbauer ein gangbarer Weg. Wenn nicht, könnt ihr euch gerne noch darüber auslassen.


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2016)

... die alten Berber haben ja auch schon ihre Zisternen mit Putz dicht bekommen ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tadelakt
wie sind eigentlich früher in DE die ganzen Wasserreservoirs dicht gemacht worden - weiß da jemand was  oder waren da nur viele Eimer rumgestanden


----------



## Teich4You (18. Mai 2016)

Wasserreservoirs im eigentlichen Sinne sind heute eher die Talsperren und Stauseen oder vielleicht auch noch Aquifere.
Die werden nicht großartig verkleidet, da es größtenteils natürliche Wasserspeicher sind.
Moderne Auskleidungen von Hochbehältern erfolgen heute auch meist mit PE-Folien (Eher Platten), die verschweißt werden. 
Ich kenne aber auch noch Behälter die innen gefliest sind oder mit mineralischen Spritzmörteln abgedichtet wurden.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2016)

Dann mach mal, ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Moderne Auskleidungen von Hochbehältern erfolgen heute auch meist mit PE-Folien (Eher Platten), die verschweißt werden.


Schön wäre es.

Entweder Fliesen mit allen Nachteilen wie hinterläufigkeiten bei Fugenrissen oder zumeist rein mineralischer Zementmörtel


----------



## Teich4You (18. Mai 2016)

Wir haben gerade einen so saniert. Also mit Platten. Einer von vielen halt. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Gruß Flo


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Also mit Platten. Einer von vielen halt.


Wer hat die Platten geliefert ? Frank GmbH ?
Die haben auch die passenden Mauerkragen für deine Betonbauwerk.
http://www.frank-gmbh.de/de/Produkt...otextilien/Mauerkragen.php?navid=331896331896


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2016)

Der Mauerkragen sieht nett aus. Ich werde die Rohre aber einfach in der Wand einbetonieren.

Welche Firma das bei uns gemacht hat kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen. 
Müsste ich erst mal recherchieren.
Bin doch nur Zahlenverdreher im Hauptfach.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2016)

Mal eine Frage an alle die sich mit Fertigbeton auskennen.

Habe meine Baugrube nochmal exakt vermessen und das Fundamentvolumen ausgerechnet.
Ich brauche genau 3,39m³ Beton. 
Wiege ich das mit der Briefwage ab, oder wie geht das?

Scherz beiseite!
Wenn ich die Rohre und Stahlmatten noch runter rechne wird es also noch weniger. 
Ich denke aber das man durch Verdichtung usw. wieder etwas mehr braucht.
Ich habe rund 4m³ angefragt. Wird das am Ende viel zu viel sein, oder bekommt man das schon vernünftig untergebracht in der Baugrube?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## lollo (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
schlecht ist es für dich wenn es trotz deiner Berechnung zu wenig ist, für Restbeton hat der Fahrer meistens eine Lösung.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2016)

Genau das denke ich ja auch. 
Lieber noch ein paar Kübel hinstellen und da reinlaufen lassen.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Mai 2016)

Mit dem rausrechnen des Volumens der Eisenbewehrung hatte ich auch einmal bei dem Hausbau eines Freundes..Deckenplatte.
Am Ende mussten wir noch eine Tonne Estrichbeton anrühren und nach oben per Hand schaffen....

Bestelle 3,5m³...oder 4m³....lege dem Mischmeister Deine Maße vor und Deine Volumenberechnung um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen...

Überlege Dir, wo Du Beton hinschaffst, der eventuell zu viel ist..Zaunfundament, Terrasse, Fundament für Filterkeller...Platte der Flachzone.

Wenn Beton zuviel- auf Plane einen Klecks machen und den in kleine, handliche Stücke teilen, bevor es fest wird.
MAn kann den frischen Beton auch nett mit einer Harke mehrmals "klein harken" und ein wenig Kies dazu.
Dann hast Du Recycling....als Pflasterunterbau etc...

Wenn es ein wenig zu wenig Beton ist- Kies und Zement hast Du ja sowieso vor Ort....schnell eine Mischung angerührt (Vieleicht noch ein paar Schippen original Beton dazugeben.

Ich würde Dir raten trotz Dichtschlämmenabdichtung....für den Skimmeranschluß und die Rücklaufleitungen trotzdem Flansche einzubauen....
Dann hast Du im Falle eines Falles alle Optionen später offen...Folie und GFK.
Bei Flanschen find ich die dünnen oder auch etwas dickeren aus ABS nicht so doll..
Besser sind die aus dickem, grauen PVC
https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Tank-Folienflansch-Profi-Qualitaet_1
25€ pro Stück für KG110...

Bei mir sind in Stützmauern und Fundamenten dafür 35m³ RESTBETON verbaut worden....


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2016)

Ging jetzt alles ganz schnell. 
Beton ist bestellt für nächste Woche.

Hatte mir ja schon Angebote für 4m³ reingeholt und alles mit den dortigen Leuten durchgesprochen.
Nur bei der Menge hatte ich eben nochmal kurz Kopfschmerzen.
Falls zuviel halt in Kübel, umwandeln in Schotter, für das Fundament des Sichtschutzzaunes usw... 

Über die Flansche denke ich in Ruhe nochmal nach. Brauche ich ja jetzt noch nicht sofort.
Sind halt nochmal 125,- extra oben drauf. 
Für Extras hatte ich mal 200,- eingeplant.
Da bin ich schon das dreifache drüber.
Naja....man lebt nur einmal was...ach ne ich glaube ja an die Wiedergeburt, Mist!
Nicht das ich als Koi in meinem Teich ende, dann ärger ich mich wirklich später!


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Mai 2016)

Das wäre die verdiente Wiedergeburt für jeden Tierhalter...im nächsten Leben so behandelt zu werden, wie man es selber davor an seinen Sammelobjekten gehandhabt hat.

Die dicken, teuren Flansche sind super....haben aber einen Pferdefuß- das sieht man auf den Bildern.
Die in den Flansch eingedrehten Schrauben gucken unten etwas raus.
Ist der Flansch einbetoniert, kann es Probleme geben, weil man die Schrauben nicht tief genug wegen dem Beton reingedreht bekommt.
Zwei Varianten:
-Flansch ohne Anpressring mit eingedrehten Schrauben einbetonieren und Schrauben  hinterher wieder rausdrehen
-Hinten am Flansch habe ich kurze Stücken von Heißklebepistolen Klebestäbchen angeklebt.
Dort kann sich die Spitze der Schrauben später reindrehen.
MAn kann auch PVC- Rndmaterial kaufen, Stücken sägen und mit einem Tröpchen Innotec das ankleben.

Ist zwar Bastelei an einem teuren Produkt (die Mädels basteln doch so gerne), aber die Stabilität dieser Flansche war es mir wert.

Aber vielleicht baller ich schon wieder mit Kanonen auf Spatzen......und Flansche für 3,50 halten auch ein Leben lang....
Genau wie Automatikgetriebeöl bei Volvo nie gewechselt werden muß...hält eine Leben lang..hauchte mir mal ein Volvo-Händler ins Gesicht....


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2016)

Sicherheit mit einzubauen ist ja nie verkehrt. Als Laie weiß man halt nie genau, ob das dann schon Faktor 3 ist. Also der gute alte deutsche Bunker. Aber @Zacky hat seinen Keller ja auch abgerissen bekommen. 
Das man dabei extra-Geld verbrennt ist halt blöde, aber man ist auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich mache es wie jeder Laie. Aus allen Infos den Mittelwert irgendwie rausfischen, in der Hoffnung was haltbares zu bekommen und das Portmonaie nicht zu sehr zu strapazieren. Und ob ich wirklich jede Eventualität mit abdecken kann oder will ist auch so eine Sache. 
Habe schon den ein oder anderen Bonus mit eingebaut/eingeplant, den ich vll nie mehr brauche oder gebraucht hätte.
Aber noch allemal besser, als 30 dicke Scheinchen für einen Teichbauer hin zu legen, wo ich am Ende auch nicht genau weiß, was er eigentlich gemacht hat, oder warum.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Mai 2016)

Sorry- ich habe es zu spät in Deiner BauDoku gesehen.......
aber ich dachte auch, Du hast einen Teich-Bau-Erfahrenen an Deiner Seite.

Die KG Rohre sollten nicht komplett in der Betonplatte liegen und vom Beton umschlossen sein.

Es wäre besser gewesen, diese am BA mit 45° kurz nach unten und dann wieder mit 45° gerade im Erdreich zu verlegen.

Genauso das Rücklaufrohr.

JEtzt liegen die Rohre mitten in der Betonplatte....bilden eine Schwachstelle im Beton und können beschädigt werden, wenn der Beton sich setzen oder reißen sollte.

KG ist nicht zur Verlegung im Beton gedacht.

Ist alles noch änderbar, so lange der Beton nicht drin ist.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> aber ich dachte auch, Du hast einen Teich-Bau-Erfahrenen an Deiner Seite.



Auf den lasse ich auch nichts kommen. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die KG Rohre sollten nicht komplett in der Betonplatte liegen und vom Beton umschlossen sein.



Darüber kann man viel lesen und doch nichts finden.
Außer einem "möglichen" Eindringen von Zement in die Muffen habe ich keinen Nachteil finden können.
Auch beim Hausbau liegen manche KG-Rohre direkt im Beton.
Wer möchte kann die Rohre nochmal einwicklen in dies und das.

Ich habe alle Muffen abgeklebt und die Rohre mit Zeit und Muße mit Beton unterfüttert.
Wenn die Bodenplatte aushärtet wird sich da auch nichts mehr bewegen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es wäre besser gewesen, diese am BA mit 45° kurz nach unten und dann wieder mit 45° gerade im Erdreich zu verlegen.



Als wir die Rohre in die BA eingeklebt hatten und diese Probe lagen, ist mir das auch aufgefallen.
Die Idee mit zwei Bögen stand zur Diskussion.
Ich habe dann nochmal viel telefoniert und auch recherchiert.
Eine Betonüberdeckung des Rohres von 4 cm + Stahlmatte ist laut einem Bauingenieur möglich.
Ein Praxisbeispiel mit ähnlichem Problem hält ebenso seit mehreren Jahren.
Ich möchte es nicht als Optimum bezeichnen und würde es anderen Teichbauern empfehlen mit Bögen nach unten zu gehen.
Aber ich habe mich am Ende bewusst doch für diese Variante entschieden.

Ich habe mir die Frage gestellt was im Schlimmsten Fall passieren kann.
1. Eine Muffe ist nicht dicht oder wird beschädigt
Wasser könnte ausdringen.
Bei WU-Beton kommt es nicht weit.
Der Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes ist Richtung Filterkammer.
Selbst wenn 50l am Tag abhauen würden wäre die Verdunstung bestimmt größer an heißen Sommer Tagen.
2. Das Rohr reißt komplett auf bei Setzungen der Platte
Durch überlappende und verrödelte Stahlmatten sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Setzungen von mehreren Zentimetern bei gewachsenem und verdichtetem Boden sind auch unwahrscheinlich.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> JEtzt liegen die Rohre mitten in der Betonplatte....bilden eine Schwachstelle im Beton und können beschädigt werden, wenn der Beton sich setzen oder reißen sollte.



Setzen wird sich bei einer 15-17cm Bodenplatte mit Stahl nichts mehr.
Dafür würde ich fast meine Eier ins Feuer legen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> KG ist nicht zur Verlegung im Beton gedacht.



Darüber habe ich nicht mal etwas in den Verlegeinformationen der Hersteller gefunden. 
Dort wird fast alles nach DIN beschrieben aber von vermeiden von direktem Betonkontakt steht dort nichts was ich gesehen habe.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ist alles noch änderbar, so lange der Beton nicht drin ist.



Ja änderbar ist es.
Aber wer soll es machen? 


Ist alles nicht böse gemeint und ein guter Einwand von dir.
Aber mit dem Thema wurde sich hier rund 2 komplette Tage auseinandergesetzt, mit mehreren Leuten und mehreren Stunden Recherchen.
Ich werde das so durchziehen, weil ich ein gutes Gefühl dabei habe.
Für nachfolgende Teichbauer die unsicher sind, kann ich empfehlen auf Thorsten zu hören.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Mai 2016)

Beim Hausbau werden keine KG Rohre im Beton verlegt.  Und selbst die senkrecht herauskommenden Rohre werden vom direkten   Beton getrennt.

Wenn Du vorher Dich schon mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast, dann ist es für Dich ja OK.

Abkleben der Muffen war schon richtig.
Ich habe auch bei mir zwei KG 125 in Beton....extra mit einem Schallschutzschlauch umwickelt zum Entkoppeln.

Wie wird die untere  Bewehrungsmatte durchgehend verlegt?


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Wie soll man sowas durchgehend verlegen?
Natürlich müssen mehrere Stücke gelegt werden die sich überlappen. 
Und man kann sie noch miteinander verdrahten. 
Das wird bombe halten.


----------



## Michael H (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo
So wie es wieder aussieht Bauen wir wieder einen Beton-Bunker für den nächste Atom Schlag .

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Unbedenklich die Rohre direkt in die Bodenplatte zu legen .

Zur Not kan er ja die noch 50 cm Dick machen das da ja nicht passiert .....


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Danke. 

Live von der Baustelle :


----------



## Michael H (24. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Live von der Baustelle :



Du sollst nicht Posen sonder'n Schaffe ......
So lange es noch Hell ist , ansonsten gibt es noch Strahler dafür ...


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Das Fundament ist drinnen, nicht gesehen?


----------



## Mathias2508 (24. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das Fundament ist drinnen, nicht gesehen?


Absolut nichts sagendes Bild von selbstverherrlichung.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Ick freu mir halt. 
Komm her du


----------



## Mathias2508 (24. Mai 2016)

Dann stell doch aussagekräftige Fotos ein.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Geduld, Geduld.
Jeden Tag nur 1 Foto wäre ja langweilig.
Hatte vorhin so gut gepasst weil ich nach der Herstellung der Bodenplatte gerade draußen stand und das Forum gesurft habe.
Ich habe jetzt so lange darauf hin gearbeitet und gemacht und getan und diskutiert das ich mich einfach so gefreut habe.
Daher wollte ich euch das nicht vorenthalten.
Schande über mich


----------



## Mathias2508 (24. Mai 2016)




----------



## DbSam (24. Mai 2016)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Absolut nichts sagendes Bild von selbstverherrlichung.


Wo?
Also ich habe im Hintergrund nur Dreckwasser erkannt und im Vordergrund ein 'Was auch immer' das sein soll.
Geht doch. 


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Glückwunsch zur Platte


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Oh ja Wasser war genug da.
Hatte ja die ganze Nacht noch locker durchgeregnet und sich schon etwas auf und unter der Folie gesammelt gehabt.
Mein Gott dann gibts halt gleich ein paar Bilder in meiner Teichdoku!
Ich halte mich ran.


----------



## Mathias2508 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe nur einen Avatar.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Avatar ist auch ein Film den ich mag.


----------



## Mathias2508 (24. Mai 2016)




----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2016)

Du sage mal!? ...auf dem letzten Bild ist zu sehen, dass Eimer oder ähnliches auf den Bodenabläufen stehen. Wozu sind diese? Und, sieht es nur so aus oder ist in dem einen Eimer Wasser oder Beton?


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Guck mal in der Doku. 
Ist Wasser.


----------



## tosa (24. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Guck mal in der Doku.
> Ist Wasser.



Da steht aber auch betonhaltiges Wasser drin, oder? Ich hoffe das bekommst du wieder raus....


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Mai 2016)

Freut mich, dass Du wieder ein Stück weiter bist!

Ich schreibe nochmal kurz ein paar Zeilen für die "nach uns bauen":

Bei einer Folienabdichtung hätte auch 2...3cm Beton als Sauberkeitsschicht gereicht.
Bei Dichtschlämme  (oder GFK-Beschichtung) muss das Bauwerk eben rissfrei sein.

Deswegen hätte die Platte eine untere Bewehrung (mit Abstandshalter zum Erdreich) und eine obere haben können..oder müssen?
Zumindest kenne ich es so vom Bau....Beton kann beim abbinden auch "interne Spannungen aufbauen"...habe ich selber schon sehen können, wie die Ecken einer Betonplatte nach oben gingen..

Zumal der Baugrund bei Dir nicht gerade einfach ist.
Matschepampe...Schichtenwasser.
Setzungen oder Hebungen sind da etwas wahrscheinlicher als auf trockenen Sandboden...

Die Rohre hätten, wenn nicht im Sand unter der Platte in der Mitte der Platte im Beton sitzen können und drunter und drüber die Eisenmatten.

So sitzen jetzt die Rohre unten auf der Betonwulst.
Der WU Beton umschliesst also nicht die Rohre komplett.
Eisenmatten kommen also nur oben rein- über die Rohre.

Praktisch bilden jetzt die Rohre eine "Schwachstelle" von 4cm Dicke im ansonsten 17cm? dicken Beton.

Mögen die 4cm Betonüberdeckung ausreichend sein.
Unbedingt Flansche an den anderen Rohren einbauen....für Plan F...

Warum wurden keine senkrechten Boden- Wand-Verbindungs- Moniereisen gleich mit einbetoniert????
Auch dort werden nachträglich eingebohrte Eisen keine Zugbelastung so aufnehmen, wie einbetonierte Moniereisen...auch lassen sich kurze Eisenstäbe leichter in frischen Beton eindrücken als nachträglich die Bohrungen zu machen....

-------

So und nun freue Dich weiter- wird schon klappen und rissfrei bleiben!

Den Beton kannst du in zwei Tagen ruhig trocken pumpen und dann die Schlempeschicht auf dem Beton abkratzen, damit die Dicht-Schlemme Haftung hat.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Ich verteidige mich trotzdem nochmal, weil es überhaupt nicht gesagt ist das es nicht funktioniert.
Für die die nach mir bauen, könnte das genau so gut funktionieren!
Es gibt außerdem keine einzige Doku wie meinen Teich im Netz.
Und auch keine Doku mit einer gerissenen Bodenplatte.
Falls doch poste es mal, würde mich auch interessieren.
Hatte in all den Monaten nichts vergleichbares gefunden.
Ich habe aber live einen so bereits gebauten Teich gesehen der hält und hält und hält.
Der Erbauer liest viel in Foren, postet aber nichts.
Genau aus dem Grund weil es nicht nach Lehrbuch oder DIN oder sonstwas ist.
Er hat auch keine Lust sich Diskussionen zu stellen.
Wir sind doch alle nur Laien.
Mein Teich wird super.
Das weiß ich jetzt schon.
Und wer es mir nachmachen möchte kann es dann auch gerne tun.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Mai 2016)

Du sollst Dich nicht verteidigen!
Bau ruhig weiter- Du hast doch für Dich alles vorher genau abgewogen.

Ich war früher viel auf dem Bau unterwegs..war mal selbstständig und davor seit Kindesbeinen auf dem Bau...im Studium nebenbei auch...Mein Diplom ist aber nur auf E-Technik....
Deswegen nur meine laienhaften Tip´s, um Risiken zu minimieren.
Ein richtiger Maurer, Betonbauer etc. könnte uns hier sicher noch bessere Tips geben.

Gerissene Betonplatten (nicht nur Estrichbeton, auch Fundamentplatten mit Armierung) habe ich übrigens zu Hauf gesehen....und saniert oder abgerissen.
Betonpools aus WU habe ich auch gegossen- alles dicht bis Heute.

Auch gerade, wenn wir Laien sind, so kann man auch laienhaft gewisse Risiken etwas minimieren.....

Dein Teich ist doch jetzt schon super und auch dicht.)

Aber bis zum Fische einsetzen wäre zumindest ein TeilWasserWechsel notwendig.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch jahrelang auf dem Bau gejobbt. 
Von der Schulzeit bis Ende des Studiums. 
Von Maurertätigkeiten bis Fußbodenheizung und Solar alles mit gemacht. 
Also auch schon einiges gesehen.
Die Wahrheit ist doch das es keine Anleitung gibt. 
Auch ein richtiger Maurer oder Bauing kann dir zum Teichbau nichts richtiges erzählen. 
Und ich habe mit all solchen Leuten gesprochen im Vorfeld....
Die widersprechen sich bereits bei der Körnung für den Zuschlag und manche haben was von 25cm Bodenplatte geredet.
Was meinst du wie manche sich bei den Fertigbetonwerken am Telefon eingeschissen haben. 
Von wegen ohne Statiker wäre das ja alles zu unsicher usw.
Alles was geht ist sich aus verschiedenen Gewerken anzulehnen und sich da nach den Regeln und Normen zu richten. 
Man darf aber nicht vergessen das diese Regeln teilweise dafür da sind um Menschenleben abzusichern. 
Also wird alles hoch stabil gemacht.
Ich kann nur dafür plädieren sich an den erfolgreichen Teichbauten zu orientieren und sich mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen.
Nur so kommt man voran.
Aber man sollte gut vergleichen und abwägen.
Manche bauen auch am Teich mehrere Nummern sicherer als notwendig was unnötige Ressourcen verschlingt.
Wir sind doch hier im Forum im Grunde eine große Selbsthilfegruppe.
Ich nehme gerne viele Tipps entgegen. 
Wäre sonst sicherlich nicht so weit wie heute gekommen. 
Also bitte weiter machen.
Aber ich habe auch einen eigenen Kopf und beurteile alles kritisch.
Nur nach Anleitung anderer kann ich einfach nicht leben.
Dafür bin ich zu unabhängig und lebe manchmal eben auch mit Fehlschlägen.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo Flo,
ich habe Deinen thread fleißig mitgelesen. Ich kann Torstens Bedenken nachvollziehen. Ich gebe Dir recht, daß dies wahrscheinlich keine negativen Auswirkungen für Dich hat. 
Seine Anmerkungen zur Wechselwirkung PVC-Beton hinsichtlich der verschiedenen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten, der chemischen Wechselwirkung und des Abbaus möglicher Spannungen sind für mich nachvollziehbar.
Das soll jetzt keine Kritik an Deinem Bau sein (da bin ich weit davon entfernt - Hut ab vor Deiner Leistung ). Mach' bitte weiter, ich will gerne Deinen fertigen Teich sehen .
Um mal in mich selbst zu gehen - so läuft mein Winterbetrieb am Teich darin, dass eine 400l/h-Pumpe über einen Bogen oberhalb Teichniveau mit 3/4"-Schlauch ihr Wasser ansaugen muß, und dieses nur über eine 1/3"-Verengung eingesaugt bekommt. Genau davon habe ich ganz gewiß hier schon mal abgeraten, und dennoch mache ich das seit 7 Jahren.
Wenn Du verstehen möchtest, was Torsten meinte, kann ich versuchen, das zu erklären (zumindest den Teil davon, den ich meinte verstanden zu haben). Rechtfertigen mußt Du Dich nicht damit, dass es noch viele andere gibt, die eher bei solchen Diskussionen aussteigen. Das schützt weder vor falschen Ratschlägen, noch vor weniger guten Entscheidungen. Wir glauben Dir, dass Du das für Dich beste willst .


----------



## Teich4You (25. Mai 2016)

Edit:
Für alle die sich fragen wo die von uns extra gebogenen Winkel sind...
Ich habe mich am Ende dagegen entscheiden diese mit in die Bodenplatte ein zu bauen.
Da die Grube eine nicht gerade einfache Form hat wurde es zu kompliziert die Winkel passgenau an zu bringen. Und ich habe keine Lust gehabt die Winkel nachher an der falschen Stelle sitzen zu haben. Die senkrechten Eisen sollen später durch Bohrungen mit der Platte verbunden werden.


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ... eine nicht gerade einfache Form hat wurde es zu kompliziert die Winkel passgenau an zu bringen


Hi Flo,
zumindest an den Ecken hätte ich ein paar Winkel eingebracht.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Mai 2016)

Du meinst horizontal?
Hätte man vielleicht machen können.
Die Platte ist statt 15cm schätzungsweise 17cm geworden.
Das wird halten. 
Stahlmatte liegt in den Ecken auch noch.
Ich wollte ja senkrecht damit sie in die Steine ragen, was aber zu kompliziert wurde.


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2016)

Hi Flo,
die BoPla schaut doch gut aus, da der Beton ja noch recht weich ist, wäre das ned jetzt die Gelegenheit die Löcher für die Eisen zu bohren - oder soll man erst noch ein paar Tage warten ?


----------



## Teich4You (25. Mai 2016)

Ja die ist echt gut geworden.
Ne die sollte noch 1-2 Tage aushärten. 
Nicht das mir am Rand doch noch was abbricht bei nem Schlagbohrer.
Außerdem möchte ich das erst machen, wenn ich die Steine platziere.
Dann kann ich das auch besser sehen wo ein Eisen hin soll.


----------



## tosa (25. Mai 2016)

ah, hattest die Folie im BA gelassen, sehr gut.... hatte echt die Befürchtung das das betonwasser in die rohre gelaufen ist. 

bin gespannt wie du mit der Dichtschlämme die BA dicht bekommst.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Mai 2016)

Jetzt wäre es günstig mit einem Schaber, Schaufel, Kelle die oberste Schlempeschicht vom Beton zu kratzen....bis Du die Körnung siehst.
Ansonsten hat Deine Dichtschlämme und auch der in die Schalsteine der Wände eingefüllte Beton keine Haftung.
Eine Flex mit entsprechender Schleifscheibe/ Topfscheibe aus Korund geht auch.
Bohren- abwarten bis der Beton richtig hart ist.

Eine Folie bekommst Du so durch den 5cm zu hoch gewordenen Beton aber im Ernstfall nicht mehr an den BA-Flansch eingebaut.


----------



## Michael H (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Ich hab die gleich mit rein gemacht , wenn die Steine drauf kommen kann man die immer noch nach Rechts oder Links biegen . Aber wie sagte schon mal einer ** viele wege führen nach Rom ** ....


----------



## Teich4You (26. Mai 2016)

Ich bereite mich jetzt mal gepflegt auf das Mauern vor.
Mal sehen ob ich das bis zum WE hinbekomme.
Ich muss mir erst mal eine Liste machen was ich noch alles brauche.

An die erfahrenen Flexer: Ob man mit ner kleinen Flex von Bosch (siehe Baudoku) mit entsprechender Steinscheibe auch Schalsteine angeritzt bekommt, so das man das Stück dann abhämmern könnte?


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Mai 2016)

230er flex mit Diamantscheibe.
Kaufe Dir eine...lohnt sich. 125 geht zur Not auch...aber Du hast ja noch viel vor.
Anritzen und und wegklopfen oder durchschneiden-  alles geht.
Die MauerEcken immer die Steine so ausflexen, dass Beton und Eisen ums Eck fliessen können..
Beton mit dem Rüttler auch da entlüften...

Einfach in die Platte bohren und Moniereisen pressend reinschlagen.
Bohrmehl vorher rauspusten.
Von mir aus auch schräg rein oder mit Epox einkleben...

Schön, dass Du die Schlempe am Boden runtergekratzt hast.
Ich habe einmal gegossene Betonwände mit Wasser strahlen dürfen und anschliessend mit GFK beschichten....

Speziell bei sehr nass gegossenen  Betonplatten oder auch Anhydritfliessestrichen lagern sich obendrauf Salze etc. ab, die eben eine Bindung zu nachfolgenden  Beschichtungen oder auch Fliesen...verhindern.


----------



## sugger1234 (26. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich bereite mich jetzt mal gepflegt auf das Mauern vor.
> Mal sehen ob ich das bis zum WE hinbekomme.
> Ich muss mir erst mal eine Liste machen was ich noch alles brauche.
> 
> An die erfahrenen Flexer: Ob man mit ner kleinen Flex von Bosch (siehe Baudoku) mit entsprechender Steinscheibe auch Schalsteine angeritzt bekommt, so das man das Stück dann abhämmern könnte?



klar geht das  wurde mir aber eine Diamantscheibe holen weil die billiger im 5er Set sind schnell durch je nach dem wie viel du zum schneiden kannst


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2016)

Schalsteine am besten mit ner Diamantscheibe schneiden - da geht dann auch was voran, bei normalen Steinscheiben bist du nur am Scheiben wechseln, Discjockey quasi


----------



## Teich4You (26. Mai 2016)

Alles klaro, Diamantscheiben kommen mit auf die Liste. 
Ich versuche es dann mal mit meiner 125er.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2016)

Nimm die 230er ... die geht wie Butter .
Bereuen wirst du es nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Flo,
da kann ich Helmut nur recht geben. Ich habe auch eine 230er Billig-Version und eine Diamant-Scheibe. Bis über 5 cm kann man da gut in Stein schneiden, das reicht für Schalsteine und Rasenkanten. In Deinem Fall würde ich dennoch überlegen, mir eine große Flex zu borgen. Bereits eine 350er schneidet um einiges schneller als mein 230er Spielzeug, und man kann das dann auch im Winkel oder schräg... (da sieht man besser, wo man lang schneidet, und Du hast ja einiges zu schneiden).


----------



## Teich4You (30. Mai 2016)

Mit meiner 125er Scheibe ist ein Stein in 15 Sekunden bearbeitet. Die geht vielleicht nicht ganz durch, aber an der Kannte schlage ich dann einfach ab. 
Also bisher kein Problem.
Ich brauche auch eh nicht so viel flexen. Die Steine sind alle so geplant das ich mit ganzen Kollegen arbeiten kann. Nur die Ecken werden etwas aufgelext damit der Beton herumfließen kann.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Mai 2016)

Und die wagerechten Moniereisen auch sauber um´s Eck gehen!
Dabei gibt es die Verlegeweise, dass die inneren Eisen an der Ecke nach Aussen wechseln und die äusseren nach Innen...

Bei den Teichinnenecken muss es auch nicht so millimetergenau sein- entschärfst Du noch die 90° Innenecken auf 2 x 45°?
Dazu kannst Du auch einfach Innen eine Schaltafel oder Bohle in die Ecke stellen und mit Beton ausgießen.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Mai 2016)

Ich bin verwirrt. 

Stahl um die Ecken herum ist klar.
Aber meinst du es macht so einen Unterschied ob ich die Eisen in die äußere oder innen liegende Mulde bei den Schalsteinen lege?
Also bei so "kleinen" Bauwerken wie unseren Teichen?

Also die Teichecken wollte ich entschärfen. 
Hatte ich irgendwo auch schon mal erwähnt.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Mai 2016)

Rein statisch verstärkt das Eisen den Beton auf Zugspannung. Druck kann der Beton selber ab.

Knicke einmal einen Küchenschwamm- wird auf der Aussenseite gedehnt und Innen gedrückt.
Also musst Du das "Eisen" in die äußere Seite rein- um dort ein Zerreißen des Beton´s zu vermeiden.

Bei enem rein frei stehenden Becken hast Du den druck von Innen nach Aussen.
Also Bewehrung auf die Aussenseite.

Ein leeres Becken im Boden (Hauskeller z.B.) bekommt den Druck vom Erdreich. also von Aussen nach Innen.
Also Bewehrung auf die Innenseite. (Meinen Hauskeller habe ich so gemauert- mit 6mm Eisen in den Fugen auf der Innenseite)

Bewehrung in der Mitte verlegt- ist sinnfrei.

Jetzt kann ich nicht abschätzen, wie sich das Erdreich mit der höheren Dichte gegenüber einem mit Wasser gefüllten Becken von der Statik her verhält...
Drückt das Erdreich wegen der höheren Dichte trotz mit Wasser vollem Becken nach Innen??

Ich kenne nur teilweise in die Erde eingebuddelte Folienpools....wo es manchmal auch dazu kam, dass das Erdreich in den vollen Pool eine Delle drückte...
Oder eine engegrabene Biokammer. rund aus PE in Zuckersand aussen- bekam auch Innendelle.

Um diesem Entscheidung zu entgehen, habe ich immer zwei Eisen- aussen und innen in den Schalungssteinen eingelegt.
Und dort eben an den Ecken immer gewechselst- Inneres Eisen nach Aussen u.s.w.
Nur so sind die Ecken wirklich gut bewehrt....
Sind halt Bauwerksregeln...zumindest meine laienhaft- ich bin da nicht vom Fach!

Jetzt kanst Du im Erdbereich sparen- je nach Deiner Entscheidung und z.B. Innen Eisen einlegen und das Eisen an den Ecken 1m länger lassen und nach Aussen springen. Dann ist an den Ecken immer noch 1m Moniereisen fachgerecht ums Eck.
Du wirst aber merken, das Du nun Aussen auch noch 2...3 Eisen einlegst und somit komplett Aussen und Innen ringsherum bist mit der Bewehrung.

Aus dem Teich heraus - Hochteich ist es klar- Druck von Innen nach Aussen.
Bewehrung Aussen für Sparfüchse.
Ich pers. würde einfach die 6mm Moniereisen auch dort  Innen und aussen einlegen- und auch an den Ecken wieder wechseln.

Und da sind wir wieder bei laienhaft fachlich richtig?? übertriebener Aufwand??
Aber Du willst ja rissfrei bauen- wegen der Dichtschlämme.
Bei Folie kann man da ggf. etwas entspannter ans Werk gehen.

Vergiss nicht die Sichtscheibe einzuplanen.
Dazu ggf. einen "Anschlag" im Mauerwerk betonieren.
Wie man aber bei dichtschläme eine Glasscheibe dicht bekommt........
Bei Folie kein Problem- bei PE mit einem Rahmen aus PE supi....
In Beton kannst Du die Glasscheibe aber nicht mit eingießen...Alleine Temperaturschwankungen,,,Knall...


----------



## troll20 (30. Mai 2016)

Soll der Teich auch mit einer Dischtschlämme gebaut werden oder doch nur der Filterkeller???


----------



## Teich4You (30. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht die Sichtscheibe einzuplanen.


Bin kein Freund einer Sichtscheibe.
Ist lustig und so, aber von oben finde ich die Fische schöner.
Aber ist noch nicht entschieden.

Wegen der Bewährung: Ja muss ich mal gucken.



troll20 schrieb:


> Soll der Teich auch mit einer Dischtschlämme gebaut werden oder doch nur der Filterkeller???


Alles.


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2016)

Moinsen Leute.

Heute mal bisschen was zu meiner Filterplanung.
Also für alle technik-Interessierten.
Und vielleicht findet sich ja auch noch die ein oder andere Optimierung.

Hier die Gesamtübersicht mit der nun tatsächlichen Position der BA usw.
Damit die Rückläufe an der Westseite noch in der Erde liegen kommen sie so bei ca. 100 cm unter Wasserspiegel in den Teich zurück.
Die Sammelkammer bekommt Standrohre
Die Letzte Kammer ebenso.


 


Hier die Filterstrecke längs skizziert.
In echt sind manche Kammern allerdings nebeneinander.
Zulaufkammer --> Trommler --> DN 200 Luftheber im direkten Anschluss --> Biokammer mit Helix belüftet/ruhend (alternativ Japanmatten) --> Klarwasserkammer mit UVC
   

Und hier mal eine Frontal- Querschnittsansicht von Sammelkammer und Trommler.
Die westlichen Rückläufe queren einmal den Keller unter der Sammelkammer.
der Skimmer sitzt frontal vor der Sammelkammer.
Der Trommelfilter wird auf Querstreben gestellt, die in der Wand verankert werden müssen.

  

Außer der Zulaufkammer, sollen alle Kammern mit einem Bodenablauf ausgestattet werden.
Das Schmutzwasser dieser BA und das Schmutzwasser vom Trommelfilter muss im Keller gesammelt werden.
Von dort wird es per Tauchpumpe hinaus gefördert.
Momentan bin ich soweit den ganzen Bereich rund um den Luftheber als Sammelkammer zu nutzen.
Der LH wird ja dicht sein und mit Wasser gefüllt. Also sollte der auch nicht aufschwimmen.
Unten kommt dann ein Gitter rein, auf dem man laufen kann. 
Darunter ist dann halt die Sammelgrube.
Soweit zum Stand der Dinge.


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Mai 2016)

Für das Abwasser würde ich ein Fass nehen und es nicht so tief aufstellen..mit OK Fass gerade so, dass der TF Auslauf reingeht.

Abwasserpumpen mögen auch oft keine grossen Förderhöhen...Sandpartikel und Algen..
Je nach zu überwindender Höhe ginge auch ein LH...


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2016)

Für den Trommler wäre ein Fass ok.
Für die Abläufe der Filterkammer wäre das Fass eher schon zu hoch.
Außer ich gehe nach den Zugschiebern wieder etwas nach oben.
Solange ich unter dem Niveau der Kammern bleibe geht das wohl noch.
Aber was mache ich gegen den Regen von oben?
Der lässt meine Kammer auch voll laufen.
Da finde ich die Pumpe am Boden wieder effektiver.
Mit einem LH komme ich aus dem Filterkeller eher nicht raus.
2,25m hochdrücken wird zu hart und ist nicht so leicht zu automatisieren wie eine Tauchpumpe mit Schwimmer.

Hey heute wieder 3 Steine gesetzt! 
Genau bevor das Gewitter los ging.
Hatte sich also gelohnt gestern 20-25min das Wasser von der Platte zu pumpen und den Garten zu fluten. 

So jetzt noch Hochzeitstag zelebrieren.
Meine Frau droht schon.


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Mai 2016)

Den Boden der Kammer nicht betonieren.....oder die Abdeckung oben regendicht...

BA der Helixkammer mit den Robren hoch, Bogen bis ca 20cm unter OK Wasser und Schieber .....
Der Diff. Druck von 20cm reicht dicke aus zum Schmodder ablassen.
Funktioniert bei mir auch so.
Nachteil ist das stehende Wasser im Rohr...
Regelmäßig spülen....kann man auch steuern...

Oder das senkrechte Abwasserrohr als LH mit Druckdose 5 cm über max. Wasserstand.
Dann musst  Du zum Schmodder entfernen nur eine kleine Extra Membranpumpe ansteuern...Schaltuhr...


----------



## tosa (31. Mai 2016)

Was war das denn für eine schöne kg Leitung die du umgelegt hast? Wo geht die hin? Könnte man die nicht anzapfen?


----------



## Teich4You (31. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Den Boden der Kammer nicht betonieren.....oder die Abdeckung oben regendicht...


Die Kammer ist mit der Bodenplatte betoniert worden. 
Ist auch gut so wegen dem Grundwasser.
Abdeckung mit Folie unter dem Holzverdeck soll das Holz schimmeln lassen?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Diff. Druck von 20cm reicht dicke aus zum Schmodder ablassen


Das ist schon mal gut zuwissen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Nachteil ist das stehende Wasser im Rohr...


Hat man das bei Bodenabläufen in Filterkammern nicht immer?
Da steht doch immer etwas Wasser oder Gammeldreck im Rohr.



tosa schrieb:


> Was war das denn für eine schöne kg Leitung die du umgelegt hast? Wo geht die hin? Könnte man die nicht anzapfen?


War und ist die Verlängerung der Dachrinne. 
Führt in den Sickerschacht den ich angelegt hatte.
Bei längerem Regen, so wie jetzt gerade staut das Wasser aber schon einige Meter zurück, weil es nicht so schnell versickert.
War und ist immer noch eine Möglichkeit.
Aber den Schmodder vom Trommler sollte man wohl eher nicht da hinein leiten.
Das setzt mir doch die ganze Sickergrube und das Rohr am Ende zu.
Alternativ fängt man den groben Dreck vorher nochmal ab.


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Mai 2016)

Du hast Recht- bei BA zum gelegentlichen ablassen von Bodendreck in Filterkammern ist immer etwas stehendes Wasser...Dreckkloake drin.
Und das könnte wieder eine Quelle von Bakki´s etc. sein, die sich irgendwann auf den Fischen austoben könnten....
JE näher der Schieber am BA, desto weniger stehende Kloake.

Bei mir geht eben das Rohr von dem Biokammer-BA (ca. 1,6m tief) senkrecht nach oben und dann in die waagerechte....also ca, 1m KG 110 mehr als unbedingt notwendig.
Ich mache den Schieber 1 x die Woche kurz auf....
Meine "Biokammer" ist sowieso ohne Helix- wozu auch bei meinem "dichten Besatz"  (noch) nicht notwendig.
Hinter der Biokammer ist ja noch der 15m x 3m große und ca. 20m³ Inhalt fassende Pflanzenfiltergraben.
Soetwas ist aber für klinisch reine und im Ernstfall mit Medikamenten zu behandelnde Koi- Haltung ungeeignet.

Ich war vorgestern selber in der "Biokammer" planschen und tauchen....KG orange- Formteile schwimmen ja nicht....sind mir beim Abschäumer basteln reingefallen..

Sieh Dir mal den Entlüfterabzweig hier in der Biokammer an!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-eines-lufthebers-brauche-hilfe-jungs.45625/page-73
Kann ich nur empfehlen. klasse Abschäumer kann man da basteln. Und mit einem kleinen Trick hört man dann gar kein Geblubber mehr am LH - Einlauf...
OK LH- Einlaufrohr ruhig ein wenig...2..3.. cm tiefer als OK Teichwasser bei Pumpe aus.
Dann funktioniert der Abschäumer besser...

Wenn die "Deckeldichtung" unter dem Holz ist, dann kann das Holz doch ablüften....
Allerdings werden Deine Deckel wohl aus Beton und etwas schwer- wegen der strikten Verwendung von Dichtschlämme...
Klappen etc. fehlt bei mir auch noch- bin noch am grübeln...
Ich benötige Scharniere dafür, die so wie Motorhaubenscharniere oder Klappbettscharniere funktionieren...


----------



## tosa (31. Mai 2016)

Aber wäre ne perfekte Möglichkeit die schmutzwasserinne des TF leer zu bekommen, oder? 

Vor allem ist das meiste was der TF bringt Wasser, also somit versickert das. Und dann alle paar Jahre mal nen absaugwagen bestellen, ich denke mal da weiß dein Arbeitgeber dir zu helfen.... Das wenigste ist grober Dreck


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Mai 2016)

ISt doch eine gute Idee...lege Dir "zur Not" wenigstens einen Abzweig zum Sickerschacht aus dem Filterkeller heraus....auch wenn Du beim Umlegen der Leitung den Abzweig nicht eingebaut hast...jetzt geht noch alles.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Und dann alle paar Jahre mal nen absaugwagen bestellen, ich denke mal da weiß dein Arbeitgeber dir zu helfen


Das ist keine Klärgrube, sondern ein mit Kies gefüllter Sickerschacht.
Der lässt sich also nicht absaugen.
Mein Arbeitgeber sitzt was das betrifft auch in einem anderen Versorgungsgebiet. 




ThorstenC schrieb:


> .lege Dir "zur Not" wenigstens einen Abzweig zum Sickerschacht aus dem Filterkeller heraus



Nicht nur zur Not!
Mache ich trotzdem. 
Irgendwas gibt es immer zu versickern.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

Es gibt noch ein Thema was ich gerne mal besprochen hätte.
Ich finde ja diese Poolskimmer gut.
Also direkt in die Wand eingebaut.
Aber ab wann skimmt so ein Skimmer denn nun wirklich? 
Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es reicht ein Loch in die Schalsteine zu machen das direkt in der Sammelkammer mündet.
Geschweige denn das man dann abschiebern könnte.
Oder einfach ein KG Rohr in die Wand einmauern, hinter der Wand runter führen und dann von unten in die Sammelkammer? 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Wandskimmer irgendwie zu verbauen in meinem System?


----------



## tosa (1. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das ist keine Klärgrube, sondern ein mit Kies gefüllter Sickerschacht.
> Der lässt sich also nicht absaugen.



könnte man das nicht umbauen? würde dir die Arbeit echt ersparen und den Gestank vom Haus fernhalten. Das Spülwasser riecht echt bombastisch gut....


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ... reicht ein Loch in die Schalsteine zu machen das direkt in der Sammelkammer mündet.



und was soll dann durch die BA laufen ?


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2016)

Das einfache Loch in der Wand hilft Dir nicht weiter...der Sinn eines Skimmers ist es die oberste Wasserschicht abzusaugen- oder zu skimmen.
Deswegen haben ja Skimmer Schwimmkörper, die bei Sog im Rohr etwas nach unten sinken.
Oder die Wandeinbauskimmer haben diese "Klappe" vorne drin, damit immer möglichst die oberste Wasserschicht abgesaugt wird.

Pool- Wandeinbauskimmer haben meist kleinere Rohranschlüsse....irgendwo habe ich einen Forenbeitrag gesehen, wo der Teichler den kleinen Abgang im Boden des Wandeinbau-Skimmers per Flansch auf KG110 erweiterte....


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

@Roland O. 
hat das gemacht, auch per Video gezeigt.
Unten abgesägt und per Reduzierung 160/110 dann an das System angeschlossen.
Aber er hat am Teichrand auch Platz nach unten.
Ich habe aber eine solide Mauer in der ich nichts nach unten führen kann.
Daher die Frage ob es Möglichkeiten gibt einen Wandskimmer in Schwerkraft bei mir zu integrieren. 
Wenn es technisch nicht machbar ist, auch nicht schlimm.
Wäre aber nice, fals es doch geht.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2016)

Es gibt auch für diese Pool-Wand- Skimmer "Verlängerung" als Durchgang durch die Mauern...bei gemauerten oder gegossenen Pools.
https://www.wildkamp.de/AquaTec-Verlaengerung-Wandskimmer_pr_791768_cat_11010300-8_de
oder....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1717575...=3187&item=171757530772&sortbid=11&rmvSB=true


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

Was sind eure Meinungen, wie hoch man den Wasserstand im Teich fahren sollte?
Bis -10cm zur Oberkante?
Oder geht auch -5cm zur Oberkante?

Ich muss das irgendwann mal festlegen, weil es Auswirkungen auf den Einbau vom Trommelfilter hat und auch die Verbindung von der Standrohrkammer zum Trommelfilter.


----------



## Geisy (6. Juni 2016)

Jeder Teich sollte einen Überlauf haben und da stellt sich dann die max. Wassermenge von alleine ein.
Wie machst du das sonst wenn es mal länger regnet?


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2016)

Hi Floh,
ich würde mal sagen das hängt von deiner gewünschten wassertiefe ab, aber solange der Wasserstand ned über der Oberkante ist ist doch alles 
5cm mehr sind auch ein paar *viele* Liter mehr 

kannst du den Poolskimmer an/in die FK-wand machen?


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

Nicht alles durcheinander werfen.
Ein Überlauf wird es geben.
Aber auch der ist Teil der Entscheidungskette.
Überlauf, Max-Wasserstand, Zuläufe Trommler, das ist alles voneinander abhängig.

Meine Frage bezog sich im Grunde eher darauf, ab wann gravierende Nachteile entstehen, wenn ich das Wasser im Teich zu hoch bis an die Kante fahre.
Und ob man einen Sicherheitsabstand einbauen sollte, wie zB -5cm bis Oberkante.

Was natürlich optimal wäre, wäre wenn die Zuläufe und der Trommler selber irgendwie flexibel in der Höhe wären. Oder nachjustierbar in kleinen Schritten.
Gerade deshalb weil die Zuläufe ja fest eingemauert werden sollen und nur der Spielraum durch die Flexmuffen besteht bei der Verbindung zum Trommler.

Der Überlauf wird in der Wand des Filterkeller eingebaut, da dieser einen ganzen Schalstein höher wird. Also bin ich da flexibel.
Den Wand-/Poolskimmer wird es nicht geben.
Das habe ich verworfen.


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2016)

hi,
hauptsache ist doch das die Zuläufe zum TF auch bei niedrigwasser im wasser sind.
nur was ist niedrigwasser -2cm  oder -30cm , ach ja dann kommt schon das nächste Problem: LH - kommt noch was raus 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Und ob man einen Sicherheitsabstand


Sicherheit für was? Schutz der Teichkrone vor Wellenschlag oder so 
wenn deine Mauer gut gebaut ist würde ich soviel wasser wie möglich einfüllen, 2cm kannst schon oben frei lassen


m.M.  ==> mit dem TF/LH sollte man eh versuchen den Wasserstand konstant zu halten, aber wegen ein paar cm hin oder her bricht ned gleich die Welt zusammen


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

Beim Luftheber mache ich mir weniger Sorgen, da ich ihn mit einer Pumpe fahren möchte die eine Nummer größer als nötig wäre.
Also so, dass er auch paar cm hoch fördern könnte und die Biokammer ordentlich aufstaut, damit ich bisschen Schub auf die Rückläufe bekomme.

Sicherheit eher für die Fische.

Trommelfilter muss min 17cm über Wasserniveau eingebaut werden.
Sollte man das ganz genau nehmen, oder gibt es da Spielräume?
Solange die Zuläufe geflutet sind ist alles im grünen Bereich?
Dann doch lieber gleich 20cm über Niveau einbauen?


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Trommelfilter muss min 17cm über Wasserniveau eingebaut werden.


damit sind 17cm über dem von _*dir angepeilten maximalen Wasserniveau*_ gemeint, sonst läut wohl das wasser über die Ablaufrinne weg (ist  dann quasi der Teichüberlauf) 
bei 20cm verschenkst du 3cm



Teich4You schrieb:


> Sicherheit eher für die Fische.


meinst du je mehr Rand desto weniger herausspringen. Wenn du das meinst, dann müsste der rand schon 40 - 50cm hoch sein


----------



## sugger1234 (6. Juni 2016)

sag mal, mit was schneidest du die Löcher in die Schalungssteine für die Kg Rohre?


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> damit sind 17cm über dem von _*dir angepeilten maximalen Wasserniveau*_ gemeint


Ja das ist mir schon klar.
Die Frage bleibt bestehen, ob man das knirsch einhalten sollte, oder zB auch auf 20 cm gehen kann.
Ich verschenke dabei nichts, da der Filterkeller höher ist als der Teich.
Du hast ja selber gesagt, dass im Grunde alles im grünen Bereich ist, solange die Zuläufe dauergeflutet sind.
Also warum sollte ich dann ein Risiko eingehen das mir die Spülrinne voll läuft und genau 17cm anpeilen, wenn ich auch 18-20 nehmen kann, solange die Zuläufe geflutet sind.



sugger1234 schrieb:


> sag mal, mit was schneidest du die Löcher in die Schalungssteine für die Kg Rohre?


Gar nicht.
Die Rohre werde bei Hochziehen der Mauer direkt mit eingemauert.
Andernfals braucht man einen dafür geeigneten Schlagbohrer mit 110er Bohrkrone.
Da geht dann schon gut die Party ab wenn man die Schalsteine durchbohren will und man sollte vorher aufpassen, da wo man durch will keinen Stahl mit ein zu bauen.


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich verschenke dabei nichts, da der Filterkeller höher ist als der Teich.


dir fehlt aber dann was an Filterfläche in der trommel.   _*
*_
Wasserniveau ≈ Wasserniveau in der Trommel, und wenn du den TF so einbaust das die Ablaufrinne höher wie dein Teichrand ist dann läuft dein Teich ganz einfach über 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Du hast ja selber gesagt, dass im Grunde alles im grünen Bereich ist, solange die Zuläufe dauergeflutet sind.


das sind aber auch die mindestanforderungen, aber dann kannst du auch vielleicht nur 1/3 oder weniger der Filterfläche nutzen. 

und nein vom grünen Bereich hab ich nix geschrieben, mein Text war: "_Hauptsache ist doch das die Zuläufe zum TF auch bei niedrigwasser im wasser sind_." 
denn ohne Wasser im Zulauf ist der TF eigentlich überflüssig - das sollte doch klar sein


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2016)

Du verschenkst bei -20cm und somit 3cm unter der TF Rinnenkante freie Siebgewebefläche.
Das wird sich vermutlich nicht ganz vermeiden lassen.

Ideal wäre natürlich OK Wasser in der TF Enlaufkammer auf OK Rinne bei Pumpe an- weil ja der Wasserstand bei Pumpe an etwas sinkt gegenüber dem Teich....
Schaltet jemand aber die Pumpe aus, steigt der Wasserstand in der TF Einlaufkammer auf OK Teichwasser...und was zuviel ist, läuft über die TF Rinne dann über.

Bau einfach die TF Rinne auf OK Teichwasser ein.
Wenn die Pumpe läuft, ist bis zur OK Rinne noch 2..3cm Platz. Das kann dann ggf. bei Regen noch etwas ausgefüllt werden...solange die Pumpe läuft.

Wieviel Platz zwischen OK Wasser und OK Teichrand bleibt....5cm..10cm..ist Dir überlassen und optisch Deine Entscheidung.
Weil Du ja vermutlich oben noch ringsherum einen "Ringgurt" zur Stabilität und Höhenausgleich betonierst, würde ich bis zum Einbau und Höhenposition des TF noch bis zur Fertigstellung der Wände warten- oder es gut berechnen, ausmessen..

Bei Deiner Steuerung musst Du sowieso den Teichwasserspiegel relativ konstant halten.
Oder Du baust Dir einen "Schwimmenden Wasserpegelsensor" oder kaufst eine Steuerung, die den reinen Differenzdruck am Siebgewebe Klarwasser- Schmutzwasser pegelunabhängig erfasst.

Überlauf...würde ich pers. im Filterkeller einbauen-ideal wäre ein Extra- Rohr vom Teich zum Filterkeller:
nur für den exakten Teichüberlauf (am Besten etwas in der Höhe einstellbar) und zum exakten erfassen des Wasserstandes zum automatischen nachfüllen.

Nachfüllen: im Baumarkt gibt es die Schwimmerventile für Spülkästen für 14 Euro....


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

Das der Teich dann über läuft kann ich gedanklich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. 
Die Grenze ist ja der Teichüberlauf.
Wenn der bei -5cm sitzt....



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe läuft, ist bis zur OK Rinne noch 2..3cm Platz.


Stimmt ja, ich vergaß dass durch den Betrieb des LH der Pegel absinken sollte im Trommler. 
Dann werde ich versuchen knirsch 17cm einzuhalten.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei Deiner Steuerung musst Du sowieso den Teichwasserspiegel relativ konstant halten.


Ja geht....laut Hersteller löst die Spülung bei einer Differenz von 10-12cm aus. 
Das ist da schon mit einem Sensor geregelt. (BGM PP35 Modell)



ThorstenC schrieb:


> -ideal wäre ein Extra- Rohr vom Teich zum Filterkelle


Genau so habe ich es ja vor. 
Durch die Wand beim Filterkeller ein 50er oder 75er Rohr als Überlauf legen.
Das Rohr lasse ich dann in meiner Sickergrube münden.
Ob man das nochmal irgendwie geregelt bekommt...kein Plan gerade.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> nur für den exakten Teichüberlauf (am Besten etwas in der Höhe einstellbar) und zum exakten erfassen des Wasserstandes zum automatischen nachfüllen.


Autonachfüllung wäre nice, aber dafür habe ich gedanklich noch kein Konzept.
Bisher war eine händische Nachfüllung geplant.

Einen Ringgurt wird es nicht geben.
Ist nicht geplant bisher.
Ich will möglichst gerade mauern und habe nur mit ganzen Schalsteinen geplant. 
Schauen wir mal wie es am Ende oben aussieht. 
Dann kann man das nochmal entscheiden.
Noch höher will ich eigentlich nicht oben rauskommen aus der Erde.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2016)

Du musst zum Schluß ringsherum Innen und Außen Bretter ran machen und die Höhen exakt ausgleichen.
2 Eisen Innen und Aussen rein....
Die Schalsteine sind nie ganz gerade und weichen teilweise 1-2cm in der Höhe ab...
Ich habe manchmal die Dinger vorsortiert- damit ich in einer Reihe immer fast gleich große habe...

Natürlich kann man auch die letzte Reihe Schalsteine mit Mörtel aufsetzen und diese exakt ausrichten....ist aber manchmal mühselig.

Überlauf-Rohr in den Filterkeller nimm KG 110 und dann mit  einem Bogen nach oben-Stück senkrechtes Rohr und T- Abzweig seitlich- so kann man die Höhe einstellen und oben im T-Stück ggf. einen Nachfüllsensor einbauen.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

Gibt es vom Überlaufkonzept ein Bild oder anderes das ich es mir besser vorstellen kann?


----------



## fiseloer (6. Juni 2016)

Wozu braucht man bei einem Trommler noch einen zusätzlichen Überlauf ?
Bei mir regelt das die Schmutzrinne.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

Da es bei mir keinen Kanalanschluss für den Trommler gibt, darf er nicht als Überlauf dienen.
Sonst läuft mir der Filterkeller voll bei einem Starkregen.


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2016)

und wo geht dann der Teich-Überlauf hin?


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2016)

Trennung von Schmutz- und Regenwasser.....manche leiten ja schon vermutlich "illegal" das Spülwasser des TF in den Kanal.
Und das Regenwasser muß da nicht auch noch rein....kann böse Nachzahlungen geben....

Unten siehst Du den Abzweig mit dem T- Stück an einer meiner im Filterkeller ankommenden Saugleitungen...
Der geht dann in eine Extra- Regenwasserdrainage und ist so ca. 1cm unter OK TF Rinne eingebaut.
Das T- Stück und den Abgang nach unten kann ich ja etwas verschieben und mit den Rohrschellen fix einstellen.

Funktioniert aber nicht ganz sinnvoll- weil bei Pumpbetrieb der Wasserspiegel ja immer tiefer ist als der Teich.....und das sind bei mir einige cm..

Also besser ein KG 110 direkt vom Teich in den Filterkeller.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> und wo geht dann der Teich-Überlauf hin?


In meinen Sickerschacht.

Für mich gibt es 3 Abwässer am Teich:

Überlauf --> leichter Schmutz
Trommelfilter --> grober Schmutz
Filterkammern --> durchaus schlammiges Wasser

Überlauf kein Problem für Sickerschacht.
Trommelfilter auf keinen Fall in den Schacht, das würde alles zusetzen und verstopfen.
Schlammwasser auch nicht in den Schacht.

Die stärker verschmutzen Abwässer müssen über einen Sammelbehälter und durch eine Tauchpumpe rausgeholt werden aus dem Filterkeller.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Trennung von Schmutz- und Regenwasser.....manche leiten ja schon vermutlich "illegal" das Spülwasser des TF in den Kanal.


Hier frage ich mich schon lange wie das alles einfach so realisiert wird.
Da ich ja bei einem Unternehmen arbeite die sowas ahnden, ein interessantes Thema.
Ich kenne jetzt keinen Kunden, der einen Koiteich hat.
Aber das meldet sicher auch keiner an.
Gerade beim Nachfüllen mit Gartenwasserzähler (Schmutzwasser-Gebühr befreit) und dann Einleiten in den Schmutzwasserkanal ein heikles Thema.
Einleiten in die Regenwasserkanalisaton vielleicht noch mit Genehmigung.
Aber da dürfte man mit Sicherheit nicht das Abwasser eines Trommelfilter einleiten, was eindeutig aus Kacke und Exkrementen besteht.

Ja, jetzt kann ich mir das mit dem T-Stück Überlauf vorstellen.
Aber ich finde es jetzt nicht ganz so praktisch muss ich gestehen


----------



## troll20 (6. Juni 2016)

Sorry aber für mich wäre in erster Linie die Frage nach dem Springschutz. Und das regelt dann die Höhe der Wasserlinie im Teich. Das wiederum ist dann wiederum auch die Höhe von Überlauf sowie Schmutzrinne.


----------



## Geisy (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian
Da du vom Fach bist eine Frage.
Raus Pumpen auf den Rasen und versickern lassen ist doch OK oder?
Gruss Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

Auf seinem Grundstück darf jeder so viel versickern wir er will, solange man nachweise kann, dass man es auch kann.
Also Sickerschacht, Zisternen, Rasengittersteine, begrünte Dächer usw.
Es wird durchaus geprüft wie die Bodenverhältnisse sind und ob der Kunde überhaupt in der Lage ist zu versickern und dann wird halt nachgefragt.


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2016)

Trommelfilterschlamm ist prima Blumen- / Pflanzendünger, manche Kollegen / -innen sind ganz heiß drauf   , eigentlich sollte man das zeugs abfüllen und auf dem wochenmarkt verkaufen


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> die Frage nach dem Springschutz


Für einen effektiven Springschutz bräuchte man wohl doch wirklich 50cm - 100cm. Wenn so ein Koi richtig Gas gibt ist er sonst raus. 
Das Risiko muss ich dann eingehen.
Ich sehe es bei mir an der Hälterung. Da ist was Wasser auch bis fast ganz oben an den Rand.
Da springt auch keiner raus.
Aber es ist auch ein Netz drüber für den Fall der Fälle.
Wobei aus nem flachen Teich kann auch einer raushopsen, halt nur nicht so tief fallen.



mitch schrieb:


> Trommelfilterschlamm ist prima Blumen- / Pflanzendünger,


Yep, genau deswegen will ich es sammeln und dann mit ner Tauchpumpe in eine Hecke oder zu anderen Pflanzen pumpen. 
Ich hoffe natürlich das es nicht zu sehr stinkt wenn man eine konzentrierte Brühe bekommt.


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ich hoffe natürlich das es nicht zu sehr stinkt


a wengerla streng riechts scho   aber das macht ja dem Grünzeugs nix aus.


----------



## fiseloer (6. Juni 2016)

Stimmt


----------



## fiseloer (6. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Da es bei mir keinen Kanalanschluss für den Trommler gibt, darf er nicht als Überlauf dienen.
> Sonst läuft mir der Filterkeller voll bei einem Starkregen.


OK, das macht Sinn


----------



## htfzr (6. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Für einen effektiven Springschutz bräuchte man wohl doch wirklich 50cm - 100cm. Wenn so ein Koi richtig Gas gibt ist er sonst raus.
> Das Risiko muss ich dann eingehen.
> Ich sehe es bei mir an der Hälterung. Da ist was Wasser auch bis fast ganz oben an den Rand.
> Da springt auch keiner raus.
> ...



Gegen Springen hilft es nicht aber gegen gegenseitiges Rausdrücken bei der Fütterung oder Ablaichen schon. Das ist beim ebenen Teich nicht so tragisch, da hat der Koi eine gute Chance wieder ins Wasser zurückzukommen, im Hochteich eher nicht. Bei mir sind es 6-8 cm, finde ich schon ziemlich knapp, weniger würde ich nicht empfehlen. Hängt aber auch davon ab welche Art von Abdeckung oben auf die Mauer kommt und ob diese breiter ist und in den Teich ragt.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Entweder 5cm oder 10cm. Eines von beidem wird es werden.
Die Abdeckung wird vorraussichtlich nicht groß in den Teich ragen.
Was das Ablaichen angeht....passiert das auch, wenn man nur Weibchen im Teich hat?


----------



## htfzr (7. Juni 2016)

Nein, dann natürlich nicht und auch nicht wenn Du reichlich Salz im Teich hast. Beides hat aber auch Nachteile, wenn die für Dich ok sind, sicher eine gute Variante die zusätzlich noch weitere Probleme wie Verletzungen beim Ablaichen, zuviel Eiweiß im Wasser und unerwünschten Nachwuchs vermeidet.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Gut zu wissen.
Danke dafür.
Also nur noch Weibchen in den Einkaufskorb...äh Teich packen.
Werden im Schnitt eh größer, wenn man das so liest und sieht.


----------



## htfzr (7. Juni 2016)

Natürlich und deswegen sind sie in der Regel ja auch deutlich teurer  
Männer haben aber oft die bessere Farbqualität und die Einschränkung auf gesexte Jumbotosai oder grösser ist auch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Wer weiß schon wo sich das mal alles hinentwickelt.
Ich werde es in 2-4 Jahren ja dann sehen 
Momentan bin ich eher bei den einfarbigen zutraulichen.
Muss ja auch nichtz zwingend ein Tosai sein.
Ein Nisai wo man das Potenzial schon eher erkennen kann kostet vielleicht ein paar Groschen mehr, aber man hat weniger Risiko als bei ner verwaschenen Tosaigurke. 
Ja kein Plan, das muss man dann sehen was man wie macht.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Juni 2016)

Ich denke jetzt mal laut, vielleicht mag ja noch jemand mitdenken.

[Gedankengang ein/]

Fixpunkte:
Trommelfilter +17cm Teichniveau
Ausgang Luftheber in Bio +2cm Teichniveau
Teichniveau -10cm Oberkante Mauer
Oberkante Mauer wird 7x25cm oder 8x25cm
In beiden Fällen kommt eine Abdeckung von 4-5cm hinzu.

Also hängt letztendlich die ganze Verrohrung und der Einbau einiger Komponenten davon ab wie hoch die Mauer wird.

Bei 7x25cm guckt der Teich rund 60cm oben raus.
Das ist angenehm zum sitzen und optisch nicht so wuchtig.
Die Wassertiefe beträgt dann aber nur noch maximal 1,65m !

Bei 8x25cm guckt der Teich rund 85cm oben raus.
Ich könnte bis 1,90m Wassertiefe gehen und hätte damit am Ende auch rund 5m³ mehr Wasser im Teich.


Da ich regelmäßig die MK Blogs gucke höre ich da immer öfter das viele Leute auf 1,5m Teichtiefe gehen.
Er selber meinte auch das er seine Privatteiche dahingehend von 2m auf 1,5m reduzieren will.

Bleibt die Frage ob diese Leute ihre Teiche komplett das Jahr durchheizen können, da es im Winter sonst bestimmt zu Problemen kommt.
Vielleicht kann hier mal jemand laut mitdenken.

[/Gedankengang aus]


----------



## tosa (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,

ich denke mal mit......

Eine Reduktion der Tiefe ist möglich, die von ihm erwähnten Teiche sind wahrscheinlich alle komplett isoliert, eine vernünftige Abdeckung, dazu wahrscheinlich auch die Möglichkeit einer Beheizung.

Weniger Tiefe heißt auch, schnellere Erwärmung, aber auch genauso eine schnellere Abkühlung/Auskühlung.

Das wäre dann der Stand der Technik.

Eine weitere Anmerkung:
Wasservolumen ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, 5m3 ist schon echt viel, wobei ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf habe wieviel Volumen du in Gesamtheit anstrebst.

Aber vielleicht kannst du ja ein paar Seiten deines Hochteiches mit Erde anfüllen, so würde gleich eine etwas hügelige Landschaft entstehen, dort könnte man mit Rasen arbeiten, aber auch ein jap. Beet mit Kies, Steinen, Pflanzen etc. anlegen. Falls du sehr schöne Granitfelsen dazu brauchst melde dich, habe gerade letzten Samstag nach langem Suchen einen Steinbruch aufgetan die richtig mittelgrauen Granit anbieten und das für eine überschaubare Summe.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Juni 2016)

Volumenziel war zu anfangs im Maximum rund 23m³.

Habe aber eben nochmal grob nachkalkuliert wo ich stehe.
Bin im Maximum bei 32m³ angekommen. 
Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht....
Das kommt daher wenn man so ungenau baut.

Also würde man abzüglich der 5m³ immer noch bei Mitte 20m³ sein.
Isolierung sollte nicht das Problem sein, das hatte ich vor.
Eine adäquate Abdeckung wird da schon spannender.
Eine Heizung für die kalten Monate ist durchaus denkbar, wenn bisher auch nicht geplant gewesen.
Eigentlich will ich ja Strom sparen und nicht zwingend verbraten.

Ich muss mich einfach nur mal festlegen, damit ich den Rest vom Fest berücksichtigen kann, wenn ich die Wände weiter hochziehe.


----------



## tosa (22. Juni 2016)

tja, gute Frage, also ich persönlich finde halt die Idee mit dem teilweise anhäufen das Hochteiches und der jap. Gestaltung dieses Bereiches sehr interessant... aber das ist wie gesagt meine Meinung


----------



## Teich4You (22. Juni 2016)

Achso, ja bin ich nicht drauf eingegangen, stimmt.
Das werde ich zur Grundstückgrenze hin auch etwas machen, zum Haus hin will die Hausherrin aber mehr Rasen behalten.
Daher muss man mal gucken.


----------



## htfzr (22. Juni 2016)

Du hast doch die erste Reihe schon fertig und verfüllt oder ? Dann stell doch einfach mal zumindest für 3 Steine nebeneinander die 7 oder 8 Steine übereinander hin und schau Dir an wie das dann wirkt, davon würde ich es abhängig machen und die kleine Fitnessübung sollte doch drin sein


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Da ich regelmäßig die MK Blogs gucke höre ich da immer öfter das viele Leute auf 1,5m Teichtiefe gehen.
> Er selber meinte auch das er seine Privatteiche dahingehend von 2m auf 1,5m reduzieren will.
> 
> Bleibt die Frage ob diese Leute ihre Teiche komplett das Jahr durchheizen können, da es im Winter sonst bestimmt zu Problemen kommt.
> Vielleicht kann hier mal jemand laut mitdenken.



Hallo
Was sollen den da für Probleme entstehn ..?

Hab an der tiefsten Stelle auch nur 1,6 m und da ist noch keiner Erfroren im Winter .
Im natürlichen Lebensraum ( obwohl Natürlich , beim Koi weit hergeholt ist ) ist es auch ab und an im Wasser kalt . Soll sogar in Naturteichen auch mal eine Geschlossene Eisdecke geben und die Überleben trotzdem .

Hatte das ja mal angesprochen in irgendeinem Thread das ab 2 m tiefe die Tumor häufigkeit ansteigt . Wurde damals ja nur belächelt und als Schachsinn abgetan .

Nun denn ....


----------



## Teich4You (22. Juni 2016)

Deswegen frage ich ja nochmal in die Runde. In der Literatur steht ja auch immer noch 1,8 bis 2m. Man macht damit wohl auch nicht viel falsch und gewinnt Volumen. Von Tumoren hört man aber auch nicht wirklich viel. Ich zumindest nicht. Bei mir geht es eher um das optische, weil oben raus. Aber danke das sich nochmal jemand dazu geäußert hat.


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2016)

150 - 160 cm Tiefe reicht eigentlich - und die nächste Eiszeit kommt nicht nächstes Jahr.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei 7x25cm guckt der Teich rund 60cm oben raus.
> Das ist angenehm zum sitzen und optisch nicht so wuchtig.


 würde ich auch so mal sagen


----------



## tosa (22. Juni 2016)

Ich habe durchgehend 2m und mehr und noch keinen Fisch mit Tumor verloren....


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo

75 cm über NN ist och OK zum sitzen ......


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Juni 2016)

Selbe wie bei Micha, mein Teich ragt auch 80 cm aus der Erde..
Maximale Tiefe 2,15 cm


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juni 2016)

Hi @Alfii147 

gibt es von deinem Teich ein Bild, das du mal einstellen kannst?
Ansonsten werde ich den Hinweis von @htfzr berücksichtigen und einfach mal etwas aufreihen und schauen wie es wirkt. 

Momentan arbeite ich gerade an der Biokammer. 
Interessant fand ich auch den letzten Blog von MK wieder wo es um die Durchströmung einer solchen Kammer ging. 
Vorne mit Anprall und dann top-down durch das Filtermaterial.
Ich hätte eigentlich auch gerne eine Biokammer mit Japanmatte und Helix, obwohl der MK ja davon nicht viel hält.
Gerade in meiner Innenhälterung habe ich gemerkt wie schnell die Japanmatten sich besiedeln und Wirkung zeigen. 
Auch soll der Biofilm stabiler werden als auf Helix.
Bei Helix soll es wesentlich länger dauern bis man es besiedelt bekommt. 

Gibt es hier von einigen noch weitere Praxiserfahrung dazu? 
Stellt man die Japanmatten direkt auf den Boden und bündig mit den Wänden und dem Wasserspiegel?
Lässt man Zwischenräume zwischen den Matten oder an den Wänden?


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Juni 2016)

Hier:


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank.
Leider geht bei mir nur der zweite Link.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ( ... )
> 
> ...



Ohne Praxis-Erfahrung ... war aber selbst in der gleichen fragenden "Technik" unterwegs
(auch die folgenden Beiträge im Link enthalten Infos)

Mein technisch biologisches Verständnis würde meinen sie sollten dicht an die Wände gehen.
Wasser sucht sich den geringsten Widerstand. Würde also die Jap.-Matten nur umspülen.
Das wäre kontraproduktiv ...
Wenn sollte das Wasser durch die Matten durch müssen. Man muß sie dann jedoch auch häufiger
reinigen, weil doch ein geringer Schmutzanteil hängen bleibt und auch die Bakis selbst, die Abgestorbenen,
auch die Matten verstopfen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juni 2016)

Boah Helmut du kannst ja richtig gut mauern! 
Am Wochenende schon was vor?


----------



## muh.gp (24. Juni 2016)

Das Thema Filterung ist auch eine Frage des Reinigungsaufwand... Ich habe meine beiden Helix-Tonnen jetzt über ein Jahr am laufen und noch kein einziges Mal gereinigt. Filtermatten müssen da sicher öfter raus...

Habe mir die Tage auch eine langgegangene Kammer mit 1.500 Litern Volumen mit Blick auf den Ausbau 2017 zugelegt, denn dann will ich eine zweite Filterreihe installieren. Dort wird nur mit Bürsten und Helix gefiltert und nur dazwischen kommt eine Matte, die den letzten groben Druck aufhalten soll.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Leider geht bei mir nur der zweite Link.



Hoffentlich jetzt!

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=6599ab-1466770182.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=4847a5-1466770214.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=878416-1466770229.jpg


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juni 2016)

Läuft!


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Juni 2016)

Leider habe ich nicht viele Bilder, von der Umrandung ..
Hier noch 2

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=cd3ed0-1466770776.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=868b2c-1466770807.jpg

lG


----------



## Teich4You (25. Juni 2016)

Im Wetterbericht gerade gesehen das ein Tiefdruckgebiet das nächste jagt. Das motiviert echt nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2016)

Anbei mein Plan für den Filterkeller im "Funktionsprinzip-Querschnitt". (<-- selber ausgedachtes Wort)
Das soll heißen das alle Steinreihen, Höhen, Rohre, Durchbrüche usw. drauf sind.
Ich hoffe das kann man nachvollziehen. 
Hatte ich mir mal erstellt damit ich beim Steine befüllen nicht vergesse irgendwo was durchzulegen.

 

*Dazu habe ich nochmal ein paar Fragen, bei denen ihr mir vll weiter helfen könnt.
Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen, da ich ab jetzt die Steine in mehreren Reihen stellen und betonieren möchte.
Also muss ich gut wissen wo ich jetzt was durchlegen muss.
Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich auch gerne.*

*1. Frage*
Skimmerrohr im Teich rund 1m senkrecht in Ordnung?
Überführung in die Sammelkammer mit 6x 30 Grad Bogen wegen dem Flow?
Oder geht beim Skimmer auch ein anderer Winkel?

*2. Frage*
Sammelkammer 75cm tief in Ordnung?
Oder kann die auch flacher?
Vor-/Nachteile einer großen/kleinen Sammelkammer?

*2,5te Frage*
Meine BA Zuläufe kommen recht nahe der Wand raus hinter der der Trommelfilter arbeiten wird.
Hat den Hintergrund das unter der Sammelkammer nochmal 2 Rohre Queren sollen/müssen.
Nämlich zwei der vier Rückläufe in den Teich.
Dabei habe ich nicht daran gedacht, dass die drei Rohre zum Trommelfilter ja auch ein Stück aus der Wand gucken müssen.
Auf die 2x BA und den SK muss ich später aber auch noch die Standrohre drauf bekommen.
Momentan würden sich die 3 110er Durchbrüche zum TF mit den Standrohren später in die Quere kommen.
Zwei Ideen bisher:
1. Nochmal einen kleinen Winkel drauf, so das die Zuläufe vom Teich halt leicht Schräg in die Sammelkammer strömen.
Aber eben so, dass man ein Standrohr wieder leicht schräg drauf stecken kann. 
2. Wenn abgeschiebert werden soll auf die drei Zuläufe zum TF Bögen stecken die über den Wasserspiegel ragen.
Dann kann ich den Zulauf zum Gesamtsystem stoppen. Nachteil wäre aber das die Sammelkammer nie trocken gelegt werden kann und man auch die BA oder den SK nie pulsen könnte indem man mal 2 der 3 Zuläufe sperrt.

*3. Frage*
Ablauf Biokammer in die Klarwasserkammer oben, mittig oder mehr unten?
1x DN 200 ausreichend für meine 4 DN 110 Rückläufe in Schwerkraft?
In der Biokammer ein Gitterrohr um das Helix zurückzuhalten? 
Also mit Bogen und kurzem geraden Rohr nach oben.

*4. Frage*
Rückläufe aus Klarwasserstandrohrkammer:
Einer geht nach unten weg zur Flachzone.
Einer direkt gerade in den Teich.
Die anderen beiden zur Seite raus, durch den Filterkeller unter der Sammelkammer und außen herum dann in den Teich an zwei Seiten.
Hier nochmal schematisch von oben:
  
Reicht es die Rohre etwas in die Klarwasserkammer stehen zu lassen?
Ooder mit Bogen nach oben für die Standrohre?
Oder sollte/muss da auch eine Art Gitterrohr drauf?

*5. Frage*
Die UVC sollte ja auch in die Klarwasserkammer.
Wird das nun problematisch mit den KG-Rohren der Rückläufe?
Muss ich die Kammer dann nochmal irgendwie unterteilen so das die UVC nicht direkt auf die Rohre strahlt?


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

Hier sieht man wie einer der Rückläufe in den Teich kommt.
Der rot eingezeichnete Bereich ist eine Abschrägung der Teichecke die ich später noch machen will.

Meine erste Frage betrifft die Muffen.
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mit, das ich innerhalb der Schalsteinwände keine Muffe unterbringen sollte, sondern lieber nur gerades Rohr.
Stimmt ihr mir da zu?

Das andere ist das Rohr des Skimmers.
Es kommt halt direkt beim Zulauf raus und muss ja noch nach oben geführt werden. 
Natürlich möchte ich nicht, das die Strömung gebrochen wird. 
Daher muss ich den Zulauf irgendwie am Skimmerrohr vorbei führen. 
Wie nah oder weit von der Wand kann/sollte man den Skimmer installieren?
Wie bekommt man eigentlich Stabilität in das Rohr, ohne das es am Bogen unten dann mit dem Skimmer umkippt?
Oder kommt das dann durch das Wasser und den Auftrieb?


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich Stabilität in das Rohr, ohne das es am Bogen unten dann mit dem Skimmer umkippt?


den unteren winkel mit gummi einstecken, das senkrechte rohr zum skimmer ohne gummi einstecken
das geht aber nur wenn aus der wand eine muffe herauskommt - sonst eine doppelmuffe aufstecken.

da der rücklauf ja ca. 50cm unter der OkW ist sollten sich die strömungen nicht allzu arg stören, den Sikmmer kannst schon 30-50 cm von der wand wegmachen


----------



## tosa (6. Juli 2016)

Und wenn du die Befürchtung hast das das gesamte Rohr die umkippen könnte könntest du mit einer kleinen edelstahlschraube in der teichseite das skimmerrohr etc. fixieren.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

Okay, das hilft mir schon mal weiter.
Ein weiterer Zulauf soll noch weiter um den Teich gehen.
Ich will das Rohr direkt über dem bereits zu sehenden Rohr legen.
Können sich die Rohre berühren, oder sollte ich da irgendwas zwischen legen als Abstandshalter?


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich will das Rohr direkt über dem bereits zu sehenden Rohr legen.


du hast doch bestimmt noch etwas Vlies? einfach etwas rummachen


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

Ne hab keins mehr. Hat alles jemand mitgenommen der sich auch einen Teich bauen wollte 
Also du würdest irgendwas dazwischen machen, das nehme ich mal so als Gedankengang mit.


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2016)

das ganze ist dann doch im beton verschwunden? bizzi Styropor geht auch


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

Ja werde es irgendwie so machen.
Ich weiß, ist Kleinkram, aber ich hänge mich gerne mal an sowas auf


----------



## Mathias2508 (6. Juli 2016)

Für jemanden der angeblich auf dem Bau ge'jobt hat,erbärmlich.

Wohl nur zum Kaffee holen.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

Was für ein Problem hast du denn?
Solche Kommentare finde ich einfach erbärmlich. Wenn du nichts konstruktives bei zu tragen hast spar dir das doch einfach.


----------



## Mathias2508 (7. Juli 2016)

Sorry, das erbärmlich nehme ich zurück,entschuldige bitte.
Aber mal ehrlich du hast doch selber mal geschrieben das du jemanden vom Fach an deiner Seite hast.
Auf den du auch nichts kommen lässt. Und dann passieren dir solche Dinge wie Schalungssteine ohne Versatz zu stellen. 
Was hättest du gemacht, wenn du nicht darauf hingewiesen worden wärst?


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juli 2016)

Moin, und auch von mir eine kleine Entschuldigung.

Gerne greife ich das Thema Schalsteine nochmal auf.

Erstens habe ich nie behauptet ein "Experte" zu sein.
Ich habe keine zwei Linken Hände und kann Zement von Sand unterscheiden, habe aber vorher nie ein so umfassendes Projekt selber erstellt.
Also bitte nicht unnötig auf kleinen Baumängeln rumhacken, nur weil ich gesagt habe, dass ich eine Weile dies und das auf dem Bau gemacht habe.
Ich habe vorher weder Teiche gebaut, noch mit Schalsteinen gearbeitet.

Zweitens gibt es wirklich unglaublich viele Baudokus, wo ohne Versatz gemauert wurde.
Also schien das nicht ganz so verkehrt, auf den ersten Blick.
Für mich erfüllt der Beton zudem die verbindende Funktion.
Alternativ hätte man ja auch komplett schalen können und dann die Wände ausgießen und die Schalung wieder entfernen.
Es schien mir also nicht problematisch.
In den Rundungen den Innen- und Außenbögen hätte ich somit auch glatte Wände erzeugen können, die ich bei Versatz der Steine nicht einfach so bekomme.
Soviel zu meinem Gedankengang, den man jetzt vielleicht nachvollziehen kann.

Mein öminöser und geheimer Kontaktmann ist nicht vom "Fach".
Er hat einfach nur selber schon einen Teich errichtet der bis dato einwandfrei läuft.
Er erhebt auch mir gegenüber keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit aller Dinge.
Trotzdem steht er mir mit sehr viel Rat zur Seite, was mir schon oft geholfen hat.
Und da ich seinen Teich auch schon persönlich besucht habe und mir ein Bild machen konnte, gebe ich auf seine Meinung auch sehr viel.
Das würde ja wohl jeder so machen.
Niemand hat behauptet das hier alles nach DIN oder mit 12-fachen Sicherheitsfaktor abläuft.
Es ist und bleibt ein Abwägen dessen, was man machen kann und was möglicher Weise ausreicht.
Genaso hat er gehandelt und genauso wäge ich auch alle Infos ab.
Weiterhin steht er nicht den ganzen Tag neben mir und ich frage auch nicht pausenlos wie es weiter gehen soll, da ja jeder auch noch sein eigenes Leben hat.

Übrigens hat er mich nach Veröffentlichung der Bilder auch darauf hingewiesen die Steine zu versetzen.
Zusätzlich zu allen anderen, hat er es aber auch begründet und mich darauf hingewiesen, dass bei komplett durchlaufenden Fugen Sollbruchstellen entstehen könnten, so das ein eventueller Riss sich durch die ganze Wand ziehen kann.
Die Betonung liegt auf "kann".
Ob es wirklich jemals passiert ist dahingestellt, da es keine Gegenbeispiele aus den Teichbauforen gibt und wir alle keine Statiker sind.

Der Gedankengang erschien mir logisch und ich habe daher die Reihe nochmal versetzt und mache nun so weiter.

Was ich gemacht hätte, wenn es ohne Versatz so weiter gegangen wäre?
Ganz einfach bis nach oben hochgemauert.
Am Ende hätte es wohlmöglich auch so gehalten.
Das kann nun keiner mehr sagen, da ich mich den vielen Hinweisen gebeugt habe.


----------



## Michael H (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Bin jetzt nicht auf dem neusten Stand in deiner Bau Doku .

Wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen das du in der Obersten Reihe oder Ringanker , egal was du nun auch machst gleich ein paar Hülsen in die Ecken mit einbetonierst . Zwecks Teichbeschattung oder was auch immer . Das ist das einzige was an meinem Hochteich fehlt und ich auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Projekt mit einplanen werde .


----------



## Teich4You (22. Sep. 2016)

Moinsen.

Ob sowas : https://www.amazon.de/Einhell-Nass-...TF8&qid=1474547974&sr=8-1&keywords=nasssauger
taugt um mal meine Baustelle sauber zu machen?
Plan ist das Becken mal abzukärchern und dann den Dreck (Schlamm, kleine Steine) abzusaugen.
Oder geht´s auch noch günstiger?


----------



## mitch (22. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Plan ist das Becken mal abzukärchern


sauber ausgekehrt müsste doch reichen - was kommt denn nun als Abdichtung ins Becken.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Sep. 2016)

Ne muss fast staubfrei sein. Dann Dichtschlämme drauf.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Sep. 2016)

Was ist mit der Schlempeschicht auf den gegossenen Betonplatten?
Abgekratzt, gestrahlt oder geschliffen??

Was ist mit der Stelle/Fuge zwischen der Platte der Flachzone und der Schalsteinwand zur Tiefzone?
Waren da eigentlich Eisenverbindungen von den Schalsteinen zur Platte drin??

Staubsauger ist empfehlenswert nach dem Schleifen und vor dem Auftragen der Beschichtung.

Weiter machen!


----------



## Teich4You (23. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ob sowas : https://www.amazon.de/Einhell-Nass-...TF8&qid=1474547974&sr=8-1&keywords=nasssauger
> taugt um mal meine Baustelle sauber zu machen?
> Plan ist das Becken mal abzukärchern und dann den Dreck (Schlamm, kleine Steine) abzusaugen.


Ich frage nochmals in die Runde. Ist so ein Gerät für meinen vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck geeignet?
Ich kenne mich mit Nass-Schlamm-sonstigen Saugern leider nicht aus.


----------



## krallowa (23. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

12 Liter Behälter ist recht klein.
Mit Steinen wird es ein Problem, leichter Schlamm klappt aber auch den musst du etwas verdünnen und da kommt dann wieder das Problem mit dem 12 Liter Behälter.
Heißt Saugen, Behälter leeren, weitersaugen.
12 Liter Behälter und nur 1,5 m Schlauch würden mich vom Kauf abhalten.


----------



## dizzzi (23. Sep. 2016)

Hi Flo,

Ich würde mal schauen, ob du eines Testbericht findest. Wenn ich den Preis so sehe , habe ich so meine Bedenken.

LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (23. Sep. 2016)

Was würdet ihr stattdessen empfehlen?
Das Gerät soll nur ein paar Stunden durchhalten.
Daher suche ich nach etwas günstigem.


----------



## dizzzi (23. Sep. 2016)

Hi Flo,

Ich würde auch an auskehren denken, wenn alles trocken ist. Billiger und umweltbewuster.

LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (23. Sep. 2016)

Es wirk erst mal hardcore ausgekärchert, so das alles runter kommt, was lose ist.
Also wird eine Brühe aus Schlamm und kleinen Steinen entstehen.
Da darf nichts mehr lose sein, bevor ich die Schlämme auftrage.
Genau deswegen brauche ich so einen Sauger!


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Da darf nichts mehr lose sein, bevor ich die Schlämme auftrage.


Genau deswegen.wird nach der Grobreinigung ein Haftgrund aufgetragen aber psssst


----------



## Teich4You (23. Sep. 2016)

Und deswegen darf ich es vorher nicht auskärchern und absaugen? 
Ach Leude....


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2016)

Vor allem nicht Kärchern, weil dann musst du ja wieder warten bis es vollständig ausgetrocknet ist


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Sep. 2016)

Und dann kommt wieder trockener Staub rauf.....
Keine Angst- das Wasser läuft doch größtenteils durch die Baufugen nach unten weg- solange bis der "Staub" alles Dicht hat.

MannoMannn..
Kauf das Gerät.....Kärcher, Sauge nass, lass trocknen..sauge trocken....
Gerät ist dann kaputti- egal zurück


----------



## Teich4You (23. Sep. 2016)

Ick regel das schon....danke für die Anteilnahme.


----------



## DbSam (23. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> .danke für die Anteilnahme.


Gern geschehen. 

Kommt halt drauf an, wieviel Lehm und Dreck Du eingeschleppt hast ...
Ansonsten halt:
Kärchern, saugen, trocknen lassen, Haftgrund, trocknen lassen und dann zum Schluss die richtige(!) Dichtschlämme und dünn auftragen. - Die hatte ich irgendwo in einem Link für Dich drin. Da scheint nicht jede zu funktionieren, habe mich dahingehend aber nicht tiefgründig genug informiert.

Gruß Carsten


PS:
Das 'Einhell'-Dingens wird schon ein paar Stunden funktionieren. Zum 'wie es funktioniert' hast Du schon ein paar Aussagen erhalten.
Für mich gilt: Nie wieder einen Billigsauger und nie wieder einen ohne Gerätesteckdose.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Sep. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> die richtige(!)


Die habe ich doch längst geheiratet!


----------



## dizzzi (23. Sep. 2016)

Das meinte ich mit dem Wörtchen "Umweltbewust". Für ein paar Stunden einen Nasssauger kaufen, in dem Wissen, das Ding wird eventuell schon bald nicht mehr funktionieren.
Ich denke einen guten Schlammsauger kann man immer mal in einen Teich brauchen. Von daher direkt was gescheites. Das würde ich jedenfalls so machen.
Wer billig kauft, kauft meistens zwei mal.

LG

Udo


----------



## DbSam (23. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die habe ich doch längst geheiratet!


Mein Beileid.
Ich habe mir eine Frau ausgesucht, keine Dichtschlämme. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (23. Sep. 2016)

Dichtschlämme hält länger und kann man nachkaufen. Klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Sep. 2016)

Also ich hab seit 4 Jahren den hier:
https://www.amazon.de/Kärcher-1-629...words=Kärcher+1.629-651.0+Nass-/Trockensauger
Der saugt sogar das Wasser aus dem LH Schacht (1,80m)  ohne Probleme. Dreck, Steine, Schmodder - alles kein Problem.
Den kaufen und dann weiterbenutzen. Der ist nicht nur für den Teichbau brauchbar.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (28. Sep. 2016)

Vom Garten- zum Koiteich.....ganz kurz habe ich mich erschreckt bei der Überschrift lol





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gogRwl62NAY_


----------



## dizzzi (28. Sep. 2016)

Was will er mir dann jetzt sagen?


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was will er mir dann jetzt sagen?


Keine Ahnung, aber Bots bringen zwischendrin immer mal etwas etwas Werbung ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (28. Sep. 2016)

Weil meine Teichdoku auch so heißt.


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2016)

Ach so ...
Das musst Du aber dazu schreiben.

Die Assoziationskette von
 

auf

 

oder umgedreht, ist halt etwas lückenhaft dokumentiert. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (28. Sep. 2016)

Mit gedacht, mit gelacht.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Jan. 2017)

Nabend.
Jemand Lust mit zu denken?

Anbei mal der Querschnitt meiner zukünftigen Biokammer.
  
Soweit die Stand der Planung....

Das Ganze soll mit Helix gefüllt und von unten belüftet werden.
Bleibt für mich die Frage ob man den Zu- oder Ablauf noch umlenken oder anders positionieren sollte, damit man eine bessere Anströmung erreicht.
*Was meint ihr dazu?*


Anbei noch ein interessantes Bild.
Sieht einfach und funktionell aus, das Helix mit Japanmatten einzusperren.
Ich glaube allerdings, dass es sich daran nur verfangen wird.
  
Quelle(http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=2439)


----------



## sugger1234 (1. Jan. 2017)

ich würde oben rein unten raus machen
ist das die einzigste  Kammer die du hast


----------



## Teich4You (1. Jan. 2017)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> ich würde oben rein unten raus machen
> ist das die einzigste  Kammer die du hast


Der Ablauf lässt sich auch nach unten führen, das würde gehen.

Ja, eine Bio mit knapp 2m³ wird ja wohl reichen.
Oder siehst du Vorteile darin die nochmal zu trennen?

Quasi so könnte man es machen:


----------



## Michael H (1. Jan. 2017)

Hallo 

Statisch mit Belüftung oder Bewegt mit Belüftung ...?


----------



## Teich4You (1. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Statisch mit Belüftung oder Bewegt mit Belüftung ...?


Grundsätzlich soll es so sein, das ich wenig Arbeit damit habe.
Ich habe nichts gegen statische Medien, auch wenn das oft heiß diskutiert wird.
Alles noch offen im Grunde.


----------



## Michael H (1. Jan. 2017)

Hallo
Dann würde ich von Unten nach Oben machen . Das wenn da noch was an Dreck ankommt von deinem Vorfilter , der sich gleich unten Ansetzen kann .

Soviel zu meiner Theorie .....


----------



## Zacky (1. Jan. 2017)

Das Umlenken mit einer Platte innerhalb der Bio kann man machen, was den Vorteil hätte, dass das Wasser auf jeden Fall das Helix (schwimmend) größtflächig durchströmt wird. Zusätzliche Bewegung durch Belüfter von unten ist auch gut. Ich persönlich habe nur bewegtes Helix und bin zufrieden, habe auch wenig Arbeit damit. Mind 1 x Jahr wird die Helixkammer entleert und gereinigt. Besser wäre wohl 2 - 3 x Jahr. Die Umlenkplatte würde ich in dem Fall auch bis kurz vor den Ablauf setzen, denn dort braucht es dann bei nur einer Filter-Variante nicht den Platz.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Jan. 2017)

Hi,

also ich werde bei meiner neuen Biokammer von oben rein gehen und dann durch statisches und belüftetes Helix nach unten wieder raus. Ich verspreche mir davon, dass ich eine maximale Anströmung habe und daher auch den größten Teil des Filtermaterials nutzen kann. Bei oben rein und oben raus... warum soll das Wasser nach unten wandern und die dortigen Helix geglückten?


----------



## Teich4You (2. Jan. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Umlenkplatte würde ich in dem Fall auch bis kurz vor den Ablauf setzen, denn dort braucht es dann bei nur einer Filter-Variante nicht den Platz.


Bei nur rumwirbelden Helix sicher die Beste Lösung, das finde ich auch. 



muh.gp schrieb:


> also ich werde bei meiner neuen Biokammer von oben rein gehen und dann durch statisches und belüftetes Helix nach unten wieder raus. Ich verspreche mir davon, dass ich eine maximale Anströmung habe und daher auch den größten Teil des Filtermaterials nutzen kann.


Machst du das in einem Bioturm? 
Bei so einer Bauweise wird das bestimmt ordentlich funktionieren.
Bei meiner eher länglichen Kammer ist statisches Helix nach einigem überlegen glaube ich eher nicht der Bringer.



muh.gp schrieb:


> Bei oben rein und oben raus... warum soll das Wasser nach unten wandern und die dortigen Helix *beglücken*))?


Ich dachte eher durch das Umherwirbeln mit Luft bringe ich die Helix an den Einsatzort. Kommt der Mönch nicht zum Berg, muss der Berg zum Möch kommen....oder wie war das.


----------



## Michael H (2. Jan. 2017)

Morsche

Das ist ja auch wieder eine Glaubensgeschichte , mit Bewegten oder Statischen Biomedien .
Gibt ja Leider genug Diskusionen darüber , wo es am Schluß sowie sotot geredet wird .
Mit was du am besten fährst muß du selbst rausfinden . Umgebaut haste das ja dann gleich .

Bin auch vom Bewegten zum Statischen gewechselt . Das wird einmal Wöchentlich gesäubert und gut ist . Bei meinem Filter gehts Unten rein und Oben wieder Raus . 
Einmal im Jahr gibt es eine Grundreinigung .


----------



## Teich4You (2. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch wieder eine Glaubensgeschichte , mit Bewegten oder Statischen Biomedien .
> Gibt ja Leider genug Diskusionen darüber , wo es am Schluß sowie sotot geredet wird .


Sehe ich auch so!
Schade eigentlich.
Ich kann beides akzeptieren und beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Kann doch jeder mache wie er will.




Michael H schrieb:


> Mit was du am besten fährst muß du selbst rausfinden . Umgebaut haste das ja dann gleich .


Ja sehe ich auch etwas lockerer.
Daher fange ich mit bewegtem Meterial an.
Nur eines kommt mir gerade noch in den Sinn.
Wenn man gleich statisch machen will, sollte man dann nicht eher 25er Helix nehmen.
Von wegen besserer Durchströmung.
Meine das mal gelesen zu haben.



Michael H schrieb:


> Bin auch vom Bewegten zum Statischen gewechselt .


Und was war das Ergebnis? 
Bessere Feinfilterung, oder besserer Schadstoffabbau (Nitrit, Ammonium) ?


----------



## Michael H (2. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und was war das Ergebnis?
> Bessere Feinfilterung, oder besserer Schadstoffabbau (Nitrit, Ammonium) ?



Morsche

Nitrit und  Co kann ich nicht so beantworten , bin nicht so der Typ der mit dem Mess-Koffer durch den Garten rennt .
Ob nun meine Blasen auf dem Teich 3 Sekunden länger auf dem Teich schwimmen oder nicht ist mir egal .
Kommt mir aber so vor das die Schwebeteilchen die sonst noch durch gegangen sind jetzt mehr zurück gehalten .
Das ist aber nicht Statistisch Bewiesen . Im Großen und ganzen hab ich Blick bis auf den Boden meines Teich's und mehr will ich auch gar nicht . 

Da ich jetzt keine Medien Auflage mehr haben hab ich auch mehr Volumen im __ Hel-x IBC , das ist vielleicht auch ein kleiner Vorteil .Deshalb wird dieses Jahr auch nochmal 100 Liter nach gelegt . Und beim wöchentlichen Säubern hab ich auch automatisch einenetwa 1000 Liter Wasserwechsel ( da ich sonst eigentlich keinen mache ) .

Hab mir hier aus dem Forum das rausgezogen was für mich und meinen Filter passt . Könnte sein das es noch Besser gehen würde , könnte aber auch sein das es um einiges Schlechter ginge ( wenn ich mir da meine Anfänge ansehe ).


----------



## Teich4You (2. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Kommt mir aber so vor das die Schwebeteilchen die sonst noch durch gegangen sind jetzt mehr zurück gehalten .


Das wird schon so sein!
Ein Bekannter hat gegen Ende der Filterkette auch nochmal ein statisches Paket wegen den Schwebeteilchen.
Es hält auf jeden Fall nochmal einiges zurück.



Michael H schrieb:


> ab mir hier aus dem Forum das rausgezogen was für mich und meinen Filter passt .


Das ist auch gut so.
Klar möchte jeder auch irgendwie das Beste für sich.
Sonst würde ich ja auch nicht hier fragen.
Aber ich bin auch froh, wenn man nicht aus jedem eine Wissenschaft machen muss, so wie in anderen Foren gerade mal wieder.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2017)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr!
Eine der kleinen Ideen wäre auch ggf. den LH - Auslaß in der Biokammer so zu gestalten, dass eine Kreiselströmung entsteht.
Die Innenecken dazu etwas entschärfen.
Hier strudelt es gerade mit 31W bei mir in der Biokammer im Kreis (1000000yl BioChips):




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq_rLR8Dxew_


Hier kurz und knapp ein paar gute Tips:
http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/images/Massblaetter/Kurzabhandlung-Helix.pdf


Ich persönlich würde schwimmendes 13+ verwenden.
Hat in Bezug auf die freie Oberfläche gerechnet auch den besten Preis.

Erste Kammer durch Kreisströmung und Belüftung bewegt.
2 Kammer schwimmend von unten nach oben durchströmt. die Kammer einmal die Woche duchblubbern, (ggf. kurz Pumpen/LH dabei "aus") Schmutz absinken lassen und BA der Kammer auf.

Ist ggf. einfacher so zu reinigen.

Wenn Du die Kammer teilen möchtest- ist die Idee mit der Trennwand gar nicht so übel.
ggf unten in die Trennwand Gitter einsetzen, damit es unter der "Medienauflage" schön ruhig bleibt.

Wenn Du in beiden Kammern schwimmendes Helix nimmst, muss ja das Wasser irgendwie durch die Schichten durch.

Unbedingt 1 x wöchentlich kurz den BA der Biokammer öffnen.
Es sammelt sich da schön der Gammel und auch in dem Rohrstück bis zum Schieber Stinkeschwarzwasser.
Theoretisch kann man das Ablassen auch wieder automatisieren...
Elektrische Schieber aber teuer. Extra- Pumpe/LH unten an den BA ran und Auslaß 5cm über max. Wasserstand der Biokammer geht auch.

Boden der Biokammer mit viel Gefälle zum BA hin.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Jan. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hier strudelt es gerade mit 31W bei mir in der Biokammer im Kreis (1000000yl BioChips):


Bogen auf den Ausgang vom LH machen ist ja kein Problem.
Die Innenecken der Kammer sind doch bereits alle mit einer Phase versehen. 
Ich hab da noch so eine "verrückte" Idee.
Der LH erzeugt ja erst mal ordentlich Strömung am Ausgang.
Kann man diese Strömung nicht nutzen um eine Art Flügelrad in der Kammer zu bewegen, das somit gleichzeitig das Helix umrührt?
Gab es sowas schon mal vielleicht?
Kein Plan wie man es bauen sollte.
Ist halt eine Idee.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Erste Kammer durch Kreisströmung und Belüftung bewegt.
> 2 Kammer schwimmend von unten nach oben durchströmt. die Kammer einmal die Woche duchblubbern, Schmutz absinken und BA der Kammer auf.


Diese Variante gefällt mir auch gut.
Nur habe ich keine 100% Trennung der Kammern, wenn ich eine Trennwand baue.
Ich kann dann nur die gesamte Kammer ablassen.
Aber das sollte auch kein Problem sein.
Wöchentlicher Wasserwechsel lässt grüßen.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kann man diese Strömung nicht nutzen um eine Art Flügelrad in der Kammer zu bewegen, das somit gleichzeitig das Helix umrührt?
> .


In der Tat habe ich so etwas auf YouTube gesehen.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ozr8PDidQo_


Zu dem Ersteller des Video und seinen "Filtern" sage ich nix. Da bist Du ja schon besser dran.
Ob und wie ein solcher Quirl, der durch den Einlaufstrom, des LH in die Biokammer sich dreht noch positive Effekte hat....
Zumindest kann er ggf. auch in tieferen Schichten noch das Helix rumwirbeln, was aber bei einer solchen Kreisströmung sowieso der Fall ist.
Und wenn sich das drehende Wasser irgendwo an den Rohren "bricht", dann wird dort auch verwirbelt.
Ggf. könnte man an den Wänden kleine Schaufeln fest anbringen, die das drehende Helix/ Wasser- Gemisch verwirbeln.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Jan. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zu dem Ersteller des Video und seinen "Filtern" sage ich nix. Da bist Du ja schon besser dran.


Ich weiß nicht wer der Ersteller des Videos ist.
In wie fern bin ich besser dran?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ob und wie ein solcher Quirl, der durch den Einlaufstrom, des LH in die Biokammer sich dreht noch positive Effekte hat....


Es bringt einfach eine weitere Verwirbelung.
Vielleicht kann man damit auch zusammenhängende Helix zerschlagen, so dass sie nicht aneinander kleben und Klumpen bilden.
In Kläranlagen gibt es übrigens auch große Rührwerke.
Diese dienen auch dazu das Medium einfach homogener zu durchmischen und das Futter für die Bakkis besser zu verteilen.
Also prinzipiell finde ich es erst mal interessant das es sowas gibt und das auch funktioniert.


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> In der Tat habe ich so etwas auf YouTube gesehen.
> ...
> Zu dem Ersteller des Video





> Durchfluss pro Stunde ca. 950.000 Liter .


 Quelle: Youtube, User "Der energiebewusste Koiteich"

Interessanter wäre ja jetzt, was es für ein Luftheber war, der 950.000 Liter/Stunde schafft. Man konnte es leider nicht richtig erkennen, wie groß sich der gesamte Aufbau darstellt.


----------



## Michael H (2. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

Hey , der hat meine Idee geklaut mit den LH im Teich um Stömung zu erzeugen .....
Und gleich wieder übertrieben mit einem 110 er .....

Ein Scheibenwischer Motor mit ein paar Paddel'n dran wäre da auch gleich montiert .


----------



## Teich4You (2. Jan. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Quelle: Youtube, User "Der energiebewusste Koiteich"
> 
> Interessanter wäre ja jetzt, was es für ein Luftheber war, der 950.000 Liter/Stunde schafft. Man konnte es leider nicht richtig erkennen, wie groß sich der gesamte Aufbau darstellt.


Das glaubst du doch eh nicht, das 950m³ bewegt werden....
Und ein 350kg Rotor....völlig übertrieben, kann man ohne Frontlader ja nicht mal 1cm bewegen....Industrie vielleicht?



Michael H schrieb:


> Ein Scheibenwicher Motor mit ein paar Paddel'n dran wäre da auch gleich montiert .


Neeee! 
Man sollte schon die Energie nutzen, die vorhanden ist.
Aber je länger ich drüber nachdenke.....dann braucht man bestimmt eine Führungsschiene oder ähnliches rund herum.
Und wenn sich mal ein Helix verkantet am Rand, hängt das ganze System und nüscht mehr wird gewirbelt.
Lassen wir mal lieber....


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Man sollte schon die Energie nutzen, die vorhanden ist.


 Das wäre doch die Idee und Du baust oben in die Welle einen Dynamo ein und erzeugst deinen eigenen Strom über ein Luftheberantriebswasserrotationspaddelkonstrukt.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Jan. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das wäre doch die Idee und Du baust oben in die Welle einen Dynamo ein und erzeugst deinen eigenen Strom über ein Luftheberantriebswasserrotationspaddelkonstrukt.


Oh stimmt, das könnte man machen.
Eine kleine Fahrradlampe die mir den Filterkeller aus-flackert geht damit bestimmt. 

Alternativ meinen Stromabieter überreden, wieder ins Netz einzuspeisen.
Einspeisevergütung von ein paar Cent im Monat wären der Hammer! 
Dann kann ich mir in einigen Jahren einen richtig geilen Koi kaufen!


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wer der Ersteller des Videos ist.
> In wie fern bin ich besser dran?



Du hast Dich nach längerer Entscheidungsfindungsphase für einen Trommelfilter entschieden, was ich pers. gut finde, weil dadurch wenigstens 3/4 aller Schmutzpartikel vor der Bio entfernt werden können.
Es gibt von diesem Anbieter Video´s und Systeme, wo es keine feinste, mittelfeinste oder Vorabscheidung gibt. Alles geht in bewegten Helix- Bioschmutzschredderanlage-.
Ich hoffe nur, dass eine Diskussion dazu nicht hier in dem Tröt jetzt aufkommt.

Ebenso hatte ich einmal von diesem Verkäufer Zugschieber erworben, die alle durchweg mangelhaft waren.

Zu dem drehenden Paddel:

Ein Paddel paddelt oder rührt ja nur etwas um, wenn es eine andere Geschwindigkeit als das umgebende Wasser hat.
Das ist in dem Beispiel nicht gegeben. Das Paddel dreht sich fleißig mit dem Wasser im Kreis mit vermutlich fast gleicher Geschwindigkeit.

Rührwerke rühren eben eine fest stehende Flüssigkeit um. Dabei vermutlich auch mehrere gleichzeitig in entgegengesetzter Richtung, damit sich keine Kreisströmung einstellt, die den Rührwerkeffekt zunichte machen.

Du kannst Dir auch einmal ein kleines Handrührwerk mit 2 Rührern aus der Küche ansehen. Diese werkeln entgegengesetzt für eine bessere Vermischung.

An einem kleinen, schräg fest montierten Blech, Edelstahlband etc. würd sich das Wasser/Helix bei der Drehung von selber besser vermischen.
In vielen Biokammern wird die Vermischung durch die zusätzliche Belüftung verursacht und gut ist.


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2017)

... und schon sind wir bei einem "__ Hel-X Vortex" System 

 back to the roots


----------



## Teich4You (2. Jan. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du hast Dich nach längerer Entscheidungsfindungsphase für einen Trommelfilter entschieden, was ich pers. gut finde, weil dadurch wenigstens 3/4 aller Schmutzpartikel vor der Bio entfernt werden können.
> Es gibt von diesem Anbieter Video´s und Systeme, wo es keine feinste, mittelfeinste oder Vorabscheidung gibt. Alles geht in bewegten Helix- Bioschmutzschredderanlage-.
> Ich hoffe nur, dass eine Diskussion dazu nicht hier in dem Tröt jetzt aufkommt.
> 
> ...


Ist ja schon gut, du hast Recht. 
Wollen wir aber auch nicht weiter ausführen jetzt.

Ich denke ich beginne erst mal mit schwimmenden Helix und einer Medienauflage.
Wenn ich es hinbekomme auch noch eine Trennwand vor dem Auslauf, wo es erst mal drunter durch muss.
Dazu ordentlich blubber und wir schauen mal wo es hin führt.

Um das zu realisieren brauche ich also:

vernünftige Medienauflagen
2x Schienen um eine Trennwand rein zu schieben
Eine Trennwand (Was denn für eine? Am liebsten etwas das man flexibel anpassen kann.)
1-2x Blubber-Ringe (Ich denke ich versuche es mal mit den Perlschläuchen die momentan gerne beworben werden (Nein nicht die teuren von Genesis)
Wirklich 12er Helix? Muss ich nochmal bisschen recherchieren. Auf jeden Fall in weiß.


----------



## Zacky (2. Jan. 2017)

kein 12er Helix, sondern 13+er.

Blubberringe - bzw. die sog. japanischen Belüfterschläuche?? Habe ich keine Erfahrung mit? Aus Japan? - finde Membranteller besser.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Eine Trennwand (Was denn für eine? Am liebsten etwas das man flexibel anpassen kann.)


Sowas vielleicht: * defekter Link entfernt *
4mm schon zu dick?



Zacky schrieb:


> kein 12er Helix, sondern 13+er.


Roger, roger.



Zacky schrieb:


> Blubberringe - bzw. die sog. japanischen Belüfterschläuche?? Habe ich keine Erfahrung mit? Aus Japan? - finde Membranteller besser.


Jo genau. 
Mir gefallen die optisch.
Habe ja auch noch 2 gesinterte 28er Teller zur Hand.
Vielleicht teste ich das damit erst mal.


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1-2x Blubber-Ringe









 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/532573/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/522271/


----------



## Teich4You (3. Jan. 2017)

Nochwas zur Trennwand.
Und die sorgt wirklich dafür, dass das Wasser eher durch die Medien geht?
Genauso kann es doch aus dem LH kommen, an der Trennwand gerade runter und hinten wieder hoch.
Oder eben sonst wo lang.
Also wie steht es um die Effektivität einer solchen Trennwand?
Oder wäre das eher was bei statischem Medium, wo man das Wasser durchlenken sollte?
Ich meine das bewegte Helix bewegt sich doch überall in der Kammer herum.
Also Umlenkplatte/Trennwand bei bewegten Helix ja oder nein?


----------



## mitch (3. Jan. 2017)

Hi Flo,

ich würde nur einen Rahmen mit einem Gitter zum __ Hel-X zurückhalten einbauen (U-Profil an den Seitenwänden).
Wenn du genug Bewegung ins Hel-X bringst sollte das ausreichen.

Wasser sucht sich eh immer den leichtesten Weg


----------



## tosa (3. Jan. 2017)

also ich würde sagen das Wasser gräbt sich durch deine Helix einen Graben und geht gleich wieder hinten raus. Es geht nicht nur darum das das Wasser alle helix erreicht, sondern auch das die Bakkis Zeit haben direkt an die Abbaustoffe zu kommen. Mal eine Idee, ein 15 oder 30 Grad Bogen einfach das Wasser nach unten in die Kammer leiten.... das U-Profil würde ich jedoch gleich mit installieren, minimaler Mehraufwand und du bist flexibel


----------



## Teich4You (4. Jan. 2017)

Die Halterung für eine Trennplatte/Gitter wird so oder so mit verbaut werden. Eines von beiden wird es ja letztendlich.
Für lange Kontaktzeiten ist mein Filter doch gar nicht schlecht. Immerhin 8-10% vom Teichvolumen auf einer Länge von fast 2m bei rund 25t Teichinhalt.
Da haben endere kleinere Filtervolumen und jagen mehr Wasser die Stunde durch ihre Helixkammern, was aber letztendlich auf dasselbe hinausläuft! 
Denn ob ich das Wasser langsam, oder öfter am Helix vorbeischiebe, die Kontaktzeit nimmt in beiden Fällen zu.
Soviel zu meinem Gedankengang.

Bei statischen Medien würde ich es wohl zwingend mit Umlenkplatte machen, da man hier das Wasser natürlich zwingend dadurch schieben muss. Und je besser angeströmt wird, desto besser die Filterung. Beim Moving-Bed sehe ich das nicht so wild.

Die Idee mit Bogen am Ende des Luftheber werde ich bestimmt mal testen.
Alternativ kann ich den Ablauf der Biokammer auch noch nach unten verlängern um den Weg des Wasser theoretisch zu verlängern/beeinflussen.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Jan. 2017)

Wenn ich 13er Helix nehme, komme ich mit einer Lichtstegplatte mit Raster 13x13 wohl nicht so weit.
Das scheint aber Standardmaß zu sein.
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Link der mir weiter hilft?

Edit:
Als Alternative hätte ich noch den Kauf und das selber Bohren einer PE Platte.
https://www.s-polytec.de/kunststoffplatten/pe-platten.html
Vorteile: Lochgröße wie gewünscht, durchgehende Platte ohne Verbindungsstellen
Neutral: Preis nimmt sich nichts zu Lichtstegplatten
Nachteile: hunderte Löcher bohren nervt


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2017)

Wenn du ein bewegtes Filtermedium machen willst, wird es sich aber bei der Bauweise einfach nur um deinen Auslauf sammeln denk ich. Lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## mitch (4. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Link der mir weiter hilft?



such mal nach v2a Volierendraht


----------



## Teich4You (4. Jan. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> such mal nach v2a Volierendraht


Längst getan. Teuer wie sonst was das Zeug. Hat mich abgeschreckt.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2017)

So meine Filterkammerinnereien sind größtenteils durchgeplant.
Dank geht an Olli aus einem der letzten MK Blogs, dass er sich die Zeit genommen hat einiges mit mir zu bequatschen. 
War Zufall das ich ihn letztes Jahr schon kontaktiert hatte und freue mich schon darauf seine Anlage mal besuchen zu dürfen. Wohnt nur 5min von meinem Arbeitsplatz entfernt, daher sehr geil!

Auf anderer Ebene habe ich doch nochmal über Dämmung diskutiert und möchte gerne auch nochmal Meinungen hier einfangen.

1. Ich will nun doch dämmen und stehe vor der Frage wie ich das Zeug an meine Wände klebe.
Möchte von außen dämmen.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre einfacher Bauschaum.
Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das die Platten auseinanderdrücken würde beim aushärten.

2. Weiteres Problem was ich dann lösen muss ist der Bereich von oben wo die Platten an die Wände stoßen, da soll ja später kein Wasser zwischen kommen. Hat da jemand eine Idee? 

3. Ich dachte daran wieder alles mit Flexkleber zu überziehen?


----------



## tosa (29. Jan. 2017)

grüße den Olli lieb wenn du ihn besuchst, vielleicht gibt er dir noch den ein oder anderen Tipp. Die Anlage ist auf jeden Fall sehenswert!


----------



## Teich4You (1. Feb. 2017)

Hat keiner Hinweise oder Tipps für mich?


----------



## mitch (1. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> da soll ja später kein Wasser zwischen kommen. Hat da jemand eine Idee?



100% Lösung: überdachen 

weniger %:
    verblechen (mit tropnase)
    von oben mit Platten abschliesen


----------



## DbSam (1. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> da soll ja später kein Wasser zwischen kommen


Nicht verkleben, sondern 'nageln'.
Du musst es so konstruieren, dass es keine Probleme gibt wenn doch etwas Feuchtigkeit eindringen sollte. - Wovon sicherlich auszugehen ist. Zumal Du mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die Baugrube ohne weitere Maßnahmen auch nur mit Erde zugeschüttet hast und somit die Betonwand auch von unten Feuchtigkeit ziehen kann.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (1. Feb. 2017)

Was ist der Vorteil von nageln? Womit nagelt man?


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2017)

Floh, schau doch mal wie die Profis entsprechende Dämmung im Erdreich bzw Sockelbereich befestigen und Isolieren.
Mit was möchtest du denn deinen Wall oben bedecken? Stein, Holz oder oder?


----------



## Teich4You (1. Feb. 2017)

Stein oder Holz kommt als Abdeckung oben drauf.
Vielleicht auch eine Mischung aus beidem.

Im Erdreich drückt ja auch die Erde dagegen.
Ich bin zu 50% der Styrodurplatte oberirdisch.


----------



## Michael H (1. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Da gibt es doch so Bitumekleber wo man normal an die Kellerwände macht . Nimm doch das Zeug und kleb damit gleich die Platten mit dran .


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2017)

Du meinst bestimmt das zum streichen.

Habe auch das hier gefunden:
https://www.befestigungsfuchs.de/baustoffe/klebstoffe-dichtmasse/bitumenkleber-1-x-310ml-kartusche

Ob das genauso funktioniert?
Wäre wesentlich weniger geschmiere.

Am Ende ziehe ich es außen wieder mit Flexkleber ab.
Kann man den nicht auch zum kleben der Platten nehmen?

Am besten ich teste es einfach mal.
So richtig die Lösung hat anscheinend keiner. 

Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit wo @ThorstenC ist, der weiß doch sowas immer.


----------



## mitch (2. Feb. 2017)

.. oder mal bei https://www.google.de/#q=fassadendämmung+selbst+anbringen nachsehen

die haben auch bewegte Bilder dabei


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2017)

Am besten gefällt mir dieses Video


----------



## sugger1234 (2. Feb. 2017)

allein der Kleberauftrag ist falsch, der muss vollflächig sein,
das setzen der Platte ist falsch, die unterste Platte ist auch nicht richtig,
in diesem Video sind die Schäden schon vorprogrammiert, sorry
was ist da so toll?
ahh du meinst die Lady


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2017)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> allein der Kleberauftrag ist falsch, der muss vollflächig sein


Wer sagt das oder wo steht das?

Ich habe dazu jetzt schon zig Möglichkeiten gesagt bekommen, gesehen und gelesen.
Punktuell.
6 Punkte.
Nur die Ecken.
Rundum.
Vollflächig.

Und was sagt mir das alles?
Für meinen Teich wird es keine Rolle spielen.
Hier kommt es nicht auf jedes Kelvin an. 
Wichtig ist, dass es irgendwie dran bleibt und eine Dämmwirkung aufbaut.
Und da sehe ich eine punktuelle oder die im Video gezeigte Verklebung ganz vorne, da es da sozusagen Luftpolster zwischen Beton und Styrodur gibt.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Feb. 2017)

Prinzipiell kann man beim Teichbau so arbeiten wie am Hausbau.

Schalsteine von Aussen komplett
-Bitumenvoranstrich
-vertikale Sperrschicht aus 2K Bitumenspachtel
-Styrodurplatten anrauhen und Randstreifen plus punktuell Kleber auftragen....da geht auch die Bitumendichtmasse
-Tellerdübel wer mag....vor dem Dübel setzen etwas Kartuschenbitumen ins Bohrloch
-auf die Platten Aussen Gewebe und Armierungsspachtel rauf
-Abschluss Sockelputz..Buntsteinputz
-Wenn man Platten aufkleben will, dann Tellerdübel durch das Gewebe

Der Armierungsputz darf nicht Feuchtigkeit aus dem Erdreich ziehen...sonst zerlegt der Frost den Putz

Mauerkrone kann natürlich auch einen Streifen Styrodur bekommen.

So ähnlich ist mein Filterkeller aussen isoliert....und auch der Keller und Sockel vom Haus.

Aber....vermutlich spielt fachgerechtes Arbeiten an Teichen/Bauwerken  nicht so die Rolle. Wasser und Frost finden ihren Weg.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Armierungsputz darf nicht Feuchtigkeit aus dem Erdreich ziehen...sonst zerlegt der Frost den Putz


Das zu verhindern würde man wie machen? 
Stelle ich mir unmöglich vor.
Das Erdreich reicht doch bis an die Platten heran später.


----------



## sugger1234 (2. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das zu verhindern würde man wie machen?
> Stelle ich mir unmöglich vor.
> Das Erdreich reicht doch bis an die Platten heran später.



dafür gibt es auch Kleber die mehr Zementhaltig sind und am Schluss wird eine Zementschlämme 2 x aufgetragen, speziell für WDVS Systeme
im normalen Baumarkt bekommt man aber so was nicht, nur im Farbengeschäft
die Platten müssen unten schräg abgeschnitten werden, als Keil 
zum Schluss noch eine Noppenfolie rein so das kein Erdreich direkt an der Platte anliegt

Klar im Teichbau kannst auch nur mit 6 Klebepunkte an der Platte arbeiten, aber im Video ist das völlig falsch gezeigt und noch einiges mehr
so lange der Privatmann so was macht wird keiner was sagen, aber eine Firma wenn so ausführt und es kommt der Gutachter zum Schluss, na dann Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2017)

So viel Wind würde ich nicht machen.
Benutze diesen Voranstrich;https://www.bauchemie24.de/ ...Bornit zieht gut in den Beton ein und ist anschließend Wasserabweisend.
Dann das Styrdur davor stellen und die halbe/virtel Platte mit Erde anhäufeln.
Wenn Du sie "verzahnst" (ganze Platte - halbe Platte) werden sie recht stabil.
Tellerdübel würde ich nicht benutzen, denn das sind "Schwachpunkte",oder der Dübel muss eingespachtelt werden, ......aber wo soll das Styrodur denn hin, absacken kann es nicht und umfallen tut es auch nicht, ist ja Erde vor.
Im oberen Bereich wo keine Erde mehr vorhanden ist könnte dann ein verträglicher Dispensions-Kleber benutzt werden.
Wie soll denn die Mauerabdeckung aussehen? ...... Wenn sie aus Holz gemacht wird kann man die Folie um die Mauerkrone rum legen und als *L* in das Erdreich gute 20-30 cm auslaufen lassen,  im rechten Winkel von der Mauer weg, dann Erde darauf. Dann ist die Feuchtigkeit weiter von der Mauer entfernt.
Die Mauerabdeckung (Holz) von @Zacky ist sehr gelungen und nicht mit der Mauer verbunden ,dh. die unterschiedliche Baumaterialien können sich unabhängig ausdehnen, Risse oder "Auffrostung" werden vermieden.


----------



## Michael H (2. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Sorry , Leute aber wieder so einen Akt wegen sowas . Denke mal das geht nun noch die nächsten 10 Seiten so weiter .
Ich nenn sowas totlaber'n . 

Tja , leider meine Auffassung .

Bei so gut wie jedem Hausbau , kommt da nen Ansteisch Bitume drauf und darauf kommt ne lage Styrodur oder ein anderer Dämmstoff . Danach eine Kunststoff Wellenplatte und gut ist und das Häuschen ( Keller ) ist Dicht .

Kann jetzt aber auch gut sein das das Wasser das von Aussen nun kommt weiß das das kein Keller ist sondern ein Teich . Wahrscheinlich will es dann auf die andere Seite und kommt da natürlich durch . Da Wasser das an der Keller Aussenwand steht macht das natürlich nicht , weil ja kein Wasser auf der anderen Seite ist .
So mal meine Theorie dazu .

Frag mich gerade warum man nicht gleich nach dem Ausheben der Teichgrube eine Runde Teichfolie reinlegt und dann erst anfängt mit der Bodenplatte bzw. zu Mauer'n oder was auch immer .
Obwohl Sorry bevor es wieder zu Diskussionen kommt wegen Staunässe usw Vergesst das lieber ganz schnell . Am Schluß gibt es dafür noch eine Formel um das auszurechnen .

Ansonsten , ach ne das reicht erst mal um mir Luft zu machen


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2017)

Ich bin froh das der Thread vielen Leuten mit unterschiedlichen "Problemen" weiter hilft.
Mach dir ruhig Luft. 

Wie immer werde ich mir aus allem irgendwo das rauspicken was ich dann umsetze.
Hat ja bisher ganz gut geklappt, oder nicht? 

Besser viel fragen, als später viel ärgern.


----------



## mitch (2. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Besser viel fragen, als später viel ärgern.


 Ideen sammeln ist immer gut


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

Ok, genug der Ideen zur Dämmung.

Andere Frage;

Zur Verrohrung des Zulauf zum Trommelfilter.

Kann oder sollte man das so bauen wie in meiner Skizze ist meine Frage.
Zu sehen ist einer von drei Zuläufen.

Ich habe bedenken das es etwas instabil ist, da es nirgendwo aufliegt.
Sollte ich eine Flexmuffe weglassen und eine Seite lieber mit normaler Muffe aufstecken?
Die Muffen wollte ich verwenden um die Schieber immer schnell ausbauen zu können, fals sie undicht sind/werden.

 

Edit:
Ich ergänze nochmal um eine 3D Zeichnung für das bessere Verständnis wie die drei Zuläufe aussehen.


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2017)

hi Flo,

wenn du kein __ Blei durch die Leitungen schickst sollte das schon halten wenn alles zusammen gebaut ist
besser ist aber die Verwendung von: https://www.google.de/#q=rohrschelle+110 oder einfach aus Holz einen Rohraufleger gebaut


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

Für Schellen sind die Rohre einfach zu weit von der Wand oder vom Boden weg.

Ein Aufleger aus Holz ist eine gute Idee! 
Sowas lässt sich auch einfach konstruieren.

Dann bleibe ich wohl bei der Variante mit 2 Flexmuffen.

Danke, dass hat mir schon weiter geholfen.
Manchmal kann es auch einfach und schnell gehen. 
Im dunklen Denk-Keller braucht man eben manchmal einen Anstups von außen.


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2017)

Alternativ gibt es auch Konsolen die abän der Wand geschraubt für die Schellen als Montagehilfe dienen.
Einfach mal einen Rohrleger deines vertrauen befragen.
Sowas sollte es ja auch bei euch bei der Abwasserentsorgung geben 
Hält auf jeden Fall länger als Holz.


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Im dunklen Denk-Keller braucht man eben manchmal einen Anstups von außen.


 
O² hilft manchmal


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> O² hilft manchmal


Und ab und zu auch mal etwas Sonne 
Hier regnet es nun


----------



## Teicholm (3. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

hast du hier irgendwo Bilder von deinem Trommelfilter?


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

Nö. 

Willst du was bestimmtes wissen/sehen?


----------



## Teicholm (3. Feb. 2017)

Die Filterseite mit dem 200er Ablauf hätte ich gerne mal gesehen. 
Bin halt neugierig. Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, wo kommt bei dir die Spülpumpe hin?


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

Da musst du dich etwas gedulden bis er eingebaut ist. 
Der Auslauf ist direkt unter der Trommel und so nicht zu sehen. 
Hochheben geht momentan nicht.
Alternativ habe ich noch eine Zeichnung des Herstellers die ich raussuchen könnte.

Die Spülpumpe kommt entweder in die Klarwasserkammer oder in ein Gimmick das ich mir noch ausdenken muss.
In den Trommelfilter passt sie auf jeden Fall nicht rein als Tauchpumpe.


----------



## tosa (3. Feb. 2017)

nimm sowas, das hält dann ewig, die schraubst du an die Wand und befestigst das KG Rohr mit einer Gewindestange und Rohrschelle, das sieht dann auch vernünftig aus...

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/suche/sortiment/schienenkonsolen


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> nimm sowas, das hält dann ewig, die schraubst du an die Wand und befestigst das KG Rohr mit einer Gewindestange und Rohrschelle, das sieht dann auch vernünftig aus...
> 
> http://www.hornbach.de/shop/suche/sortiment/schienenkonsolen


Genau sowas meinte ich, war nur zu faul zum suchen


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Feb. 2017)

Und der Perfektionist nimmt es gleich in Edelstahl, den im Fillterkeller ist es immer feucht. Da rostet auch verzinktes Material in kürzester Zeit.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Und der Perfektionist nimmt es gleich in Edelstahl, den im Fillterkeller ist es immer feucht. Da rostet auch verzinktes Material in kürzester Zeit.



Die Idee zählt erst mal.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2017)

Nur das niemand denkt, ich wäre untätig in der Zwischenzeit 
Die Planungen für die letzten Arbeiten nehmen Form an. 

Ob das endgültig ist kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Aber bisher bietet es mir die meisten Vorteile, statt einer flachen Filterabdeckung.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Feb. 2017)

Genau das, was ich immer empfehle:

Schuppen oben drüber.
Gitterroste über die Filterkammern
Und schon kann man die Fläche noch als Stauraum nutzen.

Wenn es optisch noch passt- Stehhöhe im Schuppen möglich?


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2017)

Genau das ist es!
Ich habe Stauraum für lange Kescher, Wannen oder wat weiß ich alles.
Außerdem kann ich den Verteilerkasten, Steckdosen und Kabel bequem anbringen, die Membranpumpen stehen garantiert über Wasserniveau und man ist immer im trockenen wenn man was machen will/muss.

Leider reicht es nicht zum stehen, da ich nicht höher gehen will als der Zaun, das klaut sonst die Sonne weg und das sieht auch optisch nicht mehr so toll aus. Maximal 1,4m ist drin.

Zum gebückt gehen würde es aber reichen.
Die Seitenwände sollen abnehmbar werden.
Wie gesagt, das ist momentan mein Favourit.
Mal sehen wie es kommt.


----------



## mitch (15. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber bisher bietet es mir die meisten Vorteile, statt einer flachen Filterabdeckung.


und wo kommt dann der Liegestuhl zum relaxen   hin


----------



## zAiMoN (15. Feb. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Genau das, was ich immer empfehle:
> 
> Schuppen oben drüber.
> Gitterroste über die Filterkammern
> ...




Ja hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber wenn es ein Hochteich ist, muss die Wasserlinie beim Trommelfilter ja das selbe Niveau  haben... :O

Und das nimmt schon Platz weg :-(


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> und wo kommt dann der Liegestuhl zum relaxen


Sieht das nicht ein wenig merkwürdig aus auf dem Filterdeckel vom Hochteich zu sitzen? 
Ist ja quasi ein Hoch-Filter.
Dafür kann man sich bequem auf die Mauer setzen bei mir. 



zAiMoN schrieb:


> aber wenn es ein Hochteich ist, muss die Wasserlinie beim Trommelfilter ja das selbe Niveau haben


Ja das ist in der Tat ein Nachteil wie ich auch finde.
Man muss echt viel hin und her planen bis man irgendwas findet was halbwegs aussieht und funktionell ist.

Der nächste Teich wird dann auf jeden Fall ebenerdig.


----------



## DbSam (15. Feb. 2017)

Hi Florian,

also wenn ich dann mal so in die Zukunft __ blicke ...

        


Also, äh, hmm, also da sehe ich ... *hust*
... eine super selbstgebastelte Müllhalde zwischen dem Häus'l und dem Zaun.
Kein Licht, minimaler Platz, keine direkte Sicht - das ergibt ohne Disziplin einen prima selbstwachsenden Müllhaufen, auch wenn Du das jetzt sicher abstreiten wirst.

Baue das Häus'l mit zu öffnendem Dach in den halben Meter Platz hinein und decke den Filterkeller begehbar ab.
Das wird wahrscheinlich etwas aufwändiger, ist aber auf längere Sicht sicherlich die bessere Lösung.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## tosa (15. Feb. 2017)

ich liebe mein begehbares Filterhaus mit Gitterrosten über den Biokammern und Lufthebern, schön im Winter im warmen und trockenen stehen und die Rohre spülen, einfach ein Traum..... aber so sind auch die Geschmäcker verschieden....


----------



## DbSam (15. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Torsten,

hier geht es doch nicht um Geschmack und die Liebe zu Deinem begehbaren Filterhaus, sondern um die Örtlichkeiten bei Florian.
Zumal es sich dort zum jetzigen Planungszeitpunkt nur um ein bekriechbares Häus'l handelt und dadurch die Gefahr der wachsenden Müllhalde nicht geringer wird.
Jedenfalls ist das meine Sicht der Dinge und ich würde dort auf keinen Fall eine Schmuddelecke konstruieren wollen. Dort wächst dann ja nicht einmal was ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> einen prima selbstwachsenden Müllhaufen


Wie meinst du das? Was für einen Müll meinst du?



DbSam schrieb:


> Dort wächst dann ja nicht einmal was


Dort sollte nie was wachsen.
Da sollte Vlies und Kies drauf.


----------



## DbSam (15. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was für einen Müll meinst du?


Keine Ahnung, am Anfang ist es noch keiner 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (16. Feb. 2017)

Ich sehe dahinter zB die Möglichkeit die Teichabdeckung zu verstauen.
Dafür wäre der Platz optimal.

Deine Idee an sich ist aber nicht schlecht.

Und ja, ich bin tatsächlich niemand der unnötig Zeug sammelt und wo hin stellt.
Weder draußen noch drinnen.
Daher sehe ich da keine Gefahr einer "Müllhalde".


----------



## McLane (16. Feb. 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 178270[/QUOTE]

Moin, darf ich mal fragen womit du diese schöne Animation gezeichnet hast, ein kostenloses Programm ?


----------



## Teich4You (16. Feb. 2017)

Tadaaa:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichplanung-in-3d-mit-google-sketchup.47341/


----------



## mitch (16. Feb. 2017)

schon etwas angestaubt (2008)   geht aber immer noch 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3d-modellierwerkzeug.18607/#post-183263


----------



## muh.gp (17. Feb. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> und wo kommt dann der Liegestuhl zum relaxen   hin



Also das wäre auch mein Gedanke. Schöner Liegestuhl, ein paar Bonsai, da eine Pagode und dort ein Buddah... so ein Schuppen sieht doch mächtig aufgesetzt aus und würde mich direkt am Teich schon alleine von der Optik stören...


----------



## Teich4You (18. Feb. 2017)

Liegestuhl geht doch so oder so nicht beim Hochteich.
Sonst lunze ich doch auf die Mauer.



muh.gp schrieb:


> so ein Schuppen sieht doch mächtig aufgesetzt aus


Ja tut es auch. Du willst gar nicht meine ersten Entwürfe sehen. 
Wenn man es optisch hin bekommt mit ein paar Kniffen geht´s dann vielleicht.

Habe natürlich trotzdem mal die Alternative gezeichnet.
Und das ist jetzt besser?
Klar am Ende muss es mir gefallen, aber ich versuche es auch irgendwo von der praktischen/funktionellen Seite zu sehen.
Filterarbeiten im trockenen sind glaube ich durch nichts zu ersetzen.

Aber entschieden ist es noch nicht....


----------



## Michael H (18. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Klar am Ende muss es mir gefallen, aber ich versuche es auch irgendwo von der praktischen/funktionellen Seite zu sehen.
> Filterarbeiten im trockenen sind glaube ich durch nichts zu ersetzen.


Hallo
Arbeitet ihr immer nur an eurem Filter wenn's Regnet ..?
Weil ihr ein Dach über'm Kopf braucht .


----------



## Teich4You (18. Feb. 2017)

Arbeitet man am Filter nicht immer nur, wenn es Probleme gibt?
Und genau dann ist doch meist Schweinewetter.


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2017)

Nur mal so als Gedankengang,
wie wäre es mit einer flachen Filterabdeckung und oben drauf ein Pavillon dessen Seiten sich über Winter/ schlecht Wetter verschließen lassen?
Im Sommer hast du ein schattiges Plätzen welches gut durch lüftet wird. Und wenn es saut dann machst die Seiten zu. Am besten auch noch mit etwas durchsichtigem zum Teich, so das man trotzdem aufs Wasser schauen kann.
Einfach mal eine Idee


----------



## Teich4You (18. Feb. 2017)

Ja ist eine Idee, aber auf dem Filter fühlt man sich wie auf einem Thron. 
Das eignet sich einfach nicht als Terrasse.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Arbeitet man am Filter nicht immer nur, wenn es Probleme gibt?
> Und genau dann ist doch meist Schweinewetter.



Das stimmt 
Entweder passiert was Nachts um halb 3, oder letztens bei Minusgraden.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2017)

Mach das Dach bis zur Wand. Dann hast du auch die Kopfhöhe um hinter dem Filter da zu laufen.
Weiterhin gibt das sonst eine Dreckecke. Da wächst nix außer Unkraut. Gefälle des Dach zum Teich könnte gefälliger aus sehen.

Möglicherweise kannst du da bei einem bodengleichen Eingang auch noch eine Schubkarre oder andere Gartengeräte unter bringen.
Eine Wand des Schuppen kannst du dann vielleicht sparen.

Ebenso kannst du dann noch einen Betrag auf machen, wie du da welchen Bodenbelag drinnen verlegst.

PS. du wirst auch nicht jünger. Stelle mir das echt schick vor auf den Knien über ein Gitterrost zu krabbel um an das letzte Abteil des Filters zu kommen.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Feb. 2017)

Ok, danke für eure ganzen Meinungen zur Filterabdeckung.
Werde ich mal innerlich verarbeiten.

*Neues Thema: Frischwasserleitung*

Wir haben einen Gartenwasseranschluss und außen am Haus einen Wasserhahn dafür.
Ich will das Ding vorne am Haus weg haben und weiter nach hinten in den Garten und auch zum Teich verlegen.
Ich habe nur überhaupt keine Ahnung was ich da für Anschlussmaterial brauche.
Als Leitung hätte ich jetzt eine schwarze PE-Leitung genommen wie die auch beim Gardena Bewässerungssystem.
Diese ausreichend tief und irgendwie gedämmt.

Nur womit schließe ich das an den Wasserhahn an?
Eigentlich ist der Hahn ja eine Flowbremse weil er sich verjüngt und ich will ihn da auch nicht mehr haben.
Den Hahn einfach rausdrehen?
Und die Leitung dann irgendwie da rankoppeln?
Gibt es da was zum verschrauben, verkleben, stecken?


----------



## center (21. Feb. 2017)

http://www.gardena.com/de/bewasserung/wasser-pipeline/verbinder-25-mm-x-3-4-innengewinde/

eine Seite das schwarze Gardenarohr andere 3/4 Zoll Wasserhahn, gibt's auch 1 Zoll


----------



## mitch (21. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich will das Ding vorne am Haus weg haben und weiter nach hinten in den Garten und auch zum Teich verlegen.
> Ich habe nur überhaupt keine Ahnung was ich da für Anschlussmaterial brauche.



d.h. der Wasserhahn ist (soll) dann am Teich?


----------



## krallowa (21. Feb. 2017)

Moin,

ich habe es so angeschlossen.
Abgang nach unten, unter die Terrasse.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Feb. 2017)

center schrieb:


> eine Seite das schwarze Gardenarohr andere 3/4 Zoll Wasserhahn, gibt's auch 1 Zoll


Ah cool, wusste nicht das es da passende Verbinder gibt.
Danke für die Info! 



mitch schrieb:


> d.h. der Wasserhahn ist (soll) dann am Teich?


Ob da zwingend ein Hahn an den Teich kommt, weiß ich noch nicht. Irgend eine Art Zapfstelle soll es aber werden, die man nach möglichkeit später auch mal automatisieren, oder zeitsteuern kann. Kommt aber erst im nächsten Schritt. Manuell auf/zu machen reicht erst mal.



krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe es so angeschlossen.
> Abgang nach unten, unter die Terrasse.


Das sieht auch gut und einfach aus!
Danke für die Idee.
Ist das Frostsicher außen am Haus?
Hätte gedacht das ich da noch einen Kasten vor bauen muss, bevor es in der Erde verschwindet.


----------



## krallowa (21. Feb. 2017)

Nein,
frostsicher ist es nicht.
Vorgehen kurz vor Wintereinbruch:
Wasserzufuhr von innen abdrehen.
Luftschlauch an den Wasserhahn, Schieber nach unten auf und dann leerblasen.
Wer braucht schon im Winter Wasser im Garten.
MfG
Ralf


P.S. Hab so etwas hier verbaut, klappt gut.
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Sanitaerinstallation/Kaltwasserleitung/S2063/artikelliste.html


----------



## Teich4You (21. Feb. 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon im Winter Wasser im Garten.


Ja doch, ich brauche das Wasser bei meinem Koiteich.
Wasserwechsel müssen jederzeit möglich sein. 
Sei es um die Temp zu heben, KH zu erneuern, oder in Notfällen.


----------



## mitch (21. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja doch, ich brauche das Wasser bei meinem Koiteich.
> Wasserwechsel müssen jederzeit möglich sein.



dann wirst du in frostsicherer tiefe einen graben zum teich ausheben müssen in dem die Leitung vom Keller zum teich geht.
alles andere ist nicht frostsicher, 

frag doch mal eine H²O-bau Kollegen wie tief bei euch frostsicher ist.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Feb. 2017)

Wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Feb. 2017)

Murphys Law.

Du solltest automatisch Frischwasser nachfüllen. Dein TF verbraucht ja Teichwasser. So hast Du gleich den Wasserwechsel.
Im Winter ist bei mir meist viel Niederschlag und wenig Verdunstung. Da wird eher der Teichüberlauf benötigt.

Ein nicht frostsichere Gartenwasserleitung kannst Du ohne Pressluft an der tiefsten Stelle entleeren.
schön Gefälle in Richtung Filterkeller einbauen und dort einen Abzweig mit Entleerungshahn.

Meine Rasensprenkleranlage hat so ein automatisches Ventil verbaut- im Kiesbett etwas eingebuddelt.
Bei Wasser aus- kein Druck- öffnet sich ein federbelastetes Ventil und entleert die Leitung.
Würde ich aber ggf. nicht in eine Trinkwasserleitung einbauen....kann teuer werden..


----------



## Teich4You (21. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wird schon schief gehen.


Mit diesem Kommentar wollte ich eigentlich nur sagen, das mir das Frost-Problem bekannt ist.
Natürlich wird tief genug verlegt und zusätzlich isoliert.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2017)

Isolieren brauchst du im Erdreich nicht, vorausgesetzt du bist im frostfreien Bereich.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Feb. 2017)

Sonst sind doch immer alle für 200% Sicherheit. 
Da ich mit Frischwasser den ganzen Teich am leben halten kann, wenn die Technik ausfällt, ist es mir da glaube ich wert mal die 200% anzustreben.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2017)

Ideal wäre du könntest einen Graben in frostfreier Tiefe vom Haus zum Teich ziehen. Mit der Wasserleitung direkt vom Graben in den Keller und dort ein Absperrventil mit Entleerungshahn setzen.

Bei Frost muss die Leitung natürlich entleert werden.

Wenn du die Leitung das ganze Jahr unter Druck haben willst, bleibt nur eine Rohrbegleitheizung.


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Winter über einen Gartenschlauch auf dem Boden liegen gehabt und nicht isoliert.
Er lag nur recht nah an der Wand aber zum Teich hin war er ganz frei.
Habe den Wasserzulauf über  ein Magnetventil und eine Zeitschaltuhr eingestellt.
Es war so eingestellt das alle 25 Min für 5 Min das Wasser läuft.
Somit habe ich den Teich immer auf einer Temperatur von 8-9° gehalten.
Eingefrohren ist der Schlauch in den 25 Min Nicht.

Soll aber auch keine Dauerlösung werden und deshalb werde ich im Sommer auch mal buddeln und eine Leitung verlegen 

Ja Florian da hast du recht mach es richtig und du musst später nicht mehr nacharbeiten so wie Ich


----------



## Teich4You (21. Feb. 2017)

Der Wasserhahn sitzt auch außen am Haus und ist bisher nicht eingefroren.
Habe ihn mehrfach die Woche verwendet.



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Winter über einen Gartenschlauch auf dem Boden liegen gehabt und nicht isoliert.
> Er lag nur recht nah an der Wand aber zum Teich hin war er ganz frei.


Mein Schlauch war 2-3 mal eingefroren. 
Hatte vergessen ihn zu leeren nach dem Wasserwechsel. 

Dann musste das Gieskannenverfahren herhalten.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2017)

Hast du mal ein Bild von dem Wasserhahn? Wenn der bei der diesjährigrn Kälte nicht eingefroren, ist könnte es eine Frostschutzarmatur sein, Die haben eine lange Spindel und der Ventisitz sitzt auf der Wandinnenseite.

https://www.bad-deluxe.de/kemper-fr...ur-dn15.html?gclid=CNDTldn_odICFUIq0wodOD4B2w


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Mein Schlauch war 2-3 mal eingefroren.
> Hatte vergessen ihn zu leeren nach dem Wasserwechsel.



Ich muss sagen das ich da wirklich Glück hatte das da bei mir nichts eingefroren ist bei 2 stelligen Minusgraden
Die 25 Min reichten als nicht um das Wasser gefrieren zu lassen
Hatte aber einen Ersatzschlauch im Keller


----------



## Teich4You (21. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Bild von dem Wasserhahn? Wenn der bei der diesjährigrn Kälte nicht eingefroren, ist könnte es eine Frostschutzarmatur sein, Die haben eine lange Spindel und der Ventisitz sitzt auf der Wandinnenseite.
> 
> https://www.bad-deluxe.de/kemper-fr...ur-dn15.html?gclid=CNDTldn_odICFUIq0wodOD4B2w


Ich mache morgen mal ein Bild.
Will es ja auch genau wissen! 

Wie auch immer das aussieht, werde ich darum einen Kasten bauen, der es am Haus bis zum Erdboden dämmen wird.

Bis zum nächsten Winter werde ich dann wohl auch eine Automatik bei der Nachfüllung haben, so das regelmäßig Bewegung in der Leitung ist.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Feb. 2017)

Hier wie versprochen ein Bild vom Wasserhahn.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Feb. 2017)

Definitiv keine Frostzschutz - Armatur.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Definitiv keine Frostzschutz - Armatur.


Ja, ok.
Trotzdem frostfrei gewesen.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Feb. 2017)

Neues Thema: Baustellenüberdachung

Um meine Baustelle trocken zu legen brauche ich ein Dach.
Am einfachsten erscheint mir da eine Art Foliengewächshaus.

Dafür brauche ich 2 Dinge bei denen ich unsicher bin.

Rahmen/Gestell
Entweder ich baue mir ein vorübergehendes Gestell aus Dachlatten. Das wäre relativ günstig und an einem Nachmittag gemacht.
Oder ich besorge mir richtige Gewächshausbögen, vielleicht 4m breit und min. 2m hoch. Dann könnte ich das Ganze auch immer wieder als Winterabdeckung verwenden.
Kennt da vielleicht jemand eine Bezugsquelle für solche Bögen?

Folie
Ich habe recherchiert, werde aber einfach nicht schlau was man nehmen sollte.
Die Folie sollte im Gegensatz zu meinem letzten Versuch wirklich Regendicht sein, aber auch durchsichtig und lichtdurchlässig.
Was nimmt man da? Irgendwas mit eingewebtem Netz? UV-Schutz irgendwas wenn man es länger nutzen will?
Kennt jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle für solche Folien?


----------



## tosa (28. Feb. 2017)

fertige Systeme findest du unter http://gewaechshaus-poppen.de/produkt/folientunnel-typ-380-550/

bei deiner Teichform könnte das etwas Probleme bereiten, das kann man unter Umständen aber auch selber etwas anpassen. Habe ich selber in der Verwendung.

bei deiner Form würde sich aber auch eine Konstruktion aus Lichtstegplatten anbieten, die haben eine größere Dämmwirkung, kosten aber auch etwas mehr und du mußt dir eine Unterkonstruktion bauen. diesbezüglich hat der Lothar Gehlhaar aus dem gleichnamigen Forum mal was gebaut wo die Lichtstegplatten länger sind und am Rand eingespannt werden und somit eine Biegung haben.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Feb. 2017)

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit meine Baustelle trocken zu legen, nicht den Teich abzudecken.
Wenn sich aber beides mit einer Aktion erschlagen lässt wäre das natürlich super.
Bei Poppens habe ich schon geguckt.
Gibt es solche Rohrbögen nicht irgendwo einzeln zu kaufen? 
Genau wie die Folie für sowas.
Weil ich das ja alles ein wenig Anpassen will.


----------



## BALU UND ZEUS (28. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

hier mal meine Teichabdeckung die gab es zum 40

Sowie der alte grau Fuchs davon erzählte zeig ich Sie Dir mal

Mittlerweile ist Sie im 3 Jahr für fast 6 Monate drauf und ich möchte Sie nicht mehr missen

Halte damit sehr gut meine Temperatur im Teich momentan 11,2Grad Celsius

LG Patric


----------



## tosa (28. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Gibt es solche Rohrbögen nicht irgendwo einzeln zu kaufen?



frag doch da mal an; ich weiß das die auch Sachen einzeln verkaufen.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Feb. 2017)

H


tosa schrieb:


> frag doch da mal an; ich weiß das die auch Sachen einzeln verkaufen.


Habe ich mittlerweile schon getan. 
Morgen bekomme ich ein paar Preise und Möglichkeiten genannt. 
Bin gespannt.


----------



## Teich4You (1. März 2017)

So Angebot der Firma Poppen Gewächshausbau GmbH & Co. KG ist eingetroffen. 
Bewegt sich auch mit Versand alles in dem Rahmen, den ich mir vorgestellt habe.
Noch eine Folie dazu und die Baustelle wäre trocken und auch als Winterabdeckung wäre es geeigenet.
Also zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Man müsste vielleicht noch Verstrebungen einbauen und vll Bodenhülsen, aber das kommt mir erst mal sehr einfach und funktionell vor.

Ich lasse es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.
Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. März 2017)

Hi Florian
Frage doch einfach mal bei einigen Gärtnereien oder Baumschulen nach.
Habe ich damals auch gemacht und habe für kleines Geld Federstäbe für meinen Folientunnel bekommen.
Federstäbe haben sogar den Vorteil das man die nach belieben auseinander oder zusammen setzen kann.
Das soll heisen breiter oder schmäler.
So sieht das bei mir aus:


----------



## Teich4You (1. März 2017)

Mit was hast du die oben verbunden?
Unter dem Begriff Federstab finde ich leider nichts vergleichbares bei Google.
Und was ist das genau für eine Plane?
Die gefällt mir auch.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. März 2017)

Obern ist so ein durchgängiger Stab der mit Kreuzverbinder verschraubt wird.
Das sind mit Kunststoff ummantelte Federstahlstangen.
Die werden heute normal nicht mehr in Gärtnereien benutzt oder nur sehr selten.
die Folie habe ich bei Ebay bestellt ist Gewächshausfolie hatte ca. 130€ gekostet und hält schon das 3. Jahr .
So sieht das Gestänge aus fehlt nur noch oben die Mittelstange.


----------



## Teich4You (1. März 2017)

Gewächshausfolie bei ebay, check 
Federstahlstangen...scheint es so nicht mehr zu geben 
Stahlstangen wie ich sie für die Wände benutzt habe könnte man vielleicht auch so biegen.

Ach ja all diese Möglichkeiten....
Vielleicht zimmer ich mir doch erst mal ein billiges Gestell  aus Dachlatten für die Baustelle und gucke im September nochmal nach einer vernünftigen Lösung für eine Abdeckung.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. März 2017)

Die Stahlstangen die du meinst bleiben ja in der gebogenen Form bzw. können sich bei last verbiegen.
Diese Federstahlstangen gehen immer wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurück.
Normal sind die gerade.
Man kann Sie bis max. 7m breite auseinander stecken( sind ca. 10m lang.
Je breiter man die steckt um so schlechter rutscht der Schnee ab.
Mach doch mal ein Rundruf bei einigen Gärtnereien vielleicht hast du ja auch Glück und die wollen ein ausrangierten Folientunnel ab geben.
Fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## Teich4You (2. März 2017)

Moin,

Ist das hier: * defekter Link entfernt *
dasselbe wie die Verlegerohre von Gardena?
Wäre knapp um die Hälfte günstiger.


----------



## center (2. März 2017)

Das selbe nicht, aber vielleicht das gleiche.
Aber wohl eher auch nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (2. März 2017)

Ok das phylosophische hätten wir geklärt 
Und aus praktischer Sicht?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. März 2017)

Praktisch arbeitest Du doch bei einem Trinkwasser-Versorgungsbetrieb....und fragst hier sowas....
DVGW....Aufdruck müsste doch genügen...

In manchen Baumärkten....gibt es Beide Rohrysteme...Gardena oder PE mit  blauen Streifen und DVGW Aufdruck....

Was  verlegt Dein Versorger....Dein Arbeitgeber??
Kannst auch gerne mal die Formstücken vergleichen....da ist Gardena billiger als die mit dem DVGW Aufdruck...

Wenn das Dein Chef liest....dann gibts gleich ein nettes Kanalbaupraktikum für Dich.

Hat mich schon immer gewundert, warum Du an der Quelle sitzt, aber keine PEHD Verrohrung in den Saugleitungen genommen hast....gibt da tolle Formstücken mit internen Schweissheizung drin....

Aber das lernst Du ja vielleicht noch kennen...


----------



## Teich4You (2. März 2017)

Irgendwie hast du eine falsche Vorstellung was ich mache, was ich weiß, oder wie es in so einem Unternehmen ist Thorsten.
Und wer denkt es gäbe bei meinem Arbeitgeber eine Quelle für Material, der hat sich gewaltig geschnitten.

Mir ging es auch weder um das DVGW Siegel, noch um irgendwelche Formstücke.

Ich will einen Schlauch baugleich Gardena 25mm PE-Rohr um meine Gartenbewässerung und Wasserleitung zum Koiteich zu verlegen.
Und da war ich sehr verwundert das es bei PVC Welt nur die Hälfte Kosten soll, als das von Gardena.
Ebenso alle Winkel und anderen Bauteile kosten dort wesentlich weniger.

Warum sollte ich da nicht mal hier nachfragen, immerhin haben schon oft Leute hier aus dem Forum bei pvc-welt gekauft? 

Du doch auch. Also frage ich einfach dort wo ich denke das man Ahnung hat.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. März 2017)

Ich weiß doch, dass viele Versorgungsunternehmen kaum noch eigene Bautrupps haben. Die  beauftragen lieber Fremdfirmen.
Ist bei mir hier auch so...ein paar Mann für Wartung und kleinere Störungen.

Den Rest machen Fremdfirmen.

PE 100 schwarz mit blauen Streifen und DVGW zugelassen habe ich bei Hornbach gekauft.
Ebenso die Formstücke.  Da allerdings die günstigeren von Gardena.

Solches Rohr in allen Dimensionen wird im Trinkwasserbereich eingesetzt.

Es ging mir ja nicht darum, irgendwas kostenlos aus der Firma zu tragen.....die Zeiten sind längst vorbei.
Nutzen von Wissen und Beziehungen zu Firmen, die dann was zumfairen Preis liefern.....
Hätte ich ja damals auch nutzen können. ..gute Beziehung zum örtlichen Leitungsbauer..

Eher auch um das technische Wissen...in groben Zügen. Auch wenn man z.B. die Rechnungen ausstellt und Buchführung macht...egal.

Mach Dir also keinen Kopf um das billige PE 100 Rohr mit den blauen Streifen.
Passt!

Und vielleicht kannst Du ja mal mit den Augen klauen gehen, wenn wiedermal so PEHD Leitung mit den Formstücken verschweißt wird..

Das wäre am Teich erste Wahl....
und vermutlich wieder etwas teurer...als KG


----------



## Teich4You (2. März 2017)

Alles gut.
Ja ich bin im Büro, weiß aber schon wie es auf der Baustelle aussieht und was wir so für Material verbauen.
Immerhin bin ich die Schnittstelle von den Finanzen zur Technik bei uns.
Aber das hatte jetzt wirklich nichts mit dem PE Schlauch zu tun für den Garten oder DVGW, oder irgendwas.
Ich wollte doch blos wissen ob das überhaupt sein kann zu dem Preis, oder ob ich einfach was übersehen habe.

Und nochmal dazu:


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und vielleicht kannst Du ja mal mit den Augen klauen gehen, wenn wiedermal so PEHD Leitung mit den Formstücken verschweißt wird..
> 
> Das wäre am Teich erste Wahl....
> und vermutlich wieder etwas teurer...als KG


Ich habe tatsächlich alles mal mit meinen Kollegen durchgesprochen.
Aber wie du selber sagst wäre das um ein vielfaches teurer geworden alles in PE zu machen.
Alleine die Auskleidung 60m² x ca. 28,-EUR wäre über doppelt so teuer wie meine Variante jetzt.
Da brauche ich nicht lange überlegen.
Das gibt mein Portmonnaie einfach nicht her.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch, dass viele Versorgungsunternehmen kaum noch eigene Bautrupps haben. Die beauftragen lieber Fremdfirmen.
> Ist bei mir hier auch so...ein paar Mann für Wartung und kleinere Störungen.
> 
> Den Rest machen Fremdfirmen.



.... Die Materialien werden bei uns in der Ecke aber zumeist vom Versorger gestellt. 
DVGW  ist nur ein Aufdruck das das Material von dem Verein zugelassen ist für Trinkwasser. (Braucht kein Mensch am Teich/ist aber egal). DVGW (Deutscher Verein des Gas-Wasserfaches) macht technische Regeln und prüft Materialien für Gas und Wasser. Prüft Schweißer, Zertifiziert Betriebe....so bisschen wie ein TÜV für Gas und Wasser Installationen.

Selbe PE-Rohr gibt es auch ohne oder mit braunen Streifen ohne DVGW-Zulassung. Hersteller sind u.a.  Simona, Wavin, egeplast und Gerudur. Im Baustoffhandel kannst du die Rollen in 50 Längen zumeist noch billiger bekommen. Der Baustoffhandel HTI hat das und die gibt es quer durch Deutschland. Gegeben falls nach einem der Hersteller Googeln, anrufen und fragen welcher Baustoffhandel das Rohr in eurer Ecke vertreibt.

100 Jahre halten dann Schweißmuffen. Ist nur so, dass die Schweißcomputer nicht jeder in der Werkstatt stehen hat. (Habe heute noch einen auf eine Baustelle gebracht.) Die Muffen bei kleinen Rohren sind noch bezahlbar.
Bisschen Wissen was man da tut, sollte man aber auch. Also  da gibt es so was wie schälen der Rohre und nicht jeder ist ausgebildeter PE-Rohr Schweißer oder kennt einen der die passenden Werkzeuge hat. 

Dann gibt es noch Pressefrittinge für die PE-Rohre. Dazu brauch man dann aber die passende Presszangen.....hat auch nicht jeder.

Teuerste und nicht unbedingt haltbarste sind Verschraubungen. Da gibt es welche von http://www.plasson.de/ ist dann schon etwas Teurer als Muffen aber wohl auch für einen handwerklich begabten Laien zu machen. Die sind für Trinkwasserleitungen zugelassen und sollten wohl unser Restleben funktionieren. 

Ja, ich habe ab und zu mit so was auch beruflich zu tun. Ob Gardena jetzt auch Verschraubungen für PE-Leitungen hat kann ich nicht sagen. Die sind wohl nicht zugelassen im bauaufsichtlichen Bereich.


----------



## center (3. März 2017)

Guck mal bei Amazon in den Rezensionen, da hat auch schon einer was dazu geschrieben.
Ansonsten einfach mal in den Baumarkt gehen, und eine Bastelstunde einlegen.
https://www.bauhaus.info/sprinklersysteme-tropfbewaesserung/gardena-verlegerohr-/p/16183880
https://www.bauhaus.info/rohrsysteme/hdpe-rohr-/p/22557607

Da sieht man, dass das Gardena ca. 2 kg leichter ist.


----------



## center (3. März 2017)

Da ich auch den ganzen Gardenakram hab, hab ich auch noch mal ein wenig rumgesucht.
Hier noch was interessantes:
https://rat-und-tat.net/gardena-schnellkupplung-und-pe-rohr/


----------



## Teich4You (3. März 2017)

center schrieb:


> Da ich auch den ganzen Gardenakram hab, hab ich auch noch mal ein wenig rumgesucht.
> Hier noch was interessantes:
> https://rat-und-tat.net/gardena-schnellkupplung-und-pe-rohr/


Danke für die Infos! 

Ich werde für meine Frischwasserleitung alles komplett von PVC Welt beziehen. 
Also kein Systemwechsel oder Mischverbindungen.
Der Rest im Garten ist komplett Gardena und bleibt wie er ist. 

Für die Gartenbewässerung dürften ein paar Liter abhauen.
Das ist Brunnenwasser.
Bei der TW-Leitung natürlich nicht.


----------



## BALU UND ZEUS (3. März 2017)

Hallo Florian,

also ich weiß nicht warum du dann immer nach fragst  Wenn du doch im Endeffekt wieso weißt was du machen willst und auch an Materialien einsetzt

Also meine automatische Bewässerung ist mit PE HD 25mm Schlauch E-Muffen und PVC Druckschnell Verbinder verbunden

Anbei ein paar Fotos

LG Patric


----------



## Teich4You (3. März 2017)

Ne das hast du falsch verstanden.
Meine Pläne reifen ja meist erst.
Viele Dinge bin ich pausenlos am recherchieren und vergleichen.
Das mit der Bewässerung habe ich erst gestern/heute Morgen für mich entschieden.
Der Kommentar von @center mit den Infos war so die letzte Bestätigung für mich.

Sieht so aus, als wären deine Teile auch von PVC Welt.
Ich frage natürlich, weil ich Sicherheit brauche.
Und wie ich sehe, scheint das mit den Teilen zu funktionieren!
Danke für die Bilder, wenn ich das vorgestern schon gesehen hätte wäre ich noch schneller entschlossen gewesen.

Ich weiß bei vielen Dingen ungefähr wie ich es machen will, aber letztendlich schwebt bei mir immer Unsicherheit mit, weil ich vieles ja noch nie gebaut/verbaut habe.
Daher werde ich immer mal wieder dies und das nachfragen.

Ohne die ganzen Infos hier in meinem ewig langen Thema wäre ich sicherlich noch nicht so weit gekommen, oder hätte 1-2 Bockwürste mehr mit eingebaut.

Edit: Also vor allem in diesem Forum, wo ich gestartet bin, bekomme ich die besten Hinweise! Eigentlich müsste ich alle mitdenkenden-Helfer am Ende mal einladen.


----------



## BALU UND ZEUS (3. März 2017)

Hallo Florian,

meine Teile sind nicht von PVC Welt

Wir reden hier von Elektrischen Schweißmuffen und Druckverbinder

LG Patric


----------



## Teich4You (3. März 2017)

Achsooo, sah von den Farben auf den ersten Blick so aus. 
Ähhhh....ja dann werde ich wohl....das trotzdem mal mit Steck/Klemmverbindern versuchen.


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Kennt jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle für Edelstahlrohr DN 200, Länge 0,5m?


----------



## trampelkraut (9. März 2017)

Wie dick soll denn die Wandstärke sein, und für was willst du es nutzen. Wenn es was dünnes sein kann, würde sich Edelstahl Abgasrohr anbieten. Gibt es in verschieden Durchmessern und Längen. Einfach mal googln


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Es besteht die Idee das Steigrohr des Luftheber im oberen Bereich aus Edelstahl zu nehmen und dort die UVC rein zu hängen.
Ich gucke mal nach Abgasrohr.
Wäre halt gut, wenn man es dann in KG einstecken kann, alternativ mit Flexmuffen verbinden.


----------



## mitch (9. März 2017)

hi flo,
meinst ned das die Luftblasen die UV Strahlung zu arg brechen (wenig wirkung )


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> hi flo,
> meinst ned das die Luftblasen die UV Strahlung zu arg brechen (wenig wirkung )


Ne, da habe ich keine Bedenken.

Nochmal was anderes.
Ich muss ja irgendwie meine Kabel und mein Frischwasser in den Filterkeller führen.
Dafür steht ein KG Rohr zur Verfügung.
Ich will natürlich nicht das es da hinein regnen kann, oder Sickerwasser rein kommt.
Daher bin ich gedanklich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer einfachen Lösung.

Der rote Kreis in meine Skizze ist der Bereich um den es geht.

Eine Zuleitung *muss *in die __ Laube zum Schaltkasten, dann wieder raus zu den Steckdosen in den Filterkeller.
Also steht das fest.

Ich könnte das KG natürlich in die Laube führen.

Aber dann muss das PE Rohr für Frischwasser auch erst in die Laube.
Das finde ich irgendwie unnötig.
Und ich wollte eigentlich auch damit in der Erde bleiben um frostsicher zu sein.

Ob so eine Art Schacht aus einem Kübel mit Deckel eine trockene Lösung darstellen könnte?
Oder eine Kiste mit Deckel?
Oder soll ich mir vielleicht was mauern, wo man später einen Deckel drauf legt?

Zumindest sollte der Schacht relativ abgesichert gegen Wasser von außen sein am Ende.

Falls jemand noch eine zündende Idee hat, immer her damit, sonst bastel ich mir irgendwas zusammen.


----------



## mitch (9. März 2017)

such mal nach "KG Abwasserschacht" - da könnte was brauchbares dabei sein


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Ne, mit so einem Schacht komme ich nicht weiter.


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2017)

Bau doch einfach einen KG-Abzweig 87°an der Schuppenwand ein, deine PE-Leitung mit entsprechende Winkelverbinder um die Ecke gelegt und fertig.


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Bau doch einfach einen KG-Abzweig 87°an der Schuppenwand ein, deine PE-Leitung mit entsprechende Winkelverbinder um die Ecke gelegt und fertig.


Sorry, dass kann ich mir irgendwie grade nicht so recht vorstellen wie das gemeint ist.
Kannst du mal eine Skizze machen?

Das PE-Rohr soll einfach mit 90 Grad um die Ecke und dann in das KG Rohr vom Filterkeller verschwinden, das auf -50cm zur Rasenkante verläuft.


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2017)

Habe meinen Post drüber ergänzt!


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Ich hab mal eine andere Skizze gemacht:

 
PE Rohr kommt bei -50cm an und kann gleich weiter gehen.
Strom Zuleitung kommt mit dem PE Rohr an und muss erst in die __ Laube.
Dazu muss es über Rasen geführt werden, dann in die Laube und dann vom Schaltkasten wieder runter und in das KG Rohr.

Mir geht es ja darum, dass die PE Leitung wesentlich schmaler als das KG-Rohr ist und die Zusammenführung in der Erde passiert.
Wie bekomme ich das dicht, so dass kein Wasser mit rein kommt?
Die Kabel könnte ich von oben mit T-Stück zuführen, das stimmt schon.
Aber wie führe ich die PE Leitung zu, so das es im "trockenen" passiert? 

Die Zuleitung für Strom kommt nicht in einem KG Rohr an!!! 
Sondern in einem flexiblen Schutzschlauch! 
Vielleicht war das auch nicht so deutlich von mir.


Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2017)

Du legst im ganzen Garten die KG-Rohre bis hin zur Gabelung Schuppen/Teich. In die KG-Rohre legst Du das PE-Wasserrohr und die Kabelleitung hinein, am Abzweig (Aufgabelung) setzt Du besagten Abzweig rein. Dein PE-Rohr schaut dort jetzt raus, dort Winkel drauf. Die andere KG-Leitung vom Filter zu Schuppen liegt auch schon und nun schiebst Du hier das Rohr durch, verbindest dein PE-Rohr mit dem Winkel und steckst dann die KG-Leitungen zusammen. Auf der einen Seite, wo die PE- & die Stromleitung hineingehen, kannst Du ggf. den Rohrstutzen-Anfang samt der eingelegten Leitungen mit Brunnenschaum füllen/abdichten. Gleiches kannst Du auch auf der Ausgangsseite im Filterkeller machen.

...alles so rein gedanklich, wenn ich Dich überhaupt richtig verstehe...


----------



## krallowa (9. März 2017)

KG Rohre mit ein paar Y-Stücken sollten deine Probleme lösen


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Ne ich glaube mir kann keiner mehr folgen.
Ist auch nicht einfach alles so in der Theorie und aus meine Kopf hier ins Forum zu bekommen.
Kann ja auch keiner wissen wie es vor Ort alles genau aussieht.

Ok, neuer Versuch.
Die Problemzone ist einfach das aufeinandertreffen des PE Rohr, der Kabel die aus der Hütte kommen und des KG Rohres zum Teich.

Das muss irgendwie Wassergeschützt werden.
Nach meiner Vorstellung durch Wasser aus dem Erdreich und Wasser von oben, also Regen.


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> KG Rohre mit ein paar Y-Stücken sollten deine Probleme lösen
> Anhang anzeigen 178723
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 178723


Wie bekomme ich das DN 110 KG dicht, wenn ein PE Schlauch mit 25mm, oder Kabel eingeführt werden.


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das muss irgendwie Wassergeschützt werden.



...na dann mit Brunnenschaum ausfüllen...


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...na dann mit Brunnenschaum ausfüllen...


Ok, Brunnenschaum kenne ich noch nicht.
Bauschaum der wasserabweisend ist vermute ich mal. 
Danke für das Stichwort.
Das werde ich mal recherchieren.

Weiterhin wäre es ja schön, wenn man später noch an das KG ran kommt, wenn man noch andere Dinge in die __ Laube stellt und von da aus in den Filterkeller führen will. Luftschläuche von Membranpumpen usw.

Daher war meine Idee eine Art Schacht zu erstellen, in dem man noch relativ bequem arbeiten kann.
Nur auch in einen Schacht müssen die Leitungen rein und raus. Unter der Erde und auch nach oben in den Schuppen.

Dabei bleibt immer wieder die Frage wie man diese Durchführungen relativ dicht bekommt, ohne das Risiko zu haben, das Wasser in den Schacht eindringt und dann durch das KG Rohr in den Filterkeller läuft.


----------



## krallowa (9. März 2017)

Mach es doch nicht so kompliziert.
Blinddeckel auf das Ende des Rohres, den kannst du dann von innen mit Silikon und von außen mit Bauschaum, Brunnenschaum oder sonst was abdichten.
Solltest du mal wieder an dein KG-Rohr dran wollen, musst du nur den Blinddeckel kaputt machen und fertig.
Natürlich vorher dein Rohr, Kabel oder was auch immer durch den Deckel fummeln, Löcher passend bohren.
Da in den KG-Rohren überall Dichtungen verbaut sind, sollte es dann auch dicht sein.


----------



## Teich4You (9. März 2017)

Das hört sich einfach an, aber wie soll ich eine 90 Grad-Schraubverbindung für meine PE Leitung in einem 110er KG Rohr zusammenbauen?
Da komme ich nicht ran mit den Händen. 
Daran wird es scheitern.
Sonst hätte ich wirklich einen Deckel drauf gemacht und ein Loch rein gebohrt.
Dafür brauche ich einfach mehr Platz, also dachte ich an einen Mini-Schacht.
Kübel, Tonne, Kiste, oder ähnliches.

Aber dieser Brunnenschaum wir wahrscheinlich die Lösung sein! 
Ich kannte das wirklich noch nicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. März 2017)

Das Edelstahlrohr gibt es als Ofenrohr.
Soll sogar ín KG Muffen passen. Ich würde es mit Flexmuffen einbauen.
Dann aber in die LH Zulaufleitung! und nicht im LH- Steigrohr-Blubberwasser.

Oben hat doch der LH einen KG bogen in Richtung Biokammer....
----------
Kabel und Wasserabzweig- KG 400 Schachtrohr mit Deckel ist eine gute Idee. Unten einfach offen lassen...


----------



## trampelkraut (9. März 2017)

Wenn du Kabel und PE-Rohr 100% dicht im KG-Rohr haben willst, bleiben dir nur professionelle Durchführungen. Wird aber nicht billig.

https://www.wolf-online-shop.de/Int...::45739.html?gclid=CLfK7KaFytICFU5uGwodR-UMvA


----------



## mitch (9. März 2017)

Hi Flo,

leg doch erst alles in die __ Laube und dann gehst du mit einem KG trocken zum Teich

 

der Schacht wäre dann in der Laube


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber wie führe ich die PE Leitung zu, so das es im "trockenen" passiert


Brunnenschaum,


----------



## krallowa (10. März 2017)

Moin,

wieso unbedingt 90° Verbinder?
3x30° oder ganz ohne Verbiner, das PE-Rohr etwas warm machen und es lässt sich sogar etwas formen.
Wenn du genug Platz hast, kannst du einen sanften Bogen machen und du hast Material und Schwachstellen (Verbinder) gespart.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## mitch (10. März 2017)

ich hab auch nochmal darüber nachgedacht: warum soll die Wasserleitung ins KG-rohr 
entweder alles oder nix davon in ein Leerrohr, halbe Sachen bringen keinen Vorteil

Von der __ laube zum Teich ein Rohr für strom + luft + ? das ist sinnvoll - aber bitte ohne die H²O leitung


----------



## Teich4You (10. März 2017)

Und wie bringst du die H²O leitung in den Filterkeller?


----------



## mitch (10. März 2017)

die legst du einfach neben das KG Rohr in den Graben zum FK 


keine eckigen Ecken graben, in runden Ecken lässt sich das pe leichter eingraben  

nur eine H²O leitung ohne winkel/verbinder,


----------



## Teich4You (10. März 2017)

Aber Mitch die Frage bleibt bestehen:
Und wie bringst du die H²O leitung in den Filterkeller? 
Da ist eine Stahlbetonwand 17,5cm stark.
Und der einzige unterirdische Eingang ist ein eingemauertes DN110 KG Rohr.
Und genau das wollte ich ja nutzen.
Oder soll ich jetzt noch eine zweite Öffnung nur für das PE Rohr bohren?
Denkbar ist alles....


----------



## mitch (10. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Oder soll ich jetzt noch eine zweite Öffnung nur für das PE Rohr bohren?


ja das dachte ich, 17,5cm sind doch nicht die Welt  ==> https://www.google.de/#q=mauerdurchbruchbohrer+25mm&*


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2017)

Willst Du Loch in Wand- musst Du bohren...

Dafür kannst Du später in das KG Rohr besser Kabel und Co einziehen.
Es wäre auch überlegenswert....gleich für ein zweites PE 25 Rohr dort in den Filterkeller durchzubohren..als Luftleitung.


----------



## Teich4You (11. März 2017)

Ihr habt mich schon wieder so weit.
Stand gestern im Baumarkt und wollte mir einen Bohrer besorgen.
40-50,- EUR haben mich dann doch abgeschreckt. 
Aber nur für´s Erste! 
Werde mir den Schlagbohrer von meinen Eltern demnächst herorganisieren, dann kann es weiter gehen. 
Gibt ja noch genug anderes zu tun.


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2017)

Gibt ja auch Bohrkronen zum ausleihen beim Werkzeugverleiher


----------



## Teich4You (17. März 2017)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man eine Wetterfeste Kabelbox bauen kann, bevor ich 20-30 EUR ausgeben und eine fertige kaufe?
Die Box muss jedem Wetter stand halten, steht aber oberirdisch.

Die letzte Box hat auch Regen und einen Winter überlebt.
Optimal ist natürlich was anderes. 
Hier zu sehen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc06309-jpg.150888/


----------



## samorai (17. März 2017)

In den Eimer kein Loch schneiden .....
Knochen-Steine mit Fuge unter den Eimer verlegen, Kabel von unten kommen lassen.
Luft muss eine Zirkulierende Wirkung haben.
Wenn das nicht reicht ein Überdach bauen, da ist alles erlaubt......kleines Carport, Leuchtturm, Windmühle usw.


----------



## Teich4You (17. März 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Kabel von unten kommen lassen.


Ich glaube das löst mein Problem schon....hatte wohl wieder eine Denkblockade.


----------



## Max (17. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> . . , bevor ich 20-30 EUR ausgeben und eine fertige kaufe?
> Die Box muss jedem Wetter stand halten, steht aber oberirdisch.



Für 'nen guten Zehner bekommst du hier schon zwei wasserdichte Abzweigdosen.
Die Anordnung auf deinem beigefügtem Foto ist . . ., sagen wir mal etwas weniger als semiprofessionell.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Teich4You (17. März 2017)

Die Dosen stehen schon auf meiner Liste, aber für was anderes. 

Brauche etwas mehr Platz in diesem Fall um 5x1,5 und zweimal 3x1,5 zusammen zu führen.
Und etwas Kabelring als Reserve soll da auch noch mit rein.

Und hey, das war eher semifunktionell!


----------



## tosa (17. März 2017)

überlege dir als Haupt-Zuleitung bis zu deiner Abzweigung 5x2,5 zu verlegen, von dort aus entsprechend bis zum Filterkeller wieder mit 2,5 und dort erst auf die Dosen zu reduzieren. Der Mehrpreis ist gering und die Arbeit weniger wenn man doch mal mehr Leistung braucht. Jedoch müßte dann die Zuleitung mit 5x2,5 bis zu deinem Hausanschluss gegeben sein.


----------



## Teich4You (17. März 2017)

Es geht nicht um den Teich in diesem Fall.
Eher ein Randprojekt. 

Zum Sicherungskasten für den Teich liegt bereits ein 5x2,5.


----------



## Teich4You (30. März 2017)

Ich glaube ich hatte schon mal gefragt irgendwann, finde es aber nicht mehr.
Taugt sowas https://www.amazon.de/Einhell-Nass-...014HFNONS/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
um meine Baustelle mal abzureinigen und bisschen Modder abzusaugen?
Brauche nur einen Sauger für die Baustelle Teich, wenn er solange hält, reicht mir das hin.
Nehme auch gerne andere Vorschläge entgegen, aber sollter Preislich nicht durch die Decke gehen.


----------



## samorai (30. März 2017)

Ja, geht's nicht mit spülen? ....oder im kaufrausch?


----------



## DbSam (30. März 2017)

Regel 1: Schrott kauft man heimlich und nicht öffentlich im Forum.
Regel 2: Falls das Teil zufällig von jemand entdeckt und sich dann darüber lustig gemacht wird, dann wurde es einem von <Person Deiner Wahl> geschenkt. Man muss es halt benutzen.
Regel 3: Später entsorgt man den Schrott und kauft sich ein funktionierendes Gerät

Ansonsten musst Du doch selbst wissen, wofür man solch einen Sauger noch benutzen kann.
Wenn er ein Jahr Garantie besitzt, dann ist die letzte Phase Deines Teichbaus gerade so abgedeckt. 
Na gut, musst halt hoffen, dass er noch sechs Monate länger durchhält.



Gruß Carsten


Edit:
Man weiß halt nie genau, welches preisgünstige Teil funktioniert und von welchem man unbedingt die Finger lassen sollte.
Hier sehe ich im Moment kein Problem, falls Du den Sauger später nicht weiter benötigen solltest.


----------



## Teich4You (30. März 2017)

Ok, Frage anders formulieren:

Brauche ich einen Teich/Schlammsauger, oder gehts auch mit so einem Nassauger?


----------



## DbSam (30. März 2017)

Es geht auch mit einem Nasssauger. Aber halt total umständlich bei der Entleerung.

Da Du wahrscheinlich gerade einen Koiteich baust, dann würde ich mich nach einem Schlammsauger umschauen.
Da gibt es auch preiswerte Teile. Schaue nach denen mit einem Schalter am Rohrgriff ...
Ich habe einen solchen von <Person meiner Wahl> geschenkt bekommen und muss diesen noch die restliche Laufzeit benutzen.

Gruß Carsten

Oder schaue hier in den aktuellen Schlammsauger-Thread.


----------



## Teich4You (30. März 2017)

Ich denke nicht das ich für meinen Teich einen Schlammsauger brauchen werde, wenn er denn mal läuft.
Wäre ja schon enttäuschend...


----------



## DbSam (30. März 2017)

Manchmal weiß man doch nie.   

Nenne ihn später: Dreckwassersauger oder wie auch immer


----------



## trampelkraut (31. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das ich für meinen Teich einen Schlammsauger brauchen werde, wenn er denn mal läuft.
> Wäre ja schon enttäuschend...



Du wärst nicht der Erste!


----------



## Teich4You (31. März 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Du wärst nicht der Erste!


Wieviele kennst du denn?


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2017)

Ich kann dir keine Zahl nennen, aber wenn man hier so liest bleibt ja bei den meisten der Mulm liegen, und muss irgendwann raus.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Apr. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich kann dir keine Zahl nennen, aber wenn man hier so liest bleibt ja bei den meisten der Mulm liegen, und muss irgendwann raus.


Die wenigsten haben Koiteiche hier in diesem Forum.


----------



## Petta (1. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die wenigsten haben Koiteiche hier in diesem Forum.



Du hast doch auch noch keinen und hältst Deine Fische im Keller!!!!!


----------



## Teich4You (1. Apr. 2017)

Petta schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch noch keinen und hältst Deine Fische im Keller!!!!!


Was ist mit dir nur los?


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Apr. 2017)

Habe mir anfänglich, auch mal einen Teichsauger gekauft, glaub von Pontec (ca. 100€).
Bis gestern versauerte er an die 3 Jahre auf dem Garagenspeicher. Bisher, einschließlich gestern 2-3 mal benutzt.

Habe gestern ein kleines Salzbad gemacht (100 Liter). Bevor ich das einzeln raushole (ausschütten war nicht), habe ich es einfach rausgesaugt und in den Gulli geleitet.

Ich bezweifel, du den jemals brauchen wirst (für den Teich)!


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Fabian!

Nix für ungut, aber für 100 € bekommst du auch keinen brauchbaren Teichsauger höchstens einen besseren Nasssauger.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die wenigsten haben Koiteiche hier in diesem Forum.



Bleibt in einem Koiteich kein Mulm und keine Fischkacke am Teichboden liegen, wird das alles durch eure hohen Durchsatzraten weggezaubert?


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Apr. 2017)

Du musst aber auch noch dazu sagen, dass auch ich, keinen Schlammtümpel ab/aussaugen muss.
Selbst ohne Bodenablauf, habe ich keinen Schmutz am Boden liegen. Jage das Teichvolumen einmal pro Stunde durch den Filter, jetzt nach dem Umbau fast 2 mal Stündlich.

Nochmal zum Teichsauger, der von mir genannte, saugt sogar kleine Steinchen vom Boden (2 m).
Ob er nun Schlamm oder Laub vom Boden saugen kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2017)

Einen Schlammtümpel hab ich auch nicht, aber bei einem Schwimmteich mit 160 m² und einem Durchsatz von 10 000 l/h bleibt schon einiges liegen.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Apr. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Einen Schlammtümpel hab ich auch nicht



Das möchte ich damit auch nicht sagen!


----------



## tosa (1. Apr. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bleibt in einem Koiteich kein Mulm und keine Fischkacke am Teichboden liegen, wird das alles durch eure hohen Durchsatzraten weggezaubert?



das halten die Fische in Bewegung, die schaffen das tatsächlich mit ihren Flossen das Zeug in Bewegung zu bringen, kannst du mir echt glauben!


----------



## Teich4You (1. Apr. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bleibt in einem Koiteich kein Mulm und keine Fischkacke am Teichboden liegen, wird das alles durch eure hohen Durchsatzraten weggezaubert?





tosa schrieb:


> das halten die Fische in Bewegung, die schaffen das tatsächlich mit ihren Flossen das Zeug in Bewegung zu bringen, kannst du mir echt glauben!



Tosa hat es ja als Koiprofi schon bestätigt.
Ein gut gebauter Koiteich hat tatsächlich das Ziel, dass nichts liegen bleibt.
Durch hohe Umwälzung, Strömung und die Bewegungen der Fische sollte der Boden eines Koiteich sauber bleiben.
Wenn das nicht klappt, hat man entweder zu wenig Fische , oder Baufehler .

Ich hoffe das ich gut geplant habe und mein Teich sauber bleibt.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Apr. 2017)

Mach dich nicht vornherein Verrückt, hast doch jetzt lang genug rum getan, das klappt schon!


----------



## Teich4You (1. Apr. 2017)

Mache ich gar nicht.
Kommt vielleicht so rüber, da ich so oft in eine Situation komme, wo ich mich für dies und das rechtfertige, oder zumindest denke das ich es muss/sollte.
Im Grunde bin ich total gechillt und denke es wird ein super Teich.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Im Grunde bin ich total gechillt und denke es wird ein super Teich.



Das wird er bestimmt auch!


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2017)

Ich, wiederum wäre ohne den Schlammsauger total aufgeschmissen.
Bei dem “Überangebot“ an Tannennadeln, die sich überall verstreuen zu jeder Jahreszeit geht es nicht ohne.
Spülen mit dem __ Wasserschlauch ist nur eine Sommerobtion.
Was im Winter einfällt ist oft sehr hartnäckig im Frühjahr festgesetzt, zwischen Steine am Ufer oder Pflanzen und Algen im Teich.
Liegt dann nicht an den Teich selbst, an das Drumherum.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2017)

Bei Florians Teichform könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das er ohne Sauger auskommt, da er wahrscheinlich nichts großartig mit Steinen oder Pflanzen verbaut kann er notfalls auch mal mit dem Besen durch.


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2017)

Wird dann wohl ein Teich für “Faule“!
Ne Spaß bei Seite, ohne fünf Mal am Tag um den Teich zu rennen, geht's nicht bei mir.
Mit anderen Worten habe ich dann Fitness-Teich.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2017)

Das scheint eine Krankheit zu sein, mir geht es ähnlich!


----------



## Teich4You (3. Apr. 2017)

Wie hoch soll ich denn nun gehen mit dem Wasserspiegel?

-2cm zum Rand?
-5cm?
-7cm?

Je höher, desto besser sieht es aus und man ist dem Wasser näher.
Je tiefer, desto sicherer für die Fische, wenn die sich mal rausschubsen beim fressen oder anderen Dingen.

Ich bin planlos...


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2017)

ich würde mindestens die 7cm einhalten; Laichspiel, oder auch mal ein springen bei parasitenbefall könnte sonst tödlich enden


----------



## Teich4You (4. Apr. 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis tosa.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Apr. 2017)

Wie du ja weißt, habe ich 1-2 cm nur noch nach oben Luft.
Allerdings habe ich nachträglich noch ein Brett als Absicherung montiert, welches an die 25 cm hoch ist.
Somit kann keine Katze ins Wasser langen (Problem hatten wir zu Anfang) oder ein Koi hinausspringen. 

Ohne diese Absicherung, würde ich min. 10-15 cm Platz nach oben lassen.


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2017)

...wie wäre es denn mit solch einer Lösung... 

  

Da das Becken ja wunderbar gemauert ist und zudem ein Hochteich darstellt, könnte man doch auf die Mauer schöne Metallwinkel aufschrauben und/oder in die Abdeckung mit unterbauen und folgend an den schräg-stehenden Metallwinkeln (sollten dann schon als T-Stück aufgesetzt werden) eine 3-5 mm starke Acrylglasplatte von 20 cm Tiefe/Höhe angeschraubt. Somit wäre das Maximum-Niveau des Teichvolumens genutzt und die Fische würden gegen die Scheibe springen - wenn sie mal springen und balgen. Vielleicht hilft's ja auch ein wenig gegen den __ Reiher, wenn er mal vorbeischaut, da er sich über die Scheibe in den Teich hangeln müsste.

...nur mal so eine Idee...


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Apr. 2017)

Genau, deine Lösung habe ich bei mir am Teich. Allerdings nicht in der von dir erwähnten schöneren Ausführung, sondern mit Holz


----------



## DbSam (4. Apr. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> eine 3-5 mm starke Acrylglasplatte


Hhhmmm, die sieht doch spätestens nach einem Jahr sch nicht mehr so schön aus.
Dann lieber 10er oder stärkeres Glas - das kann man auch putzen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Dann lieber 10er oder stärkeres Glas - das kann man auch putzen.




Da muss ich Dir uneingeschränkt zustimmen und ist sicherlich auch etwas schicker. Ich würde bei Bedarf einfach mal beim Glaser nachfragen, was dann ESG-Verglasung kosten würde, auf welche Spannweite (Länge und Höhe/Breite) man welche Stärke nehmen sollte. Man kann auch das ja Stück für Stück machen, wie es das Budget erlaubt. Auf jeden Fall eine Super-Alternative.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Apr. 2017)

Nabend Leute.
Das ist eine interessante Möglichkeit.
Aber Glas...putzen.....usw. ist mir glaube ich erst mal zu viel des Guten.
Aber man kann ja nachrüsten.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Apr. 2017)

Das hier: https://www.amazon.de/Bermud-Kabelv...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=WNTT9ZT1408Z3RR5N09S

mit dem hier ausgießen: https://www.amazon.de/Epoxidharz-43...TF8&qid=1491845535&sr=8-6&keywords=epoxidharz

und dann komplett wasserdicht???
Schon mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## DbSam (10. Apr. 2017)

Die Frage ist doch eher, was Du gerade wieder basteln willst ...

Für wasserdichte Abdichtungen gibt es spezielle Schrumpfschläuche mit Innenkleber. 
Da kannst Du später das Kabel in das Wasser legen ...

Ansonsten sollte doch der Kollege Bescheid wissen, oder nicht?  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (10. Apr. 2017)

Hmm was könnte man mit Solchen Abzweigdosen machen wollen.....

Wer sagt denn das ich den Kollegen nicht schon gefragt habe...


----------



## DbSam (10. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das ich den Kollegen nicht schon gefragt habe...


Das war meine Schlussfolgerung aus Deiner Frage ...


----------



## Max (11. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> komplett wasserdicht???


IP 68 = Staubdicht und Schutz gegen dauerndes Untertauchen!
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzart


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

Max schrieb:


> IP 68 = Staubdicht und Schutz gegen dauerndes Untertauchen!
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzart


Die sollen bei mir unter die Erde und auf Nummer-Sicher versiegelt werden.
Da mir keiner einen Rat geben konnte, werde ich es halt auf meine Art lösen. 
Bin ich ja gewohnt.


----------



## DbSam (12. Apr. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Für wasserdichte Abdichtungen gibt es spezielle Schrumpfschläuche mit Innenkleber.


----------



## DbSam (12. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Da mir keiner einen Rat geben konnte





DbSam schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, was Du gerade wieder basteln willst ...





Teich4You schrieb:


> Die sollen bei mir unter die Erde und auf Nummer-Sicher versiegelt werden.



... könnte man ja auch so nebenbei bei der ersten Frage erwähnen. Vielleicht hättest Du ein paar Antworten bekommen.

Ansonsten hätte Dir Dein Kollege aber auch sagen können, dass solche Abzweigungen im Regelfall immer erreichbar erstellt werden. Ich wüsste auch keinen Grund, warum ich bei einem Neubau die Abzweigdosen in der Erde verbuddeln sollte. Hier würde ich das Konzept überdenken ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... könnte man ja auch so nebenbei bei der ersten Frage erwähnen. Vielleicht hättest Du ein paar Antworten bekommen.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte Dir Dein Kollege aber auch sagen können, dass solche Abzweigungen im Regelfall immer erreichbar erstellt werden. Ich wüsste auch keinen Grund, warum ich bei einem Neubau die Abzweigdosen in der Erde verbuddeln sollte. Hier würde ich das Konzept überdenken ...


Lass gut sein.
Ich mach mein Ding.

Wollte einfach nur wissen, ob jemand mal eine Kabelverbindung mit Harz versiegelt hat und welches man dafür nehmen könnte, da einige ja schon mit GFK rumgepantscht haben hier.


----------



## DbSam (12. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Florian,



Teich4You schrieb:


> Lass gut sein.


Ich habe keine Ahnung warum Du auf sachliche Hinweise so pampig reagierst.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich mach mein Ding.


Das sind wir doch von Dir gewohnt. Es wäre auch sehr seltsam, wenn es diesmal anders laufen sollte. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (12. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

was mich so nebenbei mal interessieren würde:

Also wenn ich mir diese beiden Bilder so anschaue ...
Erst dieses:
 
und dann dieses hier:
 


... dann schlussfolgere ich, dass Du Deinen Wasserstand auch in der Gartenhütte kontrollieren kannst. Stimmts?


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich schreibe jetzt extra nicht dazu, dass ich das etwas anders gelöst hätte.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

Lass dich einfach überraschen.
Wenn ich das jetzt auflöse nehme ich ja die ganze Spannung aus dem Thema.


----------



## fiseloer (12. Apr. 2017)

Um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen. Mein Elektriker hat für Verbindungen im Erdreich eine Verteilerdose mit einem speziellen Mittel ausgegossen.
Wenn es noch interessiert, frage ich ihn mal was das war.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Apr. 2017)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen. Mein Elektriker hat für Verbindungen im Erdreich eine Verteilerdose mit einem speziellen Mittel ausgegossen.
> Wenn es noch interessiert, frage ich ihn mal was das war.


Es interessiert und ich wäre dir dankbar wenn du nachfragen kannst.


----------



## Max (12. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die sollen bei mir unter die Erde und auf Nummer-Sicher versiegelt werden.
> Da mir keiner einen Rat geben konnte, werde ich es halt auf meine Art lösen.
> Bin ich ja gewohnt.


Wenn dir IP 68 im Erdreich nicht sicher genug ist, schütt einfach noch Gießharz in deine Abzweigdose und alles wird gut. Dann aber nicht vergessen, die Schrauben vom Deckel der Abzweigdose noch gut mit Siegellack abdecken. Noch besser wäre es, gleich eine entsprechende Gießharzmuffe zu nehmen.
Gruß
Max


----------



## krallowa (13. Apr. 2017)

Moin,
warum experimentieren wenn es doch schon fertiges gibt.
Gießharzmuffen von 3M nehmen und gut ist die Sache.

Edit:absolute Längs- und Querwasserdichtigkeit


----------



## Teich4You (13. Apr. 2017)

Sind mir zu teuer. 
Ganz einfach.


----------



## krallowa (13. Apr. 2017)

Du gibst ein Heidengeld für deinen Teich aus, aber bei den Muffen fängst du an zu sparen .
Gerade beim Strom sollte man etwas vorsichtiger sein aber gut wenn du 5 Euro Unterschied pro Abzweigdose als zu teuer empfindest dann ist das halt so.
Aber was denkst du, was das hier ist:


fiseloer schrieb:


> Um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen. Mein Elektriker hat für Verbindungen im Erdreich eine Verteilerdose mit einem speziellen Mittel ausgegossen.
> Wenn es noch interessiert, frage ich ihn mal was das war.


Willst du ernsthafte Antworten oder nur möglichst viele völlig sinnfreie Diskussionen um die meisten Seiten in deinem Thread zu bekommen????????.
Ich bin hier raus, rege mich jedes Mal über deine Art auf wie du auf Antworten reagierst.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Apr. 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Du gibst ein Heidengeld für deinen Teich aus, aber bei den Muffen fängst du an zu sparen .
> Gerade beim Strom sollte man etwas vorsichtiger sein aber gut wenn du 5 Euro Unterschied pro Abzweigdose als zu teuer empfindest dann ist das halt so.
> Aber was denkst du, was das hier ist:
> 
> ...



Das kannst du sehen wie du willst.
Anstatt jedes mal eine neues Thema auf zu machen, stelle ich meine Fragen einfach hier.
Wenn du glaubst ich würde auch beim anderen Material beim Teichbau keine Preisvergleiche machen und nicht zusehen alles günstig zu bekommen, muss ich dich enttäuschen.
Ich suche immer nach dem besten Preis, oder einer Möglichkeit etwas günstiger zu machen, wenn es sinvoll geht.
Und da sind 5 Euro auch Geld! 
Ich habe mal 7,50,- die Stunde auf dem Bau verdient früher.
Wer da 5 Euro nicht zu schätzen weiß, weiß auch anderes nicht zu schätzen.
So ist meine Meinung.

Warum du dich so aufregst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich habe eine direkte Frage gestellt und zu 80% nur ausweichende Antworten und rumgemurkse bekommen, so wie ich es von @DbSam auch nicht anders gewohnt bin um es mal deutlich zu sagen. Sowas geht mir persönlich gehörig auf den Sender.
Ich muss doch nicht jedes Mal meine Lebensgeschichte ausrollen, wenn ich nur ein Detail wissen möchte.
Wer mir nicht weiter helfen kann, kann ja auch einfach die Finger still halten, als versuchen mich zu belehren oder darauf hinzuweisen, dass er dies oder jenes besser kann, oder anders gemacht hätte.

Um darauf zurück zu kommen: Die Frage war Harz und Dose, ja/nein? Welches Harz?
Nicht mehr oder weniger wollte ich wissen.


----------



## DbSam (13. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe eine direkte Frage gestellt und zu 80% nur ausweichende Antworten und rumgemurkse bekommen


Ich könnte das nächste Mal auch gleich direkt schreiben: Deine Idee ist Pfusch am Bau.
Und dann wüsste ich nicht, warum meine Vorschläge mit der Vermeidung von Verteilungen im Erdreich 'Rumgemurkse' sein sollen.
Du kannst auch mal versuchen auf dem Teppich zu bleiben.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (13. Apr. 2017)

Ich würde ja jetzt sagen ich bin auch raus hier, aber ist ja mein Thema  


PS: Das ist bestimmt die Osteranspannung so kurz davor bei allen.


----------



## Petta (13. Apr. 2017)

oder nur möglichst viele völlig sinnfreie Diskussionen um die meisten Seiten in deinem Thread zu bekommen????????.


So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Teich4You (13. Apr. 2017)

Petta schrieb:


> oder nur möglichst viele völlig sinnfreie Diskussionen um die meisten Seiten in deinem Thread zu bekommen????????.
> 
> 
> So sehe ich das auch


Du bist Teil davon Petta, falls noch nicht gemerkt.
Kommst immer rausgekrochen wenn es gerade mal wieder gegen mich geht.
Muss Spass machen.

Hätte nichts dagegen wenn ein Mod das Thema zu macht.
Dann finden einige hier vielleicht Ihren Seelenfrieden.


----------



## DbSam (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

setz Dich doch erst einmal hin und trinke in Ruhe eine Tasse Kaffee.

Dann schau bitte nochmal nach einer Woche in den Thread und lese die Beiträge ab und inklusive Deiner Frage mit den zwei geposteten Links.
Vielleicht erkennst Du dann, dass ...
- Deine Frage und die darin enthaltenen Infos sehr spärlich waren.
- niemand gegen Dich ausfällig wurde, so lange Du niemand persönlich angegriffen hattest.
- die Antworten umso präziser wurden, je mehr Details zum Problem bekannt gegeben wurden.

Und genauso wie Du bei anderen Usern die geplante Filterkette zerreißt, musst Du auch abweichende Antworten zu geplanten Basteleien erwarten.
Sonst greift wieder die für Dich um 'bauen' erweiterte Regel Nr. 1: 'Schrott kaufen/bauen postet man nicht im Forum.'


So, lass Dir denn Kaffee schmecken, bis denne
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo

Wollte eigendlich gar nichts mehr Schreiben .........

Nimm ALPHA GEL , damit die Dose auffüllen und Ruhe ist ......

Oh Sorry geht ja nicht , kostet ja Das Geld das du zum Kammerer tragen will'st .....


----------

